# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 11/2015 by karanfilčić

## karanfilčić

Evo došlo je vrijeme da i ja započnem jednu lijepu temu na ovom forumu u nadi da ćemo se ovdje radovati mnogim plusićima koji su toliko željeni. 
Većina vas je u ovom kratkom vremenu,  koliko sam s vama, upoznata s mojom pričom. Nažalost prošla sam puno toga, ali mogu vam reći da sam iz svega toga izašla jača nego ikada, trebalo mi je puno vremena da se donekle oporavim od šoka i nastavim dalje u nadi da ću dobiti priliku za najljepšu ulogu života, da ću dobiti priliku da budem majka anđelu na zemlji, a ne samo mojim anđelićima na nebu. 
Sreća pa postojite vi sve cure koje razumijete ono što mnogi ne mogu razumjeti, znate kakav je to osjećaj kad želite dijete više od ičega, jer duboko u sebi znate da ste za to stvorene, znate da bi svu svoju ljubav dali tom malom biću. Sve mi zaslužujemo svoju priliku da nas naše dijete zove 'mama.'  Ja se nadam da ću ja to uskoro i čuti. 

Hvala vam što postojite, što ste mi dale veliku podršku iako sam se tek priključila u vaše društvo. Ovdje nastavljamo i nadam se da će nas veći dio uvijek biti na gornjem dijelu liste :grouphug:

----------


## dominikslatki

Karanfilčić čestitam jos jednom i zelim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta, jer zaslužila si!
Samo hrabro i pozitivno i druži se s nama na trudnicama!

----------


## žužy

karanfilčić,čestitam na tvojem odbrojavanju i želim ti sretnu,najsretniju trudnoču! :Kiss:

----------


## Zenii

Karanfilčić, čestitam još jednom i želim ti školsku i dosadnu trudnoću :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

Tako mi je drago vidjeti novo odbrojavanje i tvoju sreću  :Smile: 
Želim ti glatku trudnoću i sretnu malu mrvu nakon svega  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

cure okačila sam listu na staro odbrojavanje, zakeljim ovdje tijekom dana kad stignem

----------


## Tajci66

Karanfilcic cestitke i svu srecu svijet ti zelim i puno Bozjeg blagoslova, urednu i skolsku trudnocu i lak porod  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Cestitam!!
U sretno do kraja!!
Zenii lista ti je odlicna!

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :19.11.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 

karanfilčić~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 46. dc  II
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

 Odbrojavalice:  


xavi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18. dc
kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13. dc
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
 zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4. dc*

----------


## kristinica

Nitko još ne piski? Zato sam ja morala jučer, na 17dc negativan.
Prerano je znam, ali eto.. Možda se još neko pokrene  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Karanfilčić, još jednom čestitam... sada se napokon opusti i uživaj  :Smile: 

Ja sam u periodu ovulacije ali moj graf to još ne pokazuje, a ni simptomi...  :Grin: 
Yey  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Šiškica

Čestitam draga!! Želim ti dosadnu školsku trudnoću do kraja!!

----------


## Limeta

Karanfilcic cestitke jos jednom!!! Zelim to najljepsu trudnocu  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :20.11.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 

anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
xavi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

 Odbrojavalice:  


nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19. dc
kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14. dc
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
 zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5. dc*

----------


## nivesa

Kristinica 17 dc? 
Hahaha mislim da si presisala i Zuzy

----------


## kristinica

Nivesa, stvarno sam ga prećerala  :Predaja: 
Al u moju obranu, moji ciklusi traju 22 dana. Al to je opet bilo prerano  :Laughing: 
Pa kad nitko drugi neće, Anka, ima li šta kod tebe ? Romeo ?

----------


## LadyB

Jutro ekipica  :Smile: 
Zeni fino izgleda  lista  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

ajmoo ljubičice, piškaranjee :fige:

----------


## karanfilčić

Cure stvarno je gužva u 'gornjem domu'  ajmo koji testić da se možemo početi veseliti?   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Tajci66

Bokic cure. Kak ste? Kod mene se nista ne dogada, jedino sto je drugacije je da me cicke ne bole. Do sad su me par ciklusa bolile i ja se ponadam kad ono M, nadam se da je ovo dobar znak. Naruceni smo vec u utorak na Sv. Duh u njihovu ambulantu za sterilitet da vidimo kaj oni vele na nasu situaciju. Sretno svim piskalicama  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> Kristinica 17 dc? 
> Hahaha mislim da si presisala i Zuzy


 :Laughing:

----------


## MAMI 2

Karanfilčić čestitam još jednom!
Neka tvoje odbrojavanje bude plodno!
Drage moje ja sam u totalnom kaosj, ludnica na poslu, hrpa nekih obaveza tako da ne stignem ništa.
Nova lista je super!
Mislim na vas!
Žuži  :Love:  :Love:  kako si ti?

----------


## žužy

MAMI,evo dobro je..sutra punimo 32. tt.
Puse šaljem!

----------


## Anka91

1 dc to je novog kod mene. Cekam svoje nalaze pa ce valjda doktorica predloziti sta dalje. Jedan dio je gotov za 2 tj a drugi dio nalaza cekam 2 mj

----------


## xavii

Zuzy 32 vec, woow kako vrijeme leti, jos malo  :Smile: ))

----------


## nivesa

Cure....Ives nam je postala mama andela....ne znam da li ste vidjele...
Inducirani porod i rodila je curicu  :Sad:

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :21.11.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 


romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

 Odbrojavalice:  


nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20. dc
kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15. dc
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
 zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6. dc* 
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*

----------


## Zenii

*Žužy* 32. tt, ne mogu vjerovati kako vrijeme leti...još malo i grliti ćeš svog bebaća  :Zaljubljen: 

*Tajči66* hmm, ovo za cicke bi mogao biti dobar znak  :fige: . Brzo ste dobili termin, javi nam obavezno kako su prošle konzultacije i sretno..

*Anka91* :Love:  i nadam se da nećeš još dugo čekati nalaze

----------


## Tajci66

Vidjela sam da je Ives nazalost postala mama andela :'( Nek joj dragi Bog da snage da sve izdrzi i da joj sto prije podari zivu i zdravu bebicu i bezbriznu trudnocu. 
Zenii i ja se nadam da je dobar znak, al trudim se ne razmisljat o tome, kako Bog da bit ce. 
Anka zao mi je radi M  :Sad: 
Dobili smo brzo termin jer idemo preko veze, inace ne bi. Javim vam svakako cim saznam nesto.

----------


## Limeta

Ives  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  
O Boze.. molicu se da joj dragi Bog podari snage da ovo prebrodi i da u njen zivot sto prije udje jos jedna malena ljubav, a ovaj andjeo ce opet biti sa njom..
Nemam rijeci...toliko bola patnje..

----------


## LadyB

Baš me  uhvatila tuga zbog Ives..vratila mi je i sva moja bolna sjećanja na mog anđela..teško je zamisliti takav gubitak...nadam se da ga nikad nećete osjetiti..mnogo snage čovjeku treba da se vrati svom životu i otvori srce ispočetka nekoj novoj sreći..

----------


## kristinica

Ives, šaljem zagrljaj veliki.. Strašno mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Zenii

Ives, jako mi je žao.. :Love:

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :22.11.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 


romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

 Odbrojavalice:  


nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21. dc
kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16. dc
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
 zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7. dc* 
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## Anka91

Ives! Strasno mi je zao,neka ti dragi Bog podari svu snagu ovog svijeta da prebrodis te teske dane

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - zao mi je  :Sad:  nadam se da ces uskoro biti bolje, drzi se.

Ja mislim da cu dobiti M, do ovulacije nije doslo... Graf je samo ravna crta a vec je 17.dc. Inace bi vec bila... Da bar imam ovulacije,bar bi bilo nade za mene i imala bi se cemu nadati.

----------


## Ribica 1

Karanfilcic cestitam na odbrojavanju!

----------


## Ives000

Karanfilcic,  mila čestitam ti na odbrojavanju i puno sreće ti želim.  :Zaljubljen: 


Curke moje drage.. primila sam puno poruka podrške sa podforuma i puno vam hvala na tome.. jako puno mi to znaći.. Lady, Nivesa  :grouphug: 

Složila sam si kockice napokon i znam da mi nema druge..moram ostati normalna zbog moje obitelji i svih prijatelja koji me vole, na kraju krajeva zbog sebe i bebice koja mi tek dolazi...
Nemam izbora. Tako je moralo biti, zbog toga što se dogodilo nije nitko kriv. Tako je moralo biti. Mene je moj Anđeo izabrao da se rodi baš kod mene i za to joj neizmjerno hvala.. <3 znam da će paziti na nas sa nebeskih visina i uvjek ćemo biti povezane našom vrpcom. Moram ići dalje. Sad imam snagu nas dvije  :Saint: .
 Vjerujem da ima puno žena koje više ne vide smisao u životu.. iskreno taj dan nisam ga ni ja vidjela i cjelo vrijeme sam si mislila da ne želim ni ja živjeti..ali onda sam u cjelom tom crnilu vidjela svog muža koji je sjedio uz moj krevet sve to vrijeme neodustajući od mene.. boreći se za nas. Da je teško je.. svaka majka si može zamisliti bol koju sada proživljavam.. ali ne smijem na tome ostati. U takvim trenutcima je bitno biti okružen ljudima koji te vole a onda je sve puno lakše. Naravno da nećemo odustati.. za 6 mj. smijemo opet pokušati i to ćemo učiniti. Svaka od nas ima svoju priču..svoju borbu i svoj strah..ali nema tog straha koji će nas spriječiti da budemo mame svojoj dječici. Rekla sam da vas neću napuštati dok god se sve ne maknete s ovog podforuma i to dalje mislim i dalje sam sa vama. Nema predaje  :grouphug:

----------


## žužy

Ives mila..  :grouphug:

----------


## dominikslatki

Ives moja, nemam rijeci za snagu i ljubav koja proizlazi iz tvojih rijeci.
Nazalost takav nam je ovaj nas život, ali sve je s razlogom..čak i kad ga mi ne vidimo, on postoji , dragi Bog zna sto je najbolje za svakog od nas zato ne sumnjaj u nista i hrabro dalje, a andelic je među svim našim anđelima na nebu i ne brini dobro joj je  :Kiss: 

Za svaku podršku i razumijevanje tu smo  :Kiss: 
Nivesa, žužy, lady, karanfilcic ... I svima.. Pusa

----------


## Majuška

> Nema predaje



 :Heart:   :grouphug:

----------


## nivesa

Ives draga...ne moram ti reci da znam sta prolazis i ono sto ces tek proci sa ovom tugom.
Napisala sam ti u inbox sve.
Kad god i sta god da trebas javi se bez ustrucavanja. Nisi sama u ovome. Ima nas na zalost puno previse. 
Znam svaku tvoju misao na pamet i svaku tvoju bol.
Imas pdf mame andela ali imas i moj inbox.. postoje grupe podrske na fejsu i svakako mi se javi ako zelis podjeliti pricu sa nama. Lakse je kad nisi sama u tome.
Saljem ti zagrljaj i malo svoje snage da lakse izdrzis ovo sve...

----------


## karanfilčić

Ives svaka tvoja riječ je vrijedna divljenja, ti si jedna posebna i snažna žena, znaš kako kažu da su sve žene stvorene da rađaju djecu, a samo one 'posebne'  da rađaju anđele. Sve bi mi voljele ipak da nismo dovoljno snažne ni 'posebne'  ali očito nam je takva sudbina. Ja sam sigurna da ćeš ti uskoro zagrliti svoju dugicu, koja će imati svog najljepšeg anđela čuvara   :grouphug:

----------


## Zenii

Ives, Karanfilčić, Nivesa..i ostale mame anđela, preteško je čitati vaše priče i jako mi je žao zbog svega što ste prošle  :grouphug:

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :23.11.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 


romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

 Odbrojavalice:  


nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22. dc
kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17. dc
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
 zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8. dc* 
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## karanfilčić

Piški li itko?  :Kiss:

----------


## zola

*Ives* žao mi je  :grouphug:  Ne mogu zamisliti kako se osjećaš  :Sad:  Nadam se da će s vremenom ipak biti lakše i da ćeš i ti, i sve mame anđela, uskoro imati svoju dječicu u rukama.

----------


## kristinica

Ivesice naša  :Love: 
Zadnja dva dana osjećam lijevi jajnik i maternicu, ali nisu to bolovi kao pred mengu.. Danas (ne)bih trebala dobiti.
Jučer imala jednu kap. Danas ništa, zasad.. Radila sam već 2 testa al oba prerano, 17 i 20 dc. 
Trebala bih čekati još koji dan, pa ako ne dođe m onda pišnuti? Baš mi je čudno, nije kao moj uobičajeni pms..

----------


## Ives000

Curke moje drage..predivne ste.. grlim vas i ljubim. Hvala vam što ste ovdje. I ja sam tu za vas. Proći će i sve ovo.. budemo se i mi veselile.. imamo jedna drugu i nema odustajanja !!!




> Ives svaka tvoja riječ je vrijedna divljenja, ti si jedna posebna i snažna žena, znaš kako kažu da su sve žene stvorene da rađaju djecu, a samo one 'posebne' da rađaju anđele. Sve bi mi voljele ipak da nismo dovoljno snažne ni 'posebne' ali očito nam je takva sudbina. Ja sam sigurna da ćeš ti uskoro zagrliti svoju dugicu, koja će imati svog najljepšeg anđela čuvara


Predivna si. Hvala ti. Znam da će biti tako. Osjećam to.  :grouphug: 


Kristinice.... sretno. Držim palčeke da je ovaj put to TO!  :Love:

----------


## Ives000

https://youtu.be/NaGLVS5b_ZY 

I was waiting for so long
For a miracle to come
Everyone told me to be strong
Hold on and don't shed a tear
Through the darkness and good times
I knew I'd make it through
And the world thought I'd had it all
But I was waiting for you
Hush now I see a light in the sky
Oh it's almost blinding me
I can't believe I've been touched by an angel with love
Let the rain come down and wash away my tears
Let it fill my soul and drown my fears
Let it shatter the walls for a new sun
A new day has come 

za sve nas  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nivesa

Ives moja nema predaje. Nema odustajanja.
Prezivjet ces kao i svi mi. Moj potpis je taj koji mi daje snagu. Moj Patrik i moj drugi maleni andelak.
Naravno i moj muz koji je bio i je moja stjena.
Gura te naprijed zelja za rukama punim ljubavi i ne odustajes nikada.
Kada prode "najgore" doci ce i ono najbolje jednom.
Izmolit ce nasi andeli dugice za nas.
Ako i ne, ja sam sretna da sam uopce imala sansu osjetiti sta znaci beskrajno i bezuvjetno voljeti nekoga koga nisi nikada vidio, sta znaci nositi zivot u sebi.

----------


## Ives000

> Ives moja nema predaje. Nema odustajanja.
> Prezivjet ces kao i svi mi. Moj potpis je taj koji mi daje snagu. Moj Patrik i moj drugi maleni andelak.
> Naravno i moj muz koji je bio i je moja stjena.
> Gura te naprijed zelja za rukama punim ljubavi i ne odustajes nikada.
> Kada prode "najgore" doci ce i ono najbolje jednom.
> Izmolit ce nasi andeli dugice za nas.
> Ako i ne, ja sam sretna da sam uopce imala sansu osjetiti sta znaci beskrajno i bezuvjetno voljeti nekoga koga nisi nikada vidio, sta znaci nositi zivot u sebi.


potpisujem svim srcem svojim  :Love:

----------


## LadyB

Uh..ja sam vam u svemu ovome jedan emotivni rollcoster..čas mi se plaće kada vas čitam čas mi izmamite osmjeh na lice jer sam sretna što uopće postoje ljudi snažni poput vas..
Meni su se gubitak i nova trudnoća dogodili u jako kratkom razmaku pa mi je vjerojatno i zbog toga tako..jer su rane još svježe a sreća i uzbuđenje zbog nove trudnoće ponekad su u konfliktu sa jakim strahom..i prihvatila sam svu tu paletu osjećaja kao nešto čime se moram nositi da bi postala mama..


Ives, cure  :Kiss:

----------


## biserko

Draga Ives,bilo mi je jako žao kad sam pročitala Šta ti se dogodilo. Grlim te,svaka ti čast na hrabrosti i stavu,ne mogu to svi. Želim ti mnogo sreće u budućnosti.

----------


## kristinica

Opet ja o svojim problemima. Danas sam imala smeđe i bijeli iscjedak. Bila na kuglanju pa se bojim da je od toga. Stomak još uvjek ne boli.. joj Ives tako se nadam ovaj put da je to to.

----------


## nivesa

Ajde ti draga zaboravi na takve pothvate neko vrijeme. Odmaraj. Stignes kuglat kasnije.

----------


## kristinica

Imaš pravo nivesa, trebala sam preskočiti.. nisam navikla da imam nekavu šansu, menga šugava uvjek dođe,odsad se čuvam..

----------


## vikicakikica

curke nikako ja stici da se javim. ives jako mi je zao zbog svega sto ti se dogodilo, iako te ne poznajem iz tvojih postova vidim da si jako hrabra zena i stvarno ti svaka cast. zelim ti svu srecu da uspijes u svojoj zelji da postanes majka.  :Smile:  
mi danas guramo 10tj i nadam se da ce i dalje biti sve ok :D 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ cekalicama  :Kiss: *

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :24.11.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 


romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25. dc

 Odbrojavalice:  



limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23. dc
kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18. dc
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
 zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9. dc* 
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*

----------


## Zenii

Nivesa, dobro došla u gornji dom!!

Romeo85, gdjeee sii, jesi piškila možda?

----------


## Tajci66

Dobro jutro cure, meni dns 2. Dc  :Sad:  idem sad na konzultacije, javim vam sta kazu...

----------


## Šiškica

Pišite curke sutra* 3dc.*

----------


## Limeta

Jutro cure!! Ja sam pobjegla na daleki sjever malo da odmorim dusu i tijelo  :Smile: 
Doma me cekaju nalazi koji ce danas biti gotovi..da li zvati ili pricekati povratak nazad? Ne bih da pokvarim odmor ukoliko nalazi ne budu ok..
Ives  :Kiss: 
Cure  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

Curke moje, sve smo mi hrabre ni ne znate koliko..da nismo, zar bi bile ovdje i borile se??! Sve ćemo mi uz Božju volju postati majke, kad za to dodje vrijeme. 
Ja sam u cijeloj ovoj nesreći imala *sreću* nositi svog anđela i upoznati svu tu ogromnu ljubav koju nam ta mala prekrasna bića nesebično pružaju. Svi koji su se molili za mene i moju curicu sada gore imaju prekrasnog anđela koji moli za sve nas.  :grouphug:  

Danas je točno tjedan dana kako je moja malena napustila ovaj svijet. I postala anđelom  :Saint: . Ona, moj muž  i dragi Bog mi daju snage da idem dalje, i da se veselimo našoj dugici  :Zaljubljen:  

U petak bi trebala na kontrolu.. čekamo još Phd nalaz i onda krećemo ponovno sa pretragama. Iskreno veselim se jer smo svakim danom bliži našoj srečici.

----------


## MAMI 2

Ives već par dana pokušavam nešto napisti ali toliko mi je teško i čitati a mogu mislit kako je tebi. Draga moja stvarno si divna i hrabra žena. 
Dragi Bog će dati da ubrzo primiš svoju bebicu u ruke, drugačije ni nemože biti.

----------


## Ives000

mami, biserko.. curke  :Heart: 




> Dobro jutro cure, meni dns 2. Dc  idem sad na konzultacije, javim vam sta kazu...


sretno .. 



> Jutro cure!! Ja sam pobjegla na daleki sjever malo da odmorim dusu i tijelo 
> Doma me cekaju nalazi koji ce danas biti gotovi..da li zvati ili pricekati povratak nazad? Ne bih da pokvarim odmor ukoliko nalazi ne budu ok..
> Ives 
> Cure


...pričekaj povratak nazad.. opusti se i uživaj. Nalazi nikuda pobjeći neće..  :Kiss: 
Neka ovo bude i psihički i fizički dobro iskorišten odmor.

----------


## MonaLi

Cijeli mjesec mi se bazalna temperatura nije povisila... skoro pa ravna crta na grafu  :Crying or Very sad: 
Sad kao da ću dobiti... imam već neke naznake... Užas... baš sam grozno raspoložena... depresivna. Divim se vama svima i nadam se da ću se ja uskoro vratiti na pravi put.

----------


## kristinica

Danas mi službeno kasni 1 dan.. Još nema krvarenja, samo neki leptirići po stomaku .. Sutra bi napravila test ujutro, ali se bojim još jednog razočaranja.. Da li je moguće da mi je jučer ono smeđarenje bilo ugnježđenje jajašca ili je kasno za to na 14 dpo?
Nivesa ajmo sutra skupa jedan pišanjac  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## nivesa

Ja?? Uuu di sam ja od pisanja! Ti ces vec na prvom uzv slusat srceko dok cu ja razmisljat da li pisnut ili ne.  :Wink: 
Draga samo ti piski ja ti vibram na najjace!!
Ja ti imam cikluse po 50-60 dana

----------


## Limeta

Kristinice nadam se da je to to!!!! 
Ives svaka tvoja napisana recenica izaziva veliko postovanje i empatiju..ja zaista nemam rijeci.. 
Nazalost nisam izdrzala da ne nazovem doktorku i uz uredan  papa nalaz od prije pola godine danas saznam da imam visokorizicni hpv ( niskorizicni vec znam da imam i borim se unazad 3mj sa kondilomima) i sad cekam novi papa nalaz da pokaze sta se desava...
Sta da kazem citav zivot sam bila zdrava  i odjednom u iscekivanju plusica krenulo je nizbrdo...  :Sad:   :Sad: 
Osobe poput Ives daju snagu da se borimo jer nista sto nas zadesi nas nije moglo zaobici i obratno.. a Bog nam daje iskusenja koja mozemo podnijeti, a kad se jedna vrata zatvore, druga bolja nam se otvaraju..
Tako da za svaku bitku se vrijedi boriti i nadati se, nadati...  :Kiss:

----------


## kristinica

Jao Nivesa bar da tvoje pretkazanje bude točno, pa kad i ti pisnes a ono plus ko kuća !

----------


## karanfilčić

Limeta, MonaLi :grouphug: 
kristinica čekamo plusić :fige:

----------


## Ives000

> Nazalost nisam izdrzala da ne nazovem doktorku i uz uredan  papa nalaz od prije pola godine danas saznam da imam visokorizicni hpv ( niskorizicni vec znam da imam i borim se unazad 3mj sa kondilomima) i sad cekam novi papa nalaz da pokaze sta se desava...
> Sta da kazem citav zivot sam bila zdrava  i odjednom u iscekivanju plusica krenulo je nizbrdo...  
> Osobe poput Ives daju snagu da se borimo jer nista sto nas zadesi nas nije moglo zaobici i obratno.. a Bog nam daje iskusenja koja mozemo podnijeti, a kad se jedna vrata zatvore, druga bolja nam se otvaraju..
> Tako da za svaku bitku se vrijedi boriti i nadati se, nadati...


Draga moja, znam da će ovo grozno zvučati, ali budi zahvalna i sretna što ste to otkrili sada i na vrijeme pa da se možeš početi liječiti... gledaj to ovako... Svaki dan nije nova nada, nego ste  korak bliže svojoj mrvi. Svaki nalaz pa bio on i loš je korak do ostvarenja, samo je pitanje koliko si uporna u ovoj bitci. Sve će doći na svoje, samo moraš zagristi i odgurati to do kraja. Vidjet ćeš da će sve na kraju ispasti dobro..jer ako ne ispadne onda nije kraj!  :Kiss:

----------


## kristinica

Curke, sutra ujutro prije posla pišnem. Dosad sam one s ebaya al sutra ću gravignost mini. Držite mi fige  :Smile:

----------


## Tajci66

Ives ti si jedna predivna zena toliko hrabra i jaka da imam osjecaj da bi planine mogla pomicat svojom snagom i pozitivnom energijom koju siris. Neka vam Dragi Bog podari sto prije zivu i zdravu bebicu  :Smile: 
Kristinica drzim fige za velikiiii debeliiii plusek  :Smile: 
Ja nisam dns nista posebno saznala, osim sto su me odma htjeli sprasit na inseminaciju  odma ovaj ciklus. Ja se uopce nisam snasla, nisam ni s muzem razgovarala detaljno o tome ni nista i bas me zatekla pa sam joj rekla da bi mi jos pricekali i da cemo se javit za 3-4 mjeseca. Nisam isla s tim ciljem da odma idem u postupak nego da ce mi dat savjet na temelju nasih nalaza i da ce mi reci dal ima sanse za prirodnu trudnocu. Taj odgovor nisam dobila nego samo da je to nas izbor i da imamo pravo odbit odma ici u postupak. Napravili su uzv i pise jajnici uredni, endometrij 6 mm. Jel to ok za 2. Dc?

----------


## Zenii

*MonaLi* koliko ti inače traju ciklusi? Meni je ovulacija svaki mjesec oko 19 dc, a ciklusi su oko 32-34 dana.
Tako da je moguće da još nisi imala ovulaciju. 

Tajči66, totalno neozbiljno od doktora. Šta su rekli za sgram?Jesu li ti predložili neke dodatne pretrage?

----------


## Zenii

Kristinica sretno sutra!

----------


## nivesa

Limeta zahtjevaj biopsiju bez obira na papu. Samo biopsija daje 100% rezultat.

----------


## MAMI 2

> Limeta zahtjevaj biopsiju bez obira na papu. Samo biopsija daje 100% rezultat.


Potpisujem. I meni je tek biopsija pokazala pravo stanje.

----------


## miuta821

Draga Limeta sta da kazem ja sam imala cin3 hpv virus .isto sam misla da ce proci ali ja sam bila na konizaciju u 2008 .i hvala Bogu papa je od onda ok ali prije stalno upale .probala sam i bijlne svakakve i kupke ali kod mene nista bez konizacije jer kod mene od cin 1 brzo stigo na cin 3.sretno draga. Samo hrabro

----------


## Tajci66

Nisu mi nista drugo rekli. S gram nisu nista posebno komentirali osim nesto izmedu sebe. Ja sam pitala koje je njeno misljenje o nasim nalazima i da bi mi jos pricekali, ona veli na to samo: " To je vas izbor." Ja sm bila izbezumljena sto mi je odma rekla za inseminaciju pa su nisam ni previse snasla. Odma je rekla da mogu dobit Klomifen, bez provjere prohodnosti recimo... Jos me pozurivala kad sam se skidala za uzv, u smislu: "Jeste gotovi?" A nisam prakticki ni pravo usla. Dala nam je jedino popis pretraga koje moramo napraviti ako idemo u postupak: testovi na hiv i hepatitis, bakterioloski pregled ejakulata i urin, ostalo imam vec. Ne znam ni sama sto bi rekla... Oosim da me izbezumila...

----------


## MonaLi

> *MonaLi* koliko ti inače traju ciklusi? Meni je ovulacija svaki mjesec oko 19 dc, a ciklusi su oko 32-34 dana.
> Tako da je moguće da još nisi imala ovulaciju.


Ma meni je kako kad... uglavnom oko 25 dana ciklus, a kako sam uzimala duphaston bilo je 30 dana, tako da ne znam kako ce sada biti. Mozda opet pocnem vrkutu piti, ne znam sto drugo :/

----------


## Tanita14

Ives, draga, ne vjerujem što čitam. Duša mi se para... Divna je sva ta pozitiva, ali toliko sam ljuta kad pročitam da je još jedna curka majka anđela jer stvarno niti jedna žena to ne bi smjela prolaziti; to prvotno tupilo, pa bol od koje bi iz kože iskočila,  nekontrolirani naleti plača, svakodnevna praznina i neizmjerljiva tuga... Dopusti si da proživiš sve emocije, ne drži to u sebi jer kad tad će isplivati. 

Moj inbox ti je uvijek otvoren, ako se poželiš isplakati, izjadati, psovati, vrištati... Nemam trenutno pametnih riječi, neće mi se ni pisati o novim nadanjima... Baš mi je sve to u k...  :Sad: 

Drži se, mila  :Kiss: 

Ostale curke, sretno s lovljenjem O, ja sam na terenu do daljnjega, ne stižem vas popratiti.

----------


## kristinica

Drage moje, hvala na pozitivnim vibrama  :Smile: 
Jedva čekam jutro i sad ne mogu zaspati..

----------


## nivesa

Kristinica cekam tvoj + !!

----------


## nivesa

Kristinica provjeravam svake dvije minute  :Smile: 
Uskoro vise necu moci na mob pa daj zeno dizi se i pisat!!! ❤

----------


## karanfilčić

Evo i ja došla provjeriti novosti, ali kristinica nas drži u neizvjesnosti. Nadam se lijepim vjestima danas  :Kiss:

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :25.11.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 


romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

 Odbrojavalice:  


mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24. dc
kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19. dc
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
 zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10. dc* 
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## Zenii

*Kristinica*  :fige:

----------


## MAMI 2

Kristinice  :Cekam:

----------


## Ives000

> Ives, draga, ne vjerujem što čitam. Duša mi se para... Divna je sva ta pozitiva, ali toliko sam ljuta kad pročitam da je još jedna curka majka anđela jer stvarno niti jedna žena to ne bi smjela prolaziti; to prvotno tupilo, pa bol od koje bi iz kože iskočila,  nekontrolirani naleti plača, svakodnevna praznina i neizmjerljiva tuga... Dopusti si da proživiš sve emocije, ne drži to u sebi jer kad tad će isplivati. 
> 
> Moj inbox ti je uvijek otvoren, ako se poželiš isplakati, izjadati, psovati, vrištati... Nemam trenutno pametnih riječi, neće mi se ni pisati o novim nadanjima... Baš mi je sve to u k... 
> 
> Drži se, mila 
> 
> Ostale curke, sretno s lovljenjem O, ja sam na terenu do daljnjega, ne stižem vas popratiti.



Curke zbilja ste divne. Nemam riječi.. hvala vam za svu podršku i ljubav koju mi pružate. 
Vjerujte mi da ništa ne držim u sebi..kad mi se plaće plaćem.. kad mi se smije..smijem se. Ja sam jako emotivna osoba i ne mogu ništa držati u sebi. 
Ovo su jako ..ali jako teški trenutci ali svaka od nas koja je  ovo proživjela mora pronaći način kako da se sa svim tim nosi. Sve smo mi drugačije i svaka od nas ima svoj neki način. Nivesi sam baš napisala da ne krivim nikoga..ne lupam, ne vrištim i ne razbijam.. prvi dan sam doslovce mislila da ću umrjeti..ali onda sam u sebi pronašla snagu za koju nisam znala da postoji.. dođu mi trenutci da se samo rasplačem (iz smjeha u plać) toliko jako da ni sama sebi ne mogu objasniti od kud mi više suza..ali onda se tu nađe moj muž koji mi svaki puta govori koliko me voli i koliko je ponosan na mene što sam toliko jaka. Meni je to sasvim dovoljno da obrišem suze, poljubim ga i nastavim dalje... on je moja snaga i moja stjena. Dok imam njega ja ću biti dobro.  U petak idem na kontrolu.. držite mi fige da bude sve uredu.. 


*Kristinice*.. jel ima novosti??? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## kristinica

Drage moje, koliko god ja gledala, nema druge crte  :Sad: 
I sad već osjećam lagane pms bolove i malo krvi... Tako da ništa..

----------


## kristinica

Ives, držim fige da na kontroli bude sve u redu ...

----------


## Tajci66

Kristinice bas mi je zao radi minusa  :Sad: 
Ives sretno na kontroli  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Kristinice - ajde bit će drugi ciklus  :Yes: 

Da li netko zna dobrog privatnog ginekologa u Zagrebu a da nije jako skup? Trebala bi na tu folikulometriju a svi računaju po 200kn pregled... Nekako mi je to puno, a moja opće prakse me ne može naručiti u tako kratkom periodu (pošto ne znam mjesec dana unaprijed kada će mi biti 10.dc)  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ives000

Hvala vam curke..  :Heart: 

*kristinica* biti će.. znam da je strpljenja sve manje iz ciklusa u ciklus, ali na neke stvari jednostavno ne možemo utjecati pa nam strpljenje mora biti jaća strana. Kako ja volim reći.. doći će beba..čekaj.. bira si horoskopski znak  :Wink:  

*MonaLi*, ja znam jedino dr.Lučingera i on mi je zakon! Duša od čovjeka i vrijedan svake lipe.  :Grin:

----------


## zola

*Kristinice* žao mi je  :Sad:  Držim fige za + u sljedećem ciklusu  :grouphug: 

*Ives*, sretno na pregledu u petak. Vjerujem da će sve biti ok  :fige: 

*MonaLi*, baš sam pogledala cjenik svoje ginekologice, pregled je isto 200kn, možda je to neka univerzalna cijena kod privatnih ginekologa?

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi[/B], baš sam pogledala cjenik svoje ginekologice, pregled je isto 200kn, možda je to neka univerzalna cijena kod privatnih ginekologa?


Da, moguće...ajde da je to pregled ili dva, ali tko zna koliko ću trebati dolaziti puta  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ives - thanks ali malo mi je to puno za privatnika, ipak treba više pregleda...  :Crying or Very sad: 

I još jedno pitanjce, za spermiogram dečko mora kod svog doktora opće prakse po uputnicu pa se onda naručiti u Petrovu? i mora li odmah reći doktoru da želi u Petrovu? Ili? hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## kristinica

Hvala vam na utješnim riječima..  Pišite mi sutra 2dc.

----------


## Zenii

Kristinica  :Love:

----------


## nivesa

Monali probaj u polikliniku Dr Bates nazvat pa pitat

----------


## Limeta

Kristinice zao mi je  :Sad:  neka slijedeci ciklus bude dobitni, idemo dalje!
MonaLi, Nivesa radila sam tipizaciju i kad mi papa bude gotov vidjecu sta dalje.. pa i tu biopsiju cu da radim cim se vratim s puta..

----------


## nivesa

Kristinice zao mi je  :Sad: 
Novi ciklus nova nada  :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Kuham kavu i uz kavu danas i kolači!
Drage moje punih 38.

I kako to biva, 25 dc nema spotinga, sise ko nikada do sad, ponadala se, i pišnula -!

----------


## MonaLi

> Jutro!
> Kuham kavu i uz kavu danas i kolači!
> Drage moje punih 38.
> 
> I kako to biva, 25 dc nema spotinga, sise ko nikada do sad, ponadala se, i pišnula -!


K jarcu  :Grin:  Možda je još rano za plus?
Što ti je rođendan???  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Nije ni meni dan počeo bajno, ujutro krepao auto, kasnila na posao sat i pol, otišla na wc i uvjerila se da je došla prava menga  :Rolling Eyes:  Jučer je bilo nešto sitno, tako da danas pišite *2.DC*

----------


## žužy

*MAMI*,sretan ti rođendan draga!  :Kiss:  :Zaljubljen: 
Ajme,25. dc i bez spottinga..a -... :Love:

----------


## MAMI 2

> *MAMI*,sretan ti rođendan draga! 
> Ajme,25. dc i bez spottinga..a -...


Hvala. 
Eto dočekala i ja gornji dom bez spotinga, ponadala se ali me tak na brzaka spustilo. Šta je tu je.

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :26.11.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 


romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25. dc

 Odbrojavalice:  


zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
 zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11. dc* 
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2. dc*

----------


## nivesa

Sretan rodendan!!! Pusaaa 
Mami nije gotovo dok nije gotovo!!

----------


## Ives000

Mami ...pa sretan ti ročkas..ajme koji bi to super poklon bio. Ali nema veze..doći će plusek kad ne budeš ni mislila  :Love: 

Meni je krvarenje prestalo..sad bi valjda trebala dobiti mengu.. (ne znam kako to već ide..) A sutra napokon na kontrolu i jedva čekam da si vidim doktora i čujem što je dobroga smislio.. plan za napad je u izradi  :Klap:  

Kod nas malo propadiva snjeg pa sam i ja odmah dobre volje  :štrika:

----------


## LadyB

Mami draga nek ti je sretan  :Kiss:

----------


## dominikslatki

Mami sretan rođendan ! Hajde pa valjda ce bit taj plus u ubrzo!
Ives sretno sutra!

----------


## Tajci66

Mami sretan rodendan! Da ti se sto prije ispuni najveca zelja  :Smile: 
Ives jos jednom sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## kristinica

Mami, sretan ti rođendan  :Joggler:  
Da nam što prije ugledaš plusić  :balon: 
Ja 15.12. idem na konzultacije, dosta je bilo zezancije  :ulje:

----------


## Zenii

Mami sretan rođendan! eee... još da je bio plusić, al što Nivesa kaže još nije gotovo  :fige: 

Ives, sretno na pregledu!

Kristinica, super za konzultacije  :Klap:

----------


## Ives000

Hvala vam curke moje drage... s velikim ne strpljenjem iščekujem sutrašnji dan , možda je do sada već došao i Phd nalaz..ma da ne vjerujem baš.  

*Kristinice* Pa to je super!!!!   :Klap:   Tako i treba, preuzeti stvari u svoje ruke i samo hrabro..   Naravno odbrojavamo s tobom do 15.12   :kokice: 

*Zenii * draga, čim se situacija sad smiri i dobijem svoju prvu mengu budeš me vratila na listu. Naravno sve javim  :Kiss:

----------


## kristinica

Hvala vam drage moje :Smile:  Moj ginekolog je napravio sve što je mogao, sad idem kod stručnjaka, Škvorca. I ovako sam predugo čekala. Ali eto, budući su nam nalazi svi u redu ja sam se stalno nadala. Nadam se da mogu i dalje s vama biti, kada uđem u mpo vode?

----------


## MAMI 2

Kristinice  :grouphug: , možeš tipkati s nama ali nisi na listi.
Moj vjerni pratitelj me ni ovaj put nije iznevjerio, spoting krenuo.

----------


## Romeo85

Curke, pozdrav svima od mene...
Mami sretan rockas... :Smile: 

Nisam se bas javljala, nekako  sam cijelo vrijeme u nekom ludilu. Sokiralo me ovo s nasom ivesicom, a u slicno vrijeme se slicna situacija dogodila s mojom jako dragom prijateljicom...

Ives moja draga, zena stijeno, drzi se, tu sam ako ti bilo sta zatreba...nekako sam se s tobom jako povezala i bas me sokirala cijela situacija, nisam znala sta napisati a da zvuci pametno... Predivna  si osoba i sigurno to nisi zasluzila, ali ne odlucujemo mi o tome, nazalost ali ko zna s cim cemo se jos svi mi skupa u zivotu susresti... Ljubi te Romeo  :Kiss: 

A ja, po starom, vidim da ste me spominjale. Mislim da ce M doci, ako ne danas, sutra sigurno...
Ne nadam se nicem drugom. U biti pomirila sam se, ove god nista, iduce god kad prodje dovoljno vremena idem ponoviti papu i onda na kontrolne konzultacije i dogovor za postupak.
Pusa svima i sretno u osvajanju stupica...  :Smile:

----------


## kristinica

Romeo , šaljem pusu !
Mami, proći ce barem 2 mjeseca dok ja ponovim sve nalaze i hrpu dodatnih da bih krenula s postupkom. A dotad se još uvjek nadam nekom čudu i prirodnoj trudnoći, ne mogu si pomoć  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Ives vidim da spominjes phd. Nemoj od tog nalaza puno ocekivat. Nikad ne napisu nista konkretno...
Jesu radili obdukciju?

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :27.11.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 


romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26. dc

 Odbrojavalice:  


zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
 zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12. dc* 
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3. dc*

----------


## Ives000

*Romeo* mila moja  :Kiss:   U pravu si. Ne odlučujemo mi o tome. Tako je moralo biti. Žao mi je što se takve stvari događaju ženama, jer zbilja to niti jedna majka ili buduća majka ne bi trebala osjetiti, ikada!!!! 
Ovaj gubitak me je ojačao. Moj anđeo mi daje smisao i volju za životom. Znam da će i meni doći dugica..Bog za sve nas ima plan. A ja vjerujem da sve što je za mene pripremio je isključivo za neko više i moje dobro. I ja mu vjerujem. 
Kako si mi ti ??? Kako mi ti napreduješ??
Šaljem ti puno pusa  :Heart:  :Love: 

*Nivesa*, ma odmah ti je meni doktor rekao da se vjerojatno neće puno otkriti phd-nalazom ali da se ipak nada da će se nešto detektirati. Ne znam jesu li radili obdukciju. Ja sam im dala pristanak da naprave sve što je potrebno da se sazna uzrok. 

*kristinice* ma brzo će to proći.. sad kad se baciš u prikupljanje nalaza nećeš se ni okrenuti a postupak će biti tu. I naravno da ćeš se i dalje družiti s nama.. o tome nema govora  :Love: 

*Mami* žao mi je zbog spotinga..  :Undecided:

----------


## LadyB

Ives nadam se da je sve uredu prošlo na kontroli, da bar taj dio prođe bez ikakvih komplikacija i otezanja..PHD dođe najranije za 3-4 tjedna..meni je došao nakon 3tj na Sv.Duhu..nije pokazao ništa(često je tako) ali daljnje pretrage su mi ipak dale brzu dijagnozu..
Sve je to proces koji slijedi, i nadam se da ćes nekako neki odgovor kakav takav dobiti..

Kristinica svaki ciklus je nova nada a s MPO bar znaš da guraš stvari vrlo konkretno napred i želim ti sreću  :Smile: 

Mami vražji taj spoting!

Šaljem vam puno pozitivnih vibrira da nam ova lista bude puna plusica do Bozica; )

----------


## zola

*Mami* kasnim, ali sretan rođendan!!

*Ives*, kako je prošla kontrola?  :fige:  da je sve ok.

*Kristinice* vjerujem da će mpo postupak ubrzati stvar i da ćemo se uskoro veseliti i tvojem plusiću. A do samog postupka šaljem hrpu vibrica da dođe do trudnoće prirodnim putem  :Love:

----------


## MAMI 2

Sutra 2 dc.

----------


## Ives000

Evo mene curke.. kontrola je prošla super. Sve je u redu i oporavak ide kako smo i očekivali. Phd još nije gotov.. tako da ta dio još čekamo, ma da mi je dr. odmah rekao što je najvjerojatnije uzrok svemu. 
Budemo sad pričekali da prodje jedno 5-6 ciklusa i onda nastupamo sa kontrolom briseva mene i supruga pa krečemo opet  sa stimulacijom klomifena. Plan je razrađen sad samo moramo čekati da priroda i vrijeme naprave svoje.  :Cekam:

----------


## Limeta

Ives  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  drago mi je da je sve proslo ok na kontroli!
Mami sretan rodjendan sa zakasnjenjem i da da slj. docekas sa bebacem!
Ostalim curkama  :Kiss:

----------


## Tajci66

Ives bravo za lijepe vijesti. "Ratni plan" je razraden i to je super, brzo ce to proc  :Smile:

----------


## dominikslatki

Ives super, sve ce to doc na svoje , sad malo blagdani pa proljeće začas i evo vas u igri opet al ovaj put do kraja!
Šaljem pusu

----------


## Ribica 1

Mami sretan roćkas za zakašnjenjem :mama: 
Ives drago mi je da je pregled prošao ok. Uistinu se divim tvojoj snazi hrabrostii u ovom teškom trenutku. Nije lako to proći i nastavit živjeti, ali jednom kad primiš svoju bebu na sve zaboraviš. Meni se sad čini kao da se neke stvari nisu meni ni dogodile. Želim da i ti osjetiš to ubrzo.

----------


## karanfilčić

Ives super za pregled, sad samo naprijed  :Kiss:  
Mami sretan rođendan s malim zakašnjenjem  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
kristinica doći će sve na svoje, iako se ponekad ne čini tako

----------


## Ives000

Hvala vam curke.. moj anđeo pazi na svoju majku. Mora biti dobro.  :Zaljubljen: 

*Ribice*..mnogi u mojoj okolini se čude što sam krenula naprijed..ne prićam puno. Ali djelujem..Curke moje.. u ovakvim situacijama nemaš puno vremena za misliti. Vrijeme prolazi i neće te nitko pitati na što si ga potratio. Ako nešto ne podnosim to je samosažaljenje..Imam samo dva izlaza..ići naprijed ili prestati živjeti. Život volim..i ljude s kojima živim. Znam što želim. I do tog ću doći. Ako će put biti posut trnjem to me neće spriječiti da koračam naprijed.. možda će me malo usporiti, možda će i ostaviti neke rane..ali vrijedit će kad dodjem do kraja svog puta. 
Nemojte dati vam itko kaže suprotno. Vjerujte u svoje snove i borite se za ono što želite.
Sve smo mi junakinje svojih života.  :grouphug:

----------


## Zenii

> Hvala vam curke.. moj anđeo pazi na svoju majku. Mora biti dobro. 
> 
> *Ribice*..mnogi u mojoj okolini se čude što sam krenula naprijed..ne prićam puno. Ali djelujem..Curke moje.. u ovakvim situacijama nemaš puno vremena za misliti. Vrijeme prolazi i neće te nitko pitati na što si ga potratio. Ako nešto ne podnosim to je samosažaljenje..Imam samo dva izlaza..ići naprijed ili prestati živjeti. Život volim..i ljude s kojima živim. Znam što želim. I do tog ću doći. Ako će put biti posut trnjem to me neće spriječiti da koračam naprijed.. možda će me malo usporiti, možda će i ostaviti neke rane..ali vrijedit će kad dodjem do kraja svog puta. 
> Nemojte dati vam itko kaže suprotno. Vjerujte u svoje snove i borite se za ono što želite.
> Sve smo mi junakinje svojih života.


Ives, veliki potpis na sve sto si napisala...zelim da ti se snovi sto prije ostvare

----------


## biserko

Draga Ives,prekrasno si ovo napisala.To je tacno onako kako se i ja osjećam. Ljetos sam imala četvrti gubitak i ljudi oko mene su,vidjela sam to,već imali upitnike iznad glava Šta mi je više i zašto ne odustajem.posebno jer već imam jedno zdravo dijete.a ja sam jednog popodneva na ulici naglas dala obećanje da ću se,ako se za nešto u životu izborim, izboriti za brata ili sestru svom djetetu. Sad sam opet trudna,idem sedmicu po sedmicu,dosta me toga još čeka, ali nisam u panici,za divno čudo. 
Pijem dosta lijekova,pokušavam učiniti što mogu i vjerujem istinski da će ovaj put biti sve dobro. Teško je to objasniti nekome sa strane,ali ja nakon šest godina borbe jednostavno nisam mogla tek tako odustati,imala sam osjećaj da bi tako sve što se dogodilo bilo uzalud.
Od srca i tebi Ives i drugim curama,a puno ih je ovdje imalo problema, želim ostvarenje želja. A kad vidim npr. Zuzi kako joj dobro ide nakon svega presretna sam.

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :28.11.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 


romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc


 Odbrojavalice:  


zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc*
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3. dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2. dc*

----------


## dominikslatki

Biserko, sam dobro ja to skužila da si trudna?
Nisam bas često na ovoj temi pa mi je mozda nesto promaklo?

----------


## biserko

> Biserko, sam dobro ja to skužila da si trudna?
> Nisam bas često na ovoj temi pa mi je mozda nesto promaklo?


Dominik,jesam,12. Tj. Nisam se vraćala na listu nakon ljeta i onog neuspjeha,statistika i neke druge stvari mi nisu isle u prilog,dr smatrao da su mi šanse male i jednostavno sam krenula u još jedan pokušaj bez puno razmišljanja i priče o tome.ali vas pratim cure,i na temi strahovi u trudnoći i radujem se s vama  :Smile:

----------


## dominikslatki

Oooo biserko pa cestitam!!! Stvarno predivna vijest !!
Samo hrabro, kao sto kazes iz tjedna u tjedan, i onako mi tu ne možemo nesto previse učiniti bit ce kako mora biti, ali svi se nadamo najboljemu!
Dođi nam se pridruži tamo!

----------


## biserko

Hvala ti puno  :Smile: 
Hoću, pridružit ću se,imam uzv u srijedu pa nekako dotad i ne želim mnogo da mislim o svemu,ali zato od srijede  :Smile:  ...

----------


## kristinica

Biserko, čestitam ! Dat ce dragi bog da ovaj put dočekaš svoju bebicu, živu i zdravu.
Zenii, čini mi se da je donji dio liste isti kao jučer. Danas mi je 4dc. I hvala ti na podršci  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Biserko... srce drago!!! Baš si me razveselila s ovim divnim vijestima.  :Very Happy: 
Eto, to si još jedan dokaz da se upornost zbilja isplati. 
Samo hrabro naprijed. Želim ti urednu i sretnu trudnoču.. pusa velika  :Heart:

----------


## Zenii

> Biserko, čestitam ! Dat ce dragi bog da ovaj put dočekaš svoju bebicu, živu i zdravu.
> Zenii, čini mi se da je donji dio liste isti kao jučer. Danas mi je 4dc. I hvala ti na podršci


Kristinice u pravu si, vikend je, a glava u oblacima :Smile: ..dodam nam sutra po 2 dana

----------


## kristinica

Zenii, nema problema, samo ti pusti mozak da odmori, zato vikend i služi  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, kavica!

Moja menga skroz čudna, samo prvi dan curkala više i poslije samo kapka, a inače prva tri dana hodam sa 3 higijenska odjednom :Shock: .

.

----------


## žužy

> Dominik,jesam,12. Tj. Nisam se vraćala na listu nakon ljeta i onog neuspjeha,statistika i neke druge stvari mi nisu isle u prilog,dr smatrao da su mi šanse male i jednostavno sam krenula u još jedan pokušaj bez puno razmišljanja i priče o tome.ali vas pratim cure,i na temi strahovi u trudnoći i radujem se s vama


Kako lijepe vijesti!  :Very Happy:  Čestitam od srca!
Možeš ti to...jake smo mi :Kiss:

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :29.11.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 


romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc


 Odbrojavalice:  


zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc*
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3. dc*

----------


## Zenii

Biserko čestitam!

----------


## biserko

Hvala vam,cure,od srca,predivne ste!

----------


## xavii

Mami a neki testic? :Smile:

----------


## kristinica

Mami, ajde piši jedan za svaki slučaj, nikad se ne zna  :Smile:  
I moja menga je čudna, slaba.. Ali sam ostala bez testova  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

A piškila sam prije 3 dan -,

----------


## Romeo85

Zeni sutra 3dc...

----------


## xavii

Mani znas li ti koliko je 3 dana haha mogla bi ujutro za svaki slucaj jedan, drzim fige za iznenadjenje  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :30.11.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 


xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc


 Odbrojavalice:  


zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc*
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4. dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## Zenii

*Romeo*  :Love: 

*Mami*, jesam ja nešto propustila, šta još uvijek samo spotting?

*Xavii* piš, piš?

----------


## nivesa

Pozdrav curke. Mami kaj nebi ipak jos jednog pisnula?  :Smile: 
Xavii kad ces ti?

----------


## MAMI 2

Ola!
Kako smo danas?
Moja m od sinoć stoji, spoting jedan dan, onda jače curenje ali ni pola kao obično i onda smanjivanje, od sinoć ništa.  Nemam pojma kaj se dešava, al i ako se samo smanjilo krvarenje i to je ok, naspram onih 3 dana spotinga i 6,7 dana menge.

----------


## Limeta

Pozdrav cure! 
Evo i ja da se javim, jos uvijek nisam dobila, test sam radila jutros - :/
Papa nalaz kazu mi u sustini OK, dali mi geomicin vaginalete za neku upalu.. iskreno pao mi je kamen sa srca jer sam uz visokorizicni hpv koji mi je utvrdjen prije sedmicu dana, pomislila da mi je i papa otisao k vragu..
Da li je neka od vas koristila ove vaginalete? I da tek poslije ciklusa ih trebam koristiti.. 
Inace radim na imunitetu i skoro pa sam se pomirila sa s tim da mozda i ne trebam ostati u drugom stanju dok ne ocistim organizam...

----------


## xavii

Limeta ja ih nisam koristila nikad tako da ti ne znam nista reci. Moja M na vrijeme jer mi je bila kasnija O, tako da sutra 2dc. A mami pliz sutra testic, meni to sve nekako pozitivno cudno zvuci  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Xavii hvala ti na pozitivi. Nemam doma testova, a i opet je nešto krenuli pa stalo. Ma kako bude bit će.
Sljedeći tjedan idem na sistematski pa imam u ginekologa pa ću vidjet.

----------


## nivesa

Mami i ja mislim da je vrjeme za novi testic  :Kiss:

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :01.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 


xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32. dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc


 Odbrojavalice:  


zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc*
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5. dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## kristinica

Mamiiiiiiiiiii, ajde kupuj test   :Trči: , i pišni !!
Limeta, možda si pišnila prerano, ponovi za 2 dana ako vještica ne dođe, držim fige  :Trep trep:

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav cure, vidim da je nekima jako napeto  :Smile: 
Sretno svima  :Smile: 

Meni 7.dc i još imam jaku mengu, a inače je 5.dc već skoro gotovo... čudno mi malo to, ali ok. Uskoro opet u napad, počinjem sa vrkutom ovaj mjesec opet, da li netko zna od kojeg dana da krenem? Kad prođe menga? Jer već mi je visok dan, ne znam hoće li stići djelovati da možda dođe do ovulacije?

----------


## dominikslatki

> Pozdrav cure, vidim da je nekima jako napeto 
> Sretno svima 
> 
> Meni 7.dc i još imam jaku mengu, a inače je 5.dc već skoro gotovo... čudno mi malo to, ali ok. Uskoro opet u napad, počinjem sa vrkutom ovaj mjesec opet, da li netko zna od kojeg dana da krenem? Kad prođe menga? Jer već mi je visok dan, ne znam hoće li stići djelovati da možda dođe do ovulacije?


Ja sam vrkutu pila cijeli mjesec osim za vrijeme M . Mislim da sam 2 čajne žličice zalila sa 1l vode i to bi kroz dan pila.
Uz to sam uzimala femisan A kapi i mogu rec da su mi bile super. Malo su skup sport ali meni je za 2mj uzimanja uspjelo.. Sad jel od njih il ne ne mogu znat..
Za ovulaciju je dobro ulje noćurka i to ti isto mogu potvrdit iz svog iskustva , ovulacija je bila očita i vidljiva  :Smile:  od aktivala bas je najbolji.

Možeš i svo troje uzimat al onda vrkutu malo smanji tipa 1 žličicu na litru, tek toliko..

----------


## MonaLi

> Ja sam vrkutu pila cijeli mjesec osim za vrijeme M . Mislim da sam 2 čajne žličice zalila sa 1l vode i to bi kroz dan pila.
> Uz to sam uzimala femisan A kapi i mogu rec da su mi bile super. Malo su skup sport ali meni je za 2mj uzimanja uspjelo.. Sad jel od njih il ne ne mogu znat..
> Za ovulaciju je dobro ulje noćurka i to ti isto mogu potvrdit iz svog iskustva , ovulacija je bila očita i vidljiva  od aktivala bas je najbolji.
> 
> Možeš i svo troje uzimat al onda vrkutu malo smanji tipa 1 žličicu na litru, tek toliko..


Da? Koliko to košta? Ma sve ću kupiti i baš me briga  :Grin: 
Meni na kutiji od vrkute piše da na 2dl ide 1 žličica čaja... to mi se čini puno, ili nije? Sad sam zbunjena.
Prošli put mi se vrtilo od vrkute i imala sam glavobolje, nadam se da će sad biti ok. 
Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## dominikslatki

Mislim da su ove kapi femisan nekih 80kn traju cca 2 tjedna koliko se sjecam, nocurak je 130kn traje mislim mjesec dana, po 3 se uzimaju dnevno.

Ma to ti je to, ja sam dvije čajne žličice stavljala na 1l , malo rijeđi je bio al sam ga pila kroz cijeli dan pomalo i nije toliko intenzivna tako, a svejedno ju konzumiras ..
Probaj si svakako uzeti onako rinfuso vrkutu u biljnoj ljekarni imaš, ove kupovne su skroz drugačije i ne znam nije mi to to.

----------


## nivesa

Kak uzimas ulje nocurka? S cim?

----------


## dominikslatki

Ja sam uzimala kao kapsule, kao gel izgledaju, od aktivala. Tri dnevno uz obrok.

----------


## karanfilčić

*mami* a da ipak probaš opet pišnuti, možda se iznenadiš? 
Ja danas bila na pregledu, sve super  :Smile:  
svima šaljem  :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

Ja sam danas mislila da sam dobila. Obrisem se i ono krv. Kasnije nista. Al nista.

----------


## Limeta

Jutro cure!
Ja jutros dobila... Zenii molim te pisi danas 1dc...

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :02.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 


xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33. dc



 Odbrojavalice:  


zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc*
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6. dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*
*limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc*

----------


## Zenii

Limeta  :Love: 

Nivesa, obzirom da imaš duže cikluse, mogla bi biti implantacija, daj pišni ako još uvijek ništa nije krenulo :fige:

----------


## zola

> Ja sam danas mislila da sam dobila. Obrisem se i ono krv. Kasnije nista. Al nista.


 :fige:  da tako i ostane, bez M ~~~~~~~~~~~~ Budeš pišnula testić?

----------


## LadyB

Nivesa  :fige:

----------


## xavii

Zeni meni je danas 3 d.c... nivesa  :fige:

----------


## nivesa

Cure tnx al nekak imam filing da bude ipak m. Danas onak smede al tri kapi doslovno.mozda je pvo samo zagrijavanje.

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za +!
Kod mene ništa novo, ovo je bila skroz slaba menga, ne pamtim je takvu. Preksinoć me je tako boljelo nisko desno da mi je na pamet pala vanmaterična trudnoća, ali smirilo se. Uglavnom više je smeđarilo nego crvenilo.

----------


## xavii

Mozda nam napokon slijedi duplo odbrojavanje, mami nivesa drzim fige  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Xavii hvala ti draga, to bi bilo svjetsko čudo, barem što se mene tiče.

----------


## nivesa

Joj xavii nadamo se ali nekak kod mene tesko. Nekak sumnjam

----------


## nivesa

Mami znaci nis od one prave menge? Ni kod mene....cudo. inace ak i krene slabo drugi dan nadoknadi al ovo ni nije m. Ne znam kak bi to nazvala

----------


## nivesa

Meni pliz pisi 3 dc. Ovo ide pa ne ide pa nek bude od prvog dana zabiljezena.

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :03.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 




 Odbrojavalice:  


zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc*
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7. dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc*
*limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*
*xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## Zenii

A jesmo se sve nagurale u donji dom  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

Cureeeee, pomagajte. Danas mi je već 9.dc a ja još imam mengu i ima je konkretno...
Nikad mi nije bila duža od 5 dana  :Shock:  Piše na netu da do toga može doći ako nije bilo ovulacije u prošlom ciklusu? Što i nije, jel moguće to?

Najviše me zanima što ako još potraje, može li ovaj ciklus doći do ovulacije? Ima li smisla imati odnose sada?  :Shock:  :Shock:  Meni su ciklusi kako kada, uglavnom ne duži od 25.dc... ali nema pravila  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivesa dok ne krene krv nije menga.
Mona li uvjek ima smisla imati odnose, a kaj se tiče m. nemam pojma

----------


## nivesa

MonaLi svasta moze bit. Uglavnom ak krvaris duze od 10 dana trebala bi se javit ginu.
Mami krenulo je. Ne ko inace al ide.

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :04.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 




 Odbrojavalice:  


zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc*
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8. dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc*
*limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*
*xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## Zenii

MonaLi, ako još uvijek traje možda najbolje da se javiš svom ginekologu..mi možemo samo nagađati.

----------


## Malaguena

> Cureeeee, pomagajte. Danas mi je već 9.dc a ja još imam mengu i ima je konkretno...
> Nikad mi nije bila duža od 5 dana  Piše na netu da do toga može doći ako nije bilo ovulacije u prošlom ciklusu? Što i nije, jel moguće to?
> 
> Najviše me zanima što ako još potraje, može li ovaj ciklus doći do ovulacije? Ima li smisla imati odnose sada?  Meni su ciklusi kako kada, uglavnom ne duži od 25.dc... ali nema pravila


Draga MonaLi, ja sam isto takva krvarenja imala nakon anovulacijskih ciklusa. Sada kada imam ovulacije sve je drugačije. Ako često imas anovulatorne cikluse izvadi hormone. Nemoj se mučit.

----------


## MonaLi

> Draga MonaLi, ja sam isto takva krvarenja imala nakon anovulacijskih ciklusa. Sada kada imam ovulacije sve je drugačije. Ako često imas anovulatorne cikluse izvadi hormone. Nemoj se mučit.



Hvala curke :Smile:  probat ću danas dobiti svoju ginekologicu a ako je ne dobijem danas onda do ponedjeljka ništa.
Još uvijek mi traje, a čudno mi je jer je to prvi put da je tako, mislim sigurno i prije nekad nisam ovulirala? Kako sad to odjednom? Jel moguće da ovaj ciklus ovuliram uz sve ovo? 

Ovako nešto se uvijek dogodi kad najmanje trebam. Taman sam kupila vrkutu i ulje noćurka i spremno čekam da krenem u napad... aaaaaaaa!!!!

Pusa svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Malaguena

> Hvala curke probat ću danas dobiti svoju ginekologicu a ako je ne dobijem danas onda do ponedjeljka ništa.
> Još uvijek mi traje, a čudno mi je jer je to prvi put da je tako, mislim sigurno i prije nekad nisam ovulirala? Kako sad to odjednom? Jel moguće da ovaj ciklus ovuliram uz sve ovo? 
> 
> Ovako nešto se uvijek dogodi kad najmanje trebam. Taman sam kupila vrkutu i ulje noćurka i spremno čekam da krenem u napad... aaaaaaaa!!!!
> 
> Pusa svima


Naravno da je moguće. Poslije anovulacijskog, ovulacijski ciklus.  :Smile:  Ja sam dobro reagirala na konopljiku. Svakako mislim da ti je dobro viditi je ovo slučajno bilo ili ima neki disbalans. Sve će se vidit iz hormona.  :Wink:

----------


## Anka91

Stigo mi je nalaz od krvi vadila sam progesteron 22.dc. Na nalazu mi pise 11.3 nmol/1. Dali je to ok?

----------


## MAMI 2

> Stigo mi je nalaz od krvi vadila sam progesteron 22.dc. Na nalazu mi pise 11.3 nmol/1. Dali je to ok?


Meni se čini prenisko. Koje su referentne vrijednosti?

----------


## Anka91

Folikularna faza 0.3 - 1.0
Lutealna faza 3.8 - 50.6

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :06.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 




 Odbrojavalice:  


zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc*
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10. dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc*
*limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*
*xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc*

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, kavica!

Meni jučer opet smeđarenje.

----------


## Zenii

> Jutro, kavica!
> 
> Meni jučer opet smeđarenje.


Opet piški test, ako je ono bilo implantacijsko sad bi se morao vidjeti plus...ili se nesto zbrckalo s hormonima

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav curke, kod mene još tgraje menga... mislim da ništa od ovog ciklusa...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Kak ste vi? Jel vam radno?  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Pozdrav curke, kod mene još tgraje menga... mislim da ništa od ovog ciklusa... 
> 
> Kak ste vi? Jel vam radno?


Mona li jel baš crveno,krv ?
Zeni ma nije ono implantacijsko,, predugo je trajalo, ustvari koliko mi traje m, ali je bilo puno slabije od m. Onda 2 dana čisto i opet smrđarenje. Ne vjerujem da sam trudna nemam nikakvih simptoma.

Gdje su nam ostale curke?

----------


## nivesa

Nesto su se uspavale....
Mami jel imas u planu test?

----------


## nivesa

MonaLi a da odes dr?

----------


## MonaLi

> Mona li jel baš crveno,krv ?


 Danas je tamnija krv... I nema je puno. Ne znam ni sama...  :Sad: 
Jučer je bilo crvenije... Bač čudno.

Nivesa - u petak je radila ujutro. preko vikenda niš... ako ne prestane sutra onda ću do doktorice jer je sutra popodne :/

----------


## MAMI 2

Ma ne vjerujem da je trudnoća, ne želim se nadati. U srijedu idem kod gin. pa ću vidjet. Valjda bi imala nekakve simptome iako su mi sise punije.

----------


## nivesa

Pa ni kod gin se ne mora jos vidjet. A simptome mozes i ne moras imat

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :07.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 

zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


 Odbrojavalice:  


zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc*
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11. dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc*
*limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*
*xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc*

----------


## Zenii

Zola, dobrodošla u ljubičice!

----------


## MAMI 2

Piškila -.

----------


## Zenii

> Piškila -.


A daaaj, simptomi su bili bas obecavajuci, zao mi je

----------


## nivesa

Mami a bas mi je krivo...  :Sad:

----------


## kristinica

Mami žao mi je  :Sad: 
Zenii, lista je super!
Kod mene ništa novo, čekam konzultacije. Ipak smo pokrili plodne dane,
Ono, nikad se ne zna..

----------


## dominikslatki

Mami joj, navijala sam za tebe .. Al ideš ubrzo na neke pretrage sta ne?

Ives kako si nam ti?

----------


## MonaLi

Bok curke... ja baš došla od ginekologa... kaže da mi je to krvarenje neka samo sukrvica i dala mi je duphaston da prestane krvariti.
A onda me spustila na zemlju  :Sad:  Rekla je da ne vidi nikakvu ovulaciju i da imam jako policisticne jajnike itd itd... prošli put mi je rekla da su lagano policisticni :/
Rekla je da pokušavamo već godinu i pol i ništa i da će mi dati uputnicu za postpomognutu oplodnju, da si razmislim o tome i da joj dođem u 1.mjesecu.

Baš sam zbedirana, baš me je spustila na zemlju i ubila svaku nadu  :Crying or Very sad: 
Ja ne znam NIŠTA o postpomognutoj... ni kako to ide, od kud se pocinje? Sto je prvo? Znam da sam to mogla i ocekivati ali bas nisam ocekivala da ce mi reci "ne bi htjela da gubis vrijeme, bolje da malo agresivnije radiš na tome".
Rekla je i da folikulometrija kod mene nema smisla? Danas mi je 13.dc i nije ništa vidjela, što je to dovoljno da zakljuci da ne ovuliram nikad? Mislim drugi put sam joj dosla i vec me salje dalje... Da li netko zna vise o tome? Ja ne znam nista  :Sad:

----------


## dominikslatki

MonaLi, nemoj bit u bedu, neka ti je dala uputnicu jer bis ovako mozda u nedogled. I da nikad ne ovuliras, to se lako izazove. vjerojatno se moraš negdje naručiti (vec ce ti netko od cura tu rec kako i di) pa ce ti dat da obaviš neke pretrage i onda započet rješavanje prepreka. 
Gledaj to kao korak naprijed , jer realno i jest.

----------


## MAMI 2

Monal li nije to ništa strašno iako ti možda tako sad izgleda. Bolje da te šalje dalje nego da te zavlači. Ako je samo tvoja ovulacija problem onda nije strašno. Prvo ti vadiš hormone a tm spermiogram. Nakon toga će ti predložitti što dalje. Možda ćeš samo na klomifen i ciljane odnose. Vjeruj nije straßno i kreni što prije. 
Ja sam prvu curku prirodno nakon 9 mj truda, drugu nakon 4 godine uz klomifen. Za treće se borim već 4 vodine a u međuvremenu sam bila na dvije pitpkmognjte no nije uspjelo.
Samo hrabro, glavu gore i bit će sve ok.

Ja idem u srijedu kod gin. pa ću viße znat.

----------


## LadyB

MonaLi shvacam da to nije bilo lako cuti ali kako su ti cure napisale postoji jos nekoliko mehanizama na samom putu prije potpimognute..u svakom slucaju bolje je da krenes s pretragama sto prije nego da gubis vrijeme bez da se ista dogada..sigurna sam da ce plusic doci  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :08.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 

zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc


 Odbrojavalice:  


zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc*
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12. dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc*
*xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc*
*limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc*

----------


## Zenii

Limeta, mislim da sam nešto zbrčkala s tvojim danima ciklusa, provjerim kasnije kad uhvatim vremena..

MonaLi, možda zvuči grubo od tvoje dr. ali u pravu je, većina ginekologa radi upravo suprotno i zavlači parove godinama. Ukoliko pokušavate više od godinu dana, morate krenuti dalje s pretragama. Kao što je i Dominikslatki napisala, to je samo korak naprijed i bliže svojoj bebici

----------


## MonaLi

Jaoo cure hvala vam puno puno  :grouphug:  Smirile ste me, stvarno... znala sam da na pravom mjestu pišem  :Smile: 

Ok znači ne mora to značiti da odmah idemo na najagresivniji način? Što dođem tamo, prvo mi izvade hormone i onda odluče što samnom? I partner odmah ide samnom ili naknadno? Jao... ja sam jedna od onih što pada u nesvijest kod vađenja krvi, onda znate koliko me svega strah, ali želim to i ništa me neće smesti  :Grin: 
Ne znam da li je kod mene samo problem ovulacija, ali to je sigurno. Još nisam nikakve pretrage radila, samo sam Duphaston koristila. Da li se dugo čeka kad se naručiš? Gdje se to uopće ide? 

Dragi se sav prepao kad je vidio mene jučer nakon pregleda... bila sam blijeda i na rubu suza cijeli dan, sad mi je i njega žao :/

----------


## MAMI 2

Hormone možeš vadit u bili kojo bolnici, na vuj vrhovcu se najmanje čeka, barem je tako bilo.. trebala bi odlučit u koju bolnicu želiš ići, jer mislim da petrova prizna samo njihov spermiogram, i to se naručuje ali je kod njih gotov isti dan.
E da i brisevr trebaš napravit. Najbolje da uzmeš uputnice od svoje gin. i kreneš polako, sve skupiš i dođeš u bolnicu s tim, jer će tr to tražit pa da ne gubiš vrijeme.

----------


## žužy

*MonaLi*,žao mi je što te sve skupa jako potreslo,vjerujem da ti je šok. Mogu ti reči da se slažem sa tvojom gin...jer ima dosta primjera kad ginekolozi zavlače pacijenticu poprilično dugo u smislu mlaaadi ste,stignete,ajmo probat ovo pa probat ono...i godine prhnu sam tak a ti stojiš na mjestu.
Cure su ti sve rekle,ja se pridružujem MAMI vezano za Vuk Vrhovec.
Ako se odlučite za obradu tamo,u siječnju nazovi 012535907,to je broj od sestri na koji nazoveš 1. dc. Rečeš da bi se naručila na prvi pregled i dobila buš upute koji dan dojti.
Do tada si možeš pripremiti friške briseve i papa test,u biti je dovoljno da su stari do godine dana.
Taj prvi put budeš popričala sa doktorom/icom i obaviš uzv pregled. Vjerojatno to bude na 8. dc,u sredini ciklusa kad se bude najbolje vidlo stanje jajnika i eventualna (ne)ovulacija.
Iduči mjesec dođeš gore izvaditi spolne hormone a tvoj muž nalaz spermiograma. I dalje slijedi dogovor,ovisno o nalazima. Možda stvarno bude dovoljan koji klomifen da ti izazove ovulaciju pa do samog ivf-a ni ne dođete.
Htjela bi samo reči,nemojte čekati sa pretragama...uzmite nas samo za primjer.
Na istraživanje zašto ne ostajem trudna,krenuli smo nakon 6 mj pokušavanja. Prvo k mojem ginu,i sa klomifenima i ciljanim odnosima.
Trebalo nam je punih 6 godina i 9 raznih mpo postupaka da bi došli do ovoga gdje smo sada - 35. tt. I nemamo dijagnozu.
Eto...jesam se raspisala, a samo sam htjela reči da nije sve tako crno kao što se sada čini. :grouphug:

----------


## MonaLi

Žuži i Mami hvala na savjetima, sve sam si zapisala  :Smile:  Zapisujem sve što čujem  :Smile: 

Ali imam još samo par pitanja, znači ja bris i papu mogu obaviti kod privatnika isto, jer moja ginekologica naručuje tek iza nove godine tako da možda bolje da to privatno obavim? Tek u 1.mj idem do svoje po uputnicu tako da bi voljela tada već imati barem bris i to da ne čekam još to. U slučaju da me brzo naruče u bolnici? hmmm
I nije mi jasno zašto me moja već šalje na MPO kad mi i ona može dati klomifen, što ne? Čudi me da nije probala s tim prije. Ona mi može to dati jelda?
Znači prvo razgovor i UZV, onda hormoni i spermiogram, i onda odluka o lječenju. 

Kod MPO se mora na bolovanje ili? Ajme o svemu sad moram razmišljati :O

Cure šaljem vam svima puno pusaaaaa i sreće također  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Pozdrav curke.. 
Evo nama je gotov phd nalaz..ali još nismo imali konzultacije sa Doktorom. Tako da još čekamo. Počela sam piti folnu kiselinu .. i polako krečem s pripremama. 


*MonaLi*, prve dvije crtice sam vidjela zahvaljujući svom doktoru i klomifenu te naravno mm i ciljanim odnosima. 
Moja dijagnoza je identićna tvojoj. Imala sam gina koji je tvrdio da nemogu imati djece..čak me nije htio ni slati na Mpo..pa sam promjenila ginekologa i preuzela stvari u svoje ruke.

Pronašla sam doktora koji je savjesno do zadnjeg obavljao svoj posao. Objasnio mi je što je klomifen i kako ćemo njime postići ovulaciju..i tako prvom dozom klomifena dobila sam dva lijepa folikula i svoju prvu potvrđenu ovulaciju a onda i svoj prvi pozitivan test na trudnoću. 
Vrlo bitno je da imaš u svog doktora/doktoricu povjerenja.. bilo to samo klomifeni i ciljani odnosi ili i sam mpo postupak. Kada kreneš u sve ovo tada će ti to biti jako bitno. Evo mene sada isto očekuje nova borba.. klomifen+ciljani... nadam se da ću jednako odreagirati na njega i da će sve biti dobro. Želim ti sreću i samo hrabro. 
Ma sve je lako kad znaš što želiš.

----------


## dominikslatki

Ives normalno da ćeš reagirat na klomifen kao sto si i onda to ne brini. Sjecam se kad si govorila joj sigurno necu reagirat na njega, ja nemogu bit trudna, vi bar znate da možete biti.. Bespotrebno si se mučila, zato sad znaš kako ide i kako reagiraš i to sve i sve ce biti ok !

----------


## Ives000

> Ives normalno da ćeš reagirat na klomifen kao sto si i onda to ne brini. Sjecam se kad si govorila joj sigurno necu reagirat na njega, ja nemogu bit trudna, vi bar znate da možete biti.. Bespotrebno si se mučila, zato sad znaš kako ide i kako reagiraš i to sve i sve ce biti ok !


Hvala ti mila. I ja se nadam da će biti tako  :Heart:

----------


## Limeta

MonaLi, samo naprijed i hrabro! Cula si price cura sa iskustvom, sve se da rijesiti!
Zenii sve ok, samo jedan dan nedostaje tj.danas sam 7dc.

----------


## MonaLi

> Pozdrav curke.. 
> Evo nama je gotov phd nalaz..ali još nismo imali konzultacije sa Doktorom. Tako da još čekamo. Počela sam piti folnu kiselinu .. i polako krečem s pripremama. 
> 
> 
> *MonaLi*, prve dvije crtice sam vidjela zahvaljujući svom doktoru i klomifenu te naravno mm i ciljanim odnosima. 
> Moja dijagnoza je identićna tvojoj. Imala sam gina koji je tvrdio da nemogu imati djece..čak me nije htio ni slati na Mpo..pa sam promjenila ginekologa i preuzela stvari u svoje ruke.
> 
> Pronašla sam doktora koji je savjesno do zadnjeg obavljao svoj posao. Objasnio mi je što je klomifen i kako ćemo njime postići ovulaciju..i tako prvom dozom klomifena dobila sam dva lijepa folikula i svoju prvu potvrđenu ovulaciju a onda i svoj prvi pozitivan test na trudnoću. 
> Vrlo bitno je da imaš u svog doktora/doktoricu povjerenja.. bilo to samo klomifeni i ciljani odnosi ili i sam mpo postupak. Kada kreneš u sve ovo tada će ti to biti jako bitno. Evo mene sada isto očekuje nova borba.. klomifen+ciljani... nadam se da ću jednako odreagirati na njega i da će sve biti dobro. Želim ti sreću i samo hrabro. 
> Ma sve je lako kad znaš što želiš.


Odmah si u prvom ciklusu dobila plus? Jao pa to je super, bar znaš da dobro reagiraš na to, pa makar sada i trajalo duže, znaš da su ti velike šanse, ja sam tek u fazi kad opće ne znam na čemu sam, i baš me strah.
Jedino me brine moj posao koji je dosta stresan, kažu mi svi da me on i doveo tu gdje jesam :/
Vjerujem da stres isto igra svoju ulogu u svemu... mislim nadam se da ne, jer onda nemam nikakve šanse :/

Puno hvala na ovom postu, ohrabrila si me.  :Kiss:  Treba vjerovati u sebe  :Smile: 
Ali ne mogu vjerovati kakav ti je to ginekolog bio kad je odmah odustao? To mi nikad neće biti jasno...

*Limeta* - hvala ti puno... neka nam je svima sretno  :Smile:  Bar smo ovdje zajedno jedna uz drugu  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> Žuži i Mami hvala na savjetima, sve sam si zapisala  Zapisujem sve što čujem 
> 
> Ali imam još samo par pitanja, znači ja bris i papu mogu obaviti kod privatnika isto, jer moja ginekologica naručuje tek iza nove godine tako da možda bolje da to privatno obavim? Tek u 1.mj idem do svoje po uputnicu tako da bi voljela tada već imati barem bris i to da ne čekam još to. U slučaju da me brzo naruče u bolnici? hmmm
> I nije mi jasno zašto me moja već šalje na MPO kad mi i ona može dati klomifen, što ne? Čudi me da nije probala s tim prije. Ona mi može to dati jelda?
> Znači prvo razgovor i UZV, onda hormoni i spermiogram, i onda odluka o lječenju. 
> 
> Kod MPO se mora na bolovanje ili? Ajme o svemu sad moram razmišljati :O
> 
> Cure šaljem vam svima puno pusaaaaa i sreće također


Briseve i papu možeš napraviti bilo gdje. Kod nas se npr na papu čeka oko dva mj tak da sam ja znala isto ju privat izvaditi baš zbog čekanja.
Da,i tvoja gin. ti može dati klomifen. I pratiti ti rast folikula na uzv-u kod sebe. Puno soc. gina to radi. Ali eto ja ti to ne preporučujem i podržavam njenu odluku da te šalje specijalisti. S razlogom.
Sad dok vratim vrijeme i znam neke stvari...nebi nikad išla u klomifenske ciljane kod svog ginića.
Imam još doma slike sa uzv-a,četri krasna podjednaka folikula. Kaj da su svi imali js koja se oplodila. To nikako nije dobro. Niti za bebe a niti za ženu. Jako su česte komplikacije. Plus mogučnost vanmaternične i gubitak jajovoda ako nije dokazana prohodnost istih.
Zato uvijek savjetujem,radije u neku mpo kliniku.
Niti aih (inseminaciju) ti većinom neće raditi na više folikula...naprave aspiraciju tih folikula. Baš zbog rizika.
Ali. Nismo sve iste,evo i Ives je primjer. Ima žena koje reagiraju sa jednim ili dva folikula i to je super za ciljane odnose.
Kaj se tiče bolovanja,ne moraš ako možeš drukčije. Neznam od kuda si..možda možeš skoknuti na pregled na VV s posla ili uzmeš slobodno taj dan. Jer gore si jednom mjesečno. Drugo je u postupku. Budeš vidla. Ajmo redom :Love:

----------


## MonaLi

> Briseve i papu možeš napraviti bilo gdje. Kod nas se npr na papu čeka oko dva mj tak da sam ja znala isto ju privat izvaditi baš zbog čekanja.
> Da,i tvoja gin. ti može dati klomifen. I pratiti ti rast folikula na uzv-u kod sebe. Puno soc. gina to radi. Ali eto ja ti to ne preporučujem i podržavam njenu odluku da te šalje specijalisti. S razlogom.
> Sad dok vratim vrijeme i znam neke stvari...nebi nikad išla u klomifenske ciljane kod svog ginića.
> Imam još doma slike sa uzv-a,četri krasna podjednaka folikula. Kaj da su svi imali js koja se oplodila. To nikako nije dobro. Niti za bebe a niti za ženu. Jako su česte komplikacije. Plus mogučnost vanmaternične i gubitak jajovoda ako nije dokazana prohodnost istih.
> Zato uvijek savjetujem,radije u neku mpo kliniku.
> Niti aih (inseminaciju) ti većinom neće raditi na više folikula...naprave aspiraciju tih folikula. Baš zbog rizika.
> Ali. Nismo sve iste,evo i Ives je primjer. Ima žena koje reagiraju sa jednim ili dva folikula i to je super za ciljane odnose.
> Kaj se tiče bolovanja,ne moraš ako možeš drukčije. Neznam od kuda si..možda možeš skoknuti na pregled na VV s posla ili uzmeš slobodno taj dan. Jer gore si jednom mjesečno. Drugo je u postupku. Budeš vidla. Ajmo redom


Da sad kad si to tako napisala sad mi je stvarno jasno zašto nije htjela ona i zašto me šalje dalje, i slažem se sa svim što si napisala  :Smile:  Čitala sam da je i uz klomifen povećana mogućnost za blizance?
Da, idemo redom, tko zna što će mi dati. To što kažeš da se dolazi jednom mjesečno to se moram naručivati ili samo dođem (ovisi koji je dc)? Jer ja naravno ne znam unaprijed kad će mi biti koji dan. 
Imam sada puno guglanja i raspitivanja, vidim da dosta toga ne znam.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## žužy

Budeš morala nazvati svaki put dok mengu dobiš i onda ti sestre kažu koji dc dojdeš.
E sad sam otišla u of skroz sa mpo na ovoj temi.
Ti samo pitaj kaj god ti nebude jasno.
Imaš i na pdf-u Potpomognuta oplodnja temu - Potpomognuta na Vuk Vrhovcu. I tam možeš saznati sve info.

----------


## nivesa

MonaLi moja dijagnoza su ekstremno PCOS + jako uvecani jajnici. Prognoza nekoliko ginica je bila da nikad necu spontano zatrudnjet...
Pogledaj moj potpis  :Wink: 
Je zavrsilo lose ali je bilo spontano i ne planirano
Tako da nade ima  :Wink:

----------


## karanfilčić

*MonaLi* mogu samo zamisliti kako te uzrujao pregled i kako si se osjećala poslije, ali iako nemam iskustva s tim slažem se s curama da je zapravo super da te ne zavlači nego ti pokušava pomoći da ne gubite vrijeme. Ja iskreno vjerujem da ćeš uskoro ugledati plus na testu, a sad samo misli na to kako ćeš napraviti sve da se to ostvari što prije. Punnnnnoooo sreće ti želim  :Kiss:

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :09.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice: 

zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc


 Odbrojavalice:  


zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc*
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13. dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc*
*xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc*
*limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc*

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi moja dijagnoza su ekstremno PCOS + jako uvecani jajnici. Prognoza nekoliko ginica je bila da nikad necu spontano zatrudnjet...
> Pogledaj moj potpis 
> Je zavrsilo lose ali je bilo spontano i ne planirano
> Tako da nade ima


Da? Ajde super, bar si se uvjerila da možeš ostati trudna a kad bude vrijeme i uspjet ćeš do kraja, držim fige  :Smile:  Nadam se da ću i ja iznenaditi svoju ginićku tako, i ugledati plus prije MPO hehe

*Karanfilčić* - hvala ti, svaka riječ je utjeha  :Smile:  

Idemo dalje... odbrojavanje... nema predaje  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, bila kod gin, ona kaže sve ok, miguće da su hormoni podivljali.

----------


## Ives000

Hello curke moje..  :mama: 
*
Mami* drago mi je da je sve ok, da li budeš kontrolirala hormone onda ili? 




> Da,i tvoja gin. ti može dati klomifen. I pratiti ti rast folikula na uzv-u kod sebe. Puno soc. gina to radi. Ali eto ja ti to ne preporučujem i podržavam njenu odluku da te šalje specijalisti. S razlogom.
> Sad dok vratim vrijeme i znam neke stvari...nebi nikad išla u klomifenske ciljane kod svog ginića.
> Imam još doma slike sa uzv-a,četri krasna podjednaka folikula. Kaj da su svi imali js koja se oplodila. To nikako nije dobro. Niti za bebe a niti za ženu. Jako su česte komplikacije. Plus mogučnost vanmaternične i gubitak jajovoda ako nije dokazana prohodnost istih.
> Zato uvijek savjetujem,radije u neku mpo kliniku.
> Niti aih (inseminaciju) ti većinom neće raditi na više folikula...naprave aspiraciju tih folikula. Baš zbog rizika.
> Ali. Nismo sve iste,evo i Ives je primjer. Ima žena koje reagiraju sa jednim ili dva folikula i to je super za ciljane odnose.


Slažem se da je sve to moguće da se dogodi, ali niti jedan savjestan doktor koji se upusti u stimualaciju klomifenom mislim da ne bi dozvolio pacijentici odnose u koliko bi se razvilo više folikula. Koliko je meni objasnio gin, taj ciklus propada i već idući se daje manja doza klomifena. Naravno klomifeni se daju tek kada se dobiju nalazi Hsg i spermiograma. Baš upravo iz tog razloga kako bi se spriječila vanmaterična trudnoća. Meni je opet drago da postoji i ta solucija jer mi je uštedjela i vremena i truda i živaca i novaca.. u svakom slučaju. Ima i to svoje dobre strane.   Naravno* MonaLi,* i moj savjet ti je da poslušaš svoju doktoricu, ipak ima uvid u tvoje stanje i sigurna sam da žena zna zašto te je tako savjetovala. Kojim god putem krenula želim ti sreću i samo hrabro.  :Love: 

Ja sam vam dobro curke. Večinom. Ima dana kad sam u rasulu i ne znam ni sama što me drži..ali onda moj optimizam napravi svoje i brzo se saberem. Razočarana sam ljudima i njihovim bezobzirnim ponašanjem. Većina ''prijatelja'' se ponaša kao da sam psa izgubla na cesti pa mi znaju onako dobronamjerno savjetovati tipa..:  ''ajde draga, mlada si... budeš još imala djece..''  Halooooo izgubila sam upravo jedno... znam da ću ih imati još, ali nikad više ovo!!!! Kako to ljudima nije jasno, ili neki dan doživim od kume pitanje..'' pa dobro zašto nisi išla za ZG, tamo bi sigurno spasili bebu??!!??'' e ako mi onda nije došlo da je razvalim stolicom po ''labrnjama'' ... sad ispada kao da se ja nisam dovoljno trudila da spasim svoje djete..23 dana ležanja na lijevom boku, ne znajući kako će sve završitii nije bilo dovoljno.. i to što doktori 24h na dan bili u kontaktu sa Zg i prof. Habekom jer me se nije smijelo transportirati isto očito po nekim ljudima nije bilo dovoljno... neeee nije mi dovoljno što se sama preispitujem 800 000 x dnevno da li smo još što mogli napraviti da je spasimo pa mi još i ona mora  nabijati grizodušje... a najjače od svega mi je što me nazvala žena koju nisam 11godina vidjela.. i sva u panici mi kaže da je ćula što se dogodilo pa me onako usput uspaničeno i pita..a šta je bilo s bebom ..jel bebi srce stalo ili????? Naravno da sam joj samo poklopila slušalicu. 

Isuse i Bože..... zar smo mi ljudi, toliko bezobrazna, hladna i okrutna bića... ili sam ja toliko naivna i još vjerujem u dobro na ovom svijetu. Izvinite na podužam postu.. morala sam se vama izjadat.. ne znam nekad ni sama što da mislim ni kako da se ponašam. Ali zbilja mi je najbolje kad sam sama.

----------


## dominikslatki

Ives razumijem te nazalost.
Mene je najviše bolilo sto sam osjetila da mi iza leđa govorkaju tipa trebala je lezat , trebala je ic kod tog i tog gina.. Uglavnom sve sam trebala i svi bi drugi uspjeli spasit moju bebicu osim mene. 
A te izjave; "ma joooj mlada si, Ej pa bit ce djece " i sl. Dođe mi da ih bacim kroz prozor.
Nakon svega, shvatila sam da imam samo jednu pravu prijateljicu i to osobu koju sam tako rijetko viđala i totalno neočekivano od nje.. Eto, pa u svom tom zlu vidis tko je prijatelj , ove druge sam otkantala po kratkom postupku ( čak i neke koje znam oduvijek, stvarno su se pokazali groznima)

Isto mi je i u ovoj trudnoći koja je maksimalno komplicirana i bili smo na JAKO tankom ledu a i jos smo.. Mislis da tko pita kako sam? Naravno pitaju, ali samo onako da čuju i mogu prepričavat , tako da ja uvijek odgovaram ma odlično sam i skrećem temu.. Mislis da mi tko dolazi? Ne, samo roditelji i ta prijateljica koja kao sto sam i rekla prije nisam ni mislila da mi je prijateljica.

Tako da mogu ovako s odmakom od svog gubitka reci da sam izvukla najbolje iz toga i riješila se hrpe nebitnih ljudi i emocija vezanih uz iste..

Savjetujem ti isto..

----------


## karanfilčić

*ives* kad čitam tvoj post kao da gledam sebe prije 6-7god. Meni su svi iza svake trudnoće govorili mladi ste, bit će djece valjda ljudi to kažu kad nemaju ništa pametnije reći, ali nažalost nisu vjerojatno ni svjesni da bi bilo bolje da šute. A kad je moja curica umrla nakon 3tj života, odmah poslije sprovoda me zaustavila jedna starija susjeda i kaže 'ajme baš mi je žao, a kako ćeš sad s mlijekom'  nikad neću prežaliti što joj nisam šamar zalijepila tada. Ili kad sam izgubila svoju drugu curicu jedna baka je zvala moju mamu da je pita šta sam nosila muško ili žensko moja mama joj je odgovorila DIJETE i poklopila... I da ti ne pričam dalje. Uglavnom postoje ljudi koji kažu nešto glupo iz dobre namjere, ali nažalost ima i zlobnika

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - ima sigurno zlih ljudi, ali nemoj misliti da ako netko kaže glupost misli loše, mislim znaš to sigurno i sama. Ljudi u takvim situacijama ne znaju što reći. Možda se doma i lupaju po glavi zbog izgovorenih gluposti. 
Ok, zadrtih baba će uvijek biti... ali ne obaziri se na njih. Ti znaš da si napravila sve što si mogla, naravno da jesi. A ljudi su ili splašeni ili glupi, a neki i zli nažalost. A ja sam možda naivna ali vjerujem da je zlih ipak manje  :Kiss:

----------


## Zenii

[B]~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :10.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 

*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc*
*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc*

* Odbrojavalice: * 



*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14. dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc*
*xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc*
*limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc*

----------


## zola

Zenii, evo i tebe na vrhu liste :fige: 

A mene moja M nije iznevjerila, molim sutra *2dc*.

----------


## kristinica

Zenii, kad ce jedan testić ?
Ives, prva koja ti dođe baba, istresti

----------


## kristinica

Uf, pobjegla mi poruka. Nema veze, nisam ništa pametno smislila..
Šaljem zagrljaj Ives ..

----------


## Zenii

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :11.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 


*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc*

* Odbrojavalice: * 



*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15. dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc*
*xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc*
*limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*

----------


## Zenii

Zola big hug!

Kristinica, ja ne piškim prije 32 dc..neg testovi me tak bace u depresiju

----------


## nivesa

Zenii kolki su ti inace ciklusi?

----------


## Zenii

Nivesa, posljednjih pola godine,ciklusi kao urica 31-32 dc...
Ovaj mjesec ulovila ovulaciju na 17 dc lh trakicom, tako da očekujem M (tj. ne očekujem) krajem idućeg tjedna.

----------


## nivesa

Uh uh drzim fige

----------


## Ives000

*Dominikslatki*, *Karanfilčić*, curke moje drage. Oprostite što sam ovime otvorila vaše stare rane, ne razmišljajući sam natipkala sve ono što mi je stajalo na srcu jer sam s večinom vas ovdje i nekim curkama sa trud.podforuma djelila sve svoje brige, strahove, sretne i tužne trenutke (nekako mi je ostalo u navici sa vama sve podijeliti)..sve što ste napisale stoji,i žao mi je što sam vam nepotrebno probudila vašu bol...zbilja mi to nije bila namjera..grozno se sada zbog tog osječam i neće se više ponoviti.  :grouphug: 

*MonaLi* hvala i tebi na ovome. :Love:  Do tvog posta nisam uopče gledala situaciju na taj način.. zbog onih loših sve sam stavljala u isti koš. Sada dok sam malo hladnije glave zaista i ja vidim jasnije situaciju.

 sretno svima cure.. .  :bye:

----------


## Zenii

Ives, mislim da nema razloga da se lose osjecas, neki ljudi jednostavno ne znaju sta reci pa izvale glupost, neki su netakticni, a neki jednostavno bezosjećajni...
Tu smo za tebe i samo reci sta god ti je na srcu..

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :12.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 


*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc*

* Odbrojavalice: * 



*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16. dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc*
*xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc*
*limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## LadyB

Ives, Dominik, Karanfilcic...ovo sto ste napisale vezano za ljude oko vas i njihove reakcije potpisujem u potpunosti...takoder, slazem se i s tim da ljudi cesto nemaju takta i da ne znaju sto bi rekli, jer ocito imaju neku potrebu..
Moji svi bliznji a posebno prijatelji su bili uz mene uglavnom u tisini i brizi, maksimalno osluskujuci i zaista su me pokusali okupirati nekim sitnicama..zahvalna sam im do neba na tome..istovremeno bila sam jako iskrena prema njima u svojoj boli..
Bilo je nekih i s glupim pitanjima i komentara okoline ali sam ih odlucila ignorirati i pustiti...ali da, susrela sam se i s njima.."bude jos djece", "mladi ste", "dogada se"...nepotrebne floskule...

Ni meni nije namjera uzurpirati temu, pogotovo jer ovdje uvijek vlada jedna pozitiva i nada u iscekivanju lijepih vijesti..ali eto, mnoge medu nama imati ce nekoga bliskog mozda jednog dana koji ce proci kroz nesto slicno i sigurna sam da ce im tada pasti na pamet nasa iskustva  :Wink: 

Ives  :Kiss: 
P.s: jel prosla kontrola, nalaz?

----------


## Romeo85

Curke moje samo da vas zagrlim sve  :grouphug:   :Preskace uze:  :Love: 

Meni danas poz lh trakica....  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :13.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 


*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc*

* Odbrojavalice: * 



*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17. dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc*
*xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc*
*limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## kristinica

Zenii draga, već 28 dc, držim fige ! 
Ives, divim se tvojoj pozitivi i snazi.

----------


## Zenii

Kristinica hvala, nada uvijek postoji!

Romeo, super za ovulaciju, nadam se da vrijedno pokrivate!

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :14.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 


*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc*
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc*


* Odbrojavalice: * 



*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18. dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc*
*xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc*
*limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*

----------


## Zenii

Anka91, dobrodošla u ljubičice..napokon da mi se netko pridruži :Laughing:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, sutra 2 dc.

----------


## viralna

Cure, trebam savjet iskusnijih 
Dakle, zadnja M je bila 29.11, a O 05.12 (znam jer sam ju ulovila LH trakicama). 
Prvi, onaj internetski testić sa visokom osjetljivošću radila sam 12.12, dakle 8-i dan od O, nadajući se da bih možda mogla vidjeti makar sjenu.
I da, vidjela sam "sjenu", ali samo ja. Muž nije.... Doduše, on je malo i ćorav, pa sam uzevši to u obzir napravila danas još jedan, Baby check. i na njemu vidim sjenu...I opet samo ja. On ne... I na tom testu ne piše osjetljivost....
Pitanja su 2: zna li netko koja osjetljivost je na Baby check mini (2 su u pakiranju) i ima li smisla sutra ga raditi opet?
Btw ciklusi su mi od 24-27 dana.....
Sory ako sam na krivom mjestu postala.....

----------


## nivesa

Viralna kupi drugi test. Taj Baby Check nije bas pouzdan
Uzmi npr gravignost mini kosta 15 -20.kn

----------


## nivesa

Ives draga..kaj sam se ja naslusala...ljudi ne znaju kako reagirat i sta reci pa lupetaju glupositi. Oni ne znaju kak je tebi.
Naoruzaj se strpljenjem jer bit ce toga jos.
Neki jednostavno ne razmisljaju

----------


## stork

Hello!
Samo da mahnemo moj bebo i ja strarim suborkama  :Smile: 
*Žužy* lijepo guraš, još malo...
*Ives* želim ti pune ruke kao moje, što prije! Nekad, kad gledam mog sinčića kad se smije u snu, znam da priča sa svojom braćom anđelima i miješaju mi se osjećaji... ali da nije bilo njih, ne bih ni sada grlila ovu mrvu. 
*nivesa* i tebi pusu šaljem, samo hrabro dalje!
*MAMI2* daj više otvori novo odbrojavanje, nemoj tu puštati korjenje  :Wink:

----------


## Zenii

Viralna, jos je rano pa je i zbog toga crtica svijetla...izvadi betu ili pokusaj s testicem opet za dan-dva s prvim jutarnjim..

Mami, ovaj ti je ciklus bas nesto sve naopako..spominjala si mpo postupke, planiras li jos koji postupak?

----------


## žužy

*storkica* draga,big kis tebi i tvojoj mrvi! :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

Stork  :Kiss:

----------


## Beti3

> Cure, trebam savjet iskusnijih 
> Dakle, zadnja M je bila 29.11, a O 05.12 (znam jer sam ju ulovila LH trakicama). 
> Prvi, onaj internetski testić sa visokom osjetljivošću radila sam 12.12, dakle 8-i dan od O, nadajući se da bih možda mogla vidjeti makar sjenu.
> I da, vidjela sam "sjenu", ali samo ja. Muž nije.... Doduše, on je malo i ćorav, pa sam uzevši to u obzir napravila danas još jedan, Baby check. i na njemu vidim sjenu...I opet samo ja. On ne... I na tom testu ne piše osjetljivost....
> Pitanja su 2: zna li netko koja osjetljivost je na Baby check mini (2 su u pakiranju) i ima li smisla sutra ga raditi opet?
> Btw ciklusi su mi od 24-27 dana.....
> Sory ako sam na krivom mjestu postala.....


Radiš testove puno prerano. Imaš li neki poseban razlog da moraš znati za trudnoću 11-13 dana prije nego bi ti trebala izostati menstruacija?  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Dada eto mene po ko zna koji puta u ljubicicama. Ovaj mjesec nazalost nismo nista pokrili opet upala mjehura. Tako da jedino se cudo moze dogodit

----------


## MAMI 2

Stork  :Kiss: 
Zeni neću više u mpo.

Ovaj ciklus koma, m došla nakon 18 dana a cijeli ciklus je curkalo nekaj.

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :15.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 


*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc*
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc*


* Odbrojavalice: * 



*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc*
*xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc*
*limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2. dc*

----------


## Limeta

Pozdrav cure! Evo da se i ja javim..
Jutros sam bila kod gin i ponovila Papa test..prosli papa sam radila prije zadnjeg ciklusa i pokazao upalu medjutim nije bilo promjena koje ukazuju na Hpv iako mi je hpv test bio pozitivan..Iz tog razloga je trazila da ponovim papu nakon terapije geonistin dok se povuce upala ne bi li se tad vidjele te promjene..
Moje pitanje glasi zna li neko od vas mora li se ta promjena koja ukazuje na hpv vidjeti na papa nalazu? Moguce da virus miruje, zar ne?
Uglavnom, nakon apstinencije od sexa zbog terapije i pred nalaz pape jutros sam tacno znala da se ovulacija blizi sto mi je i doktorica potvrdila i odmah nakon pregleda sam javila da kasnim na posao i rekla mm da me ceka kuci  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Zenii  :Love: 




> Ives 
> P.s: jel prosla kontrola, nalaz?


Je kontrola je prošla i potvrdila sve naše sumnje. 'Upala posteljice i plodne vode.'  :Sad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  Nitko ne zna zašto se to dogodilo jer su mi svi nalazi bili uredni i sterilni do zadnjeg. 
Tako je valjda moralo biti.. Ja sada čekam da mi dodje moja spontana menga, dobila sam i Geonistin vag. jer mi je rodnica još malo iziritirana.. pa nakon toga u koliko ne dobijem spontano menstr. krećem sa duphastonima. 

Curke nisam sve ovdje popratila kako treba pa neću ništa još tipkati. Danas planiram sve detaljno pročitati pa vam se javim. Pusa svima

----------


## nivesa

Limeta papa najcesce pokaze hpv,ako je prisutan. 
Ali jedino 100% sigurno je bris i kolposkopija + biopsija

----------


## Ives000

> Curke moje samo da vas zagrlim sve 
> Meni danas poz lh trakica....


* Romeo*... :Very Happy: ajme pa to je Divno!!!!Nadam se da ste ti ti TM sve to dobro pokrili i da se uskoro seliš  našoj Lady, Žužy, Dominik, i ostaloj ekipici. Držim palčeve i čvrsto se molim za to! :Kiss: 





> Ives, divim se tvojoj pozitivi i snazi.


Ne znam da li se to može nazvati snagom.Učim se nositi s tim da moje cure više nema. 
Ima dana kad sam dobro. Ima dana kad mislim da nikada ovo neću preživjeti, ali živim! I tako..dan po dan i odoše dani..i evo još malo pa mj. dana kako se sve dogodilo. Steže baš u grudima.  :Sad: 





> Prvi, onaj internetski testić sa visokom osjetljivošću radila sam 12.12, dakle 8-i dan od O, nadajući se da bih možda mogla vidjeti makar sjenu.
> I da, vidjela sam "sjenu", ali samo ja. Muž nije....




Ja sam svoje crtice ( sjenu)  uočila 11dpo i bio je običan onaj testić sa ebay-a. tek 15dpo se lijepo vidjela. Ali da...bio je pozitivan. U svakom slučaju sretno i  javi nam kako je prošlo.. 




> *Ives* želim ti pune ruke kao moje, što prije! Nekad, kad gledam mog sinčića kad se smije u snu, znam da priča sa svojom braćom anđelima i miješaju mi se osjećaji... ali da nije bilo njih, ne bih ni sada grlila ovu mrvu.


Hvala ti mila. Puno mi to znači. Duboko se nadam da će nam naša malena ubrzo poslati mrvicu kojoj ćemo se radovati baš kao što smo se radovali i njoj.  :Love: 


Anka, Limeta, Romeo.. sretno curke.

----------


## Limeta

Ives  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  <3

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :16.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 


*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc*
*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc*


* Odbrojavalice: * 



*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24. dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc*
*xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc*
*limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3. dc*

----------


## MonaLi

Evo da se i ja malo javim  :Smile: 
Ovaj ciklus se čudno osjećam jer znam da nije bilo ovulacije... valjda prvi put nakon duuuugo sam nekako van svega, onako opuštenija jer znam da ništa ne mogu...Odnosi nisu isforsani, ne mjerim bazalnu više, ne tražim iscjedak... i tako to sve. Mogu reći da se malo odmaram od svega... čekam svoj odlazak u MPO.

U međuvremenu čitam vas, svaki dan i nadam se lijepim vijestima  :Smile:  Pusa svima  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Ajmo cure  :Coffee:  ... ima i kakaa ako netko želi   :Klap: 
MonaLi, pametno radiš..tako bi se trebale sve mi opustiti. Tko zna, možda ti baš ovaj bude dobitni ciklus..  :fige:

----------


## MonaLi

Teško, jako teško  :Smile:  Čak vidim da i sad kao malo krv ide a još nisam završila sa Duphastonima koje sam pila jer sam 2 tjedna krvarila. Ali nema veze, polako i sve će se riješiti. Ima još "sto" načina kako da mi se pomogne ako ne ide ovako. Tako se tješim i eto... opuštenija sam puno  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Samo bez presinga.. vidiš i sama da su sve opcije otvorene. Doći će i tvoje malo čudo čim si odredi horoskopski znak  :Klap:   :Kiss:  Samo polako, strpljen spašen.

----------


## LadyB

Malo kasnim na kakao al uvijek rado svratim pogotovo jer zadnjih par dana ne povracam vise pa sam kao raketa, po svukuda me..evo 21tj kotrljamo..

Ives draga pratim sve kaj si napisala i sad i s odmakom i saznanjima tesko je bit pametan i nesto pametno reci..Zelim ti normalan ovaj dio fizickog oporavka jer ce ti to dati jedan dodatan push da se osjecas bolje i da mozes sto "lakse" krenuti korak dalje..

Svim ljubicama u gornjem domu jedno cudo od plusica zelim, a ekipi koja je u poslu vesele i aktivne blagdane  :Wink:

----------


## Ives000

Lady za kako nikad nije kasno.  :Grin: 

Ajme već 21 tt.. bravo! Drago mi je da su te mučnine napokon pustile. A sada polako do 40tt i onda je tvoje maleno u tvojim rukama  :Kiss:  

Ma nema tu puno mudrovanja. Na neke stvari ne možemo utjecati niti ih spriječiti..probali smo sve a nije išlo...o tome bolje na drugoj temi da ne uznemiravam cure. Moram skupit snage i krenuti dalje. 
Doći će i moja dugica. kad za to dodje vrijeme. Šaljem pusu i mazi bušu.

----------


## Limeta

Jutrooo
Zenii hoce li biti uskoro test????

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :17.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 


*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc*

* Odbrojavalice: * 


*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc*
*xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc*
*limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4. dc*
*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*

----------


## Zenii

Danas lista malo kasni, gužva na poslu..

Limeta, nažalost nema potrebe za testićem, opet sam u odbrojavalicama :Smile: 

Nisam tužna, zapravo sam baš zadovoljna jer su mi ciklusi u zadnje vrijeme ko urica, ovulaciju hvatam uredno svaki mjesec lh trakicama...eh još kad bi se spermiogram popravio...

Velike nade polažem u idući ivf postupak, koji planiram početkom godine..jedino me malo živcira kaj stalno moram odgađati zbog briseva, stalno neke beštije..

----------


## Zenii

LadyB, već 21 tt, vrijeme tako leti, sretno za dalje  :Smile: 

MonaLi, bitno je da je problem uočen i da rješenja ima.. :fige:  da te već idući ciklus iznenadi ovulacija, a kasnije i plusić

Ives :Love: 

Mami, jutro!  :Laughing:

----------


## LadyB

Ljubim vas curke redom i jedva cekam da nas netko razveseli od vas na podforumu s plusicem  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Zenii thanks  :Smile:  

Ja se malo raspitujem  o MPO, bris za šta sve trebam raditi jel netko zna?
I još jedno pitanjce  :Smile:  Dobit ću uputnicu za MPO, a ako se ja javim kod Škvorc-a u polikliniku (preko HZZO) da li mi on preko uputnice može dati samo npr.klomifen i pratiti na uzv? Ili?
Nisam baš pohvatala sve konce. A nebi pisala na tom podforumu još, nekako sam si tu još  :Grin:

----------


## Zenii

MonaLi, odes kod svog ginekologa da ti napravi cervikalne briseve. Rade se brisevi na ureaplasmu i mycoplasmu, chlamydiju i ostale beštije npr. ak imaš e.coli, enterococcus i sl. Sve to obaviš odjednom, dr uzme više uzoraka.
Škvorc ima sa HZZO potpisano do kraja ove godine. Meni su rekli da se javim u siječnju kada bi trebali znati hoće li im biti produženo, a to očekuju.
Prvo sam se javila na kozultacije, koje sam + uzv platila. Kad krenem u postupak, moram donijeti uputnicu D1 i tada svi pregledi i lijekovi idu preko Hzzo, tako sam bar ja shvatila.
Pogledaj na njihovoj stranici imaš popis kohe sve pretrage moraš napraviti.

----------


## kristinica

Monali, samo ivf postupak i ljekovi vezani za njega se ne plaćaju, sve ostalo se plaća. Ja čekam mengu pa da idem hormone vaditi i markere i sl.
Sve nalaze moram ponoviti .. Ali bolje se osjećam jer konačno poduzimam nešto. Sretno nam svima  :Preskace uze:

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :18.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 


*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc*

* Odbrojavalice: * 


*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc*
*xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc*
*limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5. dc*
*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## Zenii

Kristinica držim  :fige:  da svi nalazi budu dobri i da ih što prije prikupiš...
Ja sam tak lijena s tim nalazima, uvijek mi nešto nedostaje, pa kad prikupim sve, onda neki postanu prestari, pa opet ponovno vadim i tak...zapravo mislim da podsvjesno odgađam taj postupak u nadi da će se dogoditi čudo..

sretno curke u kojim god da ste fazama!!

----------


## MonaLi

Aha onda se neću javiti Škvorcu, jer ja još nisam probala sa Klomifenom solo, mislim da ne bi odmah trebala na IVF, vjerojatno će mi dati uputnicu za VV ili Petrovu... ? Tamo mi sve pokriva uputnica ili? A tamo se dugo čeka na konzultacije i sve to?

Ja više ništa ne razumijem...aaaaaaaa  :Rolling Eyes:  
Hvala curke  :Kiss:

----------


## Zenii

MonaLi, pretpostavljam da misliš na ciljane odnose uz klomifen..vjerujem da će se javiti netko od cura tko je to prošao.
Nisam sigurna da bi zbog toga trebala ići na VV ili bilo koju državnu bolnicu koja radi humanu reprodukciju..
Koliko mi je poznato iz nekih starih postova, cure su išle kod svojih soc. ginekologa ili privatnika...a sad nek me isprave, ako griješim..

----------


## bubekica

MonaLi,
jesi radila prohodnost jajovoda, a tm spermiogram?
Klomifenske ciljane cikluse ne bi trebali provoditi socijalci, pogotovo bez tih pretraga.

----------


## MonaLi

Nisam nikakve pretrage još radila, ja sam isto mislila da ću kod svoje socijalne imati ciljane odnose ali ona mi je rekla da će mi dati uputnicu za MPO, ali da to ne mora odmah značiti IVF, nego da ću vjerojatno početi sa Klomifenom, eto tim riječima mi je rekla. I sad ja opće ne znam di da idem :/ A prohodnost jajovoda se obavezno radi prije ciljanih uz Klomifen? Ajme toga me strah...

----------


## bubekica

Po meni nema smisla izazivati ovulaciju ako su jajovodi neprohodni ili ako je spermiogram jako los. Zato se obicno prvo radi spermiogram (jer ako je on los, uzalud i provjera prohodnosti jajovoda). 
Sve te korake trebao bi odraditi mpo lijecnik. Mi kad smo krenuli u mpo bila je ideja klomifen i ciljani, ali doslo je do promjene plana kad smo napravili sgram.

----------


## MonaLi

Aha e vidiš taj info mi puno znači...   :Smile: 
znači mogu doći tamo i nakon svega ona prvo može dati samo ciljanu+klomifen? Ako su nalazi ok naravno.
A mogu li ja odraditi unaprijed sve te pretrage u privatnoj poliklinici i sa njihovim nalazima u bolnicu? Ili baš moram sve redom kod njih u bolnici? (ne bi htjela izgubiti puno vremena ak me kužite,hormoni,bris,papa,sgram,prohodnost čovječe nebum do ljeta niš ciljala) hehe

----------


## kristinica

Hej curke! Evo meni danas 1dc. Još ovaj mjesec sam s vama a onda se skidam s liste. U ponedjeljak idem krv vaditi, i polako rješavati ostalo.  Monali, kad već imaš uputnicu, odi u najbližu državnu bolnicu i radi nalaze pa vidi što ce doktor reći. Mislim da su 2 mjeseca, tj.ciklusa dovoljna da skupis sve. Ako te bude gurao u postupke, a tebi je to rano, htjela bi prvo ciljane odnose, onda s tim nalazima(dok su svježi) odes kod privatnika. Tako bih ja napravila. Ali ja sam to već prošla, bez klomifena, i sad se spremam na mpo. Ali su mi nalazi zastarili pa moram sve ponoviti.. ima ovdje cura koje su prošle ciljane s klomifenom pa ce ti znati više reći.
Sretno!

----------


## MonaLi

> Hej curke! Evo meni danas 1dc. Još ovaj mjesec sam s vama a onda se skidam s liste. U ponedjeljak idem krv vaditi, i polako rješavati ostalo.  Monali, kad već imaš uputnicu, odi u najbližu državnu bolnicu i radi nalaze pa vidi što ce doktor reći. Mislim da su 2 mjeseca, tj.ciklusa dovoljna da skupis sve. Ako te bude gurao u postupke, a tebi je to rano, htjela bi prvo ciljane odnose, onda s tim nalazima(dok su svježi) odes kod privatnika. Tako bih ja napravila. Ali ja sam to već prošla, bez klomifena, i sad se spremam na mpo. Ali su mi nalazi zastarili pa moram sve ponoviti.. ima ovdje cura koje su prošle ciljane s klomifenom pa ce ti znati više reći.
> Sretno!


Pa mislim da će tako i biti, ako mi je hsg dobar ne vidim zašto ne bi probali samo sa ciljanim+klomifen? A kako to da si ti bez klomifena? Da li ovuliras? 
Ali da, prvo sve nalaze, najvise me strah hsg-a, citala sam da zna jako boliti :O Puno hvala, i tebi sretno sa mpo, možda bude od prve  :Wink:

----------


## kristinica

Moj ginekolog je potvrdio par ciklusa zaredom da imam redovnu ovulaciju i nije mi htio dati klomifen.  Moj mpo doktor je rekao da me neće slati na hsg nego odmah na ivf, i to prirodni. Valjda zbog mojih godina. Na proljeće ću 39..  Prepustiti ću se njemu pa šta bude. Barem se neću upitati za nekoliko godina jesam li učinila sve što sam mogla. Oprostite drage moje što sam skrenila s teme. Ima dosta tema o tome na forumima. 
Želim nam svima sreću. Možda bude koji božićni plusić  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Kristinica i ja tebi želim sreću, kao i svim drugim curkama  :Smile: 

*A ja prijavljujem 1.DC*  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Mona  :Love:

----------


## Zenii

Cure, danas i sutra nisam uz komp pa ce lista malo kasniti...

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :21.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 


*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc*

* Odbrojavalice: * 



*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc*
*xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc*
*limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8. dc*
*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc*

----------


## kristinica

Pa gdje ste svi? Garant se kuce spremaju, božićne nabavke obavljaju.. Gornji dome, ima li kakvih testova?

----------


## nivesa

Ja radim od 0-24 i nemam snage vise....

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :22.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 


*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc*

* Odbrojavalice: * 



*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc*
*xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc*
*limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9. dc*
*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc*

----------


## MonaLi

Evo curke, pozdrav od mene... 
nadam se da će ovaj mjesec menga završiti u neko normalno vrijeme pa ću malo pijuckati vrkutu... čisto jer nisam navikla ništa ne uzimati  :Smile: 

Hoće netko pišnuti? Ima li kakvih simptoma cure? Ajmoooooo  :Klap:

----------


## Šiškica

Došla u novu fazu ne praćenja!! prvi put da sam zaboravila prijavit da je M naravno stigla.

pišite sutra *4dc*

----------


## Ives000

Hello drage moje. Evo zadnje pripreme gotove.. kuća se skoro zlati.. kolaći skoro gotovi, još mi ostali samo oni kremasti i Božić može poćeti.
*Šiškice* , kako si nam ti? Nema te dugo
*Xavii* i ti nas nešto slabo obilaziš? 
Nadam se da ste dobro curke..

Eto ja sam bila jućer na pregledu. Doktor je uoćio jedan veći folikul i kaže da ne pijem sada duphastone jer će vjerojatno doći do ovulacije a samim time i do menstruacije ovaj ciklus..plodne sluzi imam na izvoz.  :Shock:   Jutros šok kad sam vidjela. Šteta što sve to ne smijem iskoristiti.. pauza jedno 4-6 mj. po preporuci dr. A ako ovako ostane, možda ne budem ni morala piti klomifene. Još je rano za veselje ali eto. Nadam se najboljem. 
Samo da ostane tako.  :fige: 

Puse svima  :Kiss:

----------


## kristinica

Ives, to su dobre vijesti  :Klap:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ives odlično. 
Ja se danas samo vrtim u krug, sve nešto radim a niš se ne vidi. Suhe kolače ispekla ostalo budem sutra.

----------


## Tajci66

Pozdrav cure. Ja nemam nista za prijaviti, niti smiptome niti M. Cini mi se da ce i ovaj mj stic M. Testove niti ne radim jer me dosadasnje iskustvo naucilo da ih ne radim dok ne kasni barem tjedan dana.
Ives bas lijepe vijesti, daj Boze da ti klomifen nece ni trebati.
Ostalim curama zelim svu srecu

----------


## LadyB

Ives to su zaista dobre vijesti  :Smile:  
Curk ja se zaista nadam nekom bizicnom pluseku tu na listi  :Kiss: 
Evo i kod mene akcija pecenja keksa i kolaca, iako svako toliko uzmem pauzu za odmor  :Wink:  danas smo ispratili 5mj i usli u 6mj  :Smile:

----------


## Limeta

Jutro cure!!
Ives divne vijesti zaista!!  :Smile:  
MonaLi slazem se s tobom, nadajmo se nekom *** blagdanskom pluseku ***

----------


## Limeta

Ispravka
LadyB slazem se s tobom, nadajmo se nekom *** blagdanskom pluseku ***
malkice sam pobrkala imena  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

> Ispravka
> LadyB slazem se s tobom, nadajmo se nekom *** blagdanskom pluseku ***
> malkice sam pobrkala imena


hahaha nema veze, sigurno se i sa mnom slažeš  :Wink:

----------


## Ives000

:Grin:  MonaLi i ja sam sigurna da se i s tobom slaže  :Laughing: 

Curke evo jedna popodnevna onako... s nogu kavicaaaaaa  :Smile:  
I da vam se odmah pohvalim. Jućer je zabilježena ovulacija s trakicama.. e sad samo da tako i nastavi. 

Tajci kakve su tvoje prognoze od dr.??? 

LadyB   :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ives hvala na kavici!
Ovdje zatišje, svi su u pripremama.

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :23.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 


*anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc*

* Odbrojavalice: * 




*xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc*
*limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10. dc*
*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc*
*šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*

----------


## Zenii

Curke, evo liste napokon..

Ives bravo za ovulaciju, nek se samo tako nastavi..

----------


## Tajci66

Prognoze od doktora nisam dobila nikakve. Na moje pitanje dali ona po nalazima nasim misli da bi moglo doc do prirodne trudnoce i da mi jos ne bi u postupak, ona mi je na to rekla:" To je vasa odluka dal bi odma u postupak ili ne." O prognozama ni p  :Sad:  muz pije vitamine, a ja cu sad od novog ciklusa krenut sa vrkutom. Mislimo da nekog poboljsanja ima jer su izgled i konzistencija ejakulata puno drugacija i ajmo rec "jaca" nego prije. Sad dal to ista znaci ili ne, ne znam. Pokusavat cemo jos do daljnjeg prirodno uz vitamine i cajeve pa cemo vidjet. I pouzadamo se u molitvu i dragog Boga.
Super za uhvacenu ovulaciju, nek tako bude i kad krenete u nove pobjede i da ti ne treba klomifen  :Smile: 
Ljubicice moje ima sta kod vas?

----------


## MAMI 2

Helloooo!
Gdje ste?
Ja se najela i sad bi najrađe legla spavat.

----------


## Ives000

Hvala ti Tajci, nadam se da ćeš uskoro i ti dobiti svoj plusić.  :Kiss:  
Doktori znaju biti dosta škrti na informacijama, nekad iz nekog straha jer je slućaj van njihove domene. Ali nemoj stajati..idi dalje dok ne dodješ do odgovora. 


Mami, i samoj mi je tako.. najeli se..još moramo bor okititi  ja moram pripremiti puricu za sutra i gotovi smo. 

Cukre, želim vama i vašoj obitelji  sretan i blagoslovljen Božić  :grouphug:

----------


## MAMI 2

Drage moje Stetan i blagoslovljen Božić vama i vašim obiteljima.

----------


## Limeta

Sretan i blagoslovljen Bozic i od mene!!

----------


## Zenii

Sretan i blagoslovljen Bozic!
P.S. lista ide malo kasnije cim stignem

Puse svima

----------


## dominikslatki

Cure sve najbolje vam zelim i neka vas roda sto prije posjeti!

----------


## žužy

Sretan vam i Blagoslovljen Božić drage moje!

----------


## Tajci66

Sretan i blagoslovljen Bozic vama i vasim obiteljima i da nam Bog podari puno djecice  :Smile: 
Hvala Ives  :Kiss: 
Meni pisite 2 DC dns  :Sad:

----------


## Anka91

Cure sretan vam Bozic puno zdravlja,srece i da do sljedeceg bude jos puno odbrojavanja.
Prijavljujem 1 dc to je jutros stiglo kao poklon

----------


## kristinica

Sretan Božić drage moje i da nam se svima ostvari najveća želja  :Smile:

----------


## zola

Cure, vama i vašim najmilijima želim sretan Božić  :grouphug:

----------


## Romeo85

Curice sretan vam Bozic od srca, nek sve skupa iduci Bozic docekamo sa smotuljcima ili velikim trbuscicima  :Smile:   :Smile:  pusa

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :27.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 


*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc*
*xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc*

* Odbrojavalice: * 


*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14. dc*
*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc*
*šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc*
[B]*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :28.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 


*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc*
*xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc*

* Odbrojavalice: * 


*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15. dc*
*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc*
*šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## Zenii

Cure, lista je ponovno u pogonu!

ajmo plusići na sunce, vidim da ima dosta materijala za piškenje u ljubičicama  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Cure sretan vam Bozic!
Nisam ni skuzila da sam ljubicasta  :Smile:

----------


## Limeta

Jutroo
Kod mene je jos rano za testice, pricekacu dan, dva mozda i tri  :Smile:

----------


## xavii

Bok curke, sretni vam bladani  :Smile:  nije me bilo odavno, guzva neka.. moja M me nece iznevjeriti ni ovaj put, trebala bih dobiti danas sutra, probadanje je tu tako da vise srece drugim ljubicicama  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Sretan Božić sa malim zakašnjenjem...  :Very Happy:  isto ludnica ovih dana  :Smile:

----------


## xavii

Danas 1 dc..

----------


## nivesa

Xavii ah...i ja mislim da cu uskoro dobit. Zlo mi je vec dva dana. Nis mi ne pase od hrane. Tak da nekak mislim da stize brzo

----------


## Romeo85

Zenii, sutra 2dc.

----------


## Limeta

Xavii romeo85

----------


## Limeta

Nestade poruka  :Sad: 
Xavii romeo85  :Kiss:   :Kiss: 
Nivesa i ja imam osjecaj da cu uskoro dobiti.. nis od novogodisnje magije :/

----------


## MonaLi

> Xavii ah...i ja mislim da cu uskoro dobit. Zlo mi je vec dva dana. Nis mi ne pase od hrane. Tak da nekak mislim da stize brzo


Nivesa, jesu ti to inace simptomi menstruacije?

----------


## Romeo85

Novi ciklus, nova prilika :grouphug:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Kavica, ima li koga?

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :29.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 


*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc*

* Odbrojavalice: * 


*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc*
*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc*
*šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*

----------


## nivesa

MonaLi ne znam. Moji ciklusi su tolko nikakvi i neredoviti da je to cudo. Nekad pucam od pms a a najcesce ni ne znam da cu dobit. Nit traga nit glasa.

----------


## nivesa

Najvise od svega me muci zeludac. A nisam se prezderavala ovih dana jer to nikad ne radi.. cak i kolace ne jedem bas. 
Al jucer mi ni kava nije pasala

----------


## karanfilčić

*nivesa* sumnjivi meni ti tvoji simptomi, meni je jedan od prvih simptoma trudnoće bio gadljivost na kavu bez koje se inače ujutro ne mogu razbuditi, iskreno se nadam da će uskoro tvoje odbrojavanje. 
Mene bile popustile mučnine, uživala u hrani sad me opet uhvatilo, je li se to ikome događalo? Inače danas sam tek 12+1 i stvarno su me bile rano pustile na skoro 15-ak dana, sad mi opet loše. Inače nisam vam se javljala neko vrijeme jer sam bila prehlađena imala sam nekih tjedan dana i temperaturu, oko 37 sa 5, srećom nije bila visoka. A poslije toga blagdani tako da uopće nisam posjećivala forum,ali niaam vas zaboravila :grouphug:

----------


## MonaLi

> Najvise od svega me muci zeludac. A nisam se prezderavala ovih dana jer to nikad ne radi.. cak i kolace ne jedem bas. 
> Al jucer mi ni kava nije pasala


Da, nekako mi to nisu tipicni simptomi menstruacije,držim fige da je ono što mislim da je  :Grin: 
A ako i dođe menstruacija, idemo dalje  :utezi:

----------


## nivesa

Karanfilcic ja sam u prvoj t od prvog do zadnjeg dana povracala. Non stop. Od jutra do mraka. A nekad i po noci. Ak te muce jako odes na infuziju i bez brige si  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

I da...iz vasih usta u Bozje usi al nekak ne vjerujem.

----------


## dominikslatki

Joj nivesa! Zelim ti tako jako da to bude sto prije.. A i tebi xavi...

Romeo sta nisi ti krenula na neke pretrage ili sam nesto pobrkala?

----------


## kristinica

Pozdrav curke! Ja jučer imala smeđi iscjedak a danas je i krvi malo bilo. Ništa me ne boli, mislim da je rano za implementaciju. Jučer sam bila kod ginekologa, radio mi briseve, da me nije on malo ozlijedio? Zadnja menga je bila slaba i kratka. Mislim da moram opet u šoping testova  :Smile:  , za svaki slucaj..

----------


## MAMI 2

Kristinice danas ti je 12 dc prije ovulacija nego implatacija.

----------


## kristinica

Ma znam da ne moze biti, a ovulacija je bila 8, 9 dc. Ali eto, mozak i srce se nada božićnom čudu..

----------


## Romeo85

Dominik obavila ja sve pretrage, sve bilo ok osim papa teste, nekakva upala izazvana nicim odredjenim, brisevi u redu...tjedan dana sam stavljala kremu i sad cekam tri do cetiri mjeseca za ponavljanje nalaza, a to je vec iduci mj, tako da jedva cekam.... U 11 mj smo trebali krenuti u postupak, ali morali smo odgoditi zbog upale, ako sve bude ok, napadamo u 2. ili 3.mj.  :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

> Mene bile popustile mučnine, uživala u hrani sad me opet uhvatilo, je li se to ikome događalo? Inače danas sam tek 12+1 i stvarno su me bile rano pustile na skoro 15-ak dana, sad mi opet loše. Inače nisam vam se javljala neko vrijeme jer sam bila prehlađena imala sam nekih tjedan dana i temperaturu, oko 37 sa 5, srećom nije bila visoka. A poslije toga blagdani tako da uopće nisam posjećivala forum,ali niaam vas zaboravila


Ja sam 23.tj i jos povracam tako da..svega ima..
Al evo bar mi vise nije mucnina dan i noc stalno..

----------


## LadyB

Nivesa draga ja se bas nekako nadam za tebe ovaj ciklus  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Hvala curke al nemam neku nadu

----------


## Limeta

Jutro cure! Kavica je gotova! 
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:  svim trudnicama i trudilicama!
Nivesa, od srca ti zelim da su to trudnicki simptomi  :Smile: 
Ja nemam nikakvih simptoma jos uvijek..jutros 13dpo radila test veliki -  :Sad: 
Ali dok M ne pokuca na vrata, ja se jos uvijek nadam...

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :30.12.2015
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 


*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc*

* Odbrojavalice: * 


*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc*
*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc*
*šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## Zenii

> Pozdrav curke! Ja jučer imala smeđi iscjedak a danas je i krvi malo bilo. Ništa me ne boli, mislim da je rano za implementaciju. Jučer sam bila kod ginekologa, radio mi briseve, da me nije on malo ozlijedio? Zadnja menga je bila slaba i kratka. Mislim da moram opet u šoping testova  , za svaki slucaj..


Kristinica, ja sam malo krvarila kad sam zadnji put radila briseve, tako da moguće je i od toga...ipak se ti osiguraj sa novim paketom testica za svaki slučaj :Wink:

----------


## Zenii

Limeta, žao mi je zbog testića, ali kao što i sama kažeš nije gotovo dok ne dođe M..

Nivesa  :fige:

----------


## nivesa

Limeta trudna si dok se ne dokaze suprotno

----------


## nivesa

Ja se jos uvijek ne osjecam ba najbolje....valjda me viroza lovi ili nesto ne znam.
Nis mi se ne jede a stalno sam zedna.

----------


## kristinica

Zenii, sigurno je od toga. Danas me i zabolilo jako, ali je popustilo.. valjda mi nije nesta ozbiljnije napravio, baš sam ljuta. Test je kupljen, he he. Uvjek treba :Smile:

----------


## Limeta

Jutro cure! Zelim vam sve najbolje u novoj godinu, prije svega zdravlja i da sve docekate velike plusice i bebice u narucju! ~~~~~~
Ja trebam dobiti danas/sutra grcevi su vec poceli tako da..i ja se nadam u novoj godini novim pobjedama  :Kiss:   :Kiss: 
Ljubim vam puno i pozdravljam!!

----------


## nivesa

Cure sretna vam nova! Zelim vam da iducu docekate sa bebicama u narucju!  :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

Drage moje od srca sve najbolje.

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivesa kakvo je stanje?

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :01.01.2016
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 


*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc*

* Odbrojavalice: * 


*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc*
*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc*
*šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*

----------


## Zenii

Drage moje, sve najbolje u novoj 2016. godini! Želim nam puno pozitivnih testića, školskih trudnoća i mirišljavih smotuljaka!!! :grouphug:  :mama:

----------


## Ives000

Curke, sve najbolje u novoj godini..i želim nam da uskoro budemo sve na trudničkim temama.. i da nam se događaju samo lijepe stvari.  :grouphug:   :mama:   :kokice:   :pivo:

----------


## kristinica

Sretna nova 2016 !!  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

> Nivesa kakvo je stanje?


Mami nemam pojma kaj bi ti rekla

----------


## nivesa

Ne osjecam nis. Ni m ni nis drugo.
Samo glavobolja vec dva dana.
Daanas sam se probudila sa glavoboljom

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Kavica je kuhana. Jedva sam ustala.

----------


## zola

Cure, sve najbolje vam želim u novoj godini!

Mami, hvala na kavi, i ja sam danas jedva ustala  :Coffee:

----------


## nivesa

Di ste nestale sve?

----------


## MAMI 2

Radila, i onda poslije posla u city kupiti poklon za roćkas, a tamo kao da se nešto djeli badava.

----------


## nivesa

Fuj snijeg

----------


## Tajci66

Bokic cure. Sve najbolje u novoj i da nam se svima ostvari najveca zelja  :Smile: 
Nivesa kak si ti? Oce past koji testic uskoro? Daj Boze da budu dvije crtice ili +  :Smile: 
Jel se veselite snijegu? Ja sam bas happy jer ne moram nikud ic, a da moram na posao poludila bi  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Bok cure, sve naj naj u novoj godini  :Smile: 
Jel netko pišnuo možda??  :Smile:  nivesa?

----------


## nivesa

Hej cure! Nisam jos. Cekam jos par dana. Ipak sam ja sa ciklusima do 50 dc pa nema nekakvog smisma.

----------


## Limeta

Pozdrav curke! Veju pahulje  :Wink:  
Zenii pliz danas 2dc..

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, kavica!

----------


## Limeta

Jutrooo! Gdje ste cure?
Razmisljam da izvadim hormone..moja gin mi je prije pola godine napisala na nalazu da radim fsh, lh, E2, prolaktin i testosteron, ali je rekla da to radim po zelji. A ja kako sam mislila da ce trudnoca vec doci to sam zanemarila..sad kad sam odlucila i to uraditi i mm spermiogram zanima me je li sutra kasno da vadim nalaz (4dc) jer sam na internetu procitala da se to uglavnom radi 3dc??

----------


## xavii

Limeta mozes sutra, vade se 3.-5. dc.

----------


## MAMI 2

Limeta možeš sutra.
Nivesa gdje si nestala?
Šta nam je s listom?

----------


## Zenii

Cure, do sutra sam bez pristupa racunalu pa ak netko moze nek uleti sa listom.
Od sutra sam ponovno u pogonu.

----------


## nivesa

Mami eto me. Jos nista kod mene.
Ja bi rado listu napravila al ne radi nam net doma pa ne mogu do lapa dok majstor ne dode (rok je 48h)

----------


## nivesa

Kaj sam sama u ljubicicama? Vise ne mogu polovit kak nema liste.

----------


## MonaLi

ja sam isto sa mobitela pa nemrem staviti listu... Budemo se snašle nekako  :Smile:  daleko sam od bitnih dana  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Ima li budnih?

----------


## MAMI 2

Ima

----------


## nivesa

Ewwwww

----------


## nivesa

Ajme poludio mob

----------


## nivesa

Pa di mi je pol posta nestalo??

----------


## nivesa

Mami pitanjce...
Napuhnuta sam par dana. Svaki put kad se najedem mi je jako tesko u zeludcu...ne znam dal da spojim to sa PMS om ili nekaj ne stima

----------


## MAMI 2

Draga ne znam kako ti je inače u pms-u ali meni ovo zvuči obećavajuće.

----------


## LadyB

ja tu poskrivecki špijuniram hoće li nivesa pisnut  :Smile:  a da ju ne nagovaram  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Hahahaha trudim se ne nadat

----------


## nivesa

Danas je 35 dc. Po aplikaciji moj kalendar bi trebala kao dobit 41 dc al kod mene to nema ni reda ni rasporeda.
A nije da imam nekakav pms inace.
Nekad me trazi slatko samo ili eventualno osjetim cice. Drugo nis. Ili ne obracam paznju pa ne znam

----------


## MonaLi

nivesa - znaci cekamo do 41.dc?  :Smile: 
Ja isto dođem tu samo da vidim jesi pisnula :D

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, kavica!

----------


## nivesa

Cekamo. Ko zna kaj cekamo he he
Ako budem nestrpljiva i prije cu ja piskit nije rano, bar se nadam.

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :05.01.2016
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 

*
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc*


* Odbrojavalice: * 


*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc*
*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc*
*šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc*
*Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## Zenii

Evo liste :Smile: 

Nivesa, jesi možda uhvatila ovulaciju ovaj mjesec?

----------


## karanfilčić

*nivesa*  ne znam kako ti je inače u pms-u, ali ja sam u ovoj trudnoći imala problem sa zakopčavanjem hlača i prije nego mi je kasnila menga, bila sam baš užasno napuhnuta. Nadam se da ni tebi ovo nisu simptomi pms-a :fige:

----------


## nivesa

Zenii nisam nis lovila.
Idem na onu ak se primi primi.
Samo redovno "radimo"

----------


## nivesa

Sad sam iz ljekarne dosla. Popiskila -

----------


## Zenii

> Sad sam iz ljekarne dosla. Popiskila -


Obzirom da ti ciklusi dosta setaju, mozda je prerano za test, zao mi je zbog minusa.

----------


## nivesa

Ma nisam se uzrujala da ti budem iskrena.
Vise bi me + sokirao nego ovo

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivesa baš mi je žao.

----------


## nivesa

Mami tnx al nisam nis drugo ni ocekivala.
Nakon tolkih minusa i svega ostalog ne znam kaj se mora dogodit da me zdrma.

----------


## kristinica

Nivesa, žao mi je  :Sad: 
Ali ne daj se, glavu gore i u novi ciklus. Ali menga ti nije još došla,  tako da nikad se ne zna...

----------


## nivesa

Da. Dok ne dode nema predaje  :Smile:

----------


## zola

> Sad sam iz ljekarne dosla. Popiskila -


Nivesa  :Love: 

*Zenii* meni danas *3dc*. Uranila je par dana ovaj mjesec M, a ja sam se pogubila u brojanju pa ju nisam očekivala do petka, totalno me iznenadila...

----------


## Ives000

Samo da nabacim bokić..  :mama:  
Kako ste mi??? 
*Nivesa*, jesi razmišljala da odeš na koju folikulometriju pa da znaš otprilike kakva to je situejšen sa jajnicima sada?? 

*Kristinice*, kako si ti? Jesi li već krenula u ivf.vode? 
Xavii,Romeo, Tanita,  curke di ste se izgubile?  :Love:  
*mami* kakvo je stanje kod tebe? 
*MonaLi* Nadam se da si vrijedna ovaj ciklus i da si sve lijepo pokrila ^^ 

*zola* idući ciklus nova nada ^^ :love
*zenii, mami*  Sretno u "ljubičicama" ili"potočnicama"
 :Grin:

----------


## nivesa

Ives nemam kad ic na folikumetrije.
Jajnici su uvijek isto PCOS i tu i tam koja O.

----------


## MAMI 2

Spoting krenuo.

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :057.01.2016
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 

*
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc*


* Odbrojavalice: * 



*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc*
*šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc*
*Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## karanfilčić

*nivesa*  baš mi je žao  :Love:  nadam se da ćeš uskoro dočekati plus

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Vec sam ostavila jednu porukicu, cini se na krivoj temi tj. podforumu.
Dakle, ja i moj dragi...2006e se upoznali i zaljubili. Tamo negdje od 2009e zivjeli skupa kod njega i njegovih. On voli djecu, ko god ga vidi s malim djetetom kaze kak ce biti dobar tata. Ja sam u to apsolutno sigurna jer ima onaj polu blesavi polu ocinski osmijeh kad se igra sa susjedom/sestricnom...
Preselili se napokon krajem 12og u svoj stan, a na badnjak sam dobila prsten!! Ikao smo pricali o braku i o djeci sto puta ali ja sam bila sva u emocijama. Davno smo rekli (jedno drugome) da zelimo bebu, ali jednom kad odselimo i budemo svoji na svome. I sad je to to. Ja nisam ni znala koliko to zelim. 22.1. mi je O i to ce biti prvi ciklus da cemo pokusati. Znam da nije realno da iz prve uspije tako da ako ne bude sve oke. Samo nitko ne zna da cemo pocet pokusavati a ja umirem da nekome ispricam sve to!!  Cak sam si kupila folnu ali tek prije tjedan dana. Obrazujem se, citam, ucim. Tako da ako vidim plusic nebude panike, samo radost. I trenutno uopce nemam neki strah ili blokadu zbog tipa hormona, mucnina, poroda, trudova, i svih tih stvari...znam da zvuci glupi ali malo se veselim danu kad cevme uhvatiti mucnine hahaOprostite na duljini...sve mi bed malo kolko sam napisala.

----------


## xavii

Mami zar nemaju nikakvu ideju za spotting, jel opcija probati sa progesteronom?

----------


## nivesa

Mislim da me sora PMS...
Pocele su i cice bit osjetljive

----------


## Malaroza

cure moje, nakon pune 3 godine, 5 bezuspjesnih aiha ja sam napokon jutros ugledala plus, koji se pojavio prije kontrolne crte...e sad imam drugu brigu boli me vec danima kao da ce svaki tren stic, pogotovo po noci...a i bol u grudima se smirila...sad bi trebala bit 5 tj po mom izracunu...dali su ti bolovi normalni?

----------


## nivesa

Mislim da vecina ima te grceve u pocetku. 
Jesi bila kod ginica?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Napisala sam jako opsiran post da bi se predstavila ali posto sam nova ko zna kaj sam s njim napravila. 
Dakle ovako: Nova ovdje. Ja i decko napokon preselili u svoj i samo svoj stan (nakon 9 godina veze i 6godina pod istim krovom), on zaprosio i sad bi bebu!!! Pocela pit folnu, ovulacija 22.1. I to ce biti prvi pokusaj. Do sad sve te godine smo se cuvali principom prekinutog odnosa. Cak sam se zbog tog malo zabrinula ono kao kak to da se nije desilo, ali sam skuzila da ne moram brinuti. Ugl. spremni smo oboje i...znam da zvuci cudno ali nekak se veselim da budem sva nikakva i da mi bude zlo i da me peru hormoni i da testiram svoje granice. Ne bojim se niceg i nemam nikakve nervoze, samo da je s nama sve oke. Al ja vjerujem da je i nadam se do proljeca biti trudna!

----------


## Malaroza

Nisam, zvala sam je i rekla mi je da je to normalno...da odmaram i dodem u ponedjeljak na pregled. Sad na svaki grc mi srce stane.

----------


## nivesa

Jel dobivas kakvu terapiju? Utrice duphaston?

----------


## Malaroza

Nista mi nije prepisala a ne znam jel mi pametno uzimat na svoju ruku  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Cudi me da nisi utrice dobila...
To je cuvar trudnoce isto ko i duphaston. A da zoves i pitas?

----------


## Malaroza

jesam zvala i pitala, al mi je rekla da ne treba do pregleda nista...i bas sam napomenila da sam nakon postupaka uzimala...a sad sam ostala trudna cekajuci postupak za ivf na kraj ovog mjeseca. valjda do pon nece bit nista, nadam se

----------


## nivesa

Ja bi uzela na svoju ruku

----------


## Malaroza

Nivesa hvala ti na savjetu  :Heart:

----------


## nivesa

Ne moze skodit

----------


## Zenii

Malaroza, čestitam i sretno do kraja..

Jagodicabobica,dobrodošla i ako želiš s nama odbrojavati do plusića samo reci koji si dan ciklusa i stavi te sutra na listu

----------


## nivesa

Ajde zene moje savjeti.
Vrti mi se svako malo. Zeludac me i dalje muci...cice postale osjetljive.
Da kupujem test ili da cekam ipak jos koji dan mozda je PMS.

----------


## MAMI 2

Pišite mi sutra 2 dc. 
Malaroza da imam doma ja bi uzela utriće, škodit ne može. E da čestitam, divna vijest. 
Nivesa nemam pojma kaj da kažem.

----------


## xavii

Nivesa, ja bi poznajuci sebe, vec isla vaditi betu haha

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodicabobica- dobrodošla, nadam se da ćeš brzo ostati trudna  :Smile: 

Ives- pokrivala sam dane ali mislim da ovulacije nije pokrila svoje. Naručena sam kod svoje gin krajem mjeseca, ne znam hoće li mi raditi bris ako je zamolim ili ona o tome odlučuje?

Nivesa- ja bi opet pisnula... Pa makar i minus, bar te na tren smiri. Ovako ti je samo kaos u glavi  :Kiss:  i sretnoooo!

Malaroza- čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Limeta

Jutro i dobrodoslica novim curama!!! Jagodicabobica sretno sa odbrojavanjem!
Malaroza cestitke i zelim ti da sve bude u redu!

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :08.01.2016
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 

*
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc*


* Odbrojavalice: * 



*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc*
*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc*
*šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc*
*Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*

----------


## nivesa

Jutro curke. Strpit cu se jos danas. Ako ne dobijem onda cu ponovit test.
Nema druge. Zivci su u pitanju  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

MonaLi kad si zadnje briseve radila?

----------


## Ives000

* jagodicabobica* držim  :fige:  da ubrzo ugledaš svoj " * " + "*  "
*malaroza* prvo čestitam ti na pluseku.. znam da ti je sad 100 pitanja i strahova u glavi.. prvo se probaj opustiti.. cure ti dobro savjetuju. Ne može ti škoditi ako uzmeš utriće ili duphastone..mogu ti samo pomoći. Ja kad sam vidjela svoj pozitivan test, čim sam javila svom doktoru, odmah mi rekao da krenem sa duphastonima 2x3  što je sigurno sigurno je.  :Smile:  
*Dobro nam došle curke*  :pivo:  

Nivesa.. vibram ti na najjače ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za *II*

*MonaLi* narano da može, i mora. Tvoje pravo je znati što se s tobom događa. Ako ti ne bude htjela napraviti briseve na tvoj zahjev , pronađi ginekologa kojo to bude htio. Bitna si ti i tvoje zdravlje.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Curee. Da se izjadam jedinima koje znaju kaj se desava. Znaci ja i decko/ zarucnik/ muz (nisu trojica nego sve isti covijek) smo pricali o bebi. I ja se nabrijala na ovulaciju sad krajem prvog kao bit ce nam prvi pokusaj. I sad nesto jucer pricamo i on kaze kao ajmo od drugog mjeseca poceti. Ja ga gledam...pitam ga kaj ti znaci mjesec sim-tam, tesko da ce se iz prve primiti. Al da skratim. Dobila M 2 dana ranije (vjerojatno zbog antibiotika kaj pijem jer sam dobila laganu upalu mjehura), i O za veljacu mi se pomakla sa 18og na 14i!! I sad umjesto da se bediram zakaj on mene pito da krenemo mjesec dana kasnije (filister) ja odlucila razmisljati ovak: Zamisli da nam se iz prve uhvati (jea rajt) i onda jednog dana prica, da da, vas tata nije htio bebu u sijecnju pa mi ju je poklonio za valentinovo! Hahaha. Btw nebi se zvao/la Valentino/a haha.

P.S. Dal vi cure imate iskustva da vase snaznije polovice pomicu datum "lansiranja" za JEDAN mjesec?!
 What's up with that?! 

Hvala vam puno svima koje ste izdrzale procitati do kraja! xo

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi kad si zadnje briseve radila?


Nisam nikada, prošli put kad sam htjela rekla mi je sa se brisevi rade samo ako Papa nešto pokaze... :/ a sada bi privatno htjela na ciljane odnose+klomifen ali bi htjela bar bris napraviti kod svoje da ne plaćam bas sve? 

Ives- nadam se da će htjeti, strah me da mi ne kaže da će mi dati uputnicu za mpo pa da riješavam to, jer ja bi privatno ostatak. Samo to bi kod nje... Vidjet ćemo  :Smile:  nadam se da si ti ok  :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

Imas pravo na briseve pogotovo ako nisi nikad radila.
Trazi ju opet.
Jel ti PAPA uredan?

----------


## MonaLi

Na ljeto sam ga radila i imala sam kaže neku malu upalu ali kao ne treba bris, ali sad nemrem na klomifen bez brisa pa ću inzistirati...

----------


## Ives000

> Nisam nikada, prošli put kad sam htjela rekla mi je sa se brisevi rade samo ako Papa nešto pokaze... :/ a sada bi privatno htjela na ciljane odnose+klomifen ali bi htjela bar bris napraviti kod svoje da ne plaćam bas sve? 
> 
> Ives- nadam se da će htjeti, strah me da mi ne kaže da će mi dati uputnicu za mpo pa da riješavam to, jer ja bi privatno ostatak. Samo to bi kod nje... Vidjet ćemo  nadam se da si ti ok


Ma objasni  joj situaciju i reci da ti trebaju brisevi, lijepo je zamoli da ti ih napravi. Reci da bez toga ne želiš ništa poduzimati i da se želiš uvjeriti da je sve u redu prije nego kreneš u mpo. 
Pretpostavljam da ti je papa uredan čim smatra da brisevi cerviksa i uretre nisu potrebni. ..držim palčeve da si sve lijepo središ. 

Ja sam dobro. Idući tjedan idem na folikulometriju da vidimo kakvo je stanje. U drugom mj.ponavljam briseve i ako bude sve u redu u trečem mj ..idemo po bebicu  :Very Happy:

----------


## nivesa

Ives sretno !!

----------


## Ives000

> Ives sretno !!


Hvala draga, nadam se da ćemo skupa na trudničke teme ^^  :Love:

----------


## nivesa

Ja sam za svoju dusu kupila mini gravignost.
Sutra ako ne i veceras pisam.

----------


## Ives000

Ja sam i dalje vjerna testičima sa e-baya... budem ih piškila onako iz dosade...sve do 3mj.  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

:fige:   :fige:   :fige:   :fige:  da vidiš najsjajnije dvije crte ili plus na testu sutra. Mislim na tebe  :Love:

----------


## nivesa

Ja bi kupila sa e-baya al nemam karticu

----------


## nivesa

Mozda da ga veceras pisnem ha?

----------


## Ives000

Joj ajd...  :Laughing:  ne strpljiva sam skroz.  :Smile:   Da se mene pita ja teško da bi izdržala  :Grin:  
Meni nabavlja prijateljica jer ona ima karticu..

----------


## nivesa

Dodem doma oko 21:30.pa cu onda

----------


## Ives000

Samo polako. Ima vremena. Nemoj si stvarat presing (hahah ova mi je dobra).. navračat ću svako malo u slučaju da slućajno ne piškiš i ranije  :Grin:

----------


## nivesa

Ahahahha ranije nemam gdje :D
Al cim pisnem javim

----------


## Ives000

:kokice: Nije nama ženama za vjerovat.. nađemo mi način i kad je nemoguće.  :Laughing:  ipak ja vrebam iz prikrajka.  :Grin:  

Jel moguće da već imam ovulacijske bolove..pa tek mi je završila menga prije dva dana

----------


## nivesa

Ak sam ikaj naucila to je da je apsolutno sve moguce.
Koji ti je dc

----------


## Ives000

Danas mi je 8dc...  :Undecided:  ... onako malo malo pa me lijevi jajnik presijeće. A i iscjedak mi je nekako rastezljiv i proziran  :škartoc:   :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Paaaaa primi se posla

----------


## Ives000

:gaah: Joj tak mi je krivo što još ne smijem. Moram ponoviti briseve prije. Kakve sam sreće kad mi bude ovulacija trebala neće je bit.

----------


## bubekica

Nivesaaaaa navijam iz prikrajka!!!!

----------


## nivesa

Ivesa aha...a nis onda stisni noge jos malo  :Shock:  :Wink: 
Bubekica tnx

----------


## Ives000

:Embarassed:  :Grin:  Ma kakvi stisni noge, trebam vježbat da ne zakržljam..  :Storma s bičem:

----------


## nivesa

Hahahahahah onda udri brigu na veselje :cool:

----------


## nivesa

Evo piskila
Cekam da se posusi jer ne znam da li od silnog buljenja vidim sjenu od sjene ili je fakat crta tu.
Pod svjetlom onak ju vidim.
Sad cekam....

----------


## Ribica 1

I? Jel se posusilo? Vibram da sjena postane stupic!

----------


## nivesa

Slabasan neki stupic

----------


## MonaLi

Nivesaaa- nemoj mi to raditi, nestrpljiva sam... Malo malo dolazim i pratim situejšn  :Smile:  iiiii? Odi po još jedan test da vidimo  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Nivesa daj sliku linkaj da i mi virnemo :Grin:

----------


## nivesa

Imam jos jedan test al za ujutro.
Ne mogu link stavit jer ne znam kako :rolleyes:

----------


## nivesa

U pocetku se vidjela samo na svjetlu. Sad ju vidim ovak al ful slabo. 
Test je gravignost mini

----------


## Ives000

Neeeemogu vjerovat... cijelo vrijeme čekam s nestrpljenjem i onda dođe moj muž i sve us**re!!!!!! Šta sam propustila..Nivesaaaaaaa iiiiiiii?????

----------


## nivesa

Ives citaj gore.
Ni sama ne znam

----------


## Ives000

Ooo kako ćeš i sutra piškit test..!!! Da vidimo jesu li stupiči potamnili ...ma to je to!!!!  :Very Happy:   Tako je i meni bilo ^^  sjeti se mojih sjenica ...

----------


## nivesa

Trenutno se niceg ne mogu sjetit hahahaha

----------


## nivesa

Ja sam oba puta odma imala jaasno vidljive crte
Jer uvjek piskim na pitaj Boga koji dc pa je to vec ohoho beta
Jedino prosli put je biokemijska kenjavila sa crtama

----------


## nivesa

Pisi kak je bilo kod tebe

----------


## Ives000

Prvi test koji sam napravila (a piškila sam ih u 2 dana 7kom  :Laughing:  ) je pokazao jedva vidljivu sjenu..piškila sam ga 12dpo.. i onda 15dpo kad sam piškila učitala sam ga na forum..sam da pronađem sliku pa ću ti učitati link

----------


## MonaLi

Nivesa ali rekla si da su tebi dugi ciklusi pa je mozda još rano za tamne crtice... Ajde držim fige i ujutro dolazim rano tu vidjet rezultat, nemoj da još nisi piškila kad dođem   :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Evo ga.... iskopala sam ga https://imageshack.us/i/ipZG2Pxyj
Registriraj se na  imageshack i tamo učitaj sliku zatim link slike nalijepiš ovdje  :Smile:   nije komplicirano..

----------


## Ives000

Zaboravila sam ti napomeniti da prvi test dva dana prije ovoga nisam ni stavljla na forum jer su crte bile toliko slabe da se preko moba nisu vidjele.. pa sam jedva ovu sliku uhvatila xD

----------


## nivesa

Moj je rozi

----------


## nivesa

Al slaba crta skroz skroz
Ne nadam se a nadam se....
Ujutro cemo sve znat

----------


## nivesa

Budim se u pol 6.
Pisam odmah.
Ak je m dosla u meduvremenu onda ne pisam

----------


## nivesa

Samo se bojim da nije evaporacijska

----------


## Ives000

Ajmo se strpiti nekako do jutra.. ali imam neki osječaj da je ovaj put dobitan!!! Ma to je to!!!!  :Very Happy:  Sam si mislim tko će me probudit u  pol 6, kad spavam do 10h ko top.. :Undecided:   :spava:

----------


## nivesa

Ahahahaha
Ja idem na posao pa se moram dic.

----------


## nivesa

A i moja crta se tak slabo vidi da jednostavno nikak ne mogu ulovit na mob

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivesaaaa neka ujutro bude ne stupić nego stupčina!

----------


## nivesa

Mami nadam se :D

----------


## nivesa

Samo da nije evaporacijska

----------


## Ives000

Curke to je to od mene za večeras...odem spavat...inaće se ne budem probudila prije 12h..  :Embarassed:   :škartoc:  

Nivesa draga.. točno znam kako se sada osjećaš..  :Kiss:  isčekujemo skupa s tobom jer ti od sveg srca želimo da ugledaš svoje dvije crtice a onda srčeko zbog kojeg je vrijedilo sve izdržati ^^ Duboko vjerujem i nadam se da je test pozitivan jer je već zbilja vrijeme da odeš na trudnički podforum.  :fige:  samo hrabro do jutra
Laku noć curke..

----------


## nivesa

Curke hvala kaj ste tu!
Saljem vam puse jer je uz vas sve lakse.
Javim vam sutra odmah rezultat. 
Ak je - samo mi nemojte nikakve utjesne pisat plizzz jer sam iovak na iglama sad.
Bilo bi mi.lakse da nis nije pokazao.

----------


## Ives000

Već vidim da me nema prije 12  :Laughing:  

Ma draga moja, i ako bude "-" ili "I " sve je to za ljude. Znaš naš moto. Novi ciklus nova nada..glava gore i idemo skupa naprijed.  :Love:

----------


## MonaLi

Nivesa- kakav god bio test, sve je ok.... Ne mora biti ovaj mjesec, može i idući  :Wink:  ali držim fige da je ovaj dobitan  :Kiss: * laka vam noooc  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Curke jutro!
- ko kuca.
Nema nista. 
Idemo dalje cekat M.

----------


## Zenii

Nivesa, meni je to još uvijek upitno, M još nema, jučer blaga sjena..ponovi za par dana, ako M ne dođe..moguće da je još prerano

----------


## nivesa

Zenii nekak mislim da nema smisla.
Al ako ne dode za 4-5 dana ponovit cu. 
Bas sam poslala sliku frendici od testa od jucer veli da vidi i ona..a sad kaj bi covjek mislio?

----------


## Ives000

Slažem se za zenii, trudne smo dok se ne dokaže testom drugačije (u tvom slučaju dok ne dodje menga)  :Grin:  

Šta sam  vam rekla.. nema mene prije 10 xD

----------


## nivesa

Ma mislim da je to samo evaporacijska bila

----------


## Ives000

Zar baš na svakom testu?

----------


## nivesa

Na jutarnjem nije bilo nista

----------


## nivesa

Ali nisam ni cekala da se posusi.
Za 10-15 min sam otisla na posao

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro, ja se tek probudila :/
Nivesa probaj za koji dan. Jesu isti testovi? 
Meni to sve sumnjivo...

----------


## nivesa

Isti testovi. Gravignost mini

----------


## Ives000

Nivesa, i ja bih tako napravila, pričekaj još par dana pa ćeš najbolje znati.

----------


## nivesa

Ma necu. kaj je tu je.
Idemo do sljedeceg ciklusa

----------


## Ives000

I to je u redu.  :Kiss:

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :09.01.2016
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 

*
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc*
*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc*


* Odbrojavalice: * 




*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc*
*šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc*
*Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## Anka91

Nepisem redovito al vas zato redovito pratim i nadam se da ce mo se jednog dana svi preseliti na trudnicke forume i da ce ova 2016 biti jako plodna godina

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pozdrav, moze jedan zenski savjet za novu curu? Napisala poruku na prosloj strani ali vidim bilo je zanimljivo pa nije ni cudo da sam prosla neprimjecena haha. Btw Nivesa, kako god bilo drzim fige!
Mene zanima dal se trebam brinuti zbog toga sto mi je dragi prvo izjavio pred drugima da cemo u 2016 raditi na bebi, onda meni potvrdio da je bio ozbiljan (nije da o tome nismo pricali) onda reko da nek ja sve splaniram jer sam jednom prilikom to rekla da budem, i ONDA reko sad pred kraj mjeseca da krenemo od drugog mjeseca. Ne znam cudno mi to. A pricali o bebi sto puta. Jos me pito neki dan za folnu kaj sam si kupila dal sam popila. Budite iskrene, jel to njegovo pomicanje razlog za zabrinutost?

----------


## Ives000

Jagodice, sorry što nam je promaknuo tvoj post..nova si pa se onda tvoj post ne učitava odmah po redu nego kada ga admini odobre...tako je za prvih par postova ako se ne varam. 
Što se tvog problema tiće. Ja ga nekako i ne vidim  :Grin:  
Želite bebu?!!?? Ja bih se u tvom slučaju zabrinula jedino ako je ne želiš ... inaće ne vidim problem u tome. Ako ste u toj odluci jednoglasni , opustitite se i na posao  :Smile:   :Storma s bičem:  
Dobro ti je krenuti sa folnom i svakako nastaviti i u trudnoći s njom do trećeg mj. trudnoće.

----------


## Ives000

*Anka*, kako si nam ti? Riječi ti se pozlatile  :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma malo ne "zbediralo" to kaj moja jaca polovica nesto kao da se necka. A tvrdi da oce i on bebu. A opet pita ne da pocnemo s pokusavanjem "od slijedeceg mjeseca".
I...neki dan u doba neplodnih sam rekla da...ovaj...zavrsi posao u mene pa nije htio. A dan dva prije je on mene isto to bio pito. Tak da ono, nikad me nije zbunjivao taj covijek ali sad me zbunjuje. 
Hvala na odgovoru

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma malo ne "zbediralo" to kaj moja jaca polovica nesto kao da se necka. A tvrdi da oce i on bebu. A opet pita ne da pocnemo s pokusavanjem "od slijedeceg mjeseca".
I...neki dan u doba neplodnih sam rekla da...ovaj...zavrsi posao u mene pa nije htio. A dan dva prije je on mene isto to bio pito. Tak da ono, nikad me nije zbunjivao taj covijek ali sad me zbunjuje. 
Hvala na odgovoru

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Sry slucajno dvaputa...pardon!

----------


## Ives000

Svakako sjesti i popričati o tome.. nemojte ostaviti da vam to pitanje lebdi u zraku. Svjesna si i sama da je donjeti odluku o stvaranju djeteta jako velika stvar (škicni potpis). Nemaš sto izgubiti..razgovaraj s dragim otvoreno i pitaj ga zašto sada želi odgoditi sve. Javi nam se ^^ sretno

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Potpis mi ravno kroz srce prosao, vidjela sam ga vec. E pa to!! I jos ja njemu kazem: Ljubavi, svaki put kad te pitam odgovoris mi onak, kratko, sturo. A on meni uvijek sami kaze da zeli i on to, jos sam mu rekla, nemoj da ja ostanem trudna pa da poslje bude da sam ti mladost unistila. On kaze "ma da!" I smije se. Onda sam mu rekla i da cu ga napiti i iskoristiti ak se ne odluci. I tak, ugl kad god ga pitam uvijek kaze da je ozbiljan i da sam ga vec pitala. Mislim kaj se tice razgovora o emocijama to znam da kod njega nebude dugo trajalo. Al onak! Damn covjece daj sjedi i pricaj samnom! Ma ko ga fucka! Cekam ja veljacu! Pa bumo vidli. Ak se krene izvlacit znaci nije spreman. A ak je spreman, drzim fige da nam ovo valentinovo donese najvecu ljubav koju covjek moze upoznati.

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice- mozda on bi bebu ali ga je isto malo strah. Velika je to odluka, a ne znam koliko ste stari? Mozda zato odgađa po malo, mozda je i on u strahu.... A opet želi to jako. Muskarci su čudni, to treba prihvatiti  :Smile:  strpi se do idućeg ciklusa, ako opet krene kenjkati napadni ga, nije lijepo da se sa tvojim osjecajima igra  :Wink:

----------


## Ives000

Da..da muški i emocije  :facepalm:  
Sretno u svakom slučaju i samo opušteno. A što se Lh-trakica tiće (pisat ću ti ovdje ) najbolje su ti  one sa e-baya-a za 88kn dobiješ 50kom Lh test. + 10 testova za trudnoću .. ako ćeš ih kupovati u ljekarnama tamo ćeš se poštno isprsit za 5 kom..105kn  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

25 god ja i on. I 9 godina zajedno haha (znam). Da mislim da mu je postalo ozbiljno jako pa da mozda oce samo jos nekoliko dana da se privikne na ideju. Mislim mladi smo, ali sami o sebi ovisimo i puno smo o tome vec pricali tako da, pricekat cu sad a ako i dalje bude nesiguran onda cu ga posjest i natjerati da pjeva! Naravno bit cu puna ljubavi i razumjevanja. 
Ives, ja si sve mislim da mi pokrijemo citavi mjesec - 6dana kad imam M pa mi ne trebaju trakice haha.

----------


## Ives000

Nije ti ni ta loša  :Laughing:  
Ako imaš volju... mislim ipak je to 30/31dana u mj  :drama:  ... 
Go Girl!!! Imaš moj respect!!!  :Grin:  
Barem je to besplatno  :Grin:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma mi inace imamo neki tempo da ak se 3 dana za redom nismo to je vec susa hahaha. Kad smo kod toga...jel malo cudno da vec godinama prakticirami sex bez zastite, u biti sa "vadi-ga-van" zastitom i da se nije zalomilo. Ne treba me to brinuti jelda? ...

----------


## Ives000

Čuj teško je ostati u drugom stanju ako nema dovoljno materijala za to.. a opet što neke kažu..ostani trudne kad samo muške gače vide.
Moj savjet ti je da se ne zamaraš s time. Jer do sada nista aktivno radili na tome da ostaneš trudna. 

Niti jedan doktor te neće slati na obrade u koliko nije prošlo bar godinu dana od pokušavanja.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma joj, ja vec imam plan hahahaha. Ak krenemo stvarno u veljaci onda mi O pada na valentinovo. A obzirom da planiram pokriti i druge dane njemu necu ni govoriti kad mi je ovulacija da nije pod presingom, ja tu vecer necu opce razmisljati o bebi (samu sebe varam hahahaha) a valentinovo ce mi biti izgovor za atmosferu prikladnu....pa....a jbg razmnozavanju hahaha. Samo prije toga svega da ja budem nacisto kaj on zeli.

----------


## kristinica

Nema me par dana i odmah je uzbudljivo :Smile:  Nivesa, ponovi test za par dana,
Držim fige na najjače !!
Monali, ja sam u 10 mj. Imala uredan papa a u 12 mj.brisevi pokazali ureaplazmu pa sam sad na antibioticima :Sad:  , inzistiraj na brisevima.
Ives draga, uvjek mi je drago vidjeti da si tu s nama ... Nisam još u postupku, trebam 14-tog kod specijaliste na uzv sa svim nalazima, ali nisam uspjela sve skupiti i sad još ta bakterija glupa. U ponedjeljak ga zovem da mu to sve kažem i bojim se da ce odgoditi uzv :Sad: 
Nove cure, dobro nam dosle  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

A juj kristinice... držim  :fige:  da se riješiš te beštije. Tek kad budeš 100% sigurna da je nema, onda lagano kreni dalje. Treba se samo naoružat strpljenjem.  :Kiss:  
Sada imam malo više vremena pa kratim dane na forumu...

JBobica, ma neka si ti taktiku razradila..  :Wink:   :pivo:  

Poslano sa mog SM-G900F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Anka91

Ja radim na nalazima svoje sam prikupila i morat ce mo poticat ovulaciju. A prije toga M ide utorak na spermiogram. I mogu vam reci frka me nadam se da ce sve bit ok

----------


## kristinica

Dobro jutro ! Menga mi kasni 1 dan, baš sad kad sam naručena na uzv  :Sad: 
Moguće da su mi antibiotici odgodili?
Nivesa, stalno , mislim na tebe, koliko ti najduže znao biti ciklus?

----------


## Anka91

Jutro cure! Imam jedno pitanje jel neciji M mozda radio spermiogram u Osijeku koliko se cekaju nalazi?

----------


## kristinica

Anka, mm je radio prošle godine, mislim da je bio gotov za 3-4 dana. Mm ide sutra na sgram. Pazi, oni u os to rade samo od ponedjeljka do srijede. Mm bio u četvrtak pa ga vratili doma. Poludio je, uzeo godišnji i sve. I da mu nitko nije rekao to prije. Neozbiljni su svi..

----------


## kristinica

I da ne luta bezveze, mora ići u podrum od rodilišta, tamo se to obavlja. Ima i nekog smisla, dole sgrsm, gore bebice  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :10.01.2016
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 

*
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~41.dc*
*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc*


* Odbrojavalice: * 




*kristinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc*
*šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc*
*Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## Zenii

> Dobro jutro ! Menga mi kasni 1 dan, baš sad kad sam naručena na uzv 
> Moguće da su mi antibiotici odgodili?
> Nivesa, stalno , mislim na tebe, koliko ti najduže znao biti ciklus?


Kristinica, jel inače zna zakasniti koji dan?

----------


## Ives000

*Anka91*, sa čime ćete poticati ovulaciju? Jesi provjerla prije tog prohodnost jajovoda? Drago mi je da se i kod tebe nešto događa ^^ bit će bebica  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Kristinica, meni bas prije par dana M stigla 2 dana ranije, a koji dan prije toga pocela piti antibiotike zbog mjegura. A inace mi NIKAD ne urani eventualno zakasni dan. Tak da ja za sebe znam da je zbog antibiotika. Al to je samo moje iskustvo. I da, dobar dan svima haha!

----------


## Anka91

Rekla je da ce mo pocet sa klomifenom ako sam dobro razumjela da se tako zove. Nije mi nista spominjala prohodnos jajovoda.

----------


## Anka91

Kristinica hvala na pomoci ici ce utorak i vec je sav u panici ko malo djete sad bar znam reci gdje mora ici.

----------


## Ives000

*Jagodice* dobar dan i tebi  :Bye: 

Curke evo popodnevne kavice  :Coffee: 
*Anka* moj gin. nije htio čuti za klomifene prije te pretrage. Jer u slučaju da su ti neprohodni jajovodi,  klomifen nema ama baš nikakvu svrhu, i može vrlo lako doči do vanmaterićne trudnoće. Makar razmisli o tome i vidi sa svojom doktoricom. Taman će ti dobro doći rezultati Sgrama.  :Kiss:

----------


## Anka91

Dosta sam danas citala o tome. I sad mi bas cudno kako mi nije to spomenila. Svakako cu ju pitat kad budem isla sa nalazima od Sgrama kod nje

----------


## Ives000

Najbolje ti nju traži uputnicu za Hsg i to napravi na svoju ruku ako ti već ona ne misli predložiti. Opasno se s tim tako igrati.To je ipak tvoje zdravlje u pitanju. Svako kontrola cerv. Briseva prije Hsg-a. Ja sam napravila i tu pretragu prije klomifena. I odmah u prvom ciklusu klomifena ostala trudna. Nadam se da ćeš i ti tako.

----------


## Anka91

Nadam se tako sam uzbudena i puna optimizma nadam se da ce sve bit ok.

----------


## Ives000

Hoće  :Wink:  Samo takva i ostani.

----------


## nivesa

> Dobro jutro ! Menga mi kasni 1 dan, baš sad kad sam naručena na uzv 
> Moguće da su mi antibiotici odgodili?
> Nivesa, stalno , mislim na tebe, koliko ti najduže znao biti ciklus?


Kristinica ne zna mu se broj hahaha
Pa obicno do 5o dc dode.

----------


## kristinica

Anka, drago mi je da sam pomogla.
Zenii, rijetko kad mi kasni. Šta ima kod tebe?
Nivesa, menge još nema, neće ona ni doć garant..

----------


## nivesa

Kristinica a piskiti?

----------


## Zenii

*Kristinica*, može biti od antibiotika, a mozes i piskiti da budes sigurna :Grin: 
Ja se sutra narucujem za postupak pa se nadam da u veljaci napokon krecemo, svi su nalazi povađeni i nemam više šta čekati..

*Nivesa*, imaš kakvih PMS simptoma?

----------


## nivesa

Zenii imam ja simptoma vec danima samo mi nis nije jasno jer inace nemam PMS

----------


## kristinica

Zenii, mi smo trebali u 1mj.na uzv a u veljači isto u postupak :Smile:  ako mi sad to sve ne odgodi jer menga kasni i bakterija zeza.. Imam još jedan test pa sam svakako mislila pisnuti ..Sad sam imala nekakav žuckasti iscjedak. Ma menga ce doć...

----------


## Ives000

Hm... žučkast iscjedak kažeš??!
Da nije sunčani(trudnički) ??  :Grin:  
Još i kasni.. meni ovo miriši na "+" 
Mnoge su otkrile svoj plus tako pred mpo 
A da ti pišneš?  :Idea:

----------


## MonaLi

Ovih dana je napeto ovdje  :Smile:  neka dobra atmosfera... Hehe

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :11.01.2016
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 

*
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~42.dc*
*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc*
*kristinica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc*

* Odbrojavalice: * 





*monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc*
*šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc*
*Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*

----------


## Zenii

Kristinica, evo te u ljubičicama :Smile: 

Ima Ivees pravo, sunčani iscjedak..hm..obećavajuće :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

Kristinica eto jedan od prvih znakova  :Smile: 
Tak je meni u prosloj t.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajmo svi u Veljaci!! Baby boom! 
Ja sam cula da se moj dragi jucer igrao s bebacem od frenda i nosio ga pa si mislim, neka neka. Nek si malo pomirisi bebicu da nebi bilo da mi sad u veljaci kaze: Ajmo sljedeci mjesec. Hihi!
Ivesa, za valentinovo vadim haljinu koju sam do sad samo na svadbi jednoj imala, hahah, nema zaje...cije.

----------


## Ives000

*Kristinice* pa ti si nam u ljubičicama napokon!!!!!  :Very Happy:  O, kako će se roziti stupići pokraj tvog nicka..!!!
*Jagodice* vidim da je ratni plan razrađen u detalje.  :Laughing:   Sad samo vrebaj iz prikrajka brzo će valentinovo.

Eto meni sutra puna kuča ljudi opet samo zovu i najavljuju se.. a svima sam rekla da neću slaviti rođendan ali đaba!!!!  :Raspa:  i sad ništa..peci Ives kolaće da imaš šta ponudit ljudima.  :gaah:   :balon: 

Ste skužile kak je danas prolječe vani.. sad znam zašt me tintara bolila već 3 dana za poludit.

----------


## nivesa

Kod mene jos nista od m. . .

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodica- dobra taktika  :Smile: 

Ives- kada ti je ročkas? Da ti čestitamo na vrijeme  :Smile: 

Nivesa- do kad čekaš?  :Smile:  planiraš li opet pišnuti?

----------


## nivesa

Mona nemam pojma ni sama

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma joj cure moja ja sam vam malo psiho hahaha. Ja si razmisljam ono kao ak si u frajeru probudim ono "svidas mi se i moram te imati" da mu onda to mozda potera malo hormone u krv pa mu mozda plivaci budu isto raspolozeniji hahahahaha...i takve teorije zavjere. Al aj...bar mi nije dosadno u zivotu.
Samo mi sad bed da nebu bilo "Ajmo pricekati jos malo." Jer onak... -.-

----------


## Ives000

*MonaLi*..Ma sutra, ali uopće me ne veseli.
 Isti dan kao i svaki drugi.Najradije bi sutra pobjegla negdje dalekoooo sa mm nego bila u onoj hrpetini ljudi.
I onako se naradim ko budala za "svoj ročkas"
na večer kada idem leći padam s nogu..  :drama:  
I onda se na kraju dana poistovjetim s onom pjesmom "J***š takav rođendan"  :Grin:  ali dobro.. budem nekako izdržala.. ne mogu sad reći ne možete doći.  :balon:  

*kristinice, nivesa* šta se čeka.. ajmo.. piš-piš!! Nemojte nas držati u neizvjesnosti.  :Love:  

*Jagodice* draga, sve ti je to normalno.
Kad se samo sjetim svojih taktika i psoho-analiza fras me čopi.  :Laughing:

----------


## Zenii

*Nivesa* imas jos koji testic u pricuvi?

Kristinica, ima li kakvih promjena?

----------


## MAMI 2

Ajmo curke piškit!

----------


## nivesa

Zenii nemam. Sve samm popisala

----------


## kristinica

Ja pišnila jutros, samo jedna crta :Sad: 
Ali menge još nema. Ives, i mene glava boli od te južine.. 
Eto mene prvi put u ljubičicama otkako sam s vama !

----------


## nivesa

Kristinica  :Sad:

----------


## kristinica

Nivesa, dokle god menga ne stigne, nade još ima  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

Ja sam pesimist

----------


## Ives000

> Ja pišnila jutros, samo jedna crta
> Eto mene prvi put u ljubičicama otkako sam s vama !


Bude..bude, samo polako. Ako ne sada,  uvijek ima vremena. 
A i to da si naponon u ljubičicama je pokazatelj da se nešto događa.
 :Wink:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo!
Kavicaaa!

----------


## nivesa

Jutroooo
Mami tnx za kavicu  :Smile: 
Moja m odbija suradnju....

----------


## Limeta

Jutro curke!!!
Ives sretan rodjendan! Zelim ti prije svega puno zdravlja, srece i ljubavi, da ti se u ovoj godini ostvare tvoje najvece zelje i da nam do godine docekas rodjendan sa smotuljkom ljubavi u narucju!!!  :Very Happy: 
Nivesa, kristinice navijam da vasa m ne dodje!!
p.s. i ja za koji dan slavim rodjendan,  nadam se da ce mi donijeti dobitnu ovulaciju  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

Ives- sretan ti ročkas, uživaj danas pa makar i sa gostima :-p znaš već kaj ti zelim, isto što i sebi... Plusek jako brzo  :Smile:  Haha i sve ostalo  :Smile:  

Nivesa i Kristinica- neka je napeto, ja bi voljela bar tu napetost, ja bez ovulacije nemam ni tu nadu pred kraj ciklusa  :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

Ives...sretan ti rodendan draga! Znas sve sto ti zelim i da ti se sto prije to ostvari!

MonaLi kaj se ovulacije tice nisam ti ni ja nista bolje. Imam tu i tam koju. A kad ni ja ne znam jer ne provjeravam apsolutno nikak.

----------


## Anka91

Jutro. I ja se pridruzujem cestitkama za rodendan. Ives neka je sretan!!!

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi kaj se ovulacije tice nisam ti ni ja nista bolje. Imam tu i tam koju. A kad ni ja ne znam jer ne provjeravam apsolutno nikak.


Da, to mi je užas, jedva čekam da budem na ciljanim odnosima + klomifen. Sanjam taj dan već  :Smile:  imam velika očekivanja, nije ni to dobro.

----------


## Zenii

*Ives* sretan rođendan!

*Kristinica* još ništa nije gotovo.. :fige:

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :12.01.2016
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 

*
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~43.dc*
*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc*
*kristinica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc*
*monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc*


* Odbrojavalice: * 



*šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc*
*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc*
*Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc*

----------


## nivesa

Juhuu guzva u ljubicama  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Hvala vam na ovim prekrasnim željama. Ajde na kolače i cugicu.
 :kokice:  :pivo:  :mama:  :balon:  :alexis:  ima svega.. ^^ 

*kristinice* što mi je lijepo gledati te u ljubičicama !!!
*MonaLi* naravno da imaš velika očekivanja. I treba samo pozitivan biti i nadati se najboljem . 
*Limeta* kada ti je rođendan?

----------


## žužy

*Ives*,draga želim ti sretan rođendan! Samo ono najljepše ti želim i da mi budeš zdrava i sretna! :pivo:  :pivo:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Happy B daaay. 
Moj savjet, odglumi gripu i temperaturu pa kad gosti dodu nek oni tebe dvore. Znas ono kao," nemoj ti ja cu!"
Ili javi da imas zelucanu virozu, nebu niko doso ak misle da imas proljev hahaha.

Pozdrav svima!

----------


## MAMI 2

Ives sretan rođendan od srca!

----------


## Ives000

Hvala curke  :Kiss:  




> Happy B daaay. 
> Moj savjet, odglumi gripu i temperaturu pa kad gosti dodu nek oni tebe dvore. Znas ono kao," nemoj ti ja cu!"
> Ili javi da imas zelucanu virozu, nebu niko doso ak misle da imas proljev hahaha.
> 
> Pozdrav svima!


 :Laughing:  eh da sam se prije sjetila. Heheh ma neka, danas sam ipak malo bolje volje pa mi i ne smetaju ^^ 

 Eto muž mi poklonio prefin parfem, prekrasan prsten s dupinima koje bdw. obožavam  i karte za koncert od Enriquea Iglesiasa... ( jesam li napomenila da imam najboljeg muža na svijetu  :Grin:  ) ... E pa imam najboljeg muža na Svijetu!!!!  :Zaljubljen:  
Moram mu se nekako odužiti za sve ovo  :Storma s bičem:

----------


## Ribica 1

Draga Ives sve najbolje sto se moze pozelit zelim ti za rodjendan!

----------


## kristinica

Zenii, sutra mi je 2.dc. A što sam dugo bila u ljubičicama  :Smile: 
Ives, sretan rođendan draga !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Tajci66

Sretan rodendan draga Ives! Sve najbolje ti zelim, a najvise plusic  :Kiss:  
Kristinice bas mi je zao  :Sad: 
Nivesa sretno, nek ipak bude +  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Kristinice zao mi je

----------


## nivesa

Ja sam popodne pisnula opet " nevidljivu" crtu.....sve mislim na biokemijsku...

----------


## dominikslatki

Ives sve najbolje ti zelim!
Samo ti peci i papaj kolače!

Nivesa pratim te i navijam zdušno i čekaj, M nema jos i imas slabu crtu? Mirisi dobro.
Nemoj se veselit previse ali da je za sad dobro, dobro je  :Smile: 
Pisni ujutro na prvi urin..

----------


## Ives000

Hvala još jednom svima. Evo gosti se razišli..a ja toliko premorena da sad ne mogu ni oka sklopit  :drama: 

Nivesa, vjerujem da ti je ovo već postala gnjavaža..   :Undecided: 
Pusti sve i misli na nešto drugo. Ako je test pozitivan bit će i nakon 50dc.. a do tad se probaj opustiti i ne misliti ( znam da nije nimalo lako ).. ali vjerujem da te ovo već frustrira.

----------


## Zenii

> Ja sam popodne pisnula opet " nevidljivu" crtu.....sve mislim na biokemijsku...


Mozes izvaditi betu da znas na cemu si

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :13.01.2016
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 

*
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~44.dc*
*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc*
*monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc*
*šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc*

* Odbrojavalice: * 



*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc*
*Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
kristinica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*

----------


## Anka91

Jutro curke. Moj mm jucer radio spermiogram nalazi za 7 dana na kucnu adresu nadam se da ce sve bit ok.

----------


## nivesa

Zenii necu vadit betu.
Imam doma jos jedan test koji cu iskoristit za koji dan ak ne dode.
Al realno mislim da nista od toga.
Vec bi se jasno vidjela crta.

----------


## nivesa

Anka drzim fige za plivace  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

> Zenii necu vadit betu.
> Imam doma jos jedan test koji cu iskoristit za koji dan ak ne dode.
> Al realno mislim da nista od toga.
> Vec bi se jasno vidjela crta.


da, trebala bi već biti malo tamnija. Ne znam dal se dobro sjećam, šta nisi prije koji mjesec imala sličnu situaciju, ako nisam pomješala s nekim. Svakako probaj za koji dan opet..nikad ne znaš

Anka, držim fige da rezultati spermiograma budu odlični

----------


## nivesa

Zenii jesam. Ista svar.
Vadila sam betu koja je bila citavih 1

----------


## MonaLi

Nivesa- držim fige za plus,a ako ništa neka dođe menga sto prije da mozes opet na posao  :Smile: 

Da li netko zna koliko se čeka u Petrovoj na sgram? I za koliko su rezultati gotovi?

----------


## Ives000

MonaLi, prošle godine dok je mm trebao tamo ići na sgram u petrovoj  čekali bi 3 mj.. nam je to bilo dugo pa smo išli privatno!

----------


## Ives000

Anka, samo pozitivno. Bit će sve u redu. Držim  :fige:  za dalje.

----------


## MonaLi

Da, ali ako ću sve ostalo obavljati u Petrovoj oni navodno ne priznaju nalaze od privatnika. Nisam sigurna u to ali sam tako čula  :Undecided:

----------


## Ives000

Mislim da ne priznaju, ali probaj im poslati upit preko e-maila.
U svakom slučaju odmah muža naruči za S-gram.. da što prije dobiješ termin ako ste se odlučila za Petrovu. Možda dobiješ i prije termin.

----------


## Romeo85

Ives draga, sretan ti rodjendan od srca, nek ti bude sretan i pozitivan do neba, nek bude zdravlja a sve ostalo ce samo doci, pusa  :Smile: 

Ja sam danas radila kontolni papa, cekam nalaz 2-3 tjedna, muz uskoro isto ide na kontrolu pa s nalazima napadamo dalje.

Pusa svima  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Mona li odi u petrovu i prvo sebi dogovori termin za konzultacije i onda odi naruči muža za spermiogram. Možda dođe prije na red. Kod njih je nalaz gotov isti dan, eventualno drugi.

----------


## Ives000

Romeo  :Love:  
Super, i kod vas se pokrenulo ^^ držim  :fige:  za dalje. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MonaLi

> Mona li odi u petrovu i prvo sebi dogovori termin za konzultacije i onda odi naruči muža za spermiogram. Možda dođe prije na red. Kod njih je nalaz gotov isti dan, eventualno drugi.


Da? Misliš da bi ga prije ugurali ako dođem sa uputnicom za MPO na konzultacije? Vidiš vidiš... ako nemam bris hoće mi ga ona na konzultacijama uzeti ili se posebno naručuje za svaku pretragu? Imam osjećaj da će proći jako puno do prvog klomifena :/ a nekako nebi privatno... Ne znam.

----------


## kudri

Nama su u Petrovoj priznali nalaz sgrama koji je mm obavio privatno i nisu trazili da se ponavlja kod njih. Bilo je to pocetkom godine kid dr. Radakovica. Na VV su trazili ponavljanje kod njih

----------


## nivesa

Vv prizna samo svoje nalaze..
Petrova vecinom sve

----------


## nivesa

I da...dosla mi M upravo.
Pises Zenni sutra 1 dc pliz.

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :14.01.2016
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 


*zenii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc*
*monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc*
*šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc*

* Odbrojavalice: * 



*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc*
*Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
kristinica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc*

----------


## MonaLi

Eto ja dugo nisam dogurala do 27.dc, i to je nešto, ali osjećam da ću dobiti skoro.

Dobila sam termin da dragog u Petrovoj 1.2. To je dosta brzo, kažu da su rezultati isti dan. Da li uputnicu tražim od svoje gin za to ili će biti dovoljna uputnica za MPO koju mi je rekla dati? Ili on mora po uputnicu kod svog doktora? Pitala sam i u Petrovu ali nisu mi na to odgovorili.

----------


## Zenii

Mi kad smo išli na VV, MM je dobio uputnicu od svoje dr opće prakse za spermiogram, ali to je bilo prije 3 god, tak da ne znam jel još uvijek tako funkcionira.
Sad nedavno smo išli privatno pa nam nije trebala uputnica.

----------


## Ives000

MonaLi, trebat će mu uputnica od liječnika opće prakse baš za spermiogram. Tako su mene tražili u Petrovoj. Super za ekstra brzi termin  :pivo:  

Evo ja stižem sa folikulometrije, izgleda smo zakasnili  jer je "O" već bila. Sad moram opet za par dana na "fm" da to potvrdimo. Ja sam doma piškila lh trakicu i nazire se tanka sjenica.. tako da lako moguče da je stvarno bila.  :Undecided: 

Nivesa  :Love:

----------


## kristinica

Ives, super za ovulaciju!
Nivesa, ima li šta novog?

----------


## nivesa

Kristinica m dosla

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za :15.01.2016
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

* (Ne)čekalice:*  :mama: 


*monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc*
*šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc*

* Odbrojavalice: * 



*tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc*
*romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc*
*Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc*
*zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc*
*mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
kristinica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*

----------


## Zenii

Drage moje, danas mi je 1 dc, ali se moram maknuti sa liste jer sam od sutra pikalica :scared: 
Ima li koja dobrovoljka za preuzimanje liste?
držite  :fige:  :grouphug:

----------


## Ives000

Evo mogu ja. I sretno draga  :grouphug:

----------


## Zenii

Hvala Ives..

----------


## MonaLi

> Drage moje, danas mi je 1 dc, ali se moram maknuti sa liste jer sam od sutra pikalica
> Ima li koja dobrovoljka za preuzimanje liste?
> držite


Zenii sretno  :Smile:  iako ne znam sto to točno znaci?

----------


## Zenii

MonaLi, hvala...ovaj mjesec sam u mpo postupku i pocinjem sa stimulacijom...

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi, hvala...ovaj mjesec sam u mpo postupku i pocinjem sa stimulacijom...


Ajde super, onda ti zelim brz plusek  :Smile:  svakako nam piši sve detalje, mene jako zanima  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Evo curke, da podjelim sa vama ovu lijepu vijest. Ne znam jeste li vidjele da je naša Dominik postala mama  :Very Happy:  Čestitam ti draga od sveg srca. Pusa maloj štruci  :Love:  




> Evo me samo kratko jucer krenuli trudovi odma na 4 min , na kraju CR.
> Malena kifla 3200/51

----------


## Anka91

Stigo nalaz sgrama al neznam bas iscitat ako ima neko vise iskustva s tim? Jel smijem ovdje napisat vrijednosti da mi pomognete

----------


## Zenii

Velike čestitke za Dominik!

Anka, odgvoorila sam ti na temi spermiogrami

----------


## Anka91

I ja se pridruzujem cestitkama. Mami brz oporavak a bebici svu srecu i zdravlje ovog svijeta!

----------


## kristinica

Nivesa, žao mi je  :Sad:  
Zenii, vi krecete? Super! Mi u ponedjeljak kod njega, na uzv i konačni dogovor, možda za idući mjesec, ako se rjesim ureaplazme..
Možda te budem gnjavila koji put na pp  :Smile: 
Ives, donesi mi sreću na listi, da ne moram u postupak  :Smile:

----------


## kristinica

Dominik čestitam !!!

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za : 16.01.2016
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




(Ne)čekalice: 


monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc





Odbrojavalice: 



tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
romeo85 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
zola**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
kristinica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc


Zenii sretno u pikalicama!!!*  :Very Happy: *(..i nemoj nas zaboraviti!!!) *  :Love:

----------


## Ives000

Dobro jutro, evo i mene. Kavica se pijucka.  :Coffee:  I polako se spremam u grad po nabavku. 

*Kristinice ,* ​dogovoreno. Smatraj riješenim  :Kiss:

----------


## whimsey

Bok cure , ispričavam se što ovako upadam, ali može li mi ijedna pomoći oko nalaza spermiograma?

----------


## Zenii

Kristinica, ja sam se rijesila ureap. nakon kure antibiotika, nadam se da ces i ti tako..samo salji pp za sta god te zanima

Ives, lista je mrak!

----------


## Ives000

Hvala. *Zenii*, dat ću sve od sebe da ti budem dostojna zamjena.  :Kiss:  
A tebi želim svu sreću. I da nam se uskoro javiš sa pozitivnim testićem  :grouphug: 

*Curke* eto... neka vam svima nova lista donese *ll*  ...  dugo nismo imali crtice.  :Cekam:   Vrijeme je!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## nivesa

Sretno nam svima! Daj Ives budi sretne ruke da odemo na drugu temu svi zajedno

----------


## Anka91

Cure stavila sam rezultate na temu sgrama ako se kome da, da baci oko pa mi kaze koju pametnu. Posto se ja sama bas nekuzim

----------


## Šiškica

Curke pišite sutra 2dc

Nakon doslovno 100 godina nisam imala spoting. M je samo došla. Ušokirana sam pozitivno.

spoting se znao čak pojaviti i 20 dc. Ovo je čudo!!

----------


## Ives000

*Anka*, na žalost ja ti se ne kužim najbolje u S-grame..mi smo išli kod privatnika koji nam je odmah i objasnio sam nalaz. Ništa drugo nisam ni slušala osim onu rečenicu "sve je u redu"  :Grin:  
Ali se nadam da će ti netko tko se kuži u to isčitati nalaz. 

*Šiškice*, važi pišem sutra 2dc. 
A ovo za spoting.. odlično. Znaći da se nešto ipak pokrenulo na bolje. Jesi li nešto radilia po tom pitanju ili se majka priroda pobrinula za to?

----------


## Ives000

> Sretno nam svima! Daj Ives budi sretne ruke da odemo na drugu temu svi zajedno


Nadam se da ću biti  :Grin:  
Draga.. sada si prvo ti na redu. ^^ Ajde pa da skupa odbrojavamo  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~~**
Lista za: 17.01.2016.*  :grouphug: *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~~**




(Ne)čekalice: *  :Klap: *



monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
**tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc**




Odbrojavalice: 


anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
romeo85 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
zola * *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
kristinica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
**šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc

**
**
tajči66  sretno u ljubičicama !!!* *

*

----------


## Tajci66

Hvala draga Ives. To mi svaki mjesec tako brzo dode, da se ni ne okrenem i vec sam u ljubicicama  :Smile:  Daj Boze da ovaj put bude dobitni.
Zeni sretno u postupke, nek uspije od prve  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ives meni je danas 11 dc.

----------


## Ives000

*Tajči* držim  :fige:  jel ima kakvih naznakica ??? 

*Mami*, bez brige sutra ispravim. Vidim da je greška nastala prije nego li sam je preuzela, pa curke provjerite svoje dc na listi da od sutra mogu to ispraviti  :Love:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ja bih se prikljucila
meni je danas 8dc
odlucili smo ipak probati jos godinu dana-ako bude nesto super-ako ne to je to
dobila sam zeleno svjetlo od ginica, treci ciklus je tu, godina od carskog

----------


## Ives000

Dobro nam došla. Nadam se da ćeš ubrzo ugedati pozitivan test , sretno. Sutra te dodam na listu  :Wink:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

hvala
 :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

*Šiškice*, važi pišem sutra 2dc. 
A ovo za spoting.. odlično. Znaći da se nešto ipak pokrenulo na bolje. Jesi li nešto radilia po tom pitanju ili se majka priroda pobrinula za to?[/QUOTE]


Baš ništa !!!   Odbila sam na zadnjem pregledu kod endokrinologice terapiju za štitnjaču i bitna stvar odustala sam od drugog djeteta.
Tj. odustala sam od potpomognute i od borbe s neplodnošću. Sve radimo ko i inače (Znate što mislim) samo bez ikakvih ciljanja, praćenja, ljekova , iščekivanja..
Jako teško sam došla u ovu fazu, isplakala sam more suza, i evo  iz dana u dan mi je sve lakše i lakše

Na trenutke je jako teško se pomirit s tim da više nikada neću biti trudna, da me neće beba lupkati, cikiti, buditi po noći  a s druge strane sam Bogu zahvalna što sam to ipak jednom doživjela i što mi po kući odzvanja smjeh moje princeze ..
Hvata me tuga jer će ostati sama!! 

To je valjda život , tak to mora biti!!

----------


## Ives000

Vjerujem da je puno razgovora, suza, i upornosti trebalo da bi se uopće donjela jedna takva odluka. Svi mi znamo koliko želimo i možemo podnjeti u životu. Smogla si snage i to je veliki korak. Tko zna što nosi sutra? Život je nepredvidljiv i treba živjeti baš onako kako osječaš da trebaš.  :Love:

----------


## nivesa

Siskice nikad se ne zna  :Smile: 
Mozda te iznenadi kad ces se najmanje nadat  :Smile: 
Drzim fige za sve nas !
Mislim da je krajnje vrijeme !

----------


## žužy

Draga *Šiškice*...grlim te :Love:

----------


## nivesa

Ives meni danas 5 dc.

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 18.01.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




(Ne)čekalice: 



monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
tajči66~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
anka91  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc



Odbrojavalice: 


romeo85 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
kristinica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc



anka91 Dobro nam došla u ljubičice !!!!*

----------


## Ives000

Jutro  :Embarassed:  drage moje, kavica  :Coffee: . Ja odmah iz pidžame za kuhaču,
 danas sam si dala malo oduška i izležavala se skoro cijelo dopodne...  :Dancing Fever: 
*

Zenii* kako je u pikalicama ????

----------


## MonaLi

> Jutro  drage moje, kavica . Ja odmah iz pidžame za kuhaču,
>  danas sam si dala malo oduška i izležavala se skoro cijelo dopodne...


Jutro Ives, kaj fino kuhaš?  :Smile:  ja sam dobila 4kg i sad se pokušavam vratiti na staro i samo o hrani razmišljam  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

*MonaLi*, da li ti to nama pokušavaš nešto reći ???  :Grin:  

Evo, muž mi se zaželio graha s kobasicama. Tako da mu danas ispunjavam želju.  :kuhar:

----------


## MonaLi

> *MonaLi*, da li ti to nama pokušavaš nešto reći ???  
> 
> Evo, muž mi se zaželio graha s kobasicama. Tako da mu danas ispunjavam želju.


Haha nažalost ne  :Smile:  ali sam pretjerala sa hranom pa sad pokušavam manje jesti i nekako mi ne ide bas  :Smile:  
A ovo kašnjenje M mi nije jasno ali nemam nikakve simptome, bas nikakve tako da samo čekam da dođe M i opet me zbedira... Malo me već danima grci u trbuhu ali jako malo, tak da mozda dođe uskoro.

----------


## Ives000

O daaa.. znam kako je to sa hranom. I mm i ja gledamo da krenemo u teretanu. Trener me stalno ispituje kad ću se vratiti.. blagdanske kile najteže idu dolje  :drama: 

Kad ideš na ciljane?? Jel ima što novoga

----------


## MonaLi

> O daaa.. znam kako je to sa hranom. I mm i ja gledamo da krenemo u teretanu. Trener me stalno ispituje kad ću se vratiti.. blagdanske kile najteže idu dolje 
> 
> Kad ideš na ciljane?? Jel ima što novoga


Ja inače idem u teretanu ali cijeli 12.mj nisam išla i hop...kile se primile, a dosta sam niska pa su meni 4kg ko nekom 6  :Smile: 
Tek 27.1. idem kod ginićke po uputnicu i dragi 1.2. na spermiogram pa ćemo vidjeti kad ću prvo na konzultacije i to. Mislim da to neće tako brzo ići, vidjet ćemo.
Sad me i menga zeznula...

----------


## Ives000

Ma kad jednom krenete brzo to  sve dodje. Samo sad ti sve ovisi o muževom s-gramu. Ako on bude dobar.. za čas ćeš biti trbušasta.   :fige:

----------


## nivesa

Mona a testic?

----------


## MonaLi

Ives nadam se da će biti dobar, jos mi samo to fali :O




> Mona a testic?


Joj, toliko sam minusa već do sada vidla i to  kad sam imala hrpu simptoma tako da sada bez i jednog nemam neku nadu... Čak ni simptome ovulacije nisam imala ovaj mjesec :/ ako dođem do 35dc radim, jer moji ciklusi jesu uglavnom kraći ali nekad se zalomi i ovakva greška.

----------


## Ives000

MonaLi,  naravno da će biti. Samo pozitivno misliti. ^^  :Love:  

Nešto su nam druge curke utihnule?? 
Nadam se da se nešto dobro mučka pa se zato ne javljaju.  :Grin:

----------


## Zenii

Ej curke, čitam vas ali nikako da se javim..
Ives, kod mene sve po planu, u srijedu pregled pa ćemo vidjeti kakvo je stanje..javim svakako

*MonaLi*..hm baš bi i mogla pišnuti, dugo nismo vidjeli dva stupića na listi :fige: 

*Šiškica* :Love:

----------


## nivesa

Mona mozda je bas ovaj bez simptoma dobitan  :Smile: 
Pricekaj onda jos koji dan ako mozes pa onda piski

----------


## Ives000

*Zenii*, to ti je pod domaću zadaću. Javiti nama prje svih  :Grin:  

*MonaLi*, slažem se sa curkama.. šta bi ti škodilo da si pišneš jednoga testića  :kokice:

----------


## MonaLi

Joj cure,već bi ja pisnula da je bilo bar simptoma ovulacije, ali ovako... Samo ću se razočarati opet. A mislim svakako ću se razočarati pa mozda bolje da pisnem uskoro i završim s tim. 
Ali nada uvijek postoji, ne mozes nadu prevariti, Haha

----------


## Ives000

Ma nada je ... sad bih rekla.  :Ups: 
 Al  neka je.. nekom je i dobro došla! Ne možemo se toliko puta razočarat koliko možemo biti uporne. Jednom ćemo doći na svoje. A onda ugodni šok kad se pojave crtice u duetu. !!!!  :drama:   :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

> Ma nada je ... sad bih rekla. 
>  Al  neka je.. nekom je i dobro došla! Ne možemo se toliko puta razočarat koliko možemo biti uporne. Jednom ćemo doći na svoje. A onda ugodni šok kad se pojave crtice u duetu. !!!!


Ives ti rasturaš te smajliće  :Smile:  
Ali imaš pravo, jednom ćemo se sve lijepo iznenaditi i već sam uzbuđena kad pomislim na to  :Wink:

----------


## Limeta

Jutro cure!! Evo da se i ja javim!
Ives lista je mrak!!!  :Smile: 
MonaLi ajde donesi nam plusic na listu!!
Kod mene ovaj mjesec ni traga od ovulacije.. ni jedan simptom niti sam lh trakicama uspjela uhvatiti ovulaciju  :Sad:

----------


## MonaLi

Limeta - nisam ni ja ulovila ovulaciju pa eto svejedno navijate za mene  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tajci66

Ives nema nikakvih naznaka, niti M niti plusica. Vidjet cemo sta ce bit
Mona daj Boze da je ipak ll  :Smile: 
Zeni sretno  :Kiss: 
Anka sretno u ljubicicama  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Ništa, radila sam test i dobila -  :Sad: 
Idemo dalje... Glupa nada!!

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 19.01.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




(Ne)čekalice: *  :Naklon: *



monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
tajči66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc



Odbrojavalice:  *  :Storma s bičem: *


romeo85 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~ 10.dc
kristinica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc

*

----------


## Ives000

*Limeta**,* hvala ti  :Kiss:  
Baš zadnji put mi je gin. objašnjavao kako žene nemaju svaki ciklus ''*O*''. Ne brini, budeš ti to nadoknadila idući ciklus. 

*MonaLi, *  :Love:  ... nemoj mi biti žalosna. 
 još prošli put smo konstatirali što je nada    :Grin:  Idemo skupa u nove pobjede. 

Sve si razmišljam kako dugo nema novih odbrojavanja.. :Undecided:   pa mi prošlo kroz glavu.. ajme kad se zaredamo ..će bit odbrojavanje za odbrojavanjem  :lool:

----------


## MonaLi

Da, dugo se već nisam ovako ponadala... 
Rijetko kad mi bas kasni... Ali sta je tu je, sad čekam mengu i nadam se da će doći sto prije tako da mogu 27.na uzv, iako ne znam sta će vidjeti nakon menge, bas ništa! 
 :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

> Da, dugo se već nisam ovako ponadala... 
> Rijetko kad mi bas kasni... Ali sta je tu je, sad čekam mengu i nadam se da će doći sto prije tako da mogu 27.na uzv, iako ne znam sta će vidjeti nakon menge, bas ništa!


Draga moja, odavno znamo da se sve događa s nekim razlogom. Tako i tvoja jedna crtica na testu. Znam da bi svi voljeli barem jednom saznati koji su to razlozi.. budemo, Jednom! Kada za to dođe vrijeme. 

Čitam te, i kao da čitam sebe prije svojih pozitivnih crtica.  :Love:  :štrika: 

- Bila sam jako ne strpljiva i jedva sam čekala da krenem s klomifenima.. 
toliko sam jako i žarko željela plus na testu, da se niti jednom nisam zapitala..što dalje? 
Što kada se jednom stvarno pojave dvije crtice..? Tek kada sam ih doista ugledala..pojavio se šok, strah i baš to pitanje  
što i kako dalje, jer jedino što sam do tada znala je biti ne strpljiva i razočarana zbog neg. testića. Vjeruj mi, koliko god mislila
da sam spremna.. ništa me nije moglo pripremiti na ono što slijedi, stalne kontrole, bolovi u kuku i kralježnici, pa u trbuhu i trtici, pa
bole grudi, pa mi je još i muka, pa nizak tlak i vrtoglavice, stalno mokrenje i znojenje,ne smiješ ovo, pa ne smiješ ono.. ...i tako sve u krug. 
Ne želim te plašiti, ali to sve dolazi sa tim crticama. 
I vjeruj mi sve se to isplati pretrpjeti kad osjetiš ono malo čudo u trbuhu kako se miče i kako te gurka.  :Zaljubljen: 
Sve dolazi s nekim razlogom. I ti ćeš biti majka. Zato nemoj biti razočarana kada vidiš jednu crticu na testu.
Iskoristi svo to vrijeme, i učini nešto za sebe, učini sve ono što nećeš moći kada jednom ugledaš svoje dvije crtice na testu. 
Jer one će doći , a onda ćeš biti najsretnija na svijetu.  :Love:

----------


## MonaLi

Joj Ives divna si  :Smile:  vratila si me upravo u život  :Smile:  dragi i ja smo se dog da ako ne ostanem trudna do 6.mj uplatiti ćemo neko daleko putovanje, jer to radimo svake godine. Nadala sam se da ću tako lakše podnijeti ovaj minus, ili mengu. Ali ne, sad bi sve dala za taj plus  :Smile:  ali dobro kažeš, treba uživati u životu i dok čekam... Jer i to je život  :Smile:  
Hvala ti za lijepe rijeci kao i svim curama. Puno mi je lakše dok sam tu sa vama. Kada meni ne ide, navijam za vas i veselim se vašim plusicima  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Hvala hvala. Nadam se da ce se jednom pojavit i ti stapici.

----------


## kristinica

Ives draga, skini me s liste, doktor nas jučer iznenadio, kaze da idemo odmah u prirodni postupak :Smile: 
Svim curama želim puno sreće i da ubrzo ugledati stupiće ! I ja skupa s vama  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Kristinica, sretno i ovdje!

----------


## karanfilčić

*šiškice* jako mi je žao, mogu zamisliti kako teško je bilo donijeti takvu odluku, ali sad uživaj u svojoj princezi i čudo se možda ipak dogodi. Ja se nadam da ću ja biti blagoslovljena s bebicom barem ovaj put inače ćemo i mi odustati, ovo nam je zadnja šansa za sreću 
*kristinice* puno sreće ti želim  :Kiss:

----------


## Anka91

Jutro cure! Samo da vas pozdravim i pozelim srecu ljubicicama.

----------


## Romeo85

Kristinice, sretno.... I mene ubrzo ceka odluka u koji cemo postupak,tako da se i ja uskoro selim u pikalice i micem s liste. Gdje si u postupku, privatno ili?

----------


## Ives000

Hej haj curke.. stavim listu ćim dovršim ručak. Tamo u popodnevnim satima.  :Grin:  
*

MonaLi  

Zenii, Kristinice, Romeo,* teška srca vaš puštam sa liste (falit ćete) ali opet neopisivo mi je drago što ste napokon pronašle način da ubrzo i vi postanete majke. Imate ovdje najvatrenije navijače prati ćemo vas u stopu i tu smo za vas i dalje, zato nemojte nas zaboraviti  :grouphug:  
A nadam se da ćemo uskoro sve opet tipkati na trudničkim temama.   :pivo:  

Jučer sam bila na folikulometriji i otkrili smo dva folikula, 
DJ: 13mm , i L-J: 9mm , tako da ćemo pratiti njih, moj gin. pretpostavlja da će ovo biti kasna ovulacija. Endometrij: 9mm u ponedjeljak ponovno na "fm"... i tako sve do 3mj. Kada ćemo raditi sve pretrage i ponavljati briseve. I  tako.. barem se nešto događa pa mi brže prolazi vrijeme.

----------


## MonaLi

> Hej haj curke.. stavim listu ćim dovršim ručak. Tamo u popodnevnim satima.  
> [B]
> 
> *MonaLi*  
> 
> Jučer sam bila na folikulometriji i otkrili smo dva folikula, 
> DJ: 13mm , i L-J: 9mm , tako da ćemo pratiti njih, moj gin. pretpostavlja da će ovo biti kasna ovulacija. Endometrij: 9mm u ponedjeljak ponovno na "fm"... i tako sve do 3mj. Kada ćemo raditi sve pretrage i ponavljati briseve. I  tako.. barem se nešto događa pa mi brže prolazi vrijeme.


Pa to je super, ti bar imaš folikule rastuće, meni se ništa nije vidjelo prije 2mj :O

Ja danas imam temperaturu laganu, sjedim na poslu i raspadam se :/ Sva sreća nemam puno posla danas...

----------


## Ives000

*MonaLi* ma i meni je ovo pravi šok.. jer sam ovilaciju imala samo s klomofenima. Nadam se da će ovako potrajat, možda ih i izbjegnem. Počela sam se šopat, imunosalom, pravim si domači kefir, i pijem lactogyn probiotik i tako sve do trudnoće.. ima da prštim od vitamina i dobrog imuniteta.. 
Probaj si nabavit te kapsule za podizanje i jačanje imuniteta. 145kn u lijekarnama 60 kom. Kažu da su super.

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 20.01.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




(Ne)čekalice:  



monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
tajči66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
romeo85 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc


Odbrojavalice:  


xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~ 11.dc
kristinica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc


Romeo, sretno u ljubičicama !!!*

----------


## MonaLi

> *MonaLi* 
> Probaj si nabavit te kapsule za podizanje i jačanje imuniteta. 145kn u lijekarnama 60 kom. Kažu da su super.


Imam doma neke kapsule već... ali temperatura je lagana, 37.1, ali dovoljno da sam sva nikakva  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Romeo85

Ives draga, ne brini ne budem vas zaboravila, biti cete u toku, morat cu s nekim sve sto ce se dogadjati podjeliti, posto u privatnom zivotu bas ne pricam o nasoj situaciji, jer pojedinci uzivaju kad imas problem. Nekako uvijek kazem, ocito jos nije nase vrijeme za bebu, ali znam da ce doci. 
Jedva cekam da se nesto pocne dogadjati i da moj dr Luci odredi sud kako cemo dalje. Vjerujem da bi moji jajnici svakako mogli reagirati zbog mog PCOS, ali sve ce ici lakse uz vas koje ste predivne i naravno moju bolju polovicu.
Vi cete sve znati prve.
Hvala na podrsci.
I ja tebi a i ostalim curkama drzim fige da nam ova godina bude sretna i plodna.  :Kiss: 

O vec sam u ljubicama...hvala za dobrodoslicu  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Ives pitanjce za sto koristis lectgyn probiotik? Ja imam problema sa kandidom svaki puta kad pijem antibiotike. Jel ti probiotici pomazu ko preventiva

----------


## kristinica

Romeo, ja sam ti kod dr.Škvorca, privatnik ali je postupak preko hzzo.
Hvala vam na lijepim željama svima  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

*Romeo*  :Kiss:  

*Anka* pijem ga preventivno svaki put kad vidim da mi se iscjedak poveća. Svakako bi trebala piti nekakav probiotik dok si na antibioticima, jer možeš dobiti gljivice ili upalu.. meni najbolje odgovara Lactogyn probiotic u kapsulama. Malo je skuplji cca 80-tak kn. Imaš ga u svim lijekarnama i možeš ga kupiti bez recepta   http://www.jglprobiotici.com/lactogy...ralne-kapsule/

----------


## Limeta

Romeo, Zenii, Kristinica sretno!!!  :Kiss:  sto prije da ugledate plusic!!
Nakon sto sam sebe ubijedila da nisam imala O ovaj mjesec veceras uradim onako lh test kad ono pozitivan...i jos pogledam evo i sluz se pojavila!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ribica 1

Limeta na posao i sretno!

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 21.01.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




(Ne)čekalice:  



monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
tajči66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
romeo85 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice: * *


**
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~ 12.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc





Xavii, sretno uLjubičicama!!!*

----------


## Ives000

> Nakon sto sam sebe ubijedila da nisam imala O ovaj mjesec veceras uradim onako lh test kad ono pozitivan...i jos pogledam evo i sluz se pojavila!!!


Jaoooooo mužeka za hlaće i na hopsanje...   :Storma s bičem: 
 :fige:  :fige:

----------


## xavii

Hvala ives, za vikend trebam dobiti pa vidjet cemo sta bude..

----------


## Ives000

Nadam se da ćeš dobiti plusić umijesto "m"  :fige:  
Xavii jesi ti na klomifenima i ciljanima ili ste u kućnoj radinosti?  :Grin:

----------


## kristinica

Ništa od postupka, već je bila ovulacija, idući ciklus nova šansa. Pusa svima !

----------


## xavii

> Nadam se da ćeš dobiti plusić umijesto "m"  
> Xavii jesi ti na klomifenima i ciljanima ili ste u kućnoj radinosti?


Ja sam na nekoj eksperimentalnoj terapiji haha Sve pokusavamo prije nego krenemo u MPO vode. 
Kristinica nadam se da ste pokrili  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Nisam dugo kuhala kavu. 
Kavicaaaa!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!

----------


## Anka91

Jutro. Hvala za kavicu bas prija!

----------


## MonaLi

Anastazija - teško da ti netko može reci sto je to, morat ćeš se strpiti i vidjeti hoće li M kasniti. Sve sto si navela su obećavajući simptomi ali opet, i sama sam se mnogo puta ponadala uzalud. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Anka91, sta je sa spermiogramom, jeste išli kod dr-a da vam pročita nalaz?

----------


## Anka91

Nisam bila. Rekla mi je da dodem 2dc sa nalazom. Pa mi je bilo neugodno sad otici rece zena da sam dosadna.

----------


## Anka91

Svaki dan vjesim na forumu reko moza ce mi se javit ko sa vise znanja. A kad neradim samo citam. Mislim da sam vec studirala na sgramima hehe. Bojim se da nalaz nije bas bajan

----------


## nivesa

Anka posao ti je da budes dosadna sada  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Definitivno je. M bi trebala stici ovih dana pa ce mo onda sve rijesiti. Moze usput jedan savjet kad budem na klomifenu i isla na folikometriju. Da usput koristim i lh trakice radi sigurnosti?

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 22.01.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




(Ne)čekalice:  



monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
tajči66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc

Odbrojavalice:  



Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~ 13.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc





Ljubičice  sretno!!!* * ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ za pluseke**


*

----------


## Ives000

Ciao* ekipa*  :mama:  
Eto zakasnila ja na kavu, *mami* skuhaš još jednu?  :Aparatic: 

*xavii,* tako i treba! Samo vrijedno pokrivati i sve pokušati, a za mpo nikad nije kasno. 
Držim fige da upali još ovaj ciklus  :Kiss: 
*
Kristinice* baš mi je žao zbog O, glavu gore, iduća je tvoja  :Love: 

*Anka* slažem se sa Nivesom. Doktori nam moraju biti na raspolaganju, zato i jesu tamo. 
Samo ti njoj budi ''dosadna'' . Da nisam bila takva, ajme majko izludila bi sama sa sobom. 

*
Anastasija* 


> Anastazija - teško da ti netko može reci sto je to, morat ćeš se strpiti i vidjeti hoće li M kasniti. Sve sto si navela su obećavajući simptomi ali opet, i sama sam se mnogo puta ponadala uzalud. Sretno


*x* na sve ovo i nadam se da će ti uskoro testić pokazati čistu pozitivu  :fige:

----------


## Ives000

> Definitivno je. M bi trebala stici ovih dana pa ce mo onda sve rijesiti. Moze usput jedan savjet kad budem na klomifenu i isla na folikometriju. Da usput koristim i lh trakice radi sigurnosti?



Ja jesam, i pokazale su mi točno dan ovulacije. Slobodno si poprati. Bit ćeš sigurnija  :Wink: 

*Zenii,* kako je prošao pregled ?

----------


## Zenii

Cure moje, zagužvalo se u ljubičicama..miriši mi na plusiće :Smile: 

Kod nas sve po planu, danas opet pregled i u nedjelju, ako bude sve ok, u utorak aspiracija..držte fige za dalje

----------


## kristinica

Xavii, nismo pokrili do dana punkcije, tako je doktor rekao. Ali budući da punkcije nije bilo, odmah smo krenuli u akciju :Smile:  Osim tog folikula što je pukao bilo ih je još, pa se nekako nadam da ima šanse..
Zenii, i ovdje ti želim svu sreću i držim fige !!

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 23.01.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




(Ne)čekalice:  



monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc
tajči66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc

Odbrojavalice: 



Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~ 14.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc





Ljubičice sretno!!! 
 
 ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ za pluseke

*

----------


## Ives000

Curke ja sam danas cijeli dan na putu tako da je zato lista malo kasnila. Isto vrijedi i za sutra. 
Puse svima. Pišem čim stignem  :Kiss:   :Bye:

----------


## MonaLi

Ives hvala, za mene nema nade, test je pokazao svoje, ali menge jos nema sto me bas živcira... Sretno drugim curama  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Xavii, nismo pokrili do dana punkcije, tako je doktor rekao. Ali budući da punkcije nije bilo, odmah smo krenuli u akciju Osim tog folikula što je pukao bilo ih je još, pa se nekako nadam da ima šanse..
> Zenii, i ovdje ti želim svu sreću i držim fige !!


Kristinica, jesi dobivala kakve lijekove za stimulaciju, jesi dobila štopericu? Koliko folikula si imala, koliko mm su bili u promjeru? Jesu li bilo cističnih folikula? Inače, u ciklusu se jednom događa ovulacija. Ako je bila ovulacija svi folikuli koji su bili sposobni za oslobađanje jajne stanice trebali su puknuti. Neće se dogoditi novi hormonski val koji bi pokrenuo drugu ovulaciju.

Cure, sretno svima!!!

----------


## kristinica

Znam da je ovulacija samo jednom, ali  sam se nadala zbog brevactida  tj.štoperice da se produžilo.. znači, nema šanse.. meni je to sve još novost..
Naučit ću :Smile:  Cure, ima li piškalica ?

----------


## Inesz

Nakon štoperice ovulacije nastupa otprilike nakon 36 sati.
Je li ti se ovo računa kao iskorišteni Hzzo postupak?

----------


## Inesz

> Znam da je ovulacija samo jednom, ali  sam se nadala zbog brevactida  tj.štoperice da se produžilo.. znači, nema šanse.. meni je to sve još novost..
> Naučit ću Cure, ima li piškalica ?


Evo, kopiram...



> brar, vidim da ste na početku vašeg (nadam se kratkog) MPO puta i da u kratkome vremenu moraš probaviti hrpu novih podataka. Ovo je novi link na našu brošuru Neplodnost: http://www.roda.hr/media/attachments..._2015_web2.pdf
> 
> Nadam se da će ti pomoći u snalaženju kroz MPO terminologiju, postupak. A uvijek sve možeš i ovdje pitati. 
> Sretno!

----------


## Tajci66

Cure moje od moje M ni traga jos, a ni od simptoma nista. Takav mir mi vlada u trbuhu da se sve cudim  :Smile:  tu i tamo me nesto strecne samo i to je to. Ja nemam praksu piskit po testovima dok ne kasni barem tjedan dana. Vidjet cemo...
Sretno svim curama u ljubicicama i onima koje su u postupku. Daj Boze da uspije od prve  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

MonaLi , jos nista?

Tajci, hm, mozda da ipak pisnes jedan☺

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi , jos nista?


Bas ništa, ali radila sam test 32. i 34. Dc tako da se ne nadam ničemu, ali brine me jer su meni ciklusi od 20-28 dana.... 
U srijedu sam kod ginekologa, samo da ne dođe do tada, ili da dođe? Ne znam :/

----------


## Tajci66

Bi ja Zeni, al nemam ni jedan doma. Ako ne dode do sutra onda cu kupit  :Smile:  Iako sam se punoooooo manje puta razocarala od nekih od vas tu, svejedno minus tesko padne. Al mislim da ce M ipak doc jer nemam apsolutno nikakvih simptoma :/

----------


## xavii

Ives meni danas 1 dc..

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 24.01.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




(Ne)čekalice:  



monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc
tajči66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc

Odbrojavalice: 



Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~ 15.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
xavii  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~ * *1.dc




Ljubičice sretno!!! 

 ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ za pluseke*

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cureeee ja i mz (moj zarucnik) pocinjemo s misijom pravljenja bebe!!
Ja sam nova pa nisam bas puno ljudi upoznala sa svojom problematikom (najvise Ives).
Ukratko u zadnji tren mz je predlozio da krenemo na bebu sljedeci mjesec i ja sam sam se zbedirala da se on predomislio. A ja sva u tome kak cemo pokusati napraviti bebicu. I prije par dana je on sam predlozio!!!  I prestali smo se stititi (odn. on je prestao izvlaciti u zadnji cas, hihi) i krecemo sa misijom "Mali covijek"!!

P.S. O nastupa oko valentinova, ali on je tak sladak pa kaze da se mozda i sad vec nekaj primilo, a meni neplodni dani sa velikim N

----------


## Zenii

Jagodicabobica, sretno i nek vas uskoro razveseli jedan plusić.

Tajči66, si kupila testić  :Raspa:

----------


## Tajci66

Jagodoca bobica sretno i nek uspije od prve  :Smile: 
Zeni nisam jos, nekak se bojim razocarenja pa si mislim ak cekam da bude bolje  :Smile:  nemam ni S od simptoma. Tu i tam me malo zabolucka trbuh i mislim evo je, kad ono nista. Mislim da je samo bila kasnija ovulacija il je nije bilo pa zato kasni. Jcr sam trebala dobit :/

----------


## Zenii

Tajči66, držim fige da M ne dođe..

----------


## Tajci66

Hvala ti, ja tebi isto zelim da ti uspije sto prije. U kojem si sad stadiju?
Nekak se ne nadam jer nemam nit iacjedak koji vecina trudnica na pocetku ima, nit me cicke bole, nis, apsolutno nista. Jel moguce uopce bit trudan, a nemat ni jednog simptoma :/

----------


## nivesa

Tajci moguce je  :Smile:

----------


## Tajci66

Onda cu se nadat dok ne dode M...

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 25.01.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




(Ne)čekalice:  



monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc
tajči66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc

Odbrojavalice: 



Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra  ~~~~~~~ 16.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc 
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
xavii  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc




Ljubičice sretno!!! 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ za pluseke!!* **

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Hvala na lijepim zeljama. Sad sam u problemu jer si malo racunam i ispada da nije bilo bas TOLKO neplodno razdoblje! Jbmu kak se nemrem sjetiti koji dan smo se a prosli tjedan je bilo! Imam samo zapisano 18og da sam primjetila sluz na wcu. Ali ja imam iscjedak citavi mjesec od svoje 13e god -.-
I da, moja mama samnom svih 8mj nije imala simptome. Pa si vi sad mislite hahaha.

----------


## Ives000

Curke, pozdrav svima.  :mama: 
Evo ja se vratila napokon doma sa puta. Idem vas sada malo popratit.  :kokice: 

*Tajci -* nisam niti ja imala odmah na pocetku neke simptome,oni dodju tek kasnije (Vecinom, dok neke imaju od prvog dana) 








> Cureeee ja i mz (moj zarucnik) pocinjemo s misijom pravljenja bebe!!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  jao super. Držim   :fige:   da uspijete što prije. I da se ubrzo preseliš na trudničke teme .

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Sad si razmisljam, kad bi slucajno ispalo da smo iz prve uspjeli a ja svom dragom jos i govorila kak nema sanse da mi prosla vec O...imat cu cijeli zivot kraj sebe zivi dokaz da je on bio u pravu a ja u krivu hahaha! <3

----------


## Tajci66

Ives nadam se da ti se odmorila i da si uzivala  :Smile: 
Jagodice jelda kak se nekad tesko sjetit neceg sto je bilo prije par dana  :Smile:  kako cemo tek kad budemo stare  :Wink:

----------


## Zenii

Tajci, bome ni ja nisam imala simptoma prvih 7 tjedana trudnoce, tako da to moze biti dobar znak..
Ja sam u srijedu na punkciji pa cemo vidjeti na cemu smo

----------


## Anka91

Jutro cure!! Evo da i ja jedan dan skuham. Kavicaaa!!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mmm fina kavica. 
Tajci, ja vec sad sve zapisujem ko zlatna ribica sam.
Jucer sam racunala, znaci ovak: 18og sam primjetila obilniji rastezljivi iscjedak, to sam sigurna jer sam zapisala. A brijem da smo se mi exali 19og. I sad ne kuzim na temelju ceg sam ja bila tolko uvjerena da su ni neplodni!! Brijem da sam gledala krivi mjesec.
Nisam ocekivala da cu ipak u prvom mjesecu molit da M ne stigne haha. 

E da! Jel ima itko od vas iskustva s "osjecajem" implantacije. Dali bi se to osjetilo, jel ima ko kakvo osobno ili second-hand iskustvo?

(sry kaj se uvijek raspisem)

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

evo i mene...mi jucer pokrili ovulaciju
e sada...s obzirom koliko nam je trebalo za ovu prvu dvojicu(godine i godine rada)
ne zelim ni misliti
i da, ovaj puta smo radili curicu  :Wink: 

implataciju nisam nikada osjetila...nisam osjetila ni da sam trudna mjesec-dva, tako da ja bas i nisam neko mjerilo

----------


## Jagodicabobica

A kak se to radi curica a kak decko? Sad me zanima zivo hahaha! I hvala na odg.

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 26.01.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**




(Ne)čekalice:  



monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc
tajči66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
Limeta  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc



Odbrojavalice: 


**zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~  17.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc 
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc**





Limeta, dobro došla u Ljubičice!!! 

~ ~ ~ ~ ~  za pluseke!!*

----------


## Ives000

> Ives nadam se da ti se odmorila i da si uzivala


Ma našla sam ja vremena i za odmor i ako smo išli radno, na dva dana u Zadar.
Ali Šetnja po plaži u noći punog mjeseca mi je barem malo odmorila dušu. 




> Jutro cure!! Evo da i ja jedan dan skuham. Kavicaaa!!


Jel ima i za mene malo, opet ja kasnim xD 

Kako si? Jesi li saznala kakav je s-gram tm ? 




> Nisam ocekivala da cu ipak u prvom mjesecu molit da M ne stigne haha. 
> 
> 
> E da! Jel ima itko od vas iskustva s "osjecajem" implantacije. Dali bi se to osjetilo, jel ima ko kakvo osobno ili second-hand iskustvo?



Eh ta slatka isčekivanja. Čestitam ti, sad si postala naš punopravni član Odbrojavalica, nadalica, čekalica. I neka je sa srečom  :Love: 

A što se implantacije tiče, ja je nisam osjetila( barem tako mislim) ali imala sam nekakva probadanja prema preponama, i bila sam napuhana
kao da sam svaki dan pojela dobra dva tanjura graha.   :Grin: 





> evo i mene...mi jucer pokrili ovulaciju
> e sada...s obzirom koliko nam je trebalo za ovu prvu dvojicu(godine i godine rada)
> ne zelim ni misliti
> i da, ovaj puta smo radili curicu 
> implataciju nisam nikada osjetila...nisam osjetila ni da sam trudna mjesec-dva, tako da ja bas i nisam neko mjerilo


Superiška,  :Klap:   držim  :fige:  za curu

----------


## Cheerilee

Pozdrav! 
Jel mogu i ja k vama na listu? 
Sve nade sam polagala u ovaj ciklus međutim stigla M, jučer ( i to čak 3 dana ranije)... 
Sljedeću ne očekujem 25.2.

Troje dječice od prve, a četvrto neće pa neće (vidi potpis)  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Cheerille dobro došla!

----------


## Ives000

> Pozdrav! 
> Jel mogu i ja k vama na listu? 
> Sve nade sam polagala u ovaj ciklus međutim stigla M, jučer ( i to čak 3 dana ranije)... 
> Sljedeću ne očekujem 25.2.
> 
> Troje dječice od prve, a četvrto neće pa neće (vidi potpis)



Dobro nam doša  :pivo:  

Zao mi je sto ti je stigla "m" nadam se da ces vec iduci ciklus ugledati poz. testic
A,sutra te odmah dodam na listu.  :Wink:

----------


## Cheerilee

> Dobro nam doša  
> 
> Zao mi je sto ti je stigla "m" nadam se da ces vec iduci ciklus ugledati poz. testic
> A,sutra te odmah dodam na listu.




Hvala na dobrodošlici!
Uskoro će godina dana odkako smo krenuli na četvrto i nikako.. 

Zapravo Zadnje 2,5g nikako nismo željeli dijete zbog poteškoća koje ima najmlađe dijete, sad smo ipak zaključili da želimo a kad ono baš nas i neće  :Smile:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

> A kak se to radi curica a kak decko? Sad me zanima zivo hahaha! I hvala na odg.


kad si ti "gore" - curica
kad je "odotraga"  -  decko

tako bar kazu, ja ovu drugu teoriju mogu dva puta potvrditi

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

Cheerille dobro došla!

nadam se da neces docekati sljedecu mengu
drzim fige

----------


## MonaLi

> kad si ti "gore" - curica
> kad je "odotraga"  -  decko
> 
> tako bar kazu, ja ovu drugu teoriju mogu dva puta potvrditi


Ja sam čula da se curice rade tako da je odnos par dana prije ovulacije  :Smile:

----------


## Limeta

Pozdrav cure!!! Dobrodoslica Cheerilee  :Smile: 
Da se prikljucim temi- ja sam cula da su spermici koji nose 'muski' hromozon   brzi ali kraceg vijeka dok oni  'zenski' koji nose x hromozon sporiji  ali dugovjecniji znaci par dana prije ovulacije-curica, na dan ovulacije muskic  :Wink:  meni nije bitno, daj Boze da se uhvati  :Smile: 
Hvala Ives za tren dodjoh opet u ljubicice..  :Kiss:

----------


## Cheerilee

Hvala na dobrodošlici... 

Znači ima "pravila" za curice/dečke, ahahha..
Nikad nisam o tome razmišljala, jer su prve tri T bile od prve pa nije bilo ni potrebe...
sad bih skromno samo jedan plusić  :Heart:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ma sala, naravno...to su bapske price, ali eto nakon dva sina...bilo bi lijepo imati jednu princezu

----------


## Cheerilee

> ma sala, naravno...to su bapske price, ali eto nakon dva sina...bilo bi lijepo imati jednu princezu


Da, i naša cura je zaključila da nije pošteno da je samo jedna cura i dva dečka... Tako da je ona naučila seku  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 27.01.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




(Ne)čekalice:  



monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc
tajči66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc



Odbrojavalice: 


zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~  18.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc 
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
xavii  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc
**Cheerilee * *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc**

*

----------


## MAMI 2

Kakva je ovo tišina?
Gdje ste sve?

Može jedna kavica.
Kod mene nušta novi, kuća, poso, poso, kuća,i tak. Čekam ne znam ni ja šta.
Ima li kaoga da piški? Baš se odvuklo ovo odbrojavanje.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives bas sam ponosna kaj sam clanica!! Haha.
Ma ja si vjerojatno zabrijavam al me nekaj štrecalo u podrucju lijevog jajnika i malo prema nozi jucer i prekjucer. I ko da sam puna zraka! Al obzirom da sam bila gore, mozda i bude cura! Haha. I tak citam da kad god se covijek najmanje nada se desi. Ali se jednoatavno bojim da nisam te srece da sve bude bas tak lako. Zapravo ne da se bojin nego sam sigurna da si zabrijavam sve. Al za svaki slucaj od prekjucer ne koristim svoj crveni low-qualiti ruz! Hahah.
P.s. Sretno svima

----------


## Anka91

Cure moje meni danas 1dc . Ives sutra sam kod gin. pa cu sve znati nadam se da ce sve biti ok.

----------


## Ives000

Curke moje. Evo mene. Smlavila me nekakva temperatura danas..  :Sick:  tako da jedva funkcioniram. Bas sam koma. 
Javim se ja malo detaljnije (dok vas popratim i cim malo dodjem k sebi.   :Bye:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives feel better! Limuna i meda, npr. toplu limunadu a medom, jos umjesto limuna za rub case zataknes cesnjak! Hihi.
Ja slistila cijelu milku u 5 min....vuce mi to na pms.

Ima ko kakva iskustva s onim test trakicama gravignost mini?

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav curke, 
Ja danas bila kod svoje gin... Trebala mi je dati uputnicu za MPO ali kad sam joj rekla da mi kasni menga rekla je da vadim betu. Tako da sam sad dobila nalaz, 0.5  :Sad:  
Tako da sutra idem opet kod nje po svoju uputnicu  :Sad:  na tren sam se opet ponadala...

----------


## nivesa

Mona zao mi je....

----------


## nivesa

Jagodica taj je test medu boljima.
Izbjegavaj baby check

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nivesa hvala! Makar sumnjam da ce mi trebati al drzim fige sama sebi. Nesto me ziga nisko dole ko kod jajnika, ne boli nego ono....osjetim ih. Ko npr kak mi zna bit za plodnih dana. Pa se drzim za taj osjecaj i ono kaj sam jednom tu procitala a to je: Trudne smo dok se ne dokaze suprotno. Haha.

----------


## Limeta

MonaLi...zao mi je..novi ciklus nova nada, ne predajemo se!

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala curke, ali bas sam mislila da sam izbjegla klomifen i sve te pretrage prije :/
Kaže meni ginekologica da kada ću ići na konzultacije sa uputnicom da će me vjerojatno opet poslati njoj (mojoj gin) da mi uzme bris. Pa sto nebi oni to odmah trebali tamo dok mi daju dijagnozu il kak to već ide?

----------


## Zenii

MonaLi, zao mi je znog neg bete..drzi se..

----------


## nivesa

Mona ne rade oni tak. Vecinu toga moras hodat okolo obavljat. Na zalost.
Jagodica upravo to. Trudna si dok m ne stigne  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Jagodica kad piskis?

----------


## Tajci66

Mona bas mi je zao  :Sad: 
Jagodice nek uspije od prve, drzim fige  :Smile:  
Ives brzo nam ozdravi. 
Od moje M jos nista, sutra kupujem test pa vam javim, da krenemo s piskenjem  :Smile:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

mona zao mi je :Love: 

jagodice drzim fige

mi jos jednom potvrdili ovaj ciklus i ovulaciju
 :štrika:

----------


## Zenii

> Hvala curke, ali bas sam mislila da sam izbjegla klomifen i sve te pretrage prije :/
> Kaže meni ginekologica da kada ću ići na konzultacije sa uputnicom da će me vjerojatno opet poslati njoj (mojoj gin) da mi uzme bris. Pa sto nebi oni to odmah trebali tamo dok mi daju dijagnozu il kak to već ide?


MonaLi, tamo ce ti dati upute koje nalaze moras izvaditi, a tvoja ginekologica ce ti davat uputnice. Papa test i cervikalne brisevee ti ona  treba napraviti, ili ako imas neke koji su stari do 6 mj, to je ok.

----------


## Zenii

Tajci66, neka bude veeeeliki plus..

Ives, nadam se da ces brzo ozdraviti

Ostale curke sretno u kojim god da ste fazama

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi, tamo ce ti dati upute koje nalaze moras izvaditi, a tvoja ginekologica ce ti davat uputnice. Papa test i cervikalne brisevee ti ona  treba napraviti, ili ako imas neke koji su stari do 6 mj, to je ok.


Aha, to mi je čak i jasno ali me buni zakaj mi onda danas nije napravila briseve? Zašto da gubim vrijeme da me opet šalju njoj? Jos ju ja pitam hoće li mi oni to tamo napraviti i ona kaže ne poslat će te meni... Malo sam zbunjena sad... Najbolj kod privatnika i bok!! A ne amo tamo sto puta. Bas sam ljuta  :Smile: 

Hvala vam curke  :Kiss:

----------


## Zenii

Baš sam to htjela komentirat, zašto ti nije vec napravila briseve pa da bar to rijesis. Inače, moja ginek. uvijek briseve radi u jutro jer ih mora slati u laboratorij do određenog vremena

----------


## MonaLi

> Baš sam to htjela komentirat, zašto ti nije vec napravila briseve pa da bar to rijesis. Inače, moja ginek. uvijek briseve radi u jutro jer ih mora slati u laboratorij do određenog vremena


Ne znam, mozda je mislila da sam mozda trudna pa da ne radi bezveze ? Mislim glupo... 
Sutra idem po uputnicu pa ću je užicati da mi bris napravi, iako nisam naručena ni ništa...
A danas sam bila na uzv, mogla sam sve riješiti :/

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooooo!
Kavica!

----------


## nivesa

Jutro ! Steta kaj tu kavu ne pijemo svi skupa  :Smile: 
Imale bi tema za 16 dana

----------


## Anka91

Bome steta bila bi to maratonska kava! Meni danas 2 dc idem kod gin popodne s nalazom sgrama. Vec me hvata trema

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

jutro...evo i mene na kavici
 :jutro:

----------


## nivesa

Anka sretno danas. Javi nam kaaj je rekla.
Ja sam si nekak cudna. Mislim da je to O u pitanju.
Kod mene sve nesto plodno 
Cak mi se i pesica tjera :D
Ja evo pocela prije tj dana sa andolom ...mozda pomogne spustit antitjela.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Puno hvala svima na lijepim zeljama. Pozitivne energije nikad dosta. Piskim cim zakasni M. Ne mogu tocno reci kad je to jer namjerno sama od sebe skrivam. Inace cu se previse fokusirati na taj dan. Ali za jedno 5 dana ja mislim. Necu prije piskiti jer ak bude negativan onda cu se samo lagati da sam prerano piskila...

----------


## Tajci66

Cure radila sam test i pozitivan je  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Jest da je testna crta blijeđa, al je tu  :Smile:

----------


## Tajci66

Cure radila sam test i ppzitivan je  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Kako da postavim sliku da vam pokazem?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Tajci cestitam!!! Uvijek je testna blijeda kolko sam vidla po tudim slikama!

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za:28.01.2016.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




(Ne)čekalice:  



monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~41.dc
tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc* *ll**
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc**
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~25.dc


Odbrojavalice: 



mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~ 19.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc
**anka91**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~* *2.dc




Zola dobro nam došla u ljubičice*

----------


## Ives000

> Cure radila sam test i ppzitivan je 
> Kako da postavim sliku da vam pokazem?



Draga moja  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  to te ja pitam.... Čestitam ti od srca   :grouphug: 

Jedan od načina za učitati sliku ti je da se ulogiraš na https://imageshack.us/
 tamo  napraviš svoj profil i učitaš sliku, zatim link slike kopiraš ovdje k nama

i samo da znaš s kojim guštom sam stavila ova dva stupa!!!  :Klap:

----------


## Zenii

Taaaajči, to draga!!!dugo se nisam ovak razveselila, daj nam linkaj taj plusić da se divimo :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Tajci kolko dana ti kasnila prije nego si se odvazila piskiti? I koji testic si popiskila? Aaaaa ja bum znorela. Ko ce cekati jos ovih par dana hahahah. Tajci a zalile smo se kak smo zaboravne a gle kak sad nemrem zaboraviti. Ja necu opce gledati kad M treba stic. Ak ne dode do Pon onda cu u mobacu pogledati kak stojim.
Ivesa jel se filas vitaminima (prirodnih izvora)? Kak zdravlje?

----------


## Tajci66

https://imageshack.us/my/images
Valjda sam dobro stavila. Samo da napomenem da nije bio prvi jutarnji pa je crtica blijeđa. Nadam se da je pozitivan  :Smile:

----------


## Limeta

Tajciiiii ma bravoooo cestitam od srca!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

> Tajci kolko dana ti kasnila prije nego si se odvazila piskiti? 
> I koji testic si popiskila? Aaaaa ja bum znorela. Ko ce cekati jos ovih par dana


 :Laughing: 

a jesi me nasmijala.  :lool: 
 evo kljukam se lupocetom, tako da mi je opala temperatura, i sad pijem čaj od
đumbira za želudac..nadam se da ću biti ok do kraja dana..
drzim ti fige, da nam i ti dobiješ uskoro dvije crtice, pa da,  daj Bože
idemo u dvostruko odbrojavanje ili kamoli sreće u trostruko ili peterostruko  :fige:

----------


## Tajci66

Cure jel koja pogledala? Jel pozitivan?
Jagodice kasnila mi je 4 ili 5 dana i radila sam First sign iz Dm-a, uzela sam duo da mogu i sutra ujutro napravit.

----------


## MonaLi

Tajci- čestitaaaaam.... Jako mi je drago zbog tebe  :Smile:  želim ti predivnu i laku trudnoću  :Smile: 
Ovo je predivna vijest i uljepšala si mi dan, Haha volim kad "moje cure" vide pluseke  :Smile:  
Nisam uspjela link otvoriti jer me traži da se logiram ali vjerujem da je to to  :Smile:

----------


## Tajci66

Hvala vam cure moje  :Smile:  
Zvala sam doktoricu i rekla je da dodem kad budem 6 tjedana trudna, a to je za tjedan dana. Daj Boze da bude sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Ives feel better! Limuna i meda, npr. toplu limunadu a medom, jos umjesto limuna za rub case zataknes cesnjak!


Onda ne znam bas kolko bi ti ovo pomoglo za zeludac Ives.... Haha
I da, iz tvojih usta...u moju busu haha. Al ovih dana mi je theme song postala "Nisam ja nisam te srice"

I jos jednom, hip hip hooray za Tajci!!

----------


## Ives000

*tajci* probaj ovdje,http://www.photobucket.com/ mislim da se tu ne trebaju drugi logirati da bi vidjeli neciju sliku  :Grin: 

*jagodica*   :facepalm: mislim da mi ta kombinacija ne bi najbolje sjela  :Aparatic: 

Nivesa, mogla bi se i ti pridružiti Tajci koliko vidim..  :fige:

----------


## Ribica 1

Tajci cestitam.

----------


## Tajci66

http://s1055.photobucket.com/user/ta...?sort=3&page=1
Ajde sad probajte  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Tajci probaj i tu: http://tinypic.com/
Lepo otvoris slikicu s kompa i kad se ucita i ponudi ti x kodova ti nama tu zaljepi URL

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Oke nevermajnd. Ma to je to tajci!  Weeee
A jesi ga odma na papir stavila ili tek prije photoshoota?

Boze koja ja pitanja postavljam zeni koja tek saznala da trudna, ubit ce me neko.

Tajci sretnooooo

----------


## Ives000

> http://s1055.photobucket.com/user/ta...?sort=3&page=1
> Ajde sad probajte



jasno se vidi, da jasnije ne može..  da ti pravo kažem i nije tako blijeda.. čestitam draga. Moj savjet ( Piški preko sutra, onda će biti još tamnija)  :Kiss: 
*
jagodice*, hahahahaha  :Laughing:

----------


## MAMI 2

Crta se vidi iz aviona, čestitammmm.

A sad sve simptome na sunce.

----------


## Tajci66

Hvala curke moje  :Smile:  Jagodice dok nisam ocitala rezultat je stajao na posudici u koju sam piskila, a kad sam ga isla slikat sam ga stavila na papir  :Smile:  necuti nista, ne boj se  :Wink:  
Mami od simptoma nemam gotovo nista sto bi mogla konkretno rec. Mozda mrvicu cesce piskim i glava me bolucka tu i tamo. Malo me zna zabolit trbuh ko pred M i to je sve. Ja se bojim ako nema barem 5 simptoma da nisi trudan :/

----------


## Anka91

Jupiii!!! Cestitam ti Tajci neka bude sve u redu i neka se rodi zdrava i vesela bebica!!

----------


## Zenii

Tajči, itekako se vidi crtica, čestitam i neke sve dalje bude školski

----------


## Limeta

Tajci plus je pravi trudnicki!  :Klap:  
Mirisalo mi je sve na neki plus u gornjem domu!! Bilo bi super da bude jos koji  :Heart:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ajme tajci cestitam od srca!!!
 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

bas mi je drago, ovo mi dodje kao velika motivacija

----------


## nivesa

Ajme Tajci savrseno pozitivan!!! Cestitam! Da se konacno pokrenemo s ovog odbrojavanja

----------


## Tajci66

Hvala vam cure drage  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Cure moje nije dobro sgram nevalj. 8% patoloskih oblika glave i puno nepokretnih. Dr je rekla da ga narucim kod urologa. Nista od klomifena kaze da nevrijedi stimulirati kod takvih nalaza. Sad sam stvarno u depresiji

----------


## kristinica

Ajme Tajči, čestitam od srca !!! Jupiii !   :Smile: 
Anka, gledaj pozitivno, otkrili ste u čemu je problem, sada ce doktori popraviti njegovu vojsku, a i nije loše da on uzima prirodne sastojke, bilo je već govora o đumbiru, mandarinama, orasima, ako ima upalu jesti brusnice, bijeli luk i sl. Cure ce ti znati pisati više o tome...

----------


## MAMI 2

Anka znam kako ti je, nažalost.
Imaš tu na forumu dosta o tome. Glavu gore i dalje u borbu.

----------


## Ives000

> Rodila je. Zdrav dečko, 3860g. Ostalo će ona sama podijeliti s vama. Koliko znam, sve je u redu.



Rodila je naša Žuži  :Very Happy:  

Čestitam ti i ovdje draga.  :Kiss:

----------


## Limeta

Anka91 vjerujem da ti je tesko ali uz volju, upornost i Boziju pomoc sve se moze rijesiti. Niste vise u mraku, sad znate koji je problem i vec ste na putu ka rjesavanju istog!
Ives divne vijesti za žuži!!! Zelim joj sto brzi oporavak i puno srece u zivotu njoj i malenom zamotoljku!

----------


## Anka91

Ako mi moze koja pomoc ciji su muzici bili kod urologa jel to jako neugodan pregled?

----------


## karanfilčić

Tajči čestitam na plusu  :Kiss:  nemoj se brinuti oko simptoma za neke je još prerano a i svatko ima drugačije simptome, ja imam jednu prijateljicu koja u dvije savršene trudnoće nije imala nijedan simptom osim trbuha kad joj je počeo rasti. Jako mi je drago zbog tebe, napokon novo odbrojavanje ovo moje se odužilo, nadam se da će ih biti sve više

----------


## MonaLi

> Cure moje nije dobro sgram nevalj. 8% patoloskih oblika glave i puno nepokretnih. Dr je rekla da ga narucim kod urologa. Nista od klomifena kaze da nevrijedi stimulirati kod takvih nalaza. Sad sam stvarno u depresiji


Nemoj biti depresivna... otkrili ste problem, a time ste sve bliže cilju  :Smile:  sada lijepo napraviti novi plan i u napad opet  :Smile:

----------


## Cheerilee

Večer!

Tajči - čestitke i od mene.. 

Ja se taman prijavila kod vas, već me nema.. 
Najmlađi ide na operaciju u ponedjeljak pa rješavam potrebne nalaze i papirologiju, 
sva sam u tome...

----------


## Romeo85

Cestitke Tajci od srca, drzim fige da imas predivnu trudnocu.. :Smile:  Koliko dugo pokusavate, ne mogu se sjetiti?

Ives, tnx za vijest, cestitke nasoj Zuzy i bebici <3

Anka ne bediraj se, u biti svi smo mi to prosli. Sad bar znate u cemu je problem, i vjeruj mi netko ce vam vec pomoci, tj.doktor ce naci rjesenje. I mi smo bili sokirani kad smo saznali, ali nakon konzultacija kod naseg dr sve nam se poslozilo, bitno da ima materijala, sto znaci da ces biti i trudna ali jedino mozda na neki drugi nacin a ne prirodno.. A urolog, znaci pregled se najcesce sastoji od uzv, vadjenja nalaza urina, mozda brisevi ako je potrebno i manualnog pregleda, nista bolno bez brige.

----------


## MonaLi

Ja sam dobila svoj termin za konzultacije u Petrovoj 24.2.  :Cekam:  
Dragi u ponedjeljak ide na sgram... i to će biti bitan nalaz  :Cekam: 

Sve nešto čekam... čak i menstruaciju već 41 dan  :Cekam:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

koliko su vam obicno ciklusi?
moji su produzeni, 35-45 dana

mona tako i mnei obicno bude

----------


## Tajci66

Jos jednom hvala svima drage moje  :Smile: 
Romeo pokusavali smo godinu i mjesec dana. 
Anka bas mi je zao, grozno je cut takvu losu vijest. Mi smo isto bili jako tuzni, al smo se nekako nosili s tim i muz je pio vitamine, ja samo folnu. Djecaci muzevi su se popravili, bar se nama tako cini. I eto, danas smo odlucili napravit test i evo plusica. Jedva cekam sljedeci tjedan da doktorica potvrdi i da bude sve ok.
Ja bi pricekala sa odbrojavanjem, ako se slazete, kad vidim sta ce doktorica rec. Moze?
Zuzy cestitke na malom mirisljavom zamotuljku  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Anka nije prvi pregled strasan. A frendicin muz je isao na nekakve briseve i veli da je nelagodno al nis kaj se nemre izdrzat.
Vjeruj ti prodes gore na pregledima.
Nema bediranja draga. Sad bar znate od kud krenut dalje.
A s gram se da popravit uz prehranu i vitamine.

----------


## Anka91

Hvala cure na podrsci 4.2 narucen kod urologa u Os. Vec danas krecemo sa vitaminima. Jel imate koji posebno za preporuciti?

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

jutro cure...
imate li djecu vec i koliko? ili se borite za prvo?
kod par vidim u potpisu, kod vecine ne...bilo bi lijepo znati kako je kod koga

evo ja cu prva...
imamo dva sina, prvoga smo cekali dvije godine, drugoga cetiri
nadam se da ce ovaj puta ici brze

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

e da...i punih 38 i je na ledjima, pa bas i nemam previse vremena
 :Grin:

----------


## micamaca30

Evo i ja cu se predstaviti  :Wink: 
Imam dva sina prvog smo cekali 9 godina.Trudnoca je bila teska rodila u 29 tt.
Drugi sin je dosao brzo u prosincu smo odlucili da cemo probati jos jedno i u 1 mj smo bili u postupku.Ostala trudna od prve.Sad ima 3,5 mjeseca.
Htjela bi jos jedno no za sad je samo masta jer sam rodila na carski oba dva.
I da u prosincu punim 35 god.

----------


## xavii

Tajci cestitaaam  :Smile: )

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro cure... 
Već sam negdje pisala ali evo za nove cure. Imam 29 godina (jos 2.mj.do okruglih 30). Nemam djece jos, pokušavamo već godinu i pol... 
Nadam se da nećemo jos dugo  :Smile:

----------


## Tajci66

Hvala Xavi  :Smile: 
Ja imam 26 godina i nemamo jos djece, ovo nam je prva trudnoca. Pokusavali smo godinu i mjesec dana.
Anka moj muz je pio cink i vitamin c, s tim smo krenuli za pocetak i rezultati su se ubrzo vidjeli na izgledu ejakulata. Najvise savjeta nam je dao decko u Polleo sportu ne bi vjerovali. Ovo smo kupili u ljekarni sto je muz pio. Budite uporni i podrska jedno drugom i sve ce biti dobro.
Cure ja sam jutros u 5 opet radila test, nisam mogla cekat sutra :/ jel se trebam zabrinut ako je crtica iste jacine ko i jcr? Znam da mi je Ives rekla da ce bit tamnija ako pricekam sutra, al jednostavno nisam mogla cekat  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Anka ja nemam pojma ali odi na temu o  potpomognutoj. Tamo ce ti sigurno netko znati odgovorit ili te bar usmjerit gdje trazit.

----------


## nivesa

Ja ugazila u 30.u 8 mj.
Dvije trudnoce ,dva andela.
Jedan u 27 tt drugi u samom pocetku sa nekih 9tt

----------


## Limeta

Cure, evo da i ja napisem koju o sebi.. Nedavno sam napunila 32godine, mm i ja nemamo djece, a pokusavamo 11 ciklusa i ulazemo nadu u ovaj 12ti  :Wink:

----------


## Ives000

*Anka* draga moja, evo curke su ti sve rekle, i ja ih potpisujem. 
Osmijeh na lice, glavu gore, muža za ruku i rješavati problem. 
Brzo će bebica, sad si zamisli samo koliko bi vremena izgubili da
niste ovo saznali...  :Love: 


*Cheerilee* Molit cu se za malenog da sve dobro prodje.Samo hrabro.
a kad god mozes dodji, mi smo ti tu stalno  (inventari  :škartoc:   :Embarassed:  ) . 


*Romeo*, draga. Kako si mi? Kakva je situejšen kod vas?


*MonaLi* znamo koliko je mučno čekanje. Ali isplati se. Naoružaj se strpljenjem nema nam druge.

*
vjerujem u bolje sutra* ja sam prije dva mjeseca izgubila kćer u 22tt . 
sad sam opet tu. Borim se za svoju malenu dugicu.  :Zaljubljen: 
26 mi je godina, *mm* 30 , ciklusi su mi prije bili neredoviti, sada cemo vidjeti kako ce se poravnati



*Karanfilčić* kako si nam ti? 
*
Tajci66  *  :Love:

----------


## Tajci66

Ives grlis me jel je to ok il nije? Il samo jer sam rekla da sam tebe trebala slusat?  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

*tajci*, grlim te jer sam jako sretna zbog tebe, i ne brini zbog testića. Potamnit će on. 
Beta se dupla svaka dva dana, zato sam rekla da piškiš tek prekosutra, Mada bi i onda mogla biti ista 
jačina crtice kao i na prethodnom testu. Najbolje ćeš znati za tj. dana kad odeš na uzv i ugledaš ono maleno srčeko kako treperi. Sad se lijepo probaj opustiti
i nemoj se više testovima zamarati. Crtice si dobila. I to je najbitnije  :Kiss:

----------


## Anka91

Cure hvala vam do neba. Za pocetak kupila vitamin c i cink. Dok nevidimo sta ce dr reci.  Ja planiram jos uzet caj od vrkute za sebe

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 29.01.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:  




monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~42.dc
tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc ll
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc


Odbrojavalice: 



mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~ 20.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc





Ako netko od cura želi k nama na listu, slobodno se javite! 



Ljubičice sretno !!!!*  :fige: *  Za još* *ll*

----------


## Tajci66

Hvala ti Ives puno  :Smile:  divna si <3
Anka nama je ta kombinacija pomogla. Probajte napraviti cajnu mjesavinu kopriva, stolisnik, kamilica i neka to pije jednu do 2 salice na dan. To sam pronasla na netu i napravili smo to, al MM nije bas bio ustrajan  :Smile:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

I ja sam rodila oba sina CR
tako da nije problem za jos jedan CR
meni je ginic rekao tri ciklusa i mozemo ponovo

ajme, ja se sada osjecam staro kraj vas mladih cura
 :Grin: 


ives znam za tvoju pricu, pratila sam je 
grlim jako

tajci...plus je plus(crtica)  ne moze sad nestati

----------


## MonaLi

e cure, sad dok čekam sve te pretrage i to bas bi htjela nešto piti za ovulaciju, ono da se mozda i desi samo od sebe. Koja kombinacija je najbolja? Posto ja nemam ovulacije... Cijeli ciklus vrkuta ili? Pila sam i onaj čaj za zaštitu žena, on mi je čak bio dobar... Hmmm

----------


## Ives000

MonaLi, ja sam jedno vrijeme pila marulju i vrkutu i kasnije femisan kapi. Probaj s tim. I ako sam ipak isla na klomifene probaj. Mozda tebi pomogne nesto od navedenog.  :Wink:

----------


## Romeo85

Ives, jos uvijek cekam papa nalaz, vec sam dosadna sestri u ambulanti. Nadam se da ce biti ok i onda napadamo dalje.

MonaLi, meni je pomogla vrkuta i nocurak iz dm i svaki dan jedan bambus  :Smile:  , ovulacija je vec 10 mj redovita.

----------


## MonaLi

jedan bambus? Kao alkoholni ili? Haha  :Smile: 
Znaci vrkuta stvarno pomaze? Hmm probala sam već 2 puta piti i uvijek nešto, nikako da prođe cijeli mjesec...
Ives, a Marulju piješ do kada? A vrkutu cijelo vrijeme ili?

----------


## nivesa

Jutro cure.
Jucer sam nasla na gacama krvi :/
Svjeza crvena krv. Nije bas da mi je jasno od cega.

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

jutro cure!

nivesa, da nije menga uranila?
ili su se hormoni posemerili?

----------


## zola

Pozdrav cure! Nisam bila pri kompu neko vrijeme pa me nije bilo niti među vama. Vidim da sam svašta propustila. 

Draga *tajci* čestitam na trudnoći  :grouphug:  baš je bilo krajnje vrijeme za novo odbrojavanje!

*Nivesa* nemam pojma što bi moglo biti. Imali i dalje krvi ili je stalo? Možda implantacija?  :fige:

----------


## xavii

Nivesa moze biti i od O?

----------


## karanfilčić

*Ives* ja sam zasad stvarno super, strah me puno se hvaliti ali nadam se da će tako i ostati. Mučnine su prestale i osjećam se super sada.  :Very Happy: 
Kad smo kod predstavljanja (iako sam ja sad trudna)  da i ja ponešto napišem,  nažalost ja imam 3 anđela (20tt, 28tt i treću curu sam rodila s 34tt umrla je nakon 3tj). :Crying or Very sad:   Imam 29god,mm 36 i čekamo već 10g(mladi smo se oženili  :Wink: ).  
Ja sam bila 12.01 na mini anomaly scanu i kombiniranom probiru nalazi super, sad čekam anomaly scan 19.02 tada ću biti trudna 19 +4tt.  Imala sam e.coli u urinu ali riješila sam je se. 
Stalno vas pratim, jako mi je drago zbog tajči nadam se da će uskoro biti još puno plusića, sve ste to zaslužile  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## nivesa

Menga nije jer je stalo.
Implantacija...hm...zadnji odnos je bio u ned.
A moze bit i O.

----------


## Anka91

Da se i ja predstavim....24 god, mm 31 god ja se borim sa PCOS od svoje 16 god neredoviti ciklusi i sve ostalo što ide uz to...konstatno sam bila pod terapijom. U 10 mj prošle godine prestajem sa terapijama jer smo se odlučili na bebu. I za sad još ništa i najnovije otkriće jako loš sgram...znači borba se nastavlja :Trči:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 30.01.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:  




monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~43.dc
tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc ll
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc


Odbrojavalice: 



mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~ 21.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## Ives000

*Hej haj evo i mene*  :mama:  
*

MonaLi* ja sam prvo pila marulju do dana pretpostavljene O, a kasnije vrkutu. Ali imaš više načina,ali bolje si malo  progooglaj
jer sam ja ipak godinu dana starija i mam se slabije sjećam  :Grin:   :škartoc:  


*Romeo* samo ti njima i dalje dosadjuj , i tako radi  sve dok ne dobijes svoj smotuljak u ruke.  :Kiss: 
*
Zenii* draga, sretno u ponedjeljak, da nam ubrzo budeš trbušasta  :fige:  


*Nivesa* meni je jednom bilo krvavih tragova ali jako malo i bilo je roskasto. 
Doktor mi je rekao tada da se to može dogoditi i kod ovulacije. Najbolje si nazovi ginića
pa provjeri s njim.

*Karanfilčić* draga moja. Šaljem ti ogromni zagrljaj. Jako mi je drago da je sada sve u redu i da se 
dobro osjećaš. Sigurna sam da ti tvoja tri  prekrasna anđela pomažu u svemu. I da vas čuvaju.
Zaslužila si napokon biti sretna i oni to znaju i sigurna sam da su uz tebe u svemu. 
Ajme pa već si na polovici... brzo će proći i druga polovica, a tvoja mala dugica će biti 
u tvojim rukama.

----------


## nivesa

Ak je ono jucer bilo od O ima li danas jos nade za "nekaj napravit"?

----------


## Ives000

Ima koliko ja znam.  Kazu da treba pokrivati tri dana prije "O" na dan "O", i dan nakon "O" zato u akciju!!! Jos imas cajta  :Grin:   :fige:

----------


## nivesa

Danas silujem muza kako god hehehe

----------


## nivesa

Opet malo krvi....

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, kavica!

Ives piši 1. dc

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

jutro...
mami...mi smo isto godiste!
ajde netko malo stariji 
zapravo, u najboljim godinama

tebi su i inace tako ratki ciklusi?

moji su 35-45 dana, pa mi je ovo bas kratko

----------


## zola

*Nivesa* kakvo je danas stanje? držim fige da je ovaj ciklus tvoj dobitni  :grouphug: 

*Ives* meni danas *2dc*..

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 31.01.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




(Ne)čekalice:  




monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**44.dc
tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**39.dc  ll
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**36.dc
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**30.dc
**




Odbrojavalice: 


**vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~**~**22.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**18.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**16.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**8.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**6.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**5.dc
**zol**a   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *  *2.dc**
**mami2* *~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**1.dc
*

----------


## Jagodicabobica

25 godina, peru me majcinski instinkti jako zadnjih godinu dana, al tek smo krenuli a mene vec deru (pravi ili imaginarni) simptomi. Boli dole blizu desnog jajnika, prvo malo zadnja dva dana jace, i podrigujem po malo poslje svakog jela. Tu i tamo glava uhvati ali malo. Zgaravica kad se full najedem, zadnja dva dana malo kriza na sekundu. Ja 90% sigurna da sam trudna i 100% luda od iscekivanja. Piskim ili danas al popizdim i kupim test ili u srijedu.
O bila 19.1. M treba (ne) stic 2.2.

Puno podrske i osmijeha svima salje jagodica!

----------


## nivesa

Zola nekaj slabasno rozo. Ali ono jucer i prekjucer je bas bila krv

----------


## MAMI 2

> jutro...
> mami...mi smo isto godiste!
> ajde netko malo stariji 
> zapravo, u najboljim godinama
> 
> tebi su i inace tako ratki ciklusi?
> 
> moji su 35-45 dana, pa mi je ovo bas kratko


Da inače su mi ciklusi kratki, sad je još dobro, do prije par mjeseci bi spoting krenuo 18 dc pa m 26 i traje 7 dana, koma. Sad se spoting smirio, zadnja 2 ciklusa, jedan dan brljavi i onds krene.

Sad mi je lakše kad vidim da nisam jedina u najboljim godinama koja želi još djece.

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 1.2.2016.  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




(Ne)čekalice:   




monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 45.dc
tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 40.dc  ll
romeo85 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc





Odbrojavalice:


vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~23.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

*

----------


## Zenii

Drage moje, up date...čuvam dvije mrvice..sad dva tjedna čekanja do bete

----------


## MonaLi

zenii - držim figeeee  :Smile:  da beta bude do neba i natrag  :Smile: 

I moj up date - spermiogram je dragom normozoospermia, to je ok jelda? Tako piše na nalazima, ne trebam dalje tražiti kaj znaci?

----------


## Zenii

super MonaLi, to je dobar nalaz

----------


## MAMI 2

Zeni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Monali super nalaz.

----------


## Tajci66

Zeni super, nek beta bude visoka i uredna i skolska trudnoca  :Smile: 
Mona super vijest, bas mi je drago  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

joj i meni je baš drago, barem jedna dobra vijest.
Danas sam rekla šefu i kolegici situaciju, da ću izostajati i to sve onako zapakirano... nije imao šta reći, samo da će tražiti još jednog čovjeka da kolegica ne krepa sama od posla kad me nema.
Malo mi je sad lakše i radi toga... Već dugo ni ne spavam normalno i baš me to sve brinulo oko posla.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ives000

*Zenii* divno  :Love:   .. držim  :fige:  da beta bude prava beturina  :Dancing Fever: 
i da trudnoća bude uredna i školska.

----------


## Ives000

> joj i meni je baš drago, barem jedna dobra vijest.
> Danas sam rekla šefu i kolegici situaciju, da ću izostajati i to sve onako zapakirano... nije imao šta reći, samo da će tražiti još jednog čovjeka da kolegica ne krepa sama od posla kad me nema.
> Malo mi je sad lakše i radi toga... Već dugo ni ne spavam normalno i baš me to sve brinulo oko posla.


I to je dobro. Nemoj zbog toga biti jadna. Fer je od tebe bilo što si rekla a sada hrabro naprijed po bebicu. Bez nepotrebne sekiracije molim. 
Vidiš da sve ide u dobrom smjeru  :Kiss:

----------


## Romeo85

Zenii, odlicno, drago mi zbog tebe, cuuuuvaj mrvice, nek upali od prve, vidim i prosli put se odmah zaljepilo  :Smile:  sretno, bas sam se nasla u tvojoj kozi  :Smile: 

MonaLi, nalaz je prva liga, sretno dalje. Lijepo da si sefu rekla situaciju, i sama sam na tom mjestu i voljela bi znati da ce radnica mozda otici na bolovanje, ovako ima vremena da nadje zamjenu, a tebi zelim svu srecu svijeta  :Smile:

----------


## kristinica

Mami2, vjerujem u bolje sutra, niste jedine, i ja sam 77godište  :Smile: 
Zenii, vibre na najjače !!!!

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - da, sada idemo dalje... Još samo da mene riješimo... :/

Romeo - hvala ti  :Smile:  Nama je na poslu takva ludnica i moj posao tako stresan i tko god novi sad dođe mora učiti jako dugo da me poprati tako da me baš bilo strah sada doći do njega i reći "e znate ja bi si sad jednu bebu  :Smile:  ". Ali prošlo je bezbolno, eto nekad i šefovi pozitivno iznenade, hehe :D Pitao me koliko bi to okvirno bilo bolovanja mjesečno, nisam znala što bi mu rekla? :/

 Ako su jajovodi prohodni i spermiogram ok onda uglavnom ne šalju na IVF? Jel netko možda zna po kojem principu to odlučuju?

----------


## Romeo85

Ovisi u kakvim smjenama radis i mozes li se za folikulometrije dogovarati tipa popodne ako radis ujutro, ne znam jesi li spomenula gdje ides u postupak, puna mi glava pa vise nisam sigurna.
Znaci dok ides na fm mislim da ne trebas na bolovanje, jedino onaj dan i mozda jos dva tri dana nakon transfera. Bar ja tako planiram, znaci poslije transfera koji dan odmirovati, a ostatak vremena laganini i sto mirnije, jer stres bi mogao napraviti cuda. 

Ako je sve to ok, mislim da se onda ide s inseminacijom.

----------


## MonaLi

Ja ti radim od 7-15 svaki dan, od pon-pet. Ali sam u Petrovoj, a tamo su folikulometrije kod moje doc u pola 9 ujutro... pa dok nas sve zareda, dosta se čeka kažu cure. A i trebat ću sve te pretrage obaviti, sve je to manje više ujutro :/
A i ako bi išla na postupke sumnjam da bi išla raditi jer je to 8h stresa i daleko radim od doma pa i puno vožnje itd.

Misliš da me nebi možda stavili za početak samo na Klomifen? jer ja još baš ništa nisam probala...

----------


## Romeo85

Hm, da, nezgodno. Jesi obavila sta od pretraga ili tek budes? 
Mislim da je tebi najpametnije za vrijeme fm uzeti nekakav godisnji, u medjuvremenu, nek se tvoja zamjena uci, a onda dalje nastavis s bolovanjem. U biti o svemu tomebi trebala popricati sa svojim gin, mislim da ti on izdaje doznaku. Valjda ce se javiti netko od cura ko je to prosao...

Ni ja jos nisam nista od toga probala, ali mislim da bi klomifen mogao ici ako se ide s inseminacijom, mislim da ovisi o tvojoj ovulaciji.

----------


## MonaLi

hmm da...  Nešto ću morati, vidjet ću sve kad donesem sve nalaze doktorici. Nisam ništa od pretraga napravila jos... Prvo čekam da mi kaže sto trebam. Naručiti ću se za bris jedan dan jer ću to svakako trebati... A ostalo ko zna, čula sam da ću svašta morati zbog pcos :/

Ja sam mislila da doktorica opće prakse piše doznake? Tako sam pročitala negdje, hmm?
Mislim da neću ići na inseminaciju ako je sgram dobar? Ne znam... Ništa vise ne znam  :Smile:

----------


## Romeo85

Da, ima tu dosta pretraga. Mislim da i gin i dr opce prakse mogu pisati bolovanje. U svakom slucaju sretno, sve ti ovisi o nalazima.  :Smile:

----------


## Romeo85

Curke moj papa nalaz u redu, hvala Bogu!!!! Sutra zovem dr Lucija za konzultacije, jedini trenutni problem je sto moje m nema i nema, trebala je vec doci, test danas neg, ovulacija je bila 21dc....

----------


## MonaLi

hvala Romeo  :Smile: 
I moje menge jos nema...:/ ako ne dođe sutra pocet ću piti duphaston koji mi je ostao od prošlog puta

----------


## MAMI 2

Na folukometriju ideš svaki drugi dan, kad je aspiracija možeš taj dan uzet bolovanje a mižda ti bude vikend pa ti neće trebat i onda kad ti vrate mižeš bolovanje.

----------


## MonaLi

Aha znaci ako ću ići samo na stimulaciju klomifenom onda samo uzimam bolovanje kad su folikulometrije? A od kojeg do kojeg dana ciklusa se to ide?  :Smile:  thanks

----------


## MAMI 2

Pa za to ti netreba bo, možeš poslije na posao.

Jutrooo, kavica!

----------


## MonaLi

> Pa za to ti netreba bo, možeš poslije na posao.
> 
> Jutrooo, kavica!


Teško, došla bi na posao oko 11-12h jer se čeka, a nemrem doći tada jer bi me razapeli valjda  :Smile:

----------


## Limeta

Jutro!
MonaLi najbolje ti uzmi bolovanje i lagano bez stresa.. razumijem te u potpunosti..ja odem raditi na teren i onda gledam hocu li fuliti ovulaciju pa sad hocu li stici izvaditi hormone na vrijeme, dok nisam otisla na put... a m kasni i onda ne mogu nista isplanirati kako treba... 
I da jutros test negativan... Kasna ovulacija ...

----------


## nivesa

BO ti pise gin ako je sa ginekoloske strane. Mislim da tu dr opce prakse ne moze nista.

----------


## Zenii

Romeo super za papa test! Znači uskoro krećete, sretno do neba..

MonaLi, napravi onako kako osjećaš i što će ti biti najmanje stresno. Ja sam recimo (u 1.postupku) bila na folikulometrijama svaki drugi dan (ukupno možda 4 puta) do 11 h i onda na posao. Punkcija i transefer bolovanje. Ali tako je pasalo i meni i poslodavcu.
Ovaj put sam imala folikulometrije poslijepodne i moram priznati da mi je to bilo puno lakše, bez stresa, ne moram nigdje žuriti, nitko me ne zove na mob itd.
Tako da..ako želiš naravno...iskoristi bolovanje jer imaš puno pravo na njega

----------


## Romeo85

Hvala Zenii, evo danas se narucila kod svog mpo dr, 9.2.idemo na pregled  :Smile:

----------


## Romeo85

Ives, pisi danas 1dc.

----------


## MonaLi

Limeta - da, još bi ja nekako da mogu popodne, ali nemam tu opciju, a glupo mi je plaćati privatno dok ne moram. Uostalom ionako planiram ostati trudna, mora se firma počet snalaziti bez mene polako :D

Nivesa - to mi je još bolje, bolje ginekologica zna zašto i koliko mi piše dana, valjda  :Smile: 

Romeo - jel ti to prvi put da ideš mpo doktoru? Privatno? (isto sam se već pogubila u postovima )

----------


## Romeo85

MonaLi, bila sam vec prosle godine, povadili sve nalaze, u medjuvremenu mm bio na operaciji i jos 100 cuda se izdesavalo. A sad idemo na konacnu odluku i kontrolu sgrama, prosli put je dr preporucio icsi zbog loseg nalaza, sad u utorak cemo znati jel se sta promijenilo ili
su decki iste brzine. Sve u svemu jedva cekam vise krenuti s tim i napokon se pomaknuti s mjesta. Idemo privatno u ivf centar. I ja se pogubim, dogadja se  :Smile:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

pratim i citam, ali nema nista pametno napisati
danas mi je dan uljepsala kuma, plusic u 40. 
tako da nsimo mi s 38. punih tako stare
idemo dalje u nove pobjede

----------


## MonaLi

Romeo - Aha, nisi trebala opet sve pretrage raditi pošto si ih davno radila?
Znam kako ti je, jesmo u problemima ali ipak postoji uzbuđenje prije...možda je baš idući ciklus taj?  :Smile: 
Možda se riješi problem... možda se uskoro nađe rješenje...Ja samo o tome razmišljam.
Držim fige  :Smile: 
Ajde super da možeš privatno, bar nema gužvi... čekanja... itd.

----------


## Zenii

MonaLi, najbitnije da si krenula, sve će se posložiti samo po sebi. Ja se prečesto brinem oko posla, pa kako će bez mene, nema tko preuzeti, klijenti lude...
Ali na kraju dana kad razmislim...to je moj život i moja obitelj i ako to netko ne razumije njegova stvar :Razz: 
Uz sav stres koji moramo prolaziti da bi postale mame, ne želim se još zamarati i mišljenjem okoline.

----------


## Zenii

> pratim i citam, ali nema nista pametno napisati
> danas mi je dan uljepsala kuma, plusic u 40. 
> tako da nsimo mi s 38. punih tako stare
> idemo dalje u nove pobjede


Ma šta stare sa 38., molim lijepo..u najboljim godinama :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bokic svima. Nisam sve ispratila ali samo cu za ove zadnje postove rec da su godine samo broj, starost osobe je u glavi. Moja baka je sa 70 kusur kartala s frendicama do 2-3 ujutro! Hehe!

Moje novosti: M treba stic od danas do cetvrtka (cet zadnji dan, danasnji izbacuje u mobu)
Prije dva dana isla piskiti i bio negativan. Sad se psujem jer znam da je to bilo rano.
Jedino sumnjivo mi kaj sam prije M obicno dole suha, a sad i dalje imam iscjedak.

Eto tolko od mene cisto ak nekog zanima stanje u mojim gacicama haha. Navijajte da M ne stigne, i drzim svima vama fige!

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 2.2.2016.  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






(Ne)čekalice:   




monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 46.dc
tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 41.dc ll
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc





Odbrojavalice:


vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~24.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
**romeo85 * *~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**1.dc*

----------


## Ives000

Eto ako ima netko čorav, danas će super vidjeti listu.. :Grin:   fakat sam je uvećala.  :facepalm: 

Toliko ste se raspisale da sam vas jedva popratila sve.  :Coffee: 

*Romeo* juuuuuuuj još malo i krećemo po pluseka!!!! Bravo   :pivo: 
Sa zadovoljstvom te budem maknula s liste čim mi daš znak i daj nam donesi *ll* da se malo divimo!!! 
*
Zenii* naravno to vrijedi i za tebe.

*Jagodice* draga molim te ostani tako vedra, i dobro raspoložena uvijek!!!! Eto lijepo od tebe što si nam dala uvid u 
u tvoju istuejšen... Držim ti fige da ''glupaća'' ne dođe i da se veselimo i tvojim crticama uskoro.  :fige:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives, ja ti vjerujem u ono da pozitivno razmisljanje privlaci pozitivnu energiju. I pozitivan test haha. Ja i dalje brijem da sam se sje jer sam piskila prerano i jos navecer poslje 20h.
I dalje se drzim za ono probadanje od prije par dana. I da, jucer sam isla jedno 8-9 puta na wc piskiti...hahaha (koji sam ja freak)
Kak si mi ti Ives?

----------


## Romeo85

MonaLi, oko pola godine su mi stari nalazi od markera, a sve ostalo je frisko... I da, opterecivala sam se sa svim tim do prije koji mjesec, onda sam napokon poslozila sve u glavi i skuzila sta bude bit ce, kod nas bi ocito jako veliko cudo bilo da prirodno zatrudnim, zbog cjelokupne dijagnoze.... Ali se jos uvijek nisam prestala opterecivati sta ce biti s firmom kad ja ne budem stalno bila u toku, jer u biti svi sve pitaju mene, u biti sam ih sama tako naucila i moram ih sve preodgojiti jer je napokon doslo moje vrijeme i najvise se moram posvetiti sebi i svojoj obiteljskoj buducnosti, u poslu ce mm morati duplo uskociti jer ja planiram uzeti odmor  :Smile: 


Ives, draga, bas mi je drago jer si uz mene, puno mi to znaci. Znas, od pocetka si mi nekako sjela, haha.... :Smile: 
Javim ti kad da me skines s liste, jos ovaj ciklus cu biti s vama... A i stalno cu vas pratiti i javljati novosti  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Romeo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## Romeo85

Mami  :Love:

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi, oko pola godine su mi stari nalazi od markera, a sve ostalo je frisko... I da, opterecivala sam se sa svim tim do prije koji mjesec, onda sam napokon poslozila sve u glavi i skuzila sta bude bit ce, kod nas bi ocito jako veliko cudo bilo da prirodno zatrudnim, zbog cjelokupne dijagnoze.... Ali se jos uvijek nisam prestala opterecivati sta ce biti s firmom kad ja ne budem stalno bila u toku, jer u biti svi sve pitaju mene, u biti sam ih sama tako naucila i moram ih sve preodgojiti jer je napokon doslo moje vrijeme i najvise se moram posvetiti sebi i svojoj obiteljskoj buducnosti, u poslu ce mm morati duplo uskociti jer ja planiram uzeti odmor


Sta se posla tiče znam kako ti je, ja sam si taman napravila kako mi pase na poslu, postrojila sve i napravila neki red, i sad ću izostajati pa ako zatrudnim neće me biti. Bas me strah sto kad se vratim. Sad se jedna kolegica vraća sa porodiljnog i svi su zadovoljni njenom zamjenom i sad neznaju kaj da rade... Obje su dobre. I kolegica kaj je 2 puta rodila kaže sa se ni na jednom poslu nije nakon porodiljnog vratila na isto radno mjesto... :/ užas  :Smile: 
Ali nema smisla o tome razmišljati, na to ne možemo utjecati....  :Smile:  ako si sama svoja šefica onda jos manje brige imaš sto će biti  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jagodicasti update: Stigla M. Bila tolko uljudna da priceka da se produbim i dodem do wca....ali bas je mogla na 9mjeseci na godisnji. Sad se osjecam tolko glupo jer sam samu sebe uvjerila bila...

Ali dobro.... Novu sansu nam svima pruza mjesec ljubavi!

CURE OVO JE JEDINI ZENSKI MJESEC I OVOG MJESECA RULAMO!!

I da....   Kavaaaaaa  :Smile:

----------


## Limeta

Jutrooo
Jagodice zao mi je sto je tvoja m stigla  :Sad: 
Ali bez brige tek ste poceli.. to sa simptomima nemoj da te cudi...malo koja od nas ne umisli sebi simptome trudnoce  bas svaki mjesec  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice zao mi je, ali ne brini... Tek si krenula. Uz taj tvoj veliki optimizam mislim da nećeš dugo čekati Hehe  :Smile: 
Ovo će doslovno biti mjesec ljubavi (sexa) :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jao cure bas mi toplo oko srca kad vidim vase poruke! Bila sam ujutro malo tuzna ali trgla se jer kad vidim kolko ste sve vi jake i kak se borite ne pada mi na pamet izigravati patnicu!

Mona, vec sam sa Ives podjelila svoju teoriju da ak neznam kad je tocno O najbolje se sexat cijeli mjesec hahaha. Znaci 29 - 6 (zbog M jer to je meni bekino) to je 22 dana hahaha.

----------


## Ives000

jagodice želiš li na listu s curama ?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Moze! Danas dobila, jel to znaci 1. Ili 27? Nznm to bas kak ide ti vjerojatno znas bolje od mene... Sad me sram kaj priznajem hahaha. Al zato sam naucila sve o ovulaciji muahahah!
Ives kaxi kaj? Nesto si "tiha"

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za:   3.2.2016.**** 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   




monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 47.dc
tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 42.dc ll
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
**vjerujem u bolje sutra**~~~~* * 25.dc**




Odbrojavalice:


nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
romeo85 ~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~**2.dc
jagodicabobica**~~~~~~**~**~~~ 1.dc**



vjerujem u bolje sutra dobro nam došla u ljubičice!!!**
*

----------


## Ives000

> Ives, draga, bas mi je drago jer si uz mene, puno mi to znaci. 
> Znas, od pocetka si mi nekako sjela, haha....Javim ti kad da me skines s liste, jos ovaj ciklus cu biti s vama... A i stalno cu vas pratiti i javljati novosti


Pa kad smo si baš baš kliknule  :Love: 
Ja sam u pripravnosti i čekam znak!!  :Grin: 

*Jagodicabobica dobro nam došla na Listu...i što manje nam se na njoj zadržala*  :pivo: *
*



> Moze! Danas dobila, jel to znaci 1. Ili 27? Nznm to bas kak ide ti vjerojatno znas bolje od mene... Sad me sram kaj priznajem hahaha. Al zato sam naucila sve o ovulaciji muahahah!
> Ives kaxi kaj? Nesto si "tiha"


Pošto si danas dobila to ti je odmah 1.dan ciklusa *(1.dc) 
*Nema te što biti sram..svašta ćeš ti tu još s nama naućiti.  :grouphug: 

Ja sam ti dobro, koliko mogu biti. Hvala na pitanju,  :Kiss:   Idem dan po dan. Čekam da mi dodje ''m'' 
pa da krenem opet na uzv preglede i tako. Nemam puno za prijaviti jer nastupamo tek za par mj. ja se nadam. 
Ali sve vas budno pratim i navijam s vama

----------


## Tajci66

Pozdrav cure.
Jagodice zao mi je radi M, glavu gore i u nove pobjede  :Smile: 
Cure nadam se da ce vasi sefovi imat razumijevanja i da cete sve uspjet odradit. Drzim fige da vam uspije od prve  :Smile: 
Jasam danas 6 tjedana i sad mozgam dal da odem dns na pregled kak je rekla dokt sa 6 tjedana ili da cekam do petka? Sta vi mislite?

----------


## nivesa

Strpi se jos dan dva.u pocetku t i dan znaci puno

----------


## Ives000

> Pozdrav cure.
> Jagodice zao mi je radi M, glavu gore i u nove pobjede 
> Cure nadam se da ce vasi sefovi imat razumijevanja i da cete sve uspjet odradit. Drzim fige da vam uspije od prve 
> Jasam danas 6 tjedana i sad mozgam dal da odem dns na pregled kak je rekla dokt sa 6 tjedana ili da cekam do petka? Sta vi mislite?


slažem se s Nivesom.. meni se tek 6+5 tt vidjelo srčeko. Probaj se još malo strpiti. 
Za čas će petak  :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives to je to dan po dan. Znas ono: Danas je prvi dan ostatka mog zivota. Nekad male stvari covjeka podignu pa makar to bilo samo sjesti pred tv i pogledati komediju! I hvala ti na sluzbenoj dobrodoslici! Dabog da me do Ozujka skinula s liste haha.

Tajci, ma sve pet. Malo ijutro bedara i sad se nabrijavam na novu O hihi. Kako si mi ti? Kak se osjecas? Ja ti nemam iskustva ali kolko znam da ti je bolje otic malo ranije nego kasnije. Cisto da ti dr moze pokazati nesto odredeno na tom ekranu. Cuvaj se!

----------


## nivesa

Strpi se do petka jer ako se sad nebude vidjelo kcs samo ces se brinut bezveze. Nekima se do 8 tt ne vide otkucaji.

----------


## Tajci66

Cure moje, zvala sam sestru od dokt i rekla je da dodem dns da vidimo i vidjeli smo gestacijsku vrecicu samo i dokt kaze da je to u redu za ove tjedne trudnoce i da dodem za 2 tjedna opet i da bi tada vec sve trebalo biti vidljivo. Nije da nisam slusala vase savjete, al bila sam bas nestrpljiva i drago mi je da sad znamo da je trudnoca potvrdena i da je u maternici  :Smile:   :Smile:  sad molimo Boga da bude sve u redu i da vidimo srceko drugi put i da bude sve u redu  :Smile:

----------


## Romeo85

Cestitam Tajci jos jednom, sretno do kraja....  :Smile:  I ja bi bila nestrpljivana tvom mjestu, sve je to razumljivo  :Smile:

----------


## Cheerilee

Evo mene, riješili operaciju uspješno tako da mogu sad lagano odbrojavati do ovulacije  :Wink:  a ona samo što nije  :Smile: ))

*tajci* - ja te skroz razumijem, i ja bih bila nestrpljiva !
Meni se u tri od četiri trudnoće tako posložilo da sam se naručila na redovnu kontrolu, a onda dva tjedna prije radila test koji je bio + 
Isto me uvijek naručila za 2tj na uzv  :Smile: 
Sretno ....

----------


## Anka91

Cure drzite fige sutra smo kod urologa. Tajci vjerujem da si sad puno mirnija kad si vidjela da je to to. Ja bi vjerovatno otrcala doktoru cim bi vidjela +

----------


## nivesa

Tajci super vijesti!
Sad odbrojavanje !!!!!

----------


## Ives000

*Tajci* eto vidis.. ma brzo ce proci i ta dva tjedna. 
A onda otvaramo i novo odbrojavanje  :Klap: 

*Cheerilee* drago mi je da je operacija prosla
dobro i sto ces sada imati vremena malo i za sebe.  :Wink:  

*Anka*  :fige:  da pregled kod urologa prođe u redu. I da sve bude dobro.

----------


## nivesa

Anka bodri muza znas da su oni mimozice  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

> Ives to je to dan po dan. Znas ono: Danas je prvi dan ostatka mog zivota. Nekad male stvari covjeka podignu pa makar to bilo samo sjesti pred tv i pogledati komediju! I hvala ti na sluzbenoj dobrodoslici! Dabog da me do Ozujka skinula s liste haha.


Cvrsto navijam da te maknem sa liste do ožujka  :pivo: 
 Eto kako se pokazalo, tajci sam donjela srecu s preuzimanjem liste  :Laughing:   pojavile se napokon i prve crtice..nadam se da ce se crtice mnozit..i da cete se  uskoro sve premjestati na trudnicke teme

----------


## MAMI 2

Tajči čestitam još jednom.
Anka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~. 
Ives malo sam se pogubila, kad ti opet krećeš, tj. koliko još moraš čekati.
Nivesa kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## Cheerilee

> *Cheerilee* drago mi je da je operacija prosla
> dobro i sto ces sada imati vremena malo i za sebe.  
> .



Ovih zadnjih par dana mi preletilo, stalno muving i ide vrijeme... Rekla sam da neću više pratiti ovulacije, ali kako sam danas ujutro ostala sama, nisam mogla a da ne pljunem u geratherm ; pokazuje da se ovulacija bliži i opet one misli, hoćemo li uspjeti ovaj mjesec  :Smile:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

geratherm ????
KAJ JE TO? I GDJE SE KUPUJE?

ja sam totalno izasla iz tih stvari...ja znam za testove za ovulaciju i to je to

----------


## Cheerilee

http://www.mojaljekarna.hr/plodnost/...dnih-dana.html

Ja ga imam godinama, odlična stvar za praćenje ovulacije... Potrebno je jedno vrijeme praćenja da bi se točno mogao očitati rezultat...
Cijena je oko 300kn ali velim okular je trajan, samo se s vremena promijeni baterija.... 
Ujutro na okular staviti malo sline, kad se osuši može se očitati rezultat; ako ima ovulacije prikaz je pun paprati, ako se vide ovalni kao kamenčići nema ovulacije... I to je to, jako jednostavno...

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

aaa...to je to
hvala
tako nesto sam imala davno, samo bilo je primitivnije, koliko se sjecam neko stakalce...i nije mi nesto pomoglo

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ovo je mozda bolje, moglo bi se i probati

ajme, ja u cekalicama...lijepo za vidjeti
hvala na dobrodoslici
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja sam prvi kupila prije deset godina, i imala ga do prije par mjececi,,, onda sam kupila ovaj s linka... 
Od svih trakica ovo mi je najbolje... isprobala sam i clearblu digitalni test za ovulaciju, bacila 200kn a pokvaril se nakon četiri trakice (od 10 ukuono)...

----------


## nivesa

> Nivesa kakvo je stanje kod tebe?


Nista...sve miruje osim kaj me leda ubijaju a nekak mi je to prerano za ikaj. Sva sam nekako cudna ovaj mj.

----------


## MonaLi

cure, od moje menge jos ništa, već tjedan dana me zna rezati dole u trbuhu kao da ću dobiti, recimo noćas me bol i probudila al sad opet ništa... Nikako da dođe, a ako počnem duphaston piti onda ga moram 10 dana uzimati, ne znam kaj da radim?

----------


## nivesa

Si radila test?

----------


## zola

Ja dok nisam tu došla nisam imala pojma da postoje stvari poput tih trakica za ovulaciju ili ovakvih spravica poput geratherma  :Laughing: 

MonaLi jesi sigurna da nije bilo ovulacije, možda ipak da pišneš testić? Da li ti i inače toliko traju ciklusi?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Tajci, sad ti valjda mogu i priznati da ja nebi mogla cekati hahaha. 
Chaarliee tebi puno srece u mjesecu sexa....ovaaaj, ljubavi (hihi)! 
Anka sretno!
Ives donesi mi srecu u Veljaci i dam ti pola od onog kaj bude za 9mj islo "pod glavu" haha!

----------


## MonaLi

Radila sam testove oko 35.dc ali sam i vadila betu na 41.dc i sve je negativno. 
Inače su mi kratki ciklusi... Kupila sam si sad i evine kapi, ali ne znam dal da krenem sad s tim, ili kad dođe M... Aaaaaaa

----------


## nivesa

Odi dr onda draga. Nemas kaj cekat

----------


## MonaLi

A znam, bila sam kod nje kad sam betu vadila i rekla je da pijem duphaston ali imala sam tada sve simptome koda će sama doći i nisam htjela piti, i tako svaki dan. I sad vise nisam pametna :/ te tablete me bacaju u depresiju i bas ih ne podnosim... Oh životeeee!!!!

----------


## Limeta

Cure imate li iskustva sa one step pregnancy test osjetljivost ultra 10? Narucila sam ih sa ebay i citam sad da cure imaju negativna iskustva tj.da i nisu bas tako osjetljivi..
Radila sam test jutros i negativan... danas mi je 14dpo i povremeno imam osjecaj da cu dobiti..

----------


## željkica

Pozdrav cure! Čitam vas već neko vrijeme pa evo se odlučila javit, inače sam u mpo vodama a dok čekam da krenem u novi postupak probati ćemo prirodno (premda su šanse nikakve) a vidim da vi tu imate puno iskustva s praćenjem ovulacije, namjeravam kupit te trakice , jesu neke bolje/gore ili je svejedno?

----------


## Ives000

pozdrav ekipa  :mama: 





> Ives malo sam se pogubila, kad ti opet krećeš, tj. koliko još moraš čekati.


ehh moja Mami  :kettlebell:  još ništa. Još moram čekati dva ciklusa, ovaj sad što čekam i idući.. doktor mi je
rekao da bi mi par dana nakon sad ove menge što treba doći odmah izazvao drugu da se to 
dobro sve pročisti i onda bi išli ponavljati briseve, ako bi sve bilo dobro
odmah bi se mogli baciti na posao. 





> Ovih zadnjih par dana mi preletilo, stalno muving i ide vrijeme... Rekla sam da neću više pratiti ovulacije, ali kako sam danas ujutro ostala sama, nisam mogla a da ne pljunem u geratherm ; pokazuje da se ovulacija bliži i opet one misli, hoćemo li uspjeti ovaj mjesec




da mi je samo kuna za svaki put koji sam rekla da neću više pratiti ovulaciju, da ću se sada opustiti..itd.. :Rolling Eyes: 





> Cure imate li iskustva sa one step pregnancy test osjetljivost ultra 10? Narucila sam ih sa ebay i citam sad da cure imaju negativna iskustva tj.da i nisu bas tako osjetljivi..
> Radila sam test jutros i negativan... danas mi je 14dpo i povremeno imam osjecaj da cu dobiti..


Draga ne znam ti za druge, ali ja samo te i koristim. Mene još nisu iznevjerile. U sat su mi točno pokazale ovulaciju, i sa njihovim testom za trudnoću sam detektirala svoje prve crtice. 11dpo sam već vidjela prvu  sjenicu, ja imam samo riječ hvale. 






> Pozdrav cure! Čitam vas već neko vrijeme pa evo se odlučila javit, inače sam u mpo vodama a dok čekam da krenem u novi postupak probati ćemo prirodno (premda su šanse nikakve) a vidim da vi tu imate puno iskustva s praćenjem ovulacije, namjeravam kupit te trakice , jesu neke bolje/gore ili je svejedno?


Dobro nam došla  :pivo: 
Eto nadam se da ćeš brzo ugledati svoj poz. testić i da ti mpo neće trebati. 
Kako sam rekla Limeti, ja ti koristim uvijek ove testiće  http://www.ebay.com/itm/361213659387...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
i lh-trakice, i testiće za trudnoću. I prezadovoljna sam, svaki put mi sve točno pokaže. 
(znam to jer je potvrđeno i folikulometrijama)  :Grin:

----------


## Ives000

> Ives donesi mi srecu u Veljaci i dam ti pola od onog kaj bude za 9mj islo "pod glavu" haha!


pitam se samo kako mi je ovo promaklo  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Ma samo ti dobij plusić to će meni biti dovoljno.  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Opet ja  :Smile:  čitam sad na netu nekog doktora koji odgovara pacijentima i kaže on ženi "Zašto nemate predznake menstruacije, mislim zato što Vam ciklus vjerovatno nije bio ovulacijski pa su predznaci nadolazeće menstruacije slabi."
Sto to tako funkcionira? Ako nemam pred mengu simptome tipa bolne grudi, grčeve, to je mozda znak da nije bilo ovulacije? Jer ja nekad imam a nekad nemam te simptome, nikad nisam znala zašto nekad nemam.

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za:4.2.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   




monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~~~48.dc
tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**43.dc  ll
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~~~34.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~~~~**26.dc




Odbrojavalice:


nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~~* *22.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~ * *20.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~~**12.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~10**.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~~* *9.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~~* *6.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~~**5.dc
romeo85 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~~* *3.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~**~~~* *2.dc*

----------


## Tajci66

Pozdrav cure.
Ives ti si mi donijela srecu, da. Tvoja sarena lista  :Smile:  Hvala ti puno, najvise na tome  :Smile: 
Zeljkica dobro nam dosla i sto prije otisla na trudnicke teme.
Nivesa bas mi je zao sto si sva nikakva i sto te leda muce, da bar je bebica u pitanju.
Mona li bas te zeza ta M  :Sad: 
Jagodice nisam mogla izdrzat, da  :Smile:   Slobodno mozes sve tu priznati  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Evo nas od urologa diagnoza asthenozoospermija. Za 3 mj ponovit sgram i u meduvremenu napravit ultra zvuk. Kupili smo vitamin e i cink od danas krecemo stim

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Anka sad samo imati na umu redovito popiti kaj se treba. Jel ti sad lakse kad znas kak dalje?
Tajci jedva cekam da nam se javis sa sljedeceg pregleda haha. Do tad nas izvjestavaj o svom psihofizickom stanju i simptomima!
Mona nadam se da se ta doktor zaje.. jer tek tu i tamo imam predznake za M
Nivesa feel better!
Ives, ma znam ja da bi ti bila sretna kad si ti dusica prava to se osjeti i prek foruma, dam se kladit da u svima vidis dobro i da ne znas reci ne pa ljudi to koriste! Smradovi!

Mene i dalje zaboli kod jajnika ljevog, obzirom da nije T morat cu sto prije kod ginica da nebi bilo nismo znali.

----------


## Anka91

Pa mogu ti reci da je znam sa cim se borimo. Sad smo se bazirali na to pa ako se do 4 mj situacija sgrama nepopravi onda ce mo krenut u neki postupak. Moja gin mi je rekla da se odlucim izmedu Os i Zg ako bude bilo potrebe.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Kaj se tice sgrama vidla sam da cure na rodi koje su imale takvu situaciji imaju neke savjete. Ja ti zelim da do 3mj bude sve savrseno! Uostalo svugdje pa cak i u crticima se u proljece svi razmnozavaju, sto nebi onda i mi!

----------


## Tanita14

Ola, čekalice, odbrojavlice i trudnice! I'm back!!!  :grouphug: 

Za početak, čestitam Tajči na trudnoći i našoj dragoj Žužy na bebici. Nove djevojke, dobrodošle!

Pratim vas gotovo svakodnevno, danas stigle trakice i novi digitalni toplomjer na dvije decimale, nema da omašimo  :Smile: , pa se i duh odbrojavanja vratio! 
Za one koje me ne poznaju, ušli smo  treću godinu pokušavanja, spontani 7/2015. Dragi loš s-gram, ja više manje ok, malo štitnjača divlja, ali pod terapijom sam. 

Svima puno pusica šaljem, od sutra pijemo kavicu zajedno  :alexis: 

Edit: Ives, draga, daj me na  tablicu, sutra piši *9dc*

----------


## Ives000

Haha *Tajci* ma ja ti dodjem onako kao konjska potkova, zečja šapa ili djetelina s četiri lista  :Grin: 
ipak ste ti i tvoj dragi najzaslužniji za crtice.. 
Tako da vama idu sve zasluge ^^

*Anka*, super da ste postavili dijagnozu, sad kad dragi 
Izlijeći dečke za čas ćeš nam i tu odat naokolo po forumu  trbušasta  :fige:  

*Jagodica* ,  ako imaš "m" možda te zato probada..ali ne bi ti bilo loše prije trudnoće iskontrolirati cervikalne briseve.
barem ćeš biti mirnija. Jer početci trudnoće su sve samo ne blaženi  :Undecided: 

*Tanita*Tanita draga moja. 
Tako mi je drago da si se vratila k nama
 I još kako..sa punom ratnom opremom.. Mašallah  :Naklon:  ima da razvališ..go girl!!!! mam te sutra zabilježim  na listi dok se nisi predomislila  :Grin:

----------


## Anka91

Jutro kavica! Mjesec ljubavi je treba se prepustit strastima ko zna cuda su moguca. Sretno cure!!

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

jutro!
mi smo se jucer prepustili strastima...ipak je mjesec ljubavi

jucer mi je bilo toliko sluzi, rekla bi da su plodni dani, a opet malo mi je visok datum
ali, kod mene je sve moguce
vidjet cemo za 14 dana

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Kavicaaaa!
Tanita :grouphug:

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro curke, divan je dan  :Smile:  i jos k tome petak  :Smile: 

Ives- napokon mi piši 1.dc, čini se da je stigla. Ajd napokon...

----------


## Tanita14

Jutro, cure! 

Malo da se vratim u rikverc.
*
MonaLi*, adje više neka je krenula. Ako i drugi cikls podivlja, javi se ginici.

*Ives*, draga, odmorila sam par ciklusa, ali kako si rekla, da mi je netko svaki pt dao kunu kad sam rekla da neću više ganjati O, bila bih sad na Baliju  :Smile:  Wannabejuša u meni nikad ne spava.

*Anka*, i mi se borimo sa lošim s-gramom, ovaj put je dragi preuzeo inicijativu, nabavio si je vitaminčeke, počeo vježbati, pa ponavljamo za tri mjeseca. Ako ne bude pomaka, čini mi se da ćemo i mi u mpo vode. Bitno je znati s čim se borimo, kako bi mogle djelovati. I tebi i sebi želim uskoro bolje nalaze.

*Jagodice*, pratila sam te, vidim da si vedrog duha, nemoj potonuti. Sve smo mi i na početuku, a vjerujem i nakon dužeg vremena, pune entuzijazma i vjere da je to baš taj dobitini cikla. A jedan mora bit! Ako nije prvi, bude slijedeći!

*željkica i limeta*,meni su sve trakice za O točno pokazivale, tako da mislim ako nemaš pcso, da možeš naručiti bilo koje. Jedino što nikako ne preporučam *Baby Check* test jer mi se dva puta pokazao lažno pozitivan, dok ovi sa e-baya i iz dm-a su uvijek točni-negativni.
*
Romeo i Zenii*, sretno u postupcima!

*nivesa*, ima li kakvih simptoma?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro! (ili dan?)
Ja cu evo za promjenu biti kratka i samo se nadovezati na cinjenicu da je ovo mjesec ljubavi sa info da trazim crvene samostojece carape. Ono kao, cula sam da nije dobro previse razmisljati o bebi pa da svojoj jacoj polovici preusmjerim malo krv iz njegove pametne glavice (muahahaha)! 
Tanita hvala na dobrodoslici!

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 5.2.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 



tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~44.dc  ll
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~**~**27.dc





Odbrojavalice:   


nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~   21.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
tanita~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   9.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
romeo85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc
jagodicabobica  ~~~~~~~~   3.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**1.dc*

----------


## nivesa

Tanita nema nista. Cekam m da NE dode hehehe
I potpis na ovaj da prostis usrani baby check. Nis koristi test..
I ja sam sa njim imala lose iskustvo.
Gravignost mini je cist ok. 15-20 kn i bez brige si.
Vec 23 dc za mene?? Kak vrijeme leti...ja pijem andol 100 svaki dan folacin tu i tam kad se sjetim. Polazem nade u taj andol....

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nivesa i ja pijem folnu od solgara recimo jedno dva mjeseca (malo manje). Navijam da M ne dode!

Nego curke, jedno pitanje. Razmisljam o lh trakicama....e sad, vase iskreno misljenje, ak se ja planiram keksat od kad M zavrsi (oko 8-9og) pa tamo negdje do 19-20og svaki dan, jel mi se opce isplati trakice narucivati? Znam da mozda nije dobro svaki dan al necu svaki drugi da ne fulamo!

Inace...kaj ima? :D

----------


## Ives000

> Nivesa i ja pijem folnu od solgara recimo jedno dva mjeseca (malo manje). Navijam da M ne dode!
> 
> Nego curke, jedno pitanje. Razmisljam o lh trakicama....e sad, vase iskreno misljenje, ak se ja planiram keksat od kad M zavrsi (oko 8-9og) pa tamo negdje do 19-20og svaki dan, jel mi se opce isplati trakice narucivati? Znam da mozda nije dobro svaki dan al necu svaki drugi da ne fulamo!
> 
> Inace...kaj ima? :D




ja pijem već 2mj folacin na preporuku doktora. 
Trakice se uvijek isplati naručivati  :štrika: 
Ako ćeš naručivati s onog linka gore  onda vrijedi.. meni su došle kroz nekih desetak dana. 
I molim  lijepo od hopsanja ( viška) glava ne boli.  :starac:  Tak da se zna  :Grin:

----------


## MonaLi

> Nego curke, jedno pitanje. Razmisljam o lh trakicama....e sad, vase iskreno misljenje, ak se ja planiram keksat od kad M zavrsi (oko 8-9og) pa tamo negdje do 19-20og svaki dan, jel mi se opce isplati trakice narucivati? Znam da mozda nije dobro svaki dan al necu svaki drugi da ne fulamo!
> 
> Inace...kaj ima? :D


Svakako da, ako ništa barem da se uvjeriš da je došlo do ovulacije.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> I molim  lijepo od hopsanja ( viška) glava ne boli.  Tak da se zna


Moto za Veljacu (mjesec sexa i ljubavi) 
powered by Ives

O pa link nisam vidla opce do sad! I to provjereno iz vjerodostojnih izvora, juhuuu! Tenk ju Ives.
Mona, i to sto kazes!

----------


## Tanita14

Kod nas se dogodila smjena; dragi se puca vitaminima, ja samo euthyrox za štitnjaču. Dobro, i maca prah i chia sjemenke u šejkovima

----------


## Tanita14

Pol posta nema. Jagodica, zemi si trakice just for fun  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

> Kod nas se dogodila smjena; dragi se puca vitaminima, ja samo euthyrox za štitnjaču. Dobro, i maca prah i chia sjemenke u šejkovima


neka se malo i naši muški potrude.. moj je izbacio kavu i solidalizira se sa mnom . I to je nešto.  :Trep trep:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ovak! Ovaj za mjesec necu narucivati. Posto smo tek krenuli u misiju da stvorimo malog covijeka, i ovak sam uzbudena sva i sva sam u tome. Pa onda za Veljacu necu trakice jos jer ce mi to biti jos jedna stimulacija a bojim se da od tolke zelje samu sebe ne zaje. A onda za Ozujak cu ih naruciti. Naravno bilo bi divno da sve te moje strategije upale pa da u ozujku umjesto da piskim po trakicama rigam u skoljku XD
U svakom slucaju hvala na savjetima i na linku.

----------


## Ives000

Jagodice samo opušteno. Uživaj i u ovim trenutcima do plusića. Sve to ima svoje čari.
Trakice uvijek možeš naručiti..kažem , treba im nekih destak dana da dođu. 

Ja sam jučer dobila *''**m**''* tako da se danas cijeli dan previjam od bolova  :drama: 
..ali dobro, neka i ona više prođe pa onda opet na folikulometrije..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - ako ti ostane ili ako ti nadajmo se neće ni trebati a stigle su, stavi na njuskalo. Tako sam ih ja prodavala prije...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cure ja vas moram nekaj pitati XD

Kad ste piskile (da li za testic ili za O trakice) jeste se popiskile po prstima?

Naime... Ja ono kad sam piskila za testic sam si jos pametno uzela epruveticu (jos manji prostor za naciljat) i u pola sam se zaustavila da bo uhvatila taj famozni srednji mlaz. Kad sam namjestila epruvetu ispod sebe odma sam znala da cu se zapisati i tak je i bilo hahahah. Al dobro imala sam improvizirani stalak spreman za epruvetu i naravno toplu vodu i sapun hihi.

Ne znam kak sam se tog sjetila ali mislim si...moglo bi tu bit materijala za nasmijat se  :Razz: 

(ak sam nekog uvrijedila svojom otvorenoscu, sry, nisam htjela)

----------


## Ives000

Jagodice nemoj se sekirati, dok je sapuna i vode sve se da oprati  :Grin:  Neke žene ne koriste ništa nego piške direktno na trakicu.. ja toliko spretna nisam  :Rolling Eyes: 

Moj savjet .:  epruveticu baci u koš. Pronađi si nekakvu malu ( šalicu, čaškicu,zdjelicu) nešto što će ti služiti samo za to. Evo ja imam malenu plitku staklenu šalicu koja mi služi samo za tu svrhu. Nakon upotrbe je lijepo operem i spremim u ormarić odmah pokraj trakica..mm zna da je to za te svrhe i ne dira. Biti će ti puno lakše i nećeš se popiškiti po prstima.  :rock: jug

----------


## Ives000

Mislim da nema žene koja se nije popiškila barem jednom u životu po prstima.. (barem nema na ovom forumu..sigurna sam) kasnije smo sve pametnije. Svako se iskustvo plaća ...  :Laughing:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Opa evo izgovora za shopping, idem si po pis-posudu.
Ma nije meni bed kaj sam se popisala haha nego si mislim da cujem malo kak su se i druge popisale da se malo nasmijemo svi skupa....doduse ak planiram biti mama mozda mi takve idijotarije nebi trebale biti zabavne...oh well!

Vidi se da mi je danas dosadno.

----------


## MonaLi

Jučer ujutro je bilo malo menge a onda nakon 14h pa evo sve do sada ništa. Nisam jos ni tampon stavila i nestalo. Nije mi to jasno  :Sad:

----------


## Ives000

*Jagodica*,ma kužimo se  :kokice: 

*MonaLi*, vidi kakva će ti situacija biti preko vikenda,
ako ne dodje menga možda bi bilo dobro da se  naručiš kod gina.

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za:6.2.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 



tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**45.dc ll
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**36.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~~~~28.dc





Odbrojavalice:  


nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
tanita ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*

----------


## Anka91

Jutro cure! S obzirom na moje duge cikluse najcesce 35 dana a nekad i duze. Sad citam nalaz kad sam bila u bolnici znaci 2 dana prije nego sam dobila debljina endometrija je bila 8.5mm. Sad neznam jel se meni cini ili je to pretanko??

----------


## kristinica

Bog curke! Ne javljam se ali vas pratim  :Smile:  Ja isto koristim plastičnu posudicu, ko bi to potrefio  :Smile: 
Mi smo u postupku, bockam se, u ponedjeljak na prvi uzv, i taj tjedan ocekujem i punkciju. Držite mi fige..

----------


## Tanita14

MonaLi, testic neki možda?

Kristinica, samo hrabro i sretno!

----------


## Anka91

Kristinica~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno da sve bude ok!!

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi, testic neki možda?


Ima li smisla kad mi je Beta bila negativna 41.dc? Može li biti da je kasna ovulacija bila? Ne znam sto da mislim...

Kristinica... Sretno i javljaj se  :Smile:

----------


## Tanita14

A gle, svašta je moguće. Pišni test, ako je negativan, u ponedjeljak zovi doktoricu. A možda se i dogodi čudo. Svakako nam treba bar jedno  :Smile:

----------


## Ribica 1

MonaLi mozda je kasna ovulacija. Tako je i meni bilo. Plus tek 50.dan ciklusa. Cure pratim vas i zelim vam sto prije plusice.

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi mozda je kasna ovulacija. Tako je i meni bilo. Plus tek 50.dan ciklusa. Cure pratim vas i zelim vam sto prije plusice.


Da? A nakon kojeg dana od ovulacije beta nešto može pokazati? Bila sam i bolesna, mozda je i to. 
Sad sam se opet ponadala  :Smile:  
Probat ću danas nabaviti neki test  :Smile:

----------


## Ribica 1

Beta 993 odgovarala je cca 4 dana kasnjena M. Na uzv se tad nista nije vidjelo, a srce se vidjelo nakon dva tjedna. Bitno je da ukoliko ti je kasna ovulacija da niste prestali s hopsanjem. Ja nisam ni znala da sam taj mj imala ovulaciju. Uzela duphaston da je izazovem i kad nije stigla napravila test.

----------


## MonaLi

> Beta 993 odgovarala je cca 4 dana kasnjena M. Na uzv se tad nista nije vidjelo, a srce se vidjelo nakon dva tjedna. Bitno je da ukoliko ti je kasna ovulacija da niste prestali s hopsanjem. Ja nisam ni znala da sam taj mj imala ovulaciju. Uzela duphaston da je izazovem i kad nije stigla napravila test.


Da, meni je Beta bila 0,5 a ne znam nakon koliko se najranije pokaze nešto na beti. ni ne sjećam se jesmo li hopsali ili ne... Davno je to bilo  :Wink:  bas me izluđuje to sto ne znam sto se događa :/

----------


## MAMI 2

Monali pišni testić, nemaš šta izgubit. Najgore je čekat, ako mora doć nek dođe i bok.

----------


## Tanita14

MonaLi, ja bi već pet danas pišnula na tvom mjestu; u čašicu, po ruci, po nogama, kako god :D

----------


## MonaLi

Hahah Tanita...  Ja imam temperaturu ali sam sjela u auto i otišla do dm-a, kupila test i maloprije dobila - !! 
A sad bar znam da čekam mengu pravu da dođe i to je to. 
Hvala curke  :Smile:

----------


## Tanita14

A fak! Oćemo više te pluseke na sunce. 

Meni i jajnicima kao da se kuha O, a prerano mi. Tek od ponedjeljka bi krenula lh piškiti. Bit će da opet neka cista ordinira.

----------


## Ives000

> MonaLi, ja bi već pet danas pišnula na tvom mjestu; u čašicu, po ruci, po nogama, kako god :D


 :Laughing:   :lool:   :Laughing: 


MonaLi zao mi je zbog  "*  -* "   :Love:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ja jutros sanjala da sam imala plus na testu
to je neki znak? :Cekam: 

ja ne radim test prije 40 dana...sve prije znam da nije to to
u prvoj trudnoci sam radila test tek 50.dan, a u drugoj 45.dan

ja u biti s tako dugim ciklusima imam duplo manje sanse za trudnocu u toku godine, nego netko tko ima krace cikluse, recimo na 28 dana
ali, nadam se i dalje

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi zao mi je zbog  "*  -* "


Mislim da bi me trebala maknuti s liste dok mi ne dođe prava M, kaj ti misliš?

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Kuham kavu!
MonaLi  :grouphug:

----------


## Ives000

*Vjerujem u bolje sutra* Svašta je moguće.  :Wink: 
*Mami* super za kavicu. Kako si nam ti? 
*MonaLi*,   maknem te pa te dodam čim mi javiš  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 7.2.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 



tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~46.dc ll
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~25.dc 




Odbrojavalice:  


šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
tanita ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
zola~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

*

----------


## Tanita14

Mami, hvala na kavi. Ja sam otkrila onu Cream koja je kao turska, ali ju samo zaliješ vrućom vodom i super mi je!

----------


## Ives000

*Anka* mislim da je to dovoljna debljina za ljuštenje endometrija tj da dođe do menstruacije.
A za implantaciju je minimalno 7mm (na tu debljinu mi je doktor rekao da ću morati piti 
estrofem za zadebljanje endometrija. Pij sok od cikle i jedi puno svježeg ananasa. 
u samo par dana ja sam 10mm postigla debljinu endometrija do 15mm  :pivo: 


*Kristinice* baš si me razveselila.. još tako malo. Samo hrabro. 
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~ * za idući tjedan  :fige: 


*Ribice* , kako ste nam ti i tvoja bebi..?? baš mi je drago što nas obiđeš  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

*Nivesa* *Dobro nam došla u ljubičice*, *i daj Bože da nam dobiješ dva*  *ll* *stupića ovaj ciklus*  :fige:

----------


## Anka91

cure moje pa vi ste čudo,što sam ja ovdje sve naučila...o toliko stvari nisam imala pojma a sad mi se točno čini da bi mogla studirati ginekologiju  :škola:  šaljem vam puse i da nam se što prije ostvare želje  :mama:

----------


## Cheerilee

Prijavljujem O   :Very Happy: 
Ovih dana (ipak) pratim situaciju, i jučer mi geraterm pokazal da se o bliži isto tako i test iz mullera pokazao drugu crticu ali dosta svijetliju od postojeće... Danas i jedan i drugi test pokazuju pravu pravcatu ovulaciju (mullerov iste sekunde dvije tamne crtice) tak da je to to....

----------


## Ives000

*Anka*..potpisujem  :Yes: 
*Cheerilee* to je to..  :Very Happy:  fataj se posla.  :Storma s bičem:

----------


## Cheerilee

> *Cheerilee* to je to..  fataj se posla.


Riješeno čak  i prije testiranja  :Smile: 
JUčer smo bili na jednoj fešti, odlično se zabavili, došli doma oko  pola 6 pa se malo još podruškali  :Smile: 
Polažem nade u ovaj mjesec poštu su nam svo troje djeca "nakon fešte" pa bude možda ovo dobitna kombinacija  :Grin:

----------


## Cheerilee

Ajme, zadnja rečenica mi je ispala  :Rolling Eyes: 
Nadam se da kužite što sam htela reći  :Embarassed:

----------


## Zenii

Cheerilee, hahaha, od puno ljudi sam cula da je to provjereni recept, tako da drzim fige na najjace da bude dobitno...

----------


## nivesa

> *Nivesa* *Dobro nam došla u ljubičice*, *i daj Bože da nam dobiješ dva*  *ll* *stupića ovaj ciklus*


Ives polazem nade u srecu tvoje liste  :Wink:

----------


## MonaLi

Zenii negdje sam pročitala da sutra piškis test? Ako da javi nam  i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

MonaLi, sutra ću kupiti test, pa planiram u utorak u jutro pišnuti...naravno javim rezultat kakav god bio

----------


## MonaLi

Ahaa, onda čekamo utorak  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Utorak it is

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

sretno i zelim ti veliki plusic
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

a ti nisi na listi?

----------


## MonaLi

Zenii je na potpomognutoj pa nije vise na našoj listi ovdje.

Ives - znaci piši 1.dc opako... Umirem danas... Ono je valjda bio spoting prije, sto god to bilo.?!?

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

hvala na pojasnjenju
monali...obicno ta krvarenja prije prave menge imaju veze s hormonima...tako je bar meni receno
pogotovo ako je tamna krv

mdeni danas 30.dc
za desetak dsana bi i kod mene mogao pasti testic
 :utezi:

----------


## Limeta

Jutro cure!!  :Coffee: 
Kako ste mi? Nije me bilo par dana, mm i ja smo malo putovali i uzivali..
Moja M je malo kasnila ovaj mjesec *Ives* molim te danas mi pisi *4dc*
Jutros sam stigla izvaditi konacno hormone pa cemo vidjeti kakva je situacija..

----------


## MonaLi

Vjerujem u b.s. - hvala na info, moguće je to, uskoro vadim hormone, mislim da je stanje koma :/

Limeta- gdje ste bili? Jao ja volim putovati, to je jedan od razloga zašto ranije nismo krenuli na bebu... A sada isto planiramo svašta (ako ne ostanem trudna), to će mi biti neka "utjeha"... Kao...

----------


## Limeta

MonaLi, putovali smo u Paris i to je bio moj prvi susret s tim gradom!! Odusevljena sam!!! :Heart: 
A sto se tice hormona, cijelo vrijeme sam konstantno odlagala raditi hormone i mogu ti reci sad se malo bojim kakvi ce nalazi biti.. 
Ne znam da li da idem s nalazima endokrinologu ili svom gin, obzirom da sam radila i hormone stitne..

----------


## MonaLi

Parisssss... Jao ja sam bila sad u 10.mj prvi put i isto sam oduševljena  :Smile:  to mi je bilo jedno od kraćih putovanja ali jedno od boljih  :Smile: 
Da, ja ću morati sa nalazima hormona u Petrovu jer sam tamo na razgovoru uskoro pa ću morati sve tamo nositi.
Držim fige da su dobri nalazi  :Smile:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ja sam bila u Parizu na medenom mjesecu
predivan grad
ah, sjecanja....

ja sam nalaze hormona uvijek dala ginicu

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 8.2.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 



tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~47.dc ll
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc 




Odbrojavalice:  


šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
tanita ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**10.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
**Limeta**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* *4.dc 
**monaLi**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc**

*

----------


## nivesa

Tak si ja nekaj racunam malo...
29.30 i 31 (16,17 i 18 dc) sam imala ono krvarenje.
Po mojoj racunici bi ako je bila O trebala (ne) dobit m oko 12.2? 
Iako mi aplikacija moj kalendar pokazuje drugacije posto su mi ciklusi neredoviti.

----------


## Cheerilee

Meni je ovo najbolji kalendar, jer ima opciju najkraći i najdulji ciklus;
http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/ovulacija.asp

I uvijek mi točno pokaže O....

----------


## Cheerilee

S aplikacijama se samo pogubim, uopće ih nekužim  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Cheerilee si mogu to instalirat na mob? Ili moram svaki put ispocetka ?

----------


## Cheerilee

Mislim da se  ne može....

----------


## nivesa

Preuzela sam link i isprobala malo po m od prije ali ni jednu mi nije izracunao kako spada....tak da i to pada u vodu.
Al nek stoji za svaki slucaj.
Hvala ti na info.

----------


## MonaLi

Ja ne vjerujem ni jednoj aplikaciji, imam trenutno 3 na mobitelu i svaka pokazuje drugačije, sve je to ionak okvirno... Ali super su mi da pratim dane i to, iako sad to mogu i ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

A kod mene nista ne moze bit pouzdano jer jednom dode na 29 dc drugi put na 55 dc

----------


## Anka91

cure ja sam danas počela pratit O sa trakicama....danas mi je 13dc i nikakve crtice nema samo kontrolna uzela sam sa njuškala trakice jel to sad rano da ista pokaže ili posto su mi dugi ciklusi

----------


## MonaLi

Nivesa- tako ti je i meni, a opet da su mi točni ciklusi ne bi mi ni trebala aplikacija  :Smile: 

Anka- ako su ti duži ciklusi onda ti je rano jos. Računaj dane cilklusa -14, ja mislim? Tad cca ovuliras... Ja mislim?

----------


## nivesa

Samo ti piski svaki dan. Tako da ulovis O.

----------


## Tanita14

Ola!

Meni bio radni vikend, sad sam se dočepala kompa. 
Ono što koristim je Fertility Friend i on mi je najprecizniji, ostale aplikacije su mi prviše šetale sa O. I btw, dodala bih graf u potpis, ali ne znam gdje mog potpis editirati. Sve prekopala na profilu  :neznam:  

*Anka*, ovisi jaaaako o duljini ciklusa, MonaLi ti dobro kaže. Kad su mi ciklusi bili preko 30 dana, trakica je bila pozitivna od 16. do 22.dc. Sad prvi put koristim trakice nakon pauze, počinjem danas na 12.dc iako O očekujem 16-18 dc. Samo ti piški, potamnit će one  :Wink:  I za razliku od testova za trudnoću, preporuča se testiranje od 10-12 do nekih 19-20 sati, ako se dobro sjećam. Meni su najčešće pozitivne bile od 17 do 19 sati.

Ah, Paris. Vjerujem da je divan iaako mene više privlače kulture ne tako slične našima ; Kina, Japan, Egipat... U NY bih otišla samo da doživim tu veličinu koju stalno gledam na tv-u, mentalitet me ne privlači uopće  :Smile:

----------


## Limeta

Cure vidim raspisale ste se o pracenju ovulacije.. sta da vam kazem razmisljam da prestanem pratiti jer sam shvatila koliki stres sam sebi napravila (ocito) pracenjem i ciljanim odnosima...
Naime..stigli su nalazi hormona, a kolko mogu shvatiti nisu bas dobri lh duplo veci od fsh (kazu da je to kod polic.jajnika) i prolaktin (hormon stresa) duplo veci od gornje granice!! Uzas..idem kod ginica u cetvrtak pa cu znati vise.. zato ova moja prica na pocetku.. u silnom pracenju i ciljanju sve se pretvorilo u neki zadatak koji moram ispuniti radi sebe i radi drugih..
Hej i ovi hormono su poslije odmora i Parisa...pa kakvi su tek pokazatelji bili prije?? Ludnica..

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Belo!
Samo da pozdravim. Ja imam na mobu period tracker i ne znam kolko je tocan ali mi se svida jer:
1. Lepo mi ga je za vidjet
2. Racuna mi prosjecno trajanje ciklusa (i pamti svaki posebno kolko je trajao)
3. Izbacuje mi O ali to vise onak po skolski
4. Ima hhhhhhrpu simptoma za dodati plus zabiljeske plus za temp. pratiti
5. Ikona od aplikacije je mala tratincica :D

----------


## MonaLi

Tanita- skoro sve navedeno sam obišla i istina, sve drugačije kulture su punooo zanimljivije  :Smile:   iako bi NY jos sto puta obišla  :Smile: 
I da, i meni je fertility friend nekako najtočniji, ili bar blizu  :Smile: 

Limeta- jaooo ja imam policist.jajnike, pretpostavljam da mogu očekivati najgore? Ali dobro... Bar ću znati na sto se bazirati...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Limeta sry ak cu sad zvucati "pametna" pogotovo jer smo mi tek poceli s pokusavanjem ali vjerujem da te to pracenje izmorilo. Ak ti je do sexa mozda bolje da se jednostavno svaki drugi dan od kad ti nastupa to moguce plodno razdoblje? Malci bi i tak 48h trebali zdurat. Ja svakako preporucam neki erotski roman. Recimo 50 shades drugi dio ili nesto slicno za podizanje volje.

----------


## Limeta

Jagodice bas si me nasmijala  :Smile:  naravno da necemo prestati vjezbati, a prijedlog ti je za 5!  :Wink:

----------


## Limeta

MonaLi nemoj me shvatati za ozbiljno..moj izvor su iskustva cura sa neta... ipak je doktor doktor i on treba da tumaci nalaze..

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Limeta ma najozbiljnije haha. Ja kad sam citala kak nju onaj Christian handla...khm
...interesantno stivo. Uostalom koda tvoja buduca beba mora znati da je zaceta bas onu vecer kad je tata mamu zavezo za krevet hahaha. Ak nis drugo svratis si misli i dobijes ideje  :Wink:

----------


## Tanita14

Apropo 50 nijansi

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Hahahahha. Mozda nije za smijat se ali predobro hahah.
Ma (po mom misljenju) film nis ne valja, jedino onaj dio kad kaze da ne vodi ljubav nego da jebe...jako. Tu sam malo zastala hahah. Knjiga, i to 2 dio. (u prvom nema tolko akcije)

I sry kaj sam bzvz temu potegnula najte se ljutiti!

----------


## Tanita14

Meni vec pred kraj drugog dijela dosadila, treci nisam ni citala kad sam saznala kraj. A ovu fotku vidjela danas na fejsu i odmah se sjetila nas ludjakinja  :Smile:

----------


## Tanita14

MonaLi, zavidim ti, ja za sad samo vizualiziram  :Smile:  

Limeta, joj, ta frustracija kad ti se cini da si svakim nalazom sve dalje od cilja. A mozda samo krivo tumacis nalaz. Pricekaj gina.

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice- pa znaš kaj, sad kad si razmislim najvise sam se sexala kad sam čitala knjigu  :Smile: . Meni se i film svidio, kaj ja znam, mozda zato kaj sam očekivala da će biti potpuno sranje. 

Tanita- i ja sam dugo vizualizirala, a onda sam prešla u akciju i vise nikad nisam stala  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

:drama:  ajme... tko će vas popratit sada  :facepalm: 
Idem po kakao pa se  vrnem...  :Trči:

----------


## Ives000

> Ola!
> 
> Meni bio radni vikend, sad sam se dočepala kompa. 
> Ono što koristim je Fertility Friend i on mi je najprecizniji, ostale aplikacije su mi prviše šetale sa O. I btw, dodala bih graf u potpis, ali ne znam gdje mog potpis editirati. Sve prekopala na profilu


prvo sam tebe zamjetila. Odi lijepo na postavke i sa ljeve strane pronađi " uredi potpis" ... i tu švrljaš što ti srce želi.
..i ovaj tvoj  apropo 50 nijansi ti je za krepat  :Laughing:   :lool: 

*Limeta* po dugim ciklusima si vjerojatno 
pretpostavljala da ti nešto ne štima s hormonima.
Ja imam pcos, danas ga malo  koja nema.  Nije utjeha,
Ali hvala Bogu nismo u 15st.. i za nas ima lijeka. 
Bez obzira na loš nalaz,  dobro što sada znaš od kuda krenuti. Tako si svaki dan bliže ostvarenju cilja.  :Kiss: 

*Nivesa* Bolje mi je da bude dobitna.. :fige:

----------


## MAMI 2

Opa, sad smo na 50 nijansi, pročitali i ja i mm, mogla bi malo obnovit znanje.

----------


## Limeta

Mislim da cemo nakon ovoga ponovo citati 50 nijasi sive  :Wink:  Meni konkretno mozda uspije sniziti prolaktin a povecati libido  :Smile:

----------


## Tanita14

Hvala, *Ives*, uspjela sam  :Zaljubljen:  E, a da nisam neki dan sve prekopala, ne bi reč rekla. Ćoro ćoravi  :Smile: 

*Limeta*, mogle bi svaki dan jedan odlomak tu natipkati za opće dobro :D

----------


## Ives000

*Tanita*, stara moja, sto da ti kažem  :kokice:  godine su to  :Laughing:  

*"H.O.P.E. - Hold on, pain ends.*_
_ "  :Heart:  lajkam!!!! Jako!  

*Mami*Mami bome ti to nije loša ideja
*Limeta* eto nama  ženama nek podigne libido 
a našim muževima ....... isto  :Laughing:  i možda nam se posreći.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nivesa

Zenii cekamo!!!

----------


## MonaLi

Da Zenii, pijem kavicu na poslu i čekam tvoju vijest  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Nikak docekat

----------


## Tanita14

Pridružujem se čekalicama. Zenii, šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MonaLi

Pokušavam si sad ja urediti potpis, jer ni ja nisam znala di je to skriveno  :Rolling Eyes: 
Vidi li se šta?  :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Ja preko moga na tapatalku ne vidim niciji potpis

----------


## Ives000

*Zenii* naša draga.. sretno *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *  :Klap: 
*MonaLi,* super ti je potpis  :Wink:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 9.2.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 



tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~48.dc ll
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc 
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc



Odbrojavalice:  


xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
tanita ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc 
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc






Šiškice, dobro nam došla u  ljubičice....sretno !!!!!

*

----------


## Cheerilee

ja sam 16.dc (zm 25.1.)...
Nema veze taj jedan dan gore dolje....  :Smile: 

Ja sam danima uređivala potpis dok nisam skužila kaj i di treba  :Grin:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pozdrav!
Bas mi je drago da vam se dopala ideja. 
Takoder preporucam Magic Mike. A ko voli "festivalske" filmice pogledajte si "9 songs" obavezno. Erotski ali onak realan. I cak ima i nesto radnje malo hahaha.

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - Thanks  :Smile: 

Jagodice - a nisu ni pornici loši onak u pozadini hahaha  :Smile:  cijeli dan lijepo neka se vrte pa ono...

----------


## Cheerilee

> ja sam 16.dc (zm 25.1.)...
> Nema veze taj jedan dan gore dolje.... 
> 
> Ja sam danima uređivala potpis dok nisam skužila kaj i di treba



Sad kad bolje razmislim ; važan je taj jedan dan kod odluke hoću li već danas napraviti test  :Grin:  :Laughing:

----------


## Cheerilee

50 nijanski - film sam pogledala na nagovor prijateljice (njoj je bil odličan) mene nije baš oduševio...
Knjige sam pročitala, iako nevolim takvu nerealnu tematiku....

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma pornici su mi onak....nznm, za frajere snimani. Meni osobno svi ti silikoni i ta "Ja! Ja! Oh main Got!" Spika bas nisu nesto. Al da se vrte u pozadini pa da dok perem sude slusam stenjanje ili dok usisavam da zagledam neki BJ...nije losa ideja. Hahaha.
Ja sam sve gledala posto su maskare oce biti kakva reklama za perike pa da bude u ormaru za valentinovo ali nisam zagledala haha.
(jesmo si nasle temu haha, di ces bolje relaxacije)

----------


## MonaLi

Haha moj dragi nije nes za pornice za vrijeme sexa ali meni to onak nekad bas fora  :Smile:  malo za promjenu... 
Al ovo dok perem sude ti je super ideja, Haha mislim da bi se smijala ko luda :D

----------


## Tanita14

MonaLi, vidi se potpis. Lajkam! Ja i sliku promjenila. Probahatila sam se i podigla ljestvicu; dva od jednom, to si želim  :Sing: 

Vidim,zahuktava se ovdje atmosfera,iskre bu frcale samo tako!

*Ljubičice*, bar dva pluseka čekamo.

----------


## Zenii

Cure nisam jos piskila, strah me

----------


## Limeta

Hej super su vam potpisi..ja jos nisam otkrila ni kako sliku ubaciti hihi
Jagodice bas si puna ideja!! Pozitiva to se tazi  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Zenii daj pisaj!!!!

----------


## MonaLi

Tanita - super slika  :Smile:  stvarno si skromna haha

Zenii - nemoj se bojati, bolje da saznaš sto prije  :Wink:  držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

> Zenii daj pisaj!!!!


Hahahahaa  :Laughing:  Nivesa ti si nam bas strpljiva evo vidim. 

Zenii molim te piski. Nemoj radi sebe, nego radi Nivese i nas.  :lool:

----------


## Ives000

*Tanita* i ja ti to zelim od srca ^^ i sebi  :rock:

----------


## Zenii

Evo motivirale ste me, idem uskoro s posla pa skrenem u ljekarnu, javim predvecer

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

nestrpljivo cekamo!!!
 :Cekam:  :Cekam:  :Cekam:

----------


## Ives000

> evo motivirale ste me, idem uskoro s posla pa skrenem u ljekarnu, javim predvecer


i can't wait  :Very Happy:

----------


## Anka91

Hehe manija 50 nijansi ja procitala sva tri dijela. A film stoji u ladici nepogledan. Nekako sam si Christijana totalno drugacije zamislila i kad sam vidla kog su izabrali za glumca sam se razocarala. Sad protestiram!!!

----------


## Anka91

I da prijavim na testnoj trakici nakon 10 min pojavila se druga crtica slabo vidljiva al je tu. Sad ce mo vidjet sta ce bit nema veze sto sgram nevalja mi ce mo se i dalje trudit. Mozda mjesec ljubavi donese srecu.

----------


## Ives000

Joj i ja sam razočarana i dalje izborom glumaca.. ja sam zamišljala prekrasnog Matt Bumera kao Christiana i Alexis Bledel kao slatku nevinu  Anu  https://www.facebook.com/Fifty-Shade...?ref=bookmarks  jao mogla bi početi čitati još jednu rundu..sad kad ih ovako gledam  :škartoc:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Ives000

> I da prijavim na testnoj trakici nakon 10 min pojavila se druga crtica slabo vidljiva al je tu. Sad ce mo vidjet sta ce bit nema veze sto sgram nevalja mi ce mo se i dalje trudit. Mozda mjesec ljubavi donese srecu.


samo ti prati svaki dan.. uskoro će ''O'' počnite pokrivati dane..možda su vitaminčeki napravili svoje  :Klap:

----------


## nivesa

> Hahahahaa  Nivesa ti si nam bas strpljiva evo vidim. 
> 
> Zenii molim te piski. Nemoj radi sebe, nego radi Nivese i nas.


Uvijek!!! Osim kad sam ja u pitanju :D
Onda bi mogla 2 mj cekat.
Ja sad ne mogu docekat da ona pisne  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Cure, imam sjenicu, tanku i jedva vidljivu, ali sjenicu. Nemojte se previse veseliti i ja se trudim ostati skulirana...u petak trebam vaditi betu pa cemo vidjeti kako stvari stoje

----------


## Ives000

Zenii to je to... ne mogu a da ti ne čestitam.  :Kiss:  stiže bebaaaa  :Very Happy:   Čestitam od sveg srca

----------


## Cheerilee

Odlično, sjenica je ok ako se test radi navečer  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Jupiii jos jedna beba! Kako divno cestitam od sveg srca.

----------


## Cheerilee

Koji test si radila?

----------


## Tajci66

Cestitam Zeni  :Smile:  I sjenica se racuna  :Smile:  Daj Boze da bude sve ok  :Smile: 
I ja sam procitala sva 3 dijela 50 nijansi i knjige su mi super. Al film je 98 % ljudi popljuvalo pa mi se ni ne ide gledati. Imam ga u max tv videoteci, al posto je muz alergican na to, morat cu ga eventualno sama pogledat  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Zenii- odlično odlično odlično  :Smile:  presretna sam radi tebe...  želim ti veliku betu, da se lijepo dupla  :Smile:  
Svaka čast doktoru Škvorcu, ako ću morat na IVF idem kod njega  :Wink:

----------


## Zenii

Cure, hvala..
Radila sam gravignost, citala sam tu po forumu da je najpouzadniji..
Sad dan po dan i nada da ce sve biti u redu, drugo mi ne preostaje

----------


## Limeta

Zeniiiiiiii  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  jupiiii cestitaaaaaammmmm al cemo kao skulirati  :Wink:

----------


## Tanita14

Zeniiiiiii!!!! Juuuuupiiiii! Sjena je beta, draga moja, sad samo cekamo kvantitativnu klasifikaciju! Bravo!

----------


## Tanita14

Tajči, kad je pregled?

----------


## Tajci66

Pregled je iducu srijedu, jedva cekam

----------


## Romeo85

Zeniiiiiii divno, veselim se zbog tebe....javljaj situaciju, bas me zanima  :Smile:  cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Romeo85

I kao sto cure kazu, i sjena je poz beta  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Zenii sad navijamo za veliku betu!!!!!!!!!!
Meni danas gotova m i krećemo u kućnu radinost -treba skratit vrijeme do postupka  :Embarassed:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

jeeeeee cestitam

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nivesa

Znala sam!!!! Zenii a pustila si me da se przim tu od muke 
Cestitam!!! Zelim ti troznamenkastu betu

----------


## kristinica

Zenii!!!!! Držim fige !!!!

----------


## Romeo85

Curke, iduci ciklus krecem u postupak.  :Smile:  jedva cekam.
Ives, do iduce menge sam jos s vama, jel to u redu? Ko zna sta se jos do tada moze desiti  :Smile:  makar nam je biologica danas rekla da se "doma" tesko moze desiti, ali ipak ja bi jos malo s vama odbrojavala  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Romeo draga..pa naravno da je to u redu.  :Love: 
ti si i dalje naša bez obzira kojim načinom ćeš krenuti po svoju bebicu..baš kako se sad veselimo sa Zenii,  tako  ćemo se uskoro veseliti i tvojem i kristinicinom pluseku  :Kiss:  
Nada nikad ne umire ( svakako pokusaj iskoristiti i ovaj ciklus)  :fige:

----------


## Ives000

Tajci,  super  :Klap:  
Napokon onda i novo odbrojavanjeD  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

Zeni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~``~za ogromnu betu.

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro cure  :Smile:  bas sam vesela radi cura koje imaju plusice... Nekako mi to vrati nadu da ću i ja mozda to ugledati jednog dana... Ne mogu ni zamisliti osjećaj  :Smile:

----------


## zola

Zenii cestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  želim ti ogromnu betu u petak  :grouphug: 

Kaj 50 nijanisi ima 3 dijela? Ja sam znala samo za dva  :Embarassed:  gledala sam film (za sad je samo jedan, da nisam i tu nešto fulala?), ali vjerujem da je knjiga bolja, nekako su mi knjige uvijek bolje...

----------


## Ives000

Ciao ekipa  :mama: 

*Zola* imaš pedeset nijansi sive, pedeset nijansi mračniji, pedeset nijansi slobodniji ( tri djela) i Grey (4 dio, opis prve knjige, pisan iz njegove perspektive)  :alexis: 

Eto da prijavim, ja od petka krećem ponovno sa ''fm''  :Raspa:  ..Pa da vidimo kakvo je sada stanje.

*Zenii* , sve znaš..samo opušteno ( ova mi je dobra jelda?)  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ma bit će super ekstra velika beta. Vidjet ćeš  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Lista za: 10.2.2016.  * ***
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 



(Ne)čekalice: 



tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~49.dc  ll
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc 
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc



Odbrojavalice:  


xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**18.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**16.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**15.dc
tanita ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**14.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**12.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**11.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~9.dc**
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**8.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**6.dc 
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**3.dc




**




*

----------


## Tanita14

Pozdrav, curke  :Coffee: 

Tajči, još malo, pa smo u novom odbrojavanju. Jeeee!

Romeo, pa kakva su to pitanja? Ti si naša  :grouphug:  A svaki plus nas posebno veseli i motivira da krenemo dalje kad po tisućiti put kažemo da odustajemo.

Meni danas izuzetno visoka temperatura, ili mi je O bila 12 dc što mi je malo prerano, ili sam bolesna, vidjet ću do kraja tjedna. U trakicama nisam baš redovita, pa ne znam jel' mi lh peak prošao...

----------


## Tajci66

Cure i ja jedva cekam i nadam se da ce sve bit u redu i da cemo slusat srceko  :Smile: 
Ives nek i ovaj put fm pokazu ovulaciju i nek bude sve u redu 
Tanita nadam se da je ipak O u pitanju, a ne prehlada il nesto jace
Jel nekoj od vas nekad bilo plavo ispod noktiju? Imam 1/3 nokta od korijena plavo, ne stalno i ne jako. Izgleda ko da mi je hladno. Bila sam dns kod svoje dokt opce prakse i izmjerila mi je secer, tlak, saturaciju poslusala srce i veli da je sve ok i da nije nista strasno. Da nesto je da bi bilo ljubicasto i jace izrazeno. Idem sutra napravit crvenu krvnu sliku da ne bi bila anemija. Nadam se da je to sve normalno i ok. Oprostite sto sam oduzila :/

----------


## karanfilčić

Ja navratila da vidim kako ste mi a ono puuuuunnnoooo novosti
*Tajči*  s nestrpljenjem očekujemo tvoj pregled i napokon novo odbrojavanje  :Kiss:  ovo moje baš otišlo u dugo  :Wink:  
*zeni* čestitam, želim ti ogromnu betu  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Evo sve gledam i divim se kak ste sve skulirane hahaha!
Ma bravo za sjenicuuuu! Cekamo veliku debelu betu!
Nadam se za mj. dana da cu i ja prikaviti svoju sjenu  :Wink: 

Ives, potpisujem za Bomera! Si ga vidla u Magic Mikeu (njami)?

Curke jel koja citala Kraljevstvo snova od Judith Mc...nesto? <3

----------


## Ives000

Yup..gledala ga i u Magic Mikeu, i u White Collar-u 
I u (prvoj gay ulozi Normal Heart)... i sad ga pratim u seriji American Horror Story ( AHS) gdje glumi s Lady Gagom.
Tip je predivan i tip je gay  :Rolling Eyes:   (naravno da u tom grmu leži zec  :Cekam:  )

E da, i nisam čitala ovu knjigu.. Jel dobra?

----------


## nivesa

Zenii jesi jos koji pisnula?

----------


## Cheerilee

> Joj i ja sam razočarana i dalje izborom glumaca.. ja sam zamišljala prekrasnog Matt Bumera kao Christiana i Alexis Bledel kao slatku nevinu  Anu  https://www.facebook.com/Fifty-Shade...?ref=bookmarks  jao mogla bi početi čitati još jednu rundu..sad kad ih ovako gledam


Išla sam googlati tko je Matt B. ?!   :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma nije neka poznata knjiga. Ugl. Eng vojska otme kcer od glavnog covijeka jednog od skotskih plemena. I ona padne u ruke "Vuka" o kojem kruze price da ubija iz fore i jede svoje zrtve. Ima dosta kliseja u knjizi ali mi se svida zenski lik jako. Kao ona njega istovremeno zadivljuje i ljuti svojom hrabroscu. I tak....ima nekih momenata u knjizi zbog kojih mi se jako dopala. Puno puta me nasmijala i na kraju rasplakala. Nije erotska haha.

Vidla sam Bomera u American.... Tam je izrazito sexipilan....bar meni.

Sad sam se sjetila svoje opsesije od prije par godina, Mario Casas iz "3 metra iznad neba"
Uh....kad vam je tesko zguglajte to ime muahaha.

----------


## Anka91

Dada tip je gay. A lijep kao grijeh kakva steta!!(samo da me moj dragi m vidi sta pisem bilo bi meni preko koljena hehe)

----------


## MonaLi

Bomer mi je hot hot hot  :Smile:  
A ovaj Casas nije moj tip, ali je cute  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

> Zenii jesi jos koji pisnula?


Nivesa, kupila sam još jedan pa planiram sutra u jutro...al zato ko blesava piškim lh trakice, hahaha
Ugl. malo me brine smeđi iscjedak koji se pojavio..menstrualni grčevi non stop

----------


## Ives000

> Dada tip je gay. A lijep kao grijeh kakva steta!!(samo da me moj dragi m vidi sta pisem bilo bi meni preko koljena hehe)


Ja ma lijep je do bola.. bome i ja bi se slično provela.  Moj m je jedno vrijeme nakon što smo proćitali knjigu mislio da me pljiskanje po guzici pali pa me svako malo pljesnuo: lol: 
Jedva sam mu objasnila da grey to drugačije radi  :Rolling Eyes: 

*Jagodice*...slatki ti je ovaj Casas moram reći  :Grin:

----------


## Ives000

Ja ma lijep je do bola.. bome i ja bi se slično provela.  Moj m je jedno vrijeme nakon što smo proćitali knjigu mislio da me pljiskanje po guzici pali pa me svako malo pljesnuo  :Laughing:  
Jedva sam mu objasnila da grey to drugačije radi  :Rolling Eyes: 

*Jagodice*...slatki ti je ovaj Casas moram reći  :Grin:

----------


## Ives000

> Nivesa, kupila sam još jedan pa planiram sutra u jutro...al zato ko blesava piškim lh trakice, hahaha
> Ugl. malo me brine smeđi iscjedak koji se pojavio..menstrualni grčevi non stop



Za iscjedak je moguće da je zakašnjela krv od implantacije. Ako će te ovo malo primirit onda ću ti reći da je i mene boljelo kao da ću svaki čas dobiti " m " i  tako do nekih 9 ,10tt. Samo malo više miruj i nemoj se puno naprezati. Bude to popustilo.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Sladak ko med! Jos slike same po sebi ne tolko al u filmu di glumi zlocestog decka, a joj! Samo je tamo mladi dosta jer prvi dio filma sniman prije 5 god. Al da se pogledati bez problema hahaha!

----------


## MonaLi

> Nivesa, kupila sam još jedan pa planiram sutra u jutro...al zato ko blesava piškim lh trakice, hahaha
> Ugl. malo me brine smeđi iscjedak koji se pojavio..menstrualni grčevi non stop


Tako je mojoj frendici bilo ali joj je gin rekla da ako je tamna krv da to vjerojatno nije ništa, 
samo ostaci. Tako je i bilo... Sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> Nivesa, kupila sam još jedan pa planiram sutra u jutro...al zato ko blesava piškim lh trakice, hahaha
> Ugl. malo me brine smeđi iscjedak koji se pojavio..menstrualni grčevi non stop


Nis sr ne brini. Jel imas utrice? Ili duphaston? Ako imas stavljaj utrice ili pij duphaston. Miruj sto vise.
Kaj kazu lh?

----------


## nivesa

Cekam te Zenii :D

----------


## nivesa

Evo cure jedna kavica od mene!

----------


## Zenii

Nivesa, hvala na kavi...
Jutros crtica jasna i vidljiva...stavljam utrice

Lh takoder pozitivne, tu sam odmah i posumnjala jer mi nikada iza ovulacije nije bila vidljiva testna crtica

----------


## željkica

Bravo Zenii čestitam! !!!!

----------


## MonaLi

Zenii  :Dancing Fever:  odlično...

----------


## Limeta

Jutroo cure!
Zeniiii to je divnooooo, cestitam jos jednom i zelim ti da sve bude u redu!!
Cure, danas idem kod gin sa nalazima, tako me strah sta ce reci  :Sad: 
Citala sam svasta po internetu i umirem vec od strahaaa

----------


## Malaguena

> Jutroo cure!
> Zeniiii to je divnooooo, cestitam jos jednom i zelim ti da sve bude u redu!!
> Cure, danas idem kod gin sa nalazima, tako me strah sta ce reci 
> Citala sam svasta po internetu i umirem vec od strahaaa


Limeta, kakvi su hormoni?

Cure i ja bi se pridružila. Danas 26. dan ciklusa. 

Inače imam PCOS ali sad s Metforminim skroz super ciklusi. Muž super  :Smile: . Već sam imala tri plusića ali je brzo završilo  :Sad: .

----------


## MonaLi

> Jutroo cure!
> 
> Cure, danas idem kod gin sa nalazima, tako me strah sta ce reci 
> Citala sam svasta po internetu i umirem vec od strahaaa


Što si čitala? Što ne bi trebala dobiti neku terapiju i to je to?
Mojoj frendici kad su skužili da joj hormoni nisu ok, dali su joj nekaj da pije i odmah ostala trudna  :Smile: 
Javi kako je prošlo  :Wink:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Zeni cestitam jos jednom! Sad si sigurno jos mirnija.
Limeta daj nemoj na internetu citati, kaj god da upises samo se splasi covijek. Glavobolja-meningitis, grlobolja-streptokok, krizobolja-reumatski isijas uznapredovalog stadija....a ono sve skupa samo prehlada!

Ali sad sam se sjetila...ima ko iskustva s kozicama nakon 20e?
:D

Laters baby!

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ja odbrojavam nestrpljivo dane...nije mi jasno od kuda sada hrpa sluzi kod mene?
pred kraj ciklusa?
da nisu dvije ovulacije u jednom ciklusu?
 :Shock:

----------


## nivesa

> ja odbrojavam nestrpljivo dane...nije mi jasno od kuda sada hrpa sluzi kod mene?
> pred kraj ciklusa?
> da nisu dvije ovulacije u jednom ciklusu?


Kakve je boje ta sluz?

----------


## nivesa

Zenii to je TO!!! Joj da znas kako sam happy!!!!!

----------


## Tajci66

Zeni cestitam jos jednom  :Smile:  Predivne vijesti, nek beta bude savrsena  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Lista za: 11.2.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 



(Ne)čekalice: 



tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~50.dc ll
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc 
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
malaguena* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc**





Odbrojavalice:  


xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
tanita ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc 
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc






Malaguena  dobro nam došla, sretno u Ljubičicama .Nadamo se, da ćeš se još 
ovaj ciklus maknuti s liste sa velikim''+''*  :pivo:

----------


## Ives000

*Zenii* , da mogu sad bi te tak lijepo zagrlila od sreće, baš si nam uljepšala dan.  :Love: 

*Limeta*, *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  :fige:  da sve bude dobro kod doktora . (A bit će  :Kiss:  ) 

*Malaguena* dobro nam došla, i još prije otišla ravno na trudnićke teme  :Wink: 

*Nivesa* kak smo kaj? Jel ima što na vidiku  :štrika:

----------


## nivesa

Ives nista....ili ja bas ne obracam paznju :rolleyes:

----------


## Limeta

Ajme cure ne citajte previse na forumima  :Smile:  ja s sebi vec dala svakakve dijagnoze!
Bila sam kod gin i kaze u principu samo mi je prolaktin visok i to cu ponovo mjeriti u ponedjeljak pa cemo znati sta dalje da li da dobijem terapiju ili ne. I radicemo folikulometriju..
Pitala sam je za odnos lh i fsh jer sam ja zakljucila po tome da imam pcos, kaze ona ma kakvi to se stalno mijenja kroz ciklus..itd..uglavnom ispala sam pravi hipohondar! U biti znacemo slj.sedmice pravo stanje..i mm ce raditi sgram ali tek poslije moje ovulacije hihi jer nemamo vremena za apstinenciju  :Wink:

----------


## MAMI 2

Zeni čestitamm!

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

> Kakve je boje ta sluz?


nikakve
nema boje, prozirna

----------


## Zenii

Hvala curke..

Tajči, nisam uspjela popratiti, jesi bila na pregledu?

----------


## nivesa

> nikakve
> nema boje, prozirna


Obicno ako je zuckasta je to nagovjestaj t.
Ali i ovo moze bit isto to

----------


## Romeo85

Zeniiii, znala sam, super, bas mi je drago....znaci opet od prve.... Zelim ti lijepu betu, drz se i samo polako... Ufffff sva sam se uzivila  :Smile:

----------


## Cheerilee

> Obicno ako je zuckasta je to nagovjestaj t.
> Ali i ovo moze bit isto to



Ma da? Nisam znala,  a danas primjetih nešto žućkasto  :Smile:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

cheerilee...vidis, vidis...mozda je to to  :Very Happy: 

ni ja nisam znala za zuckastu sluz i trudnocu

----------


## nivesa

Suncani iscjedak  :Smile: 
Meni prisutan u zadnjoj t.  :Wink:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

aaaa suncani...sad sam se sjetila
hvala

----------


## Cheerilee

> Suncani iscjedak 
> Meni prisutan u zadnjoj t.


Ajde onda mu se veselim  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo, kavica!

----------


## nivesa

Jutro mami i ostala ekipa.
Bas bi dobro dosla jedna prava kava pa natrag u krpe....
Ali mora se radit  :Sad: 
Curke jel koja piski uskoro ? Da nastavimo niz ovih stupica  :Smile:

----------


## Malaguena

Jutro cure!

*Ives* hvala na dobrosošlici.  :Smile: 

Ja sam piškila u ponedjeljak, trebalo je pokazat jer mi je O bila rano, 11. dan i ništa. Malo mi dug drugi dio ciklusa...

*Zenii*[/B] čestitam!!!

* Romeo85* sretno u postupku, čuvaj se hipera.

----------


## Tanita14

Pozdrav, curke!

samo brzinski da pošaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Tajči za pregled, Ives za fm i Zenii za betu! 

Tipkamo se kasnije  :Kiss:

----------


## Tajci66

Zeni na pregled idem u srijedu, a za prvi znate sta je bilo  :Smile:  jedva cekam  :Smile: 
Zeni oces i betu vadit i ako da kad?
Cure koje iscekujete sretno i nek bude puno plusica  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**
Lista za: 12.2.2016.* :grouphug: *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**



(Ne)čekalice: 



tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~51.dc ll
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc 
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
malaguena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc





Odbrojavalice:  


xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
tanita ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc 
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
*

----------


## Ives000

Curke evo i mene s *FM*  :Smile: 








> Pozdrav, curke!
> 
> samo brzinski da pošaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Tajči za pregled, Ives za fm i Zenii za betu! 
> 
> Tipkamo se kasnije


Hvala ti draga na vibricama... eto prošlo sve ok.. a onda šok.. uzeli su mi briseve  :Shock:  ( nisam očekivala tako brzo) 
pa sam se malo iznenadila. 

U ponedjeljak ponovno na *FM* I tako dok ne ispratimo ovulaciju.  Sada čekamo nalaze i ako sve bude ok,
najvjerojatnije startamo .. :Very Happy:  :Dancing Fever:  :pivo: 

_A new day has come..._

----------


## Tanita14

*Ives*, pa divne vijesti nam nosiš! Možda plusek i prije Uskrsa padne  :Laughing: 

*Tajči*, sorry, malo sam pomiješala tko, što, kada i kako jer sam malo u gužvi, pa brzinom munje proletim temu. Vibrice su tu i za tebe do srijede.

*Cheerilee*, dobrodošla! Si piškila trakice do pozitivne ili? Što se tiče iscjedaka, ja sam ih imala svakakvih pred M, čak mi zna pred M biti i pojačan. Kad sam zatrudnila, bio je bijeli kremasti.

Danas nisam izmjerila temperaturu, a imam pozitivnu lh trakicu. Večeras akcija, pa do Valentinova možda i nešto sklepamo!

----------


## Ives000

> *Ives*, pa divne vijesti nam nosiš! Možda plusek i prije Uskrsa padne



Dao Bog. Riječi ti se pozlatile. Ako dobijemo zeleno svijetlo svašta je moguće  :Smile: 
samo..treba preživjeti 3mj. 19.03 mi je trebao biti termin  :Sad:  uff.. ni mislit ne smijem...






> Danas nisam izmjerila temperaturu, a imam pozitivnu lh trakicu. 
> Večeras akcija, pa do Valentinova možda i nešto sklepamo!


 *Go girl.*..  :fige:

----------


## Tanita14

> samo..treba preživjeti 3mj. 19.03 mi je trebao biti termin  uff.. ni mislit ne smijem...


Uf, prošla to upravo prošli vikend. Još išla na dječji roćkas. Slomila se skroz, zamalo se okrenula i vratila doma. Ali nisam. I drago mi je. Red suza, red tuge, pa red nade. I tako u krug. Tu smo, zajedno ćemo i to preživjeti. Žalosno je što mnoge od nas na temi poznaju taj osjećaj, ali baš iz tog razloga znaš da možeš se pojadati kad god i tu smo da se podižemo sa dna.  Pa onda opet brojimo od O do M. Ili od O do bebice. Pa slavimo pluseke, visoke bete, otkucaje i vesele novorođene bebice!  :grouphug:

----------


## Ives000

> Uf, prošla to upravo prošli vikend. Još išla na dječji roćkas. Slomila se skroz, zamalo se okrenula i vratila doma. Ali nisam. I drago mi je. Red suza, red tuge, pa red nade. I tako u krug. Tu smo, zajedno ćemo i to preživjeti. Žalosno je što mnoge od nas na temi poznaju taj osjećaj, ali baš iz tog razloga znaš da možeš se pojadati kad god i tu smo da se podižemo sa dna.  Pa onda opet brojimo od O do M. Ili od O do bebice. Pa slavimo pluseke, visoke bete, otkucaje i vesele novorođene bebice!



 :Sad:  juuuj eto me..opet ja suzim..što bi ja da vas nemam.  :grouphug: 
Hvala vam što ste tu. I ja sam tu za vas  :Love: 
Drage moje nadam se da je ovo naša godina.  :Heart:

----------


## Cheerilee

> *Cheerilee*, dobrodošla! Si piškila trakice do pozitivne ili?


Hvala! 
Nisam, samo dan- dva prije O... Svaki dan pratim gerathermom, pa onda kad se O približava krenem na trakice... 
O gerathermu sam pisala, na priijašnjoj stranici  :Smile:

----------


## Cheerilee

> samo..treba preživjeti 3mj. 19.03 mi je trebao biti termin  uff.. ni mislit ne smijem...



 :Taps: 


Oko mene tri četri poznanice imaju termin krajem petog mjeseca, kako bi i meni bio  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

Drage cure grlim vas jako i sretno!!!!

----------


## nivesa

> Dao Bog. Riječi ti se pozlatile. Ako dobijemo zeleno svijetlo svašta je moguće 
> samo..treba preživjeti 3mj. 19.03 mi je trebao biti termin  uff.. ni mislit ne smijem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go girl.*..


Draga ja cu ti samo reci da ces se taj dan slomit ponovno u djelove. . .
Ali dici ces se jos jaca!
Ako smo ono sve prezivjele i te datume cemo.
Samo treba polako korak po korak.

----------


## nivesa

Ja sam ono svoje cudnovato krvarenje prvi put imala prije 15 dana tocno.
Cekam m jos dva dana pa onda piskim

----------


## Zenii

> Dao Bog. Riječi ti se pozlatile. Ako dobijemo zeleno svijetlo svašta je moguće 
> samo..treba preživjeti 3mj. 19.03 mi je trebao biti termin  uff.. ni mislit ne smijem..
> 
> *Go girl.*..


*Ives*  :Love:

----------


## Zenii

> Ja sam ono svoje cudnovato krvarenje prvi put imala prije 15 dana tocno.
> Cekam m jos dva dana pa onda piskim


Ako je bilo prije 15 dana, onda možeš već danas piškiti :Grin:

----------


## Zenii

> Zeni na pregled idem u srijedu, a za prvi znate sta je bilo  jedva cekam 
> Zeni oces i betu vadit i ako da kad?
> Cure koje iscekujete sretno i nek bude puno plusica


Tajči, idem sad poslije posla vaditi betu, pa javim navečer kakva je situacija

----------


## nivesa

> Ako je bilo prije 15 dana, onda možeš već danas piškiti


Zenii mislis?
Pa posto je trajalo 3 dana ne znam od kojeg da racunam. Prvog il zadnjeg?

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za +!
Zeni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu#
Ivesa super vjesti!

----------


## Anka91

Cure meni 13 dc svjetla crtica skroz pa onda 14 i 15 dc pocela tamniti i sad 16 dc toliko svjetla da se skoro i nevidi znaci li to da nista od O ovaj mj.

----------


## Tajci66

Zeni nek bude visoka beta  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Anka91, moguce je da je ovulacija bila kasnije 15 dan, samo nisi uhvatila trakico...

Upravo dosao nalaz.  109,80

----------


## Tajci66

Ne razumijem se u vrijednosti, al pretpostavljam da je ovo super brojkica  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Tajci i ja mislim da je ok, sad je bitno da se pravilno dupla. U pon.ponovno vadim pa cemo vidjeti...sad se vec malo lakse dise

----------


## Tajci66

Predivno Zeni, bas mi je drago  :Smile:  Uljepsala si mi dan  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Zenii odlicno!!! Pa koji je DPO ? Vec troznamenkasta !!! Odlicno! Cekaj zakaj tek u pon? Trebala bi kao u ned vadit kaj ne?
Al  bez brige beta je savrsena !  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Nivesa, 16dp ovulacije, odnosno punkcije. Trebal bih u nedjelju, al smo na putu pa budem u ponedjeljak ponovila

----------


## nivesa

Ja mislim da je to super  :Smile: 
Nekako sam sva pozitivna oko tvoje t od samog starta :D
Zato sam te forsala na test 
Sori ak sam bila naporna

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

cestitam zenii
lijepa brojkica

trudnice nasa  :grouphug:

----------


## Tanita14

> juuuj eto me..opet ja suzim..što bi ja da vas nemam. 
> Hvala vam što ste tu. I ja sam tu za vas 
> Drage moje nadam se da je ovo naša godina.


Samo izbacuj to iz sebe, kag god i gdje god. Ja sam primjetila da sam najslabija pred roditeljima i curama koje su prošle isto; samo počnem suziti...i oni sa mnom  :Smile: 




> Hvala! 
> Nisam, samo dan- dva prije O... Svaki dan pratim gerathermom, pa onda kad se O približava krenem na trakice... 
> O gerathermu sam pisala, na priijašnjoj stranici


Možda si trebala i dalje piškiti lh, možda taj aparatić šteka  :neznam: 




> Oko mene tri četri poznanice imaju termin krajem petog mjeseca, kako bi i meni bio


 :Sad: 



> Draga ja cu ti samo reci da ces se taj dan slomit ponovno u djelove. . .
> Ali dici ces se jos jaca!
> Ako smo ono sve prezivjele i te datume cemo.
> Samo treba polako korak po korak.


Tako je. Žive smo. Da boli, boli neopisivo. Da se slamamo na sitnice, slamamo. Ali negdje tamo nas čekaju naše bebe. Nažalost, na ovakvim situacijama čak učimo različivati bitnog od nebitnog, barem ja. Dosta sam opuštenija  životu, znam da će sve nekako doći na svoje mjesto. Iz teških situacija ipak treba izvući i nešto pozitivno.




> Ja sam ono svoje cudnovato krvarenje prvi put imala prije 15 dana tocno.
> Cekam m jos dva dana pa onda piskim


Čekamo i mi  :Smile: 




> Cure meni 13 dc svjetla crtica skroz pa onda 14 i 15 dc pocela tamniti i sad 16 dc toliko svjetla da se skoro i nevidi znaci li to da nista od O ovaj mj.


Piški i dalje,zna i meni tako biti.




> Upravo dosao nalaz.  109,80


Jupiiiiiiii!!!

----------


## Romeo85

Jao curke al ste se raspisale  :Smile: 
Nisam sve jos pohvatala.

Ives, lijepe vijesti, drz se draga moja  :Smile: 

Zenii, djeluje mi dobra beta, samo nek se dupla..  :Smile: 
Malaguena tnx  :Wink:

----------


## Cheerilee

> Možda si trebala i dalje piškiti lh, možda taj aparatić šteka



Zašto? pa ulovila sam ovulaciju, baš kako treba....

----------


## Zenii

Cure  :grouphug: 

Nivesa,ma šta bi bila naporna,da me niste ovdje poticale na test, ne znam kad bi se okuražila  :Smile:

----------


## Tanita14

> Jutro cure!
> Ja sam piškila u ponedjeljak, trebalo je pokazat jer mi je O bila rano, 11. dan i ništa. Malo mi dug drugi dio ciklusa...
> 
> [.


Ovaj post me zbunio jer sam skuzila  da nisi imala potvrdu ovulacije lh trakicama, pa ti je mozda O bila kasnije i od tud praznina na testu  :Wink: 

Jer kazes da ti dug drugi dio ciklusa. Dug, kao nikad proc ili dug, dulji realno no inace? Sva sam se spetljala  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 13.2.2016.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

**



(Ne)čekalice:*  :Very Happy: *



tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~52.dc  ll
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~~~~  35.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc 
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
malaguena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc





Odbrojavalice: *  :štrika: *
**



xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
tanita14 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
jagodicabobica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc 
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc**

*

----------


## zola

> Ja sam ono svoje cudnovato krvarenje prvi put imala prije 15 dana tocno.
> Cekam m jos dva dana pa onda piskim


*Nivesa*, sutra piškiš? Držim fige za plus na testu, to bi bio pravi poklon za valentinovo  :Heart: 

*Ives*, nadam se da će svi nalazi biti dobri i da uskoro ponovno startate!

Ja već tri dana osjetim nekakvo lagano probadanje u lijevom jajniku. Nije da nisam prije osjetila probadanje, ali obično osjetim i prođe. Sad je stalno tu, već se pitam da li umišljam  :Confused:

----------


## Ives000

*Ciao* *ekipa !!!*  :mama: *
* Evo liste malo u drugačijem ruhu da pojačamo vibre i *podebljamo* šanse za *pluseke*  :Klap: 
*                                                                               ~~~* 



* Cheerilee, Tanita, Nivesa i ostale majke anđela*

 :grouphug:  kao što je *Nivesa* dobro rekla, ako smo sve ono mogle preživjeti, budemo i te dane. 


*Željkica* kako si nam ti? U kojoj ste fazi sada?

*Romeo* kad očekuješ ''*O*''?

*Nivesa* daj ga pišni...

*Zeni* hvala ti. I ja se nadam da ćemo uskoro startat. Što se tiće probadanja isto tako je i meni bilo. 
mislim da je to normalno za te tjedne. Malo si više odmaraj kad te uhvati. Tako sam ja radila. Ali 
svakako napomeni na pregledu da vidiš što će ti reći tvoj dr. 
*
Tanita * dragog za pantalone i delajte biznisa , Još malo pa te selim u ljubičice.  :Razz: 

Pa di nam je nestala *Jagodica???*Baš mi je nekako čudno bez nje  :Unsure:

----------


## Ives000

*U ovu šaku riči u moju nevolju
I sudbinu da mi svitliš put dok tražim je
Jer ova duša dalje bez nje više ne može 
*  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint: *
Pismo moja leti mi do nje
I šapni joj riči najlipše
Da još uvik nosin za nju
Po sri srca živu ranu
Koja samo ona ličit zna.


Volim te malena moja!*  :Heart: *

*

https://youtu.be/QxC68Honnqw

----------


## Ives000

curke sorryte slučajno sam ovdje zalijepila post...  :Shock:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Evo i mene!
Ives velik zagrljaj u tvom smjeru! I lijepo mi vidjeti tvoje novosti!
Nivesa, daj pisaj!!!! (jel ti pozanto to haha)
Zeni, sigurno te matematika nije nikad tolko veselila haha, zelim ti fino duplanje.
Svima drugima koje nisam sad popratila zagrljaje i osmijehe saljem.

Ja i moj dragi evo od cetvrtka krenuli po prvi put za pravo. Obzirom da mi ciklusi saraju (26-28) krenuli dan-dva poslje M i bas smo ambiciozni. Jucer sam imala noge u zraku i trudila se da ne iscuri nis jedno 10min makar je teoretski rano za O.
Veceras planiram isto.
Za valentinovo nisam nasla carape al sam nasla haltere (posluzit ce i stare carape) muahaha.

Jedan savjet...casa vina navecer koji sat prije odnosa. Da ili bolje ne?
Inace izbacila sam alkohol skroz vec jedno 2mj. 

Hvala unaprijeeed!

----------


## Ives000

Ajde nek si se ti nama javila, sad mi je mam lakše  :Love: 

samo ti diži noge, nema veze što je *''o''*tek za par dana... bolje da momci čekaju, 
nego da zakasne( If you know what i mean)  :Grin: 
A što se tiče vinčeka mislim da od malo ne bi trebalo škoditi. 
Thumbs up za haltere.. pa ti si se baš potrudila. 

Sad si mi dala za mislit..kak da ja malo razveselim ovog mog gospodina.  :Razz:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives tak si i ja mislim, stavim ih na cekanje. Makar sam malo prehladena a dragi imo zelucanu virozu par dana ali neka ga...

Ja recimo imam uvijel iscjedak bar malo i svaki dan imam dnevni ul u gacicama. I uvijek mi bilo zao kaj ne mogu recimo obuc u javnost neku haljinu (recimo do koljena) a ispod nje nista. Pa mu samo usput dok cekamo u redu za blagajnu kazem da nemam gacice. Hahaha.

A i uz danasnju tehnologoji ja sam za keksi slike ali samo ak si 100% sigurna da nece niko drugi vidjeti.
Ne morate ni biti daleko, ja sam jedbom otisla u wc i poslikala se a bili smo doma u stanu. Jedino kaj smo imali goste pun stan (zato mi bilo spica) hahaha.

----------


## Ives000

> *Nivesa*, sutra piškiš? Držim fige za plus na testu, to bi bio pravi poklon za valentinovo 
> 
> *Ives*, nadam se da će svi nalazi biti dobri i da uskoro ponovno startate!
> 
> Ja već tri dana osjetim nekakvo lagano probadanje u lijevom jajniku. Nije da nisam prije osjetila probadanje, ali obično osjetim i prođe. Sad je stalno tu, već se pitam da li umišljam


 ja te malo pobrkala sa zenii...  :Embarassed:  :Laughing: 

Zenii zanemari moj savjet hahahaha 

zola draga..  možda ti se sprema ovulacija? 

*


jagodica* nikakvo slikanje ili snimanje ne dolazi u obzir.. jednostavno me strah da to ne dođe u javnost.. 
jeste gledale film sex tape..???  :hand: No thanks ( Ma da bi moj m bio jako sretan)

morat ću smislit nešto drugo  :Undecided:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Dobar film haha. Ma zato samo krupni plan. I to ono slikas na pola dupe na pola krevet pa napises "kak ti se svidaju nove jastucnice?" Samo da se ne vidi faca i ukrasi u stanu prepoznatljivi....ili marka bojlera i tak!

Nisam inace neki frik par puta sam to napravila znatizelje radi. 

Imam opet pitanje: Dizanje nogu u zrak i ostale poze koje pokusavaju "zadrzati sadrzaj unutra". Da ili ne? :D

----------


## nivesa

Hej cure!! Sutra pisam!!!!! Ujutro!
Vi cete saznat odmah nakon mene  :Wink: 
Jagodica kaj kad sam nestrpljiva :D

----------


## kristinica

Nivesa, nadam se da je to to i da ćete plus iznenaditi !
Ives, drago mi je da polako krecete  :Smile: 
Jagodice, marka bojlera, baš si me nasmijala  :Smile: 
Mi obavili aspiraciju, u ponedjeljak ce mi javiti kako se razvijaju..
Pusa velika svima !

----------


## Anka91

Nivesa drzim palceve da ti Valentinovo donese srecu!!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Tako je! Ajmo Valentinovo! Ajmo jedini zenski mjesec, mjesec ljubavi i sexa! Haha
Nivesa, neka si radoznala meni to simpaticno.
Kristinica uvijek mi drago kad izmamim osmijeh!

Prijavljujem da me malo na monente zabolucka jajnik. Nisam primjetila sluz, bar ne onu rastezljivu al vidim da imam zabiljesku da mi je danas moguca O.....ooooou honeeeeey  :Smile:   haha

----------


## nivesa

Iako nemam simptoma nicega ni m ni t...al eto imam jedan test, proslo je 16 dana od prvog krvaruckanja pa malo za razonodu :d

----------


## Romeo85

Ives draga, sad za koji dan bi mogla i moja O, haha, javim  :Smile: 

Jagodice, spaljena si totalno...mi jos nemamo kucne uratke, ali nikad se ne zna  :Wink:  i noge u zrak uvijek, mozda bas to fali....

Nivesa, sretno  :Smile: 

Kristinice, nek bude tulum u labosu. Jel bolila aspiracija? Koliko si stanica imala?

----------


## kristinica

Romeo, platila sam anesteziju, ništa ne osjetis, sad osjecam probadanje u jajnicima ali nije strašno..imala sam 6 sjajnih stanica..sad pijem utrogestan,
Folacin i aspirin..

----------


## Cheerilee

Jutro! 

Nivesa - danas testić jel tako? good luck!


Evo samo što smo neki dan  tipkale o terminima koji bi nam bili, jučer na dječjem ročkasu, pokraj mene sjedi trudnica s terminom sredinom petog mjeseca, uh, baš mi je teško palo.... Ženu sam tek jučer upoznala, i prvih nekoliko sati nisam riječi mogla s njom prozboriti, tek kasnije... ALi baš sam bila  :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

Jutro ekipa!
Nista . Minus ko kuca. 
Al idemo dalje!

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

zao mi je :Love: 

idemo dalje, nema predaje
sutra je novi dan

dobro jutro!
kavica?  :Coffee:

----------


## Anka91

Jutro. Hvala za kavicu! Nivesa ono sto sam naucila na rodi novi ciklus nova nada. Cure sretno vam Valentinovo!!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nivesa zao mi je (*****u misa!). A nis okreni to u svoju korist, kupi bocu finog vina i ti i dragi ju zrokajte ko maloljetnici na skolskom igralistu. I onda nek valentinovo pocne hihi.

Romeo, nije mi niko dugo reko da sam spaljena...bas si me raznjezila hahaha.

Ja sve pratim neke znakove ovulacije ali zasad mi se cini (promatrajuci iscjedak) da jos nis.
Svejedno akcija

----------


## Zenii

Nivesa  :Love:

----------


## MonaLi

Nivesa - dobro ti Jagodica kaže, proslavite Valentinvo  :Smile: 

Zenii - sanjala sam te, da si mi pisala poruke na whatssapp  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 14.2.2016.* :grouphug: *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





(Ne)čekalice:*   :Zaljubljen:   :Shy kiss: *



tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 53.dc   ll
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc 
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30.dc
malaguena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29.dc





Odbrojavalice:*  :Heart:  :mama: *




xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
tanita14 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Limeta  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc 
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc*

----------


## Ives000

*Curke* sretno vam Valentinovo. Dobar provod vam želim  :mama:

----------


## Tanita14

Nivesa, zao mi je za minus. Ako te mozda tjesi, dragi i ja nismo pokrili moju pozitivnu lh trakicu, pa smo iduci mj zajedno u odbrojavanju. Ne znam kako kod vas, ali mi se cesto posvadjamo oko plodnih dana jer ja smatram da se trebamo poseksati, a njemu se bas bas nece. A meni svaki izgubljeni ciklus je kraj svijeta.

----------


## željkica

Ives mi smo u fazi kućne radinosti :Smile:  premda nismo te sreće da  uspije prirodno , pa ćemo još malo u novi postupak.

----------


## kristinica

Tanita, najbolje mu ne govori kad su plodni dani, samo ga napadni  :Smile:  
Ili čak smuljaj da su prošli  :Smile:  nasi muški su osjetljivi..
Nivesa žao mi je, ali dok ne dođe menga šanse ima !
Ja od mm dobila bombonjeru rocher za valentinovo  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Moj mene zna pitati kad su mi plodni dani al ja kazem da ne znam da imam zapisano. Dosuse kad se neki dan vratio iz kuhinje i naso me sa nogama ispruzenim u zrak uza zid mislim da je posumnjao. Hahaha.

E treba mi mala pomoc, imam ginekoloslo pitanje. Imala sam danas na par puta osjecaj koda mi dole nesto curi. Ko kad imam M ili koda je full jaki iscjedak. Na wcu kad se obrisem nisam mokra, al po dnevnom ul vidim da je iscjedak. Cudno mi je da na papiru ne bude

----------


## Tanita14

Sve divno krasno, ali mi ovo nam je 26.mj pokusavanja, a ja sam ocajna. Previse me sve to obuzima. Da mi je njihov mozak neko vrijeme da se odmorim. Zivot mi se vodi na ta dva dana od poz trakice, pa do dana M. Koma. No, idemo sad na rucak, malo si cugnuti, pa mozda padne neobavezni sex jer O je prosla. Nadanja za ovaj mj nemam.

----------


## MonaLi

Tanita - ja i dragi se ko za vraga uvijek nešto zakačimo prije plodnih dana, onda skuzim da počinju plodni dani i onda se moram ići kao miriti s njim i to na brzinu... Uvijek mu bude čudno kako se brzo pomirimo  :Smile:  ah... Žene, ali muški me bas nekad turbo živciraju, njima je uvijek sve ok, bit će kad bude, opusti se... I slično !!!

----------


## zola

Nivesa  :Love: 

Tanita a da izbaciš na jedan mjesec trakice ili barem da njemu ne kažeš da pratiš? Nećete se opterećivati plodnim danima i ovulacijom pa umjesto svađe možda bude više akcije?

----------


## Tanita14

Baš sam danas našla temu za raspravu  :Smile: 

Ali, čitam o tim haletrima, čarapama, iskreno, meni već pun kufer i sexa. Zola, nisam sad pa skoro pol godine koristila trakice, ali jednostavno znam kad ovuliram, čak ni ne govorim dragom već krenem, ali kad ona kaže da je umoran (što mu vjerujem), u meni se toliko bijesa nakupi da to nije za vjerovati. A meni svaka nova O je nova nada, vjerujem da vam je svima poznat taj osjećaj. Sinoć sam baš napravila dramu, znam da to nije dobro ni za mene ni za vezu, ali jbg, ne mogu se opustiti, prepustiti svemiru da odrađuje svoje. Em za prvu tudnoću nam trebalo godinu i pol, pa spontani, em pauza par mjeseci... em ulazim u 33., a htjeli bi bar troje  :Smile: 

Ali, eto, probudila sam se normalna, fino otišli na ručak, on sad sa dečkima i to je to. 

*kristinice*, šaljem puuuunooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ , a i *željkici* da upali iz kućne radinosti.

*Ives*  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Tanita - onda mu lijepo nedaj pred ovulaciju i taman kad budeš ovulirala će mu se dat, jos ako na sebe kao slučajno nabaciš nešto sto mu je skroz dobro na tebi, i eto... 
Treba i njih shvatiti, taj sex uglavnom oni trebaju odraditi, ne kažem da je puno ali teško je ako ti se bas tad neda :/  treba ih napaljivati cijeli dan i onda su ludi taman kad treba  :Smile:  ti bar znaš kad ovuliras, ja ga 20 dana gnjavim, sva sreća pa mu se skoro uvijek da...

----------


## nivesa

Ima koga???

----------


## nivesa

Pitanje. Da li vam je Gravignost ultra (onaj od 10 mlu) ikad pokazao evaporacijsku crtu?

----------


## Cheerilee

To bi bila ona zakašnjela, nakon više od pola sata?

Meni i clear blu i intim plus i to čak prošli ciklus ...

----------


## nivesa

Clear i intim su mi uvijek to imali ali ne i Gravi.
Da zakasnjela. Nakon 2o min se pojavila.

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja bih svakako sutra ujutro ponovila test... 


Znam da se testovi bacaju nakon 10 minuta, ali ja ih ponekad cijeli dan škicam....

----------


## nivesa

Nemam drugi test... 
Strpit cu se koji dan pa ponovit

----------


## Tanita14

Nivesa, nisam koristila taj test, ali na kinezima mi je minus uvijek bio vanish i nakon vađenja iz smeća  :Smile:  Jel znas koji ti je dpo?

----------


## nivesa

Ne znam kad nikad nemam redovitu m.
Ali 29.30 i 31.1 sam imala krvarenje lagano. Pa ili je to bila O ili implantacija

----------


## nivesa

Pod vanish mislis minus i dalje minus ili?

----------


## Tanita14

Da, nikad mi se na kinezu nije pokazala evporacijsku. Tako da ipak ima nade da je sramezljiv plusic ako ti je ono krvarenje ovulacijsko.

----------


## nivesa

A ne znam. Nadam se samo da nije opet biokemijska. Bolje i evaporacijska.

----------


## Tanita14

Da je bila implantacija, vec bi ti test bio full pozitivan. Nista, i dalje se nadamo s tobom.

----------


## Tanita14

Mozda da ponovis u utorak? I nećemo misliti  biokemijskoj  :Wink:

----------


## Tanita14

Mi se danas posekasli, pa sam goglala sanse za trudnocu dan nakon O. Gugl kaze 0,09  %. Ali, i to je nesto  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Dok nisi u minusu dobro je

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ja nikada nisam tako dugo cuvala test
ako se pokazala u roku 5 min-to je to
ako nije-zavrsio je u smecu
a napravila sam ih jako puno u ovih zadnjuh 10 godina zivota

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo, kavica!

Moj plusić na testu koji sam izvadila iz smeća jer je bio neg. eno spava u sobi. 
Nivesa želim i tebi tako.

----------


## nivesa

Mami imas opet inbox

----------


## Tanita14

Mami, ti iz smeća su mi najdraži  :Smile:

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja isto imam tu naviku, vaditi test uz smeća  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nivesa

A stavila bi vam sliku ali nemam ono instalirano.

----------


## kudri

i moj je bio daleko nakon 10 minuta...eno ga, isto u kindaču! Nakon 3 godine čekanja i brojnih dijagnoza da sami nećemo uspjeti i mjesec prije startanja u mpo! Tako da ima nade!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Kudri :grouphug:  kako si ti?

----------


## nivesa

Kudei snima iz prijrajka

----------


## nivesa

Prikrajka htjedoh napisat  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja onaj testic kaj sam piskila kad je proslo 10 min bacila u smece zavezala vrecu i pripremila za odvoz. Najpametnije da se ovak ne mucite.
Mene ovaj ciklus brine kaj nikak da primjetim onu O sluz a vec sam trebala primjetiti do sad i sad me muci da nije izostala O.
A i ovih dana koji su brijem bili najplodniji nisam nakon keksa bas mirovala pa me malo brine i kaj mi curne van skoro sve.

Xoxo od jagodice

----------


## zola

*Tanita* ma treba se ponekad i posvađati, izbaciti sve iz sebe što se nakupilo i onda se lakše ide dalje  :Smile:  I držim fige da 0.09% donese plus na testu!

*Nivesa* kad ponavljaš testić? Ja si nekako mislim ako je ono krvarenje bila ovulacija, možda je do začeća došlo još koji dan nakon toga (ako je to moguće?) pa si test radila prerano? Nadam se da ćeš nam se uskoro javiti s lijepim vijestima  :Love: 

*Jagodicabobica* nema veze što nisi mirovala, dio možda iscuri van, ali sigurno ne sve.

----------


## Tajci66

Nivesa nek to ipak bude plusic koji ce spavati u kindacu kao kod Mami i Kudri  :Smile: 
Jagodice ne brini sto iscuri. Ja sam jedno vrijeme dizala noge i lezala i svasta pokusavala i nista. Onda sam odlucila da necu razmisljat o tome i kolko god sam mogla (a nekad bas i nije uspijevalo), nisam mislila i odma bi se dizala. A nekad bi samo ostala lezat 10, 15 min jer je bilo nesto zanimljivo na tv-u. I onda kad smo se najmanje nadali je dosao taj dugo ocekivani plusic  :Smile:  Ne kazem da ne igra ulogu dizanje nogu i lezanje da ne iscuri odmah sve, ali je to kod mene izazivalo recimo takvu zgrcenost i napetost da me to smetalo. A i psihicki me opterecivalo... I ja sam mislila da nije bila ovulacija u dobitnom ciklusu pa je ipak bila i donijela nam +   :Smile: 
Pozdrav svim ostalim curkama  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jao obozavam vas kad me ovak smirite! 
Mi se keksamo svaki dan od 9 do 12 dc, danas ce biti 13 cini mi se. I danas mi je 14 d do slijedece M.
Moram si naruciti lh trakice sad ak M dode ovaj mj.

Nivesa sad sam se zainteresirala za tebe bas! Iscekujem novosti

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodica - obavezno pokriti sve do 16.dc.  Nikad ne znaš kad je ovulacija za pravo, kad će biti i kad će se primiti...

----------


## Cheerilee

Meni je danas 22dc (9dpo) , čekam testovove da stignu pa krećemo u iščekivanje.. 
naručila sam ove; http://www.cocooncenter.co.uk/predic...est/24918.html
(najjosjetljiviji koje sam pronašla)

----------


## MonaLi

Di si naručila? Po kojoj cijeni? Ova cijena sa linka je ogromna...?!

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 15.2.2016.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





(Ne)čekalice:  




tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 54.dc ll
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
malaguena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30.dc





Odbrojavalice: 

**


xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
tanita14 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc 
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
**


*

----------


## Ives000

*Ciao ekipa*.  Evo ja došla sa fm.. sve ok..nastupam ponovo u petak, tada bi i brisevi trebali biti gotovi.. 
od *O* još ništa. I ovo će biti dugi ciklus.


*Nivesa*  sretno   :Love:  (daj Bože da je test pozitivan)  Kad piškiš ponovo? 
*
Tanita* sve mi je nevjerojatno pročitati da se ''njemu'' nije dalo .. :Shock: 
Ovaj moj dođe umoran sa terena, cjeli dan radi nema volje jest od umora ali kad 
je *sex* u pitanju skače k'o vidra  :Rolling Eyes: 

drugi puta kada mu padne tako što napamet..lijepo mu objasni da neka dobro zapamti kad će ''ju'' idući put opet vidjeti.. pa 
neka si gospon onda misli  :Grin: 


*Jagodice* samo se vi lijepo keksajte od viška glava ne boli.. kak smo već jednom rekle 

*Tajci* jesi spremna za srijedu i novo odbrojavanje ? :Klap: 
*curke sretno s testičima !!!!*

----------


## Zenii

*Nivesa*, probaj za dva dana opet pišnuti.. :fige: 

*Ives*, ako brisevi budu okej, znači li to akciju ovaj mjesec? :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Ives ne znam. Za dan dva cu ponovit valjda. Naravno  ako ne dode m

----------


## kudri

> Kudri kako si ti?


super sam! imam pokraj predivno biće koje smo toliko čekali i baš uživamo :Smile:  ali s obzirom da maleni voli najviše biti na maminim rukama i cici, onda baš i ne stignem pisati. ali čitam i pratim se redovito!!  :Smile: 

kako tebi ide??

----------


## Cheerilee

> Di si naručila? Po kojoj cijeni? Ova cijena sa linka je ogromna...?!


Puno je 5.9eura? 
Meni se  čini ok cijena, četrdesetak kuna... 
Naručila s te stranice, cocoon...

----------


## nivesa

Puno je 40 kn :/
Pa za te novce mozes i tu kupit

----------


## Cheerilee

Neznam, meni se čini ok cijena,.. Tako osjetljivog nisam tu našla... 
Barem kod mene nema ni u jednoj ljekarni.... Ja ionako većinom kupujem clearblu, oni su oko 35kn ili digitalac 74....

----------


## Anka91

Joj cure danas na lh trakici druga crtica skoro ista ko kontrolna malo joj fali da bude ista. Jel to ok ili mora biti tamnija?

----------


## Tanita14

Anka, mora biti jednaka ili tamnija, bit ce sutra, a vi vec danas se bacite u akciju!

----------


## Tanita14

Kudri, jako te je lijepo citati, razmazi tu malenu  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

> Puno je 5.9eura? 
> Meni se  čini ok cijena, četrdesetak kuna... 
> Naručila s te stranice, cocoon...


Ja sa eBaya naručila 30 komada za 3,49 dolara... 10mlU, pa mi se ovo tvoje čini jako skupo. Inače u dm-u kupim 2 za 29kn...

----------


## MonaLi

Anka- ja nikad nisam doživjela jednako tamnu crtu, moguće da će ti nocas biti, često se preskoči i ne stigne uloviti tako da na posao odmah  :Smile:  i ujutro opet i tako  :Smile:

----------


## Tajci66

Ives jesam i nisam  :Smile:  jedva cekam srijedu, a opet me malo strah, samo da bude sve u redu. Danas mi je dosta muka  :Sad:  trbuh mi je bas napuhnut i poceo mi se nazirat onako skroz nisko, od gospodicne vec, to mi prije nije bilo nego unazad 2 dana  :Smile:

----------


## Cheerilee

> Ja sa eBaya naručila 30 komada za 3,49 dolara... 10mlU, pa mi se ovo tvoje čini jako skupo. Inače u dm-u kupim 2 za 29kn...


znam da su na ebyu ful povoljni, samo si svaki ciklus mislim da je posljednji pa nikako da naručim...

----------


## MonaLi

Znam  :Smile:  Još ajde ako potrosis jedan mjesečno ali ja ih uglavnom 3-4 pisnem  :Smile:  nije mi bilo žao para na početku ali sad sam si naručila... Nažalost trebat će mi čini se :/

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo!

Kavica!

----------


## Anka91

Jutro kavica bas prija na ovo tumorno jutro. Skoro sam ostala u krevetu al mora se radit! Tajci sretno sutra bit ce sve ok saljem~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tanita14

Jutro! Mami, hvala na kavici. 

Nivesa, ima li novosti?

Ives, doci ce O i ovaj mjesec, a iduci onda akcija (mada ~~~~~~~~ da dobijete dozvolu za napad vec ovaj ciklus)

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

jutro!
tajci sretno sutra, uh koje je to iscekivanje taj famoszni prvi uzv
sjecam se tih dana...

kod mene nista novoga, ja bi za vikend mogla iskoristiti jedan testic
kod mene u ormaru su uvijek ona dva iz dm-a

----------


## Anka91

Vjerujem u bolje sutra i tebi malo ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

hvala
bilo bi cudno da bude odmah u prvom ciklusu bngo
nakon toliko godina pokusavanja
ali, nadat cemo se
 :utezi:

----------


## Cheerilee

> hvala
> bilo bi cudno da bude odmah u prvom ciklusu bngo
> nakon toliko godina pokusavanja
> ali, nadat cemo se


Sretno! Nikad se nezna, možda bude od prve  :Wink: 



Meni 23dc, sise rasturaju, nemogu ni po stepenicama hodati bez da ih pridržavam, baš su bolne....

----------


## kudri

curke, ostalo mi je dosta testova kineza, ali jbg ne znam da li su lh ili hcg. zaboravila sam, a na njima sve piše na kineskom. mislim da su hcg jer sam taman bila naručila mjesec u kojem sam ostala trudna...a možda su i miksani... no, nama (vama) pišalicama neće biti problem detektiratai!!  :Grin: 

ako nekome treba, javite se na pp

----------


## Cheerilee

> Joj cure danas na lh trakici druga crtica skoro ista ko kontrolna malo joj fali da bude ista. Jel to ok ili mora biti tamnija?


Jesi radila danas test? Trebala bi biti iste boje kao kontrolna...

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

kudri...moze meni par komada, mozda donesu srecu(trudnocu)

ako budu dobitni-ostatak saljem dalje

tako sam ja u prvoj trudnoci-ostala trudna i poslala testove jednoj curi i ona za mjesec dana ostala trudna
mozda da je bilo vise testova bi jos netko ostvario trudnocu
poslije smo se zezale da su to bili sretni testovi
 :utezi:

----------


## Anka91

Nisad danas prva sam smjena pa nemam na poslu prilike ga napraviti. Nadam se da nece bit kasno u 3 kad dodem kuci da ga napravim?

----------


## Cheerilee

Najbolje je raditi u približno isto vrijeme svaki dan ili?
Možda će netko iskusniji znati... 

 :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Jucer sam radila oko 3 cim sam dosla s posla tako cu i danas. Vec bi ja njega jutros u 6 prije posla napravila. Ali kazu da nevalja prvi jutarnji urin

----------


## Tanita14

Anka, nece biti kasno. ~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivne testove svih vrsta.

----------


## nivesa

Bok curke. Tanita nista jos. Danas ako ne dode kupit cu onaj jedan gravignost za 15 kn i piskit. Ako je sad bi se vec trebalo vidjeti.

----------


## Tanita14

Nivesa, igras nam se sa zivcima  :Smile:  Nek gadura ne dodje. Zelimo plusice i srceka.

----------


## Tanita14

Meni stigao los papa, salju me na meko bojanje. Jos mi i to sad treba  :Sad:

----------


## Šiškica

Zaboravila sam se javiti , pište sutra *6dc*

----------


## nivesa

Tanita kakvo bojanje???
Mozda kolposkopija?

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za:15.2.2016.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





(Ne)čekalice:  



tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 55.dc  ll
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  34.dc 
malaguena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31.dc






Odbrojavalice: 



xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
tanita14 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc 
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
šiškica ~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*

----------


## Tanita14

Da, kolposkopija. Ovak mi zvuci preozbiljno  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Znaci cin? Ili? 
Nije ti to tak strasno kak zvuci. Ali najbitnije je da obavis i biopsiju

----------


## Ives000

> *Ives*, ako brisevi budu okej, znači li to akciju ovaj mjesec?


Ne ovaj mj,jer moram još napraviti CRP, KKS, TSH I UK, ako brisevi i ti svi nalazi budu ok onda bi mogli pokušati u 3mj. kad nam
dr. da znak . Još moramo ovaj ciklus otpratiti na folikulometrijama pa ćemo vidjeti što će reći za dalje.   :Smile: 








> super sam! imam pokraj predivno biće koje smo toliko čekali i baš uživamo ali s obzirom da maleni voli najviše biti na maminim rukama i cici, onda baš i ne stignem pisati. ali čitam i pratim se redovito!!


Baš sam te htjela pitati kako si?! Nisam te dugo nigdje srela na forumu  ,jako sam sretna što vidim da si dobro.. Ljubi svoju mrvu malu, i daj mu jedan cmok od mene. Tipkaj nam kad god stigneš.




> Joj cure danas na lh trakici druga crtica skoro ista ko kontrolna malo joj fali da bude ista. Jel to ok ili mora biti tamnija?


Slažem se s Tanitom i ostalim curkama. Mora biti tamnija ili ista , nadam se da si pokrila i jučerašnji dan. Piški i prije tri ako možeš, da ti ne bi utekla !!!





> Ives jesam i nisam  jedva cekam srijedu, a opet me malo strah, samo da bude sve u redu. Danas mi je dosta muka trbuh mi je bas napuhnut i poceo mi se nazirat onako skroz nisko, od gospodicne vec, to mi prije nije bilo nego unazad 2 dana


Ajme super, i buša se pojavila.  :Zaljubljen:  Jedi manje obroke po više puta i malo ćeš si ublažiti simptome mučnine..
Ma bit će sve super. Samo hrabro. mazi bušu !





> hvala
> bilo bi cudno da bude odmah u prvom ciklusu bngo
> nakon toliko godina pokusavanja
> ali, nadat cemo se


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Za BINGO!!!!*  :fige: 







> Meni 23dc, sise rasturaju, nemogu ni po stepenicama hodati bez da ih pridržavam, baš su bolne....


meni ovo zvuči obećavajuće  :Klap: 





> Da, kolposkopija. Ovak mi zvuci preozbiljno


Grlim draga.. :Love:  
Jaka si ti i pozitivna..brzo ćeš se ti riješiti beštije.

----------


## Tanita14

Nivesa, borim se sa tom cinom vec par godina. Papa javlja upale, promjene povezane sa cin I, cin II. Predzadnji papa cist ko suza, ovaj opet nesto. Cemo da vidimo sutra.

----------


## Tanita14

Hvala, Ives. Tupa sam na sve zive preglede vec. Bitno da sam redovito po kontrolom, pa kaj bude, bit ce.

----------


## Ives000

> Hvala, Ives. Tupa sam na sve zive preglede vec. Bitno da sam redovito po kontrolom, pa kaj bude, bit ce.


Tako je. Glavu gore i u napad na beštiju. Jednom si ju već riješila i budeš ti opet ! Uskoro se budemo veselili i tvom pluseku.  :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nivesa, iscekujem tvoje piskenje. Drzim fige da M ne dode.

Tajci, pocelo je pocelo hehe! Nemoj se nis brinuti, samo pozitiva.

Tanita, samo hrabro!

Ives, pa 3 mj je tu iza coska! Bas sam uzbudena zbog tebe draga!

Meni jucer u mobu izbacilo O ali smo se nekaj pokacili pa se nismo...makar brijem da je O bila ranije jer dole sam nekak suha pa ne vjerujem mobu. Ugl od 9dc do jucer smo se recimo svakih 24h. I vjerojatno nastavljamo tim tempom jos jedno 2-3 dana. 
A onda cekanje...vec sad sam malo pod utjecajem iscekivanja M a obecala sam si da necu bit... 

Samo da vas pitam, koja su vasa misljenja po pitanju zaceca u pozi "zena gore"?
Pozdravljam vas sve puno.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Samo da vas pitam, koja su vasa misljenja po pitanju zaceca u pozi "zena gore"?
> Pozdravljam vas sve puno.


Ne igra nikakvu ulogu poza.  :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

Bok društvanjce s odbrojavanja, vidim tu neka nova lica pa nek vam je sretno a posebno mojim ''veterankama'' s liste  :Kiss: 

Mi smo još 2u1 usprkos strogom mirovanju (krevet-wc) u nadi da će što prije proći još ovo tjedana pred nama

----------


## Ives000

*Jagodica * ja sam negdje čitala da poze itekako imaju veze..
pogotovo kad se cilja baš na ''Curu'' ili ''dečka'' 
doduše sad se više ne sjećam kako je to išlo, ali ako iskopam, linkam ti   :Grin: 


*Lady * dr'š se..još malo i ti i tvoj momak čete se maziti na veliko.  :Zaljubljen: 
i baš mi je drago da si nam se  javila.

----------


## Ives000

*Jagodice* evo ovo sam uspjela pronjuškati :

http://www.24sata.hr/news/od-poze-do...-curicu-436301

http://www.roda.hr/portal/trudnoca/p...je-je-sad.html

http://www.24sata.hr/lifestyle/znate...-zacece-351699

eto... malo kombinirajte jedno malo drugo..par dana prije ili na dan ''O'' i uspjeh je zagarantiran.

----------


## Tanita14

LadyB, draga, daj nas zaspi malo trudničkom prašinom i mi bi bile debele  :Smile:  Inače si dobro?

Jagodice, mi smo probali sve poze za vrijeme sexa, ja probala sve poze poslije (dizanje nogu u zrak, ležanje na leđima s jastukom ispod dupeta, ležanje na trbuhu s jastkuom ispod, kasnovečernji sex, pa spavanje da ne iscure... you name it, I've tried it :D ), probali sva tempiranja (svaka dva dana, pa svaki dan u plodne dane...pa par dana apstinencije pred O) i na kraju uspjeli jednim popodnevnim sexom na brzinu par dana pred O. Pravila nema. Prvih par mjeseci nam je bilo zabavno, onda sam ja počela paničariti, raditi pretrage, on radio s-gram...nekako, sve se počelo svoditi na pravljenje bebice. Nakon spontanog smo uzeli malo pauzu (nismo se štitila, ali nismo ni imali ciljane odnose) i onda sam ja došla u period da ne želim dijete. Sve me to previše umorilo, nagrdilo mene kakva sam bila prije. Sad smo opet krenuli aktivno (kad se ne posvađamo, heheheheh), ali se stvarno nadam da me neće obuzeti opet do ludila. Ovdje, kad vas sve čitam, nekako ste uvijek u veselom tonu, pa si mislim da nisam normalna, ali vjerujem da svaka vodi svoje bitke. Otišla sam predaleko od pitanja  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Tanita - draga... ja sam sve samo ne normalna, a vesela sam jer sam tu sa vama pa mi vi olakšate to sve, ali ja u svakom trenutku svog dana razmišljam o tome. Dok gledam seriju... radim...hodam po cesti... pricam s nekim... itd.Na početku mi je isto to sve bilo onak... fora, radimo na bebi. A sada je panika... šta ako ovo, ako ono? Ako ovaj nalaz ovako, ako onaj nalaz onako... Na večer sam živcama ako moram ići spavati a dragog još nema, a nismo se posexali, i tak, život mi se svodi na to...
Da nema vas tu na forumu ne znam kaj bi, kome bi napisala ovaj post? I tko bi me potpuno razumio?

----------


## nivesa

Tanita ja imam iza sebe LETZ i konizaciju...sve znam...nikad mira s timp

----------


## Tanita14

Sad kad sam pročitala svoj post, vidim da zvuči grozno... Nikako nemam namjeru obeshrabriti cure koje su tek krenule u to, dapače, želim im što prije plus k'o kuća i zdrave i vesele bebice. Samo sam htjela reći da veze sa vezom nema. Zvijezde se moraj posložiti i to je to. A mene danas uz ovo vrijeme pere i to što svako malo moram nekom, da prostite, širiti noge, pun mi kufer više i doktora i pregleda. Mislim, znam da sve to moram, i odrađjujem redovno, ali neeeeedaaaaa mi se više.

*MonaLi*, znam sve, zato sam i napisala da svaka svoje bitke vodi, ali eto, danas sam baš jadna. Pa su i takvi postovi  :Smile:  Iako, bez obzira što su prošla tek dva dana od sexa, i bez obzira što smo O fulali skroz, već sad imam hrpu simptoma trudnoće :D Za poludit sam si!

*Nivesa*, meni su tri puta radili kolposkopiju, ali mi nisu uzimali nikakav uzorak za analizu. Vidjet ću što će sutra biti.

*Ives*, nek svi nalazi budu ok, pa ćemo zajedno u daljnje odbrojavanja.
*
Anka*, si pišnula ti tu trakicu?

----------


## Tanita14

Stavila sam graf u potpis, a neku večer, u napadu bijesa sam zafitiljila toplomjet u zid. Đubre se nije razbilo, pa sam ga spremila dalje od sebe  :Smile:  Ni to mi se neda.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja sam tek krenula pa sam jos kolko tolko mirna. Inace sam pozitivna full, i znam da bi sve to moglo trajati i za sad sam spremna na to. Ali ak potraje, pitajte me onda kolko sam mirna i pozizivna. Ugl ak ovaj mj nebu plus narucujem lh trakice. Nisam ovaj ciklus primjetila sluz nikakvu pa me to malo brine. A moram i kod ginica cisto informativno...

Ja pitam za poze jel citam svasta pa si mislim da smo se zeznuli jer nismo misionaraki, al vidim da nije uvijet!
Za spol mi skroz svejedno, samo da bude zdravo.

Sve smo mi i sretne i tuzne i lucidne i sasave i ovakve i onakve, al jedno je sigurno, sve smo mi JAKE!

----------


## nivesa

Cure pisala sam gravign mini on je od 25 mlu
tanka tanka crtica se pojavila...
U roku 5 min.
E sad...ja sam pisala u 14 i sad...
Ili je biokem ili je ful rano....
Kaj mislite

----------


## Jagodicabobica

:Shock: 
Ne kuzim se u biokemijske ali imam dobar filing  :Klap: 
 :grouphug:

----------


## Ives000

> Cure pisala sam gravign mini on je od 25 mlu
> tanka tanka crtica se pojavila...
> U roku 5 min.
> E sad...ja sam pisala u 14 i sad...
> Ili je biokem ili je ful rano....
> Kaj mislite


ne želim niti pomislit na biokem. naravno da je ranije napravljen..sjeti se svojih dugih ciklusa.......Nivesaaaaa to je to  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tanita14

Nivesa, daj fotku! Mozes mi u inbox, pa ja prikeljim. Tamnit ce to, draga.

----------


## zutaminuta

> *Jagodica * ]ja sam negdje čitala da poze itekako imaju veze..
> pogotovo kad se cilja baš na ''Curu'' ili ''dečka''


Kojeg će ti spola biti dijete ovisi samo i isključivo o tome s kakvom muškom jajnom stanicom će se spojiti tvoja ženska jajna stanica. Samo su muškarci nosioci y kromosoma. Ženske jajne stanice su uvijek nosioci x kromosoma. To znači da ako spermij sa sobom donese y kromosom dijete će vam biti muško, a ako donese x kromosom bit će žensko. Na to ne utječu poze jer je spermija milijun u jednoj kapljici sperme. Kako god promućkali spermu kod zanošenja djeteta to će biti tek puka slučajnost koji će spermij biti "sretnik koji je pobjedio trku".

Ovo sve piše i u Rodinom tekstu koji si linkala.
Sretno, i ne opterećujte se pozama, iako ako su vam frajeri neupućeni možete im reći da je poza vas gore ona koja donosi spol koji oboje želite. Ipak mi cure volimo biti gore.  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

Tanita jesam ali lose se vidi

----------


## Tanita14

Vidi se slabo, ali ju vidim. Ives je isto takvu imala, a i ja u full radnoj trudnoći.

----------


## MonaLi

vidim ju i ja  :Smile:  tu je!!!!!!!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Dajte sliku!!
Ja sam od neizvjesnosti pojela cokoladu koju sam kupila za svom muzeku!!

----------


## Tanita14

Sliku sam stavila. Vidite?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Sry tek sad sliku ucitava!

----------


## nivesa

I??

----------


## nivesa

Halooooo???

----------


## Zenii

Nivesa, i ja sam taj pisala, gravignost mini i isto je bila full svijetla crtica, pojavila se za par min.Za dva dana ponovila i bila je jasna crta..Drzim fige da je to to

----------


## Zenii

Nivesa, i ja sam taj pisala, gravignost mini i isto je bila full svijetla crtica, pojavila se za par min.Za dva dana ponovila i bila je jasna crta..Drzim fige da je to to

----------


## Zenii

Soryy, nesto mi se zbrckalo s tim upitnicima

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Oprosti ja sam malo nestala.
Ja ne vidim al brijem da je do slike. Daj slikaj u krupnom planu samo crte.
Probaj u negativu slikat

----------


## Tanita14

Nivesa, draga, probaj u cetvtrak ujutro sa jutarnjim urinom. Meni su ovakve crte bile tipa petak o subotu, nikom ih nisam ni pokazala jer sam vjerovala da ih samo ja vidim. Vec u ponedjeljak, pojavila se vidljiva, iako jos slaba. Sorry, sređivala se za sutrasnji pregled  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Tanita pa ko ce docekat cetvrtak

----------


## Tanita14

Ti, ja i sve ostale curke koje čekaju tvoja dva čvrsta stupa  :Smile:  Ako je uistinu tu, a je, bit će i u četvtak. Imaš koji za ujutro?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Moj savjet, kupi si za 30kn onaj first sign duo. Jedan pisnens sutra ujutro a ak te taj ne uvjeri imas jos jedan za cetvrtak.
A ak ti se bude vidla crta bar si tolko mirnija jer imas na 2 (3) razlicita testa na svakom nesto.

----------


## kudri

nivesa, i meni je crtica bila fuuul slaba. muž je nije ni vidio, tu vam nisam ništa ni javljala jer sam mislila da sam luda. idući dan je beta bila 24...i krenula gore!! držim fige. ako ti je kajzerica usput, navrati sutra da ti dam testove, pa možeš pišati odmah :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Imam isti ovakav jos jedan.

----------


## zola

i ja vidim crtu!!nivesa,piski sutra jedan pa u cet opet,tko ce toliko cekati  :Smile: 
mozda je jos prerano za pravo veselje,ali od srca ti zelim da je to to i da nas uvedes uskoro u novo odbrojavanje.

----------


## nivesa

Kudri i ne bas. Posaljes mi adresu pa cu vidjet ak stignem prije posla?

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

sorry, ja sam zena u godinama i ne vidim je
 :Grin: 
vjerojattno bi bila vidljivija s prvom jutarnjom
drzim fige!

----------


## Tajci66

Nivesa draga vidi se, al je blijeda. Kaze moj muz da ju i on vidi  :Smile:  Daj Boze da je to to. Ja sam uzela First sign duo i jedan popiskila popodne, drugi sljedeci dan ujutro.

----------


## nivesa

Tajci pozdravi muza 
 :Smile: 
Nadam se i ja da je to to

----------


## Anka91

Jao meni zene moje drage kakva crtica danas na lh testu ja se sokirala vec sam pomislila da mi se privida. Bila je skroz tamna tamnija od kontrolne. Nadam se da  su se plivaci od vitamina malo trgnuli! Mi sve pokrili i prekjucer i jucer i danas pa i sutra ce mo. Ko zekani smo hehe

----------


## Anka91

I tek sad citam postove od gore bome i ja vidim tu crticu. Nadam se da je to jos jedno odbrojavanje. Drzim fige i saljem ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kristinica

Nivesa draga čestitam ! Ponovi test za 2 dana, i to ujutro, ali ja mislim da je to to !! Ja vidim crtu !!
Ladyb, još malo izdrži i maziti ćeš svoj mirišljavi smotuljak  :Smile:

----------


## Tanita14

Bravo, Anka, znala sam da bu ti danas pozitivna!

Curke, sutra je veliki dan. Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~ za preglede i testice. Neka sve bude kako je najbolje za nas. Od jutra ću čekati povratne info i u živo se javljati sa kolposkopije :D

----------


## Romeo85

Nivesa draga  :fige:  , i ja vidim svjetlu crticu, nek ti je sretno  :Smile: 

Jagodice, pa cijelu cokoladu cak? Pa ajde sad reci da stvarno nisi spaljena, ha ha  :lool:  :Laughing: 
Ostale curke  :grouphug:

----------


## nivesa

Anka baci se na posao  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivesa nazire se crtica, neka sljedeća bude da se vidi iz aviona~~~~~~~~~~`~~~~!
Anka nadam se da si iskoristila muža.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## ivana.sky

nivesa  :fige: 

bacam prasine svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kristinica

Tanita sretno sutra !

----------


## nivesa

Cure hvala kaj ste tu  :Smile: 
Borba zivaca do jutra...pa do prekosutra...
Tanita sretno sutra!! Javi nam odmah! I stavite link od novog odbrojavanja prosim lijepo da ne moram kopat di smo ako nebudem on line

----------


## Ives000

Tanita i tajci... za preglede sutra  :fige: 
Nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dva debela stupića  :fige:  
Sutra molim samo lijepe vjesti.  :grouphug:

----------


## zola

tanita,tajci,nivesa - cure cekamo samo dobre vijesti danas ~~~~~~~~~~~!
(vec vidim da cu cijeli dan danas skicati forum)

----------


## Tanita14

Evo mene na Merkuru. Pregled u osam, cekam doktoricu. Zanimljivo je da mi uzimaju briseve za hpv, ali ih sama nosim na Zavod za javno zdravstvo. Mislila sam da je to samo u lokalnim gin ordinacijama.

Nivesa, Tajči, tresem se sva od vibranja  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Tanita Tajci ~~~~~~~~

Cure kod mene nista.... Nema druge crtice

----------


## nivesa

Neka prozirna jedva meni vidljiva...

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

nivesa
 :Love: 
koliko su ti inace ciklusi?
duzi, koliko sam zapamtila, jel tako?

----------


## nivesa

A od 29-50 nekad i duzi

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ista situacija kao i kod mene
zato ja nikada ne radim test prije 42 dana

----------


## nivesa

Ni ja bas ali sad sam se vodila za onim krvarenjem. Znaci da je ipak bila biokemijska. Jer nebi mi pokazao jucer i dva dana prije.

----------


## Limeta

Jutro cure! Nije me bilo par dana pa pokusavam pohvatati sve sto se desavalo!
Nivesa... nekako sam uzbudjena citajuci tvoje postove od jucer, ja se nadam da ipak nije biohemijska i da vjestica nece doci! Drzim ti cvrsto fige!
Tanita14..sretno na pregledu samo misli pozitivno imam osjecaj da nekad negativnim razmisljanjem privucemo sebi probleme! 
Ives... jedva cekam da nam se pridruzis u odbrojavanju!! I ja sam ove sedmice na folikulometriji..nazalost veliki su izgledi da ce opet biti kasnija ovualcija a ja na putu slj.sedmice bez mm  :Sad:  tako da se bojim da ne bude uzaludna folikulometrija..
Trebala sam ponoviti prolaktin neki dan ali sam citav dan povracala iz ko zna kojeg razloga (trudna sigurno nisam) pa mi nisu htjeli raditi nalaz.. tako da se nadam sutra da cu biti ok..
Jagodicebobice..meni se desi poneki ciklus da nemam sluzi, a opet nekad imam osjecaj da ulozak trebam nositi koliko je bude...nemoj se brinuti zbog toga..
Toliko od mene...sto sam uspjela pohvatati na brzinu  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Tanita14

*Nivesa*, mila, što reći? Iako slutiš biokemijsku, nadam se kao i ti, da ipak će ta crta tamniti ukoliko ne dođe M  :grouphug: 

*Tajči*, u koliko je pregled?

Ja obavila svoje, nije bila ovaj put kolposkopija već neka imunocitologija ako sam dobro zapamtila. Navodno se tom pretragom ustanovljuju oštećenja uzrokovana cinom i hpv-om. Ništa nisam shvatila dok mi je pričala  :Smile:  Nalaz kroz mjesec, mjesec i pol jer testiranje rade tek kad se skupi dovoljno uzoraka.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cureeee pomozite!!

Prvo da se ispricam kaj skrecem paznju na sebe i unaprijed za dugi post!
Znaci obracam se vama jer ne mogu do ginica ovaj tjedan a vama vjerujem
Ovako: Jucer nekih 10ak min nakon odnosa (makar nije povezano garant) mi se pojavila bol u donjem djelu. Kazem tako jer ne mogu odrediti di tocno. Bolilo me u jajnicima u maternici u trbuhu i cak u jednom momentu iza prema analnom podrucju.
Cure moje ja takvu bol nisam osjetila nikad. Ko da me neko iznutra stisnuo svom snagom. Ko snazni grc koji ne popusta. Ja sam samo legla na bok nakon kaj sam jedva dosla iz kupaone i nisam se micala. Nakon jedno pola sata pocelo je popustati (mozda i zbog tablete koje inace nikad ne pijem) i za jedno 40 min se bol povukla. Decko vec htio hitnu zvat. Ujutro danas sam osjetila dok sam hodala kao neku neugodu onako ispod pupka, to je valjda od jucer posljedica.

Eto to je ukratko to. Rano je za predmenstrualne bolove a njih i tako nikad nemam. Decko prije tjedan dana imo virozu crijevnu. Ugl ak imate bilokakvo misljenje nemojte me stediti 
Hvala unaprijed curke!

----------


## nivesa

> Cureeee pomozite!!
> 
> Prvo da se ispricam kaj skrecem paznju na sebe i unaprijed za dugi post!
> Znaci obracam se vama jer ne mogu do ginica ovaj tjedan a vama vjerujem
> Ovako: Jucer nekih 10ak min nakon odnosa (makar nije povezano garant) mi se pojavila bol u donjem djelu. Kazem tako jer ne mogu odrediti di tocno. Bolilo me u jajnicima u maternici u trbuhu i cak u jednom momentu iza prema analnom podrucju.
> Cure moje ja takvu bol nisam osjetila nikad. Ko da me neko iznutra stisnuo svom snagom. Ko snazni grc koji ne popusta. Ja sam samo legla na bok nakon kaj sam jedva dosla iz kupaone i nisam se micala. Nakon jedno pola sata pocelo je popustati (mozda i zbog tablete koje inace nikad ne pijem) i za jedno 40 min se bol povukla. Decko vec htio hitnu zvat. Ujutro danas sam osjetila dok sam hodala kao neku neugodu onako ispod pupka, to je valjda od jucer posljedica.
> 
> Eto to je ukratko to. Rano je za predmenstrualne bolove a njih i tako nikad nemam. Decko prije tjedan dana imo virozu crijevnu. Ugl ak imate bilokakvo misljenje nemojte me stediti 
> Hvala unaprijed curke!


Draga mozda je samo doslo do grcenja nakon spolnog odnosa. Nekada je i orgazam uzrok tih grceva..

----------


## nivesa

> *Nivesa*, mila, što reći? Iako slutiš biokemijsku, nadam se kao i ti, da ipak će ta crta tamniti ukoliko ne dođe M 
> 
> *Tajči*, u koliko je pregled?
> 
> Ja obavila svoje, nije bila ovaj put kolposkopija već neka imunocitologija ako sam dobro zapamtila. Navodno se tom pretragom ustanovljuju oštećenja uzrokovana cinom i hpv-om. Ništa nisam shvatila dok mi je pričala  Nalaz kroz mjesec, mjesec i pol jer testiranje rade tek kad se skupi dovoljno uzoraka.


tajci nekak sumnjam u nesto pozitivno jer bi se vidjelo danas sigurna sam

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma ovo je tak bolilo da je to bilo strasno. Nije mi se nikad desilo, i nije bilo orgazma kod mene. Bio je quicky vise kao da ne preskacemo 2 dana. I sad ne malo malo trbuh boli.

Kak si mi ti? Ja se i dalje nadam da tvoja M nece doci! I da cemo se diviti tvom testicu!

----------


## Tanita14

> tajci nekak sumnjam u nesto pozitivno jer bi se vidjelo danas sigurna sam


A znaaaam. I ja mislim da bi već trebalo tamniti jer je prošlo već par dana od prve sjene. Ali, ta prokleta nada ne odlazi dok ne dođe M. Ne mogu si pomoći  :Smile: 
*
Jagodice*, možda su to probavne smetnje neke, i meni se znalo događati... Ne bih se previše zamarala ako se ne ponovi.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

A valjda. Mozda i slijepo crijevo, jedino mi to na pamet pada....

----------


## Tanita14

Slijepo crijevo je nagla bol u donjem desnom dijelu trbuha. Vjeruj mi, ne bi se dignla iz kreveta i uz tablete protiv bolova  :Smile:

----------


## Tajci66

Cure puno vam hvala na podrsci i vibricama. Ne znam tocno kada ce bit pregled jer se ja ne narucujem nego samo dodem. Posto imam u 4 ispit mislim da ce bit oko 6, racunajte poslije 6 da tikam sta ima novo  :Smile:  
Nivesa bemu misa  :Sad:  bas te zeza nesto svaki mjesec :'(
Jagodice nadam se da nje nista strasno i da se nece ponavljat.
Tanita drzim fige da nalaz bude uredan
Jedva cekam pregled, bas sam nervozna, a jos moram i ucit i ic na ispit :/

----------


## MonaLi

Sretno svima koliko vas ima  :Smile: 

Da li netko zna, ako mi Lh trakica za ovulaciju svaki dan po malo tamni, znaci li to da će sigurno doći do ovulacije ili one tamne svakako? Jer meni je dosta potamnila u 2 dana a ja uglavnom nemam ovulacije kaže mi gin. I sad ako ne ulovim ovulaciju opet ne znam jel je opće bilo, ili znam?

----------


## nivesa

Mona li da li imas PCOS?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Tolika bol a da covjek nikad ne sazna od cega. A dobro nek se ne ponovi.

Tajci pratit cu za tvoje novosti!

----------


## Tanita14

*Tajči*, sretno na ispitu!!! A kasnije i na pregledu!

*MonaLi*, lh trakice meni znaju i po malo tamniti, pa opet posvijetliti, ali uvijek dobijem pozitivnu. Piški i dalje, ali možda da si počneš mjeriti bt jer ona potvrđuje O, dok LH predviđa.

----------


## MonaLi

Nivesa - imam pcos, misliš da to ima neke veze?
Tanita- ja očito samo rijetko ovuliram a bt mi je naporna kad 3 mj nisam ulovila ništa. Glupo mi je svaki dan to raditi a znam da rijetko ovuliram, ako opće ovuliram

----------


## Tanita14

Curama sa pcos zna biti tesko uhvatiti taj lh peak. Treba uzeti manje ili vise (ne znam koje) osjetljive testove. Proguglaj malo, ima o tome dosta na netu, zaboravila sam jer mi nije trebalo.

----------


## Tanita14

A za bt te kuzim, ni meni se nece, krenem pa odustanem. Mada bi mozda i sad mogla pocet mjeriti, bar desetak dana da vidis kaj se događa.

----------


## nivesa

MonaLi kod PCOS lh trakice znaju jako cesto gotovo svaki dan pokazati sjenu ili crtu. Tako da te to ne brine. Ja uvijek imam dvije. Ali jasna je razlika izmedu te crte i prave O.

----------


## MonaLi

Aha znaci moram bas čekati pravu crtu tamnu, ove druge nisu mjerilo?
A za bitne znam, imam onaj toplomjer kaj moram 7-8min držati, i to u pola 6 ujutro kad se dižem i onda i vikendom navijam tada sat iako ne radim. Radila sam to 3mj uzalud... :/

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 17.2.2016.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





(Ne)čekalice:  



tajci66 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 56.dc ll
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~~~~~~ 39.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc 
malaguena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
**xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
**




Odbrojavalice: 


Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
tanita14 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
romeo85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc 
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc




Xavii dobro nam došla  u ljubičice, sretno !!!!*

----------


## Tanita14

MonaLi, crta ti mora biti ista ili jača kao kontrolna.

*xavii*, sretno u ljubičicama.

----------


## Malaguena

> Aha znaci moram bas čekati pravu crtu tamnu, ove druge nisu mjerilo?
> A za bitne znam, imam onaj toplomjer kaj moram 7-8min držati, i to u pola 6 ujutro kad se dižem i onda i vikendom navijam tada sat iako ne radim. Radila sam to 3mj uzalud... :/


Možda ti je povišen LH prirodno, kao i meni. Meni je oko 12 3. dan ciklusa. To je dosta više nego što većina žena ima 3. dan ciklusa. Meni je druga crtica uvijek prisutna i ne baš slabašna, a kad je ovulacija onda je puno tamnija od kontrolne. Sve, naravno ovisi o osjetljivosti testa.

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi, crta ti mora biti ista ili jača kao kontrolna.


Znam, ali sam se poveselila da ako tamni pomalo znaci da cu sigurno ovulirati :/ a vjerojatno opet neću, Ahhh 
Jedva čekam da odem u Petrovu drugi tjedan i krenem sa svim tim pretragama. Mozda mi se nada vrati opet.

----------


## Tanita14

*Malaguena* , ima li novosti?

*MonaLi*, nemoj tako, samo nastavi s lh trakicama. Ovo ti je prvi put s njima? 

*Ives*, čekam ja neki post,a ono samo tablica. Kako si nam?

----------


## nivesa

Mona samo dalje pisaj. Meni je znala varirat i onda samo odjednom ful tamna .
Ponekada i na 26 dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives oces biti srce pa mi opet dati link za one Lh s ebaya?
Uz sve ove bolove i sarafljenje i curkanje ko zna kaj se meni desava, tak da idem sto prije ginicu da vidim, a iz istog razloga osjecam nekak da ovaj mj nebu nis pa da si ih ipak narucim da od ozujka pocnem sorati po njima!
Tenk ju!

----------


## Tanita14

*Nivesa*, hoćeš ići vaditi bet da vidiš što se događa?

----------


## MonaLi

> *MonaLi*, nemoj tako, samo nastavi s lh trakicama. Ovo ti je prvi put s njima?


 Nije prvi put, par mjeseci sam prije piskila trakice i znala je biti dosta tamna ali nikad nisam ulovila O. Izgubila sam već skroz nadu da cu ovako ostati trudna... 
S tim sa ja imam ajmo M svaki mjesec, jednom godišnje se desi da kasni, uvijek sam mislila da imam lagani pcos ali očito je to veliki problem

----------


## MonaLi

> Možda ti je povišen LH prirodno, kao i meni. Meni je oko 12 3. dan ciklusa. To je dosta više nego što većina žena ima 3. dan ciklusa. Meni je druga crtica uvijek prisutna i ne baš slabašna, a kad je ovulacija onda je puno tamnija od kontrolne. Sve, naravno ovisi o osjetljivosti testa.


Da, idem u Petrovu skoro pa cu morati hormone vaditi, bas me zanima sto mi je... 
Mozak sto na sat, svaki dan. Poludit cu

----------


## Malaguena

*Tanita14* nema novosti. Nema ni menge ali apsolutno ništa ne osjećam. Svaki put kad sam  bila trudna bila mi je bar mukica malo,a kako mi je malo dosta svega najradije bi u 3 mjesecu trudnoće saznala za nju  :Laughing: 

*Nivesa*  Držim ti fige. Ako je jako rana trudnoća, teško je očekivat neke pomake u jednom danu sa testovima.

----------


## nivesa

Malaguena ali ako je jucerr bio + i danas bi trebao biti barem iste jacine.
Tanita necu vaditi betu...vec sam tako jednom vadila pa je bila samo 1 ....

----------


## Ives000

*Pozdravcurkemoje* !!! :mama: 

*Limeta* mislim da se neću pridruživati odbrojavanju jer više ne želim otvarati nova odbrojavanja pod svojim nickom. Ali bit ću cijelo vrijeme ovdje uz vas.
 I veseliti se s vama svim novim odbrojavanjima. 

A da pozoveš i mužeka na put, čisto da ne propadne ciklus a možda se i dobro zabavite skupa.
A i ako ne pokrijete ovu ''*O*'', nisu ti folikulometrije uzaludne ,barem ćeš imati za idući ciklus uvid u stanje. 
Ovo povraćanje o kojem pričaš je vjerojatno od viroze koja hara. Bude prošlo kroz par dana. 


*Tanita* nadam se da su te pokrili s nekakvom terapijom. Nekako mi je puno čekati mj.dana bez ikakve terapije.  :Shock: 
 ma samo neka nalazi budu dobri.  :fige:  a bit će!!! 

*Jagodice* opisala si sve simptome viroze koja hara. Ako dobiješ povraćanje i proljev (izvinte  na izrazu  :Embarassed: ) to bi lako moglo biti to. 


*Tajci* danas je tvoj veliki dan, i neka bude sretan .  :fige: 


*MonaLi* moj savjet ti je da pustiš ''lh'' trakice i da svakako obaviš 3 ili 4 ciklusa folikulometrije da vidiš da li imaš ovulacije, tek ukoliko bi i pokazalo 
da ih doista nemaš , onda bi ti preporučila  klomifene i ciljane.. Od jedne *FM* teško da se može odrediti. Jer i one žene koje imaju uredne cikluse  
i nemaju pcos, nemaju svaki ciklus ''*O*'' u ostalom ako bi ih i zabilježila na *FM* još bolje...odmah se možete baciti na posao.

----------


## Tanita14

*MonaLi*, izostanak O se da riješiti tabletama. Sad ti je bitno da odradiš pretrage, pa ćete vidjeti kako dalje. Nešto se događa, malo po malo, dočekat ćemo i tvoj plus.

----------


## Malaguena

> Malaguena ali ako je jucerr bio + i danas bi trebao biti barem iste jacine.
> Tanita necu vaditi betu...vec sam tako jednom vadila pa je bila samo 1 ....


Ma samo sam htjela reć, da ako imaš recimo u krvi betu do 20, pitanje je oće li dva ista testa pokazat isto, jer je to zapravo jako malo.

----------


## Tanita14

> *Tanita14* nema novosti. Nema ni menge ali apsolutno ništa ne osjećam. Svaki put kad sam  bila trudna bila mi je bar mukica malo,a kako mi je malo dosta svega najradije bi u 3 mjesecu trudnoće saznala za nju


Sorry, tvoju priču nisam baš popratila kako sam se uključila nedavno. Koliki s ti inače ciklusi i kad očekujemo neko piškenje testa?

*Ives*, nema terapije dok ne stignu nalazi. I ne bediram se što to traje, bit će sve to ok.

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - da jedva čekam folikulometrije, nisam nikad bila, ali mi je gin jednom na ultrazvuku gledala i rekla "ne vidim ništa, bas ni jedan folikul", i zaključila da me šalje na MPO, pa sad ne mogu dočekati klomifen ili sto već, da proradim. A ko zna... Možda je negdje drugdje skriven pravi problem. Ko zna sta me čeka :/

----------


## Malaguena

*Tanita* moja priča je da imam PCOS, ali našla dobrog doktora pa imam redovno ovulacije. Prije sam imala tri rana spontana pa me strah svega. Već sam trebala dobiti, ovulacija je potvrđena ultrazvukom prije 14 dana. 

*Nivesa* ja sam jedan dan kad mi je beta bila oko 500 u krvi napravila nekoliko tih testića, između ostalih i one One Step. Tri ista testa, tri različite crte i sve dosta blijede, a osjetljivost je 25 bila, a beta 500.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Malaguena

*MonaLi* ne brini, ako rijetko imaš ovulacije onda rijetko imaš šansu bit trudna. Izostanak ovulacije se zapravo jako brzo rješava.

----------


## Tanita14

> *Tanita* moja priča je da imam PCOS, ali našla dobrog doktora pa imam redovno ovulacije. Prije sam imala tri rana spontana pa me strah svega. Već sam trebala dobiti, ovulacija je potvrđena ultrazvukom prije 14 dana.


Žao mi je  :Sad: 

Znači, već možeš testić pišnuti  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

> *MonaLi* ne brini, ako rijetko imaš ovulacije onda rijetko imaš šansu bit trudna. Izostanak ovulacije se zapravo jako brzo rješava.


Da, sad se mogu nadati da je izostanak ovulacije jedini problem  :Smile:  Thanks

----------


## Ives000

> *Ives*, čekam ja neki post,a ono samo tablica. Kako si nam?



  Danas sam malo ''Low'' ..ali bit ću ja dobro.  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

> Ives - da jedva čekam folikulometrije, nisam nikad bila, ali mi je gin jednom na ultrazvuku gledala i rekla "ne vidim ništa, bas ni jedan folikul", i zaključila da me šalje na MPO, pa sad ne mogu dočekati klomifen ili sto već, da proradim. A ko zna... Možda je negdje drugdje skriven pravi problem. Ko zna sta me čeka :/


kažem ti.. najbolje ti je tako napraviti. Mi smo  prije klomifena pratili tri ciklusa i tek kad se moj gin. uvjerio da stvarno nemam ''O''
onda smo išli na klomifen + ciljani.

----------


## nivesa

Ivesa imas potpuno pravo ba low dane. . .

----------


## Ives000

> Ives oces biti srce pa mi opet dati link za one Lh s ebaya?
> Uz sve ove bolove i sarafljenje i curkanje ko zna kaj se meni desava, tak da idem sto prije ginicu da vidim, a iz istog razloga osjecam nekak da ovaj mj nebu nis pa da si ih ipak narucim da od ozujka pocnem sorati po njima!
> Tenk ju!


sorry nekako mi je ovo promaklo  :Embarassed: 

naravo da ću ti dati.. http://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3...=eAQGxQMpM&s=1 eto ga  :Grin: 

Nivesa...  :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Tak znaci za valentinovo mi moja ljubav poklonila virozu...a dusica brizna kak se on sjeti onog ceg se niko drugi nebi.
Ma ko stara baba sam od ovog vremena. Vrti mi se od tlaka (valjda).
Ugl on je cijelu noc povracao i kakio (sry), nadam se da ja nebum!

Ives tenk ju! Saljem telepatski zagrljaj veeelki

----------


## Limeta

Jagodicabobica ne bih da te plasim ali i moja viroza je krenula isto tako..prvo mm pa onda ja..i evo drzi nas vec treci dan...

----------


## nivesa

Ives imas pp

----------


## Limeta

MonaLi kada ides ginicu?

----------


## Anka91

Danas mi opet testna tamnija od kontrolne jel to moguce da bude 2 dana? Ili nesta nije u redu?

----------


## Anka91

Rado bi stavila i slikicu da vidite ali nemogu preko moba

----------


## Tanita14

Anka, ok je to. S tim da O nastupa u roku 12 do 36 sati nakon prve pozitivne trakice.

----------


## Anka91

Jagodica nešto je u zraku bit ce i ja danas trcim u wc svako malo...hehe a ustomaku kuha ko u ekspres loncu

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi kada ides ginicu?


Idem 24.2. na konzultacije u Petrovu a 26.2. sam se već naručila kod svoje za bris jer znam da će mi to sigurno reci da trebam

----------


## anči_os

pozdrav, nzm je li u temi ovo što ću pitati, ali evo cure trebam savjet i mišljenje
danas mij e 33. dan ciklusa, tj 17 dpo i tempica mi je vc tri dana oko 37, no vec dva testa na trudnocu su mi negativna
sto mislite jel moguce da sam ipak trudna ili sam u zabludi  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivesa  :grouphug: , nemam niš pametno za reći, nadam se da je ipak trudnoća u pitanju.

Tajči čekamo!

----------


## Tajci66

Evo me cure. Kuca srceko junacko  :Smile:  imamo 6 mm i trudnoca je mana nego po zadnjoj M, kaze ona da je to sve u redu. Hvala Bogu da je sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

jeeee, bravo za srce junacko
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

meni je svaka trudnoca bila za 2-3 tjedna manja
jednostavno, kasnije zacece

cestitam i idemo na novo odbrojavanje
 :grouphug:

----------


## kristinica

Čestitam Tajči  :Very Happy:

----------


## nivesa

Juuupppiiiii!

----------


## Ives000

Bravo tajci  :Kiss:  čestitam još jednom.  :Smile:  

Sad brzo otvaraju novu temu  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

Čestitammm!

----------


## Zenii

Tajči, super za srčeko :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Romeo85

Cestitam Tajci  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Odbrojavanje???

----------


## Tajci66

Hvala vam cure moje, sad se ipak lakse dise  :Smile: 
Samo da provjerim, napisem samo odbrojavanje 02/2016 by Tajci66 i otvorim novu temu pod tim imenom?

----------


## zola

> Evo me cure. Kuca srceko junacko  imamo 6 mm i trudnoca je mana nego po zadnjoj M, kaze ona da je to sve u redu. Hvala Bogu da je sve ok


cestitam!!!

----------


## Tajci66

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/89713-O...40#post2853940
Nadam se da sam sve dobro napravila. Hvala Zola  :Smile:

----------


## zola

> Cure kod mene nista.... Nema druge crtice


uh nivesa,nadala sam se boljim vijestima,nemam nista pametno za napisati  :Sad:  idemo dalje po plus,ako ne ovaj onda sljedeci ciklus!

----------


## Tajci66

Mislim da je ovo pravi link na novo odbrojavanje, prvi sam krivo poslala.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/89713-O...016-by-Tajci66

----------


## MonaLi

Tajci čestitam  :Smile:  weeeee  :Wink: 
A zakaj je tema otvorena na drugom podforumu?

----------


## Tajci66

Zeznula sam onda nesto. sta da radim sad?

----------


## Tajci66

Zeznula sam onda nesto. Nadam se da je sad dobro

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/89714-O...016-by-Tajci66

----------

